# أبوكريفا العهد الجديد كيف كتبت؟ ولماذا رفضتها الكنيسة؟ القمص عبد المسيح بسيط أبو الخير



## Molka Molkan (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*أبوكريفا العهد الجديد**كيف كتبت؟ ولماذا رفضتها الكنيسة؟*​ *الجزء الأول: الكتب المُسماه بأناجيل الطفولة والآلام*​ *القمص عبد المسيح بسيط أبو الخير*​ *كاهن كنيسة السيدة العذراء الأثرية بمسطرد*​ 
*الفهرس* *
مقدمة 
الفصل الأول: البدع والهرطقات : لماذا وكيف ظهرت في فجر المسيحية؟
الفصل الثاني: الأسفار القانونية والكتب الأبوكريفية
الفصل الثالث: الكتب الأبوكريفية : كيف كُتبت ولماذا رفضتها الكنيسة؟
الفصل الرابع: الكتب الأسطورية : المسماة بأناجيل الميلاد والطفولة
الفصل الخامس: مولد مريم والطفل يسوع : المسمى بإنجيل يعقوب التمهيدي
الفصل السادس: إنجيل توما الإسرائيلي المنحول
الفصل السابع: أنجيل متى المنحول : إنجيل مولد مريم وميلاد المخلَّص
الفصل الثامن: إنجيل الطفولة العربي
الفصل التاسع: إنجيل مولد مريم
الفصل العاشر: إنجيل بطرس المنحول
الفصل الحادي عشر: إنجيل نيقوديموس المنحول

المقدمة
 يدعي نقاد  المسيحية، من غير المسيحيين ومن الملحدين والليبراليين، بدون سند أو دليل، وبناء  على مجرد افتراضات مسبقة مبنية على فكرهم الخاص وعقائدهم الدينية التي لا تتفق مع  المسيحية في عقائدها الجوهرية، أن الكنيسة الأولى كانت تمتلك عشرات الأناجيل  والأسفار المقدسة، وقد رفضتها جميعاً، ولم تبق منها إلا على أسفار العهد الجديد ال  27، التي، يزعمون، أنها كانت تتلاءم مع أفكارها وعقائدها التي تقررت في مجمع  نيقية!! 
 فيقول  أحدهم بدون سند أو دليل: " أن معظم الدراسين يؤكدون وجود عدد كبير من الأناجيل  كتبها أتباع أو حواريون المسيح، ورغم وجود هذا العدد الكبير من النصوص، ذات الأهمية  التاريخية والقداسة، فان الكنيسة اعتمدت أربعة فقط من هذه الأناجيل 000 تمثل فيما  بينها ما اصطلح على تسميته " العهد الجديد "، والأعجب أن الإنجيل كما نعرفه اليوم  تم جمعه على يد الإمبراطور الروماني الوثني قسطنطين ". 
 ويقول دان  براون في روايته الملفقة شفرة دافنشي: " الكتاب  المقدس كما نعرفه اليوم، كان قد جمع على يد الإمبراطور الوثني قسطنطين العظيم 000  فقد فوض قسطنطين بكتاب مقدس جديد وقام بتمويله. وحذف الأناجيل التي تحدثت عن المسيح  كإنسان وزين تلك التي أظهرت المسيح بصفات إلهية. وحرمت الأناجيل الأولي وتم جمعها  وحرقها "!!
 وقال ناشر  الترجمة العربية لإنجيل برنابا المزيف، في مقدمته لطبعة 1908م: " أننا نري مؤرخي  النصرانية قد اجمعوا علي انه كان في القرون الأولى للمسيح عليه السلام أناجيل كثيرة  وأن رجال الكنيسة قد اختاروا منها أربعة أناجيل ورفضوا الباقي "!!
 هكذا  يتكلمون فيما لا يعرفون ويفتون فيما ليس لهم به من علم!! فينسبون للملك قسطنطين ما  لم يحدث منه!! ولمجمع نيقية ما لم يحدث فيه، وما لا صلة له به!! ويدعون على آباء  الكنيسة، الذين تكلموا كلمة الحق بالروح القدس، ما لا يمكن أن يكون منهم. ومن  الواضح من كتاباتهم جميعاً أنهم لم يروا هذه الكتب ولم يعرفوا عنها أي شيء، بل فقط  سمعوا عنها من خلال ما ذكره عنها آباء الكنيسة، أو ما كتبه عنها نقاد المسيحية!!  
 ولم يقل  لنا واحد منهم على أي أساس بنى مزاعمه وإدعاءاته!!؟؟ بل وحاولوا أنيصوروا، زوراً وبهتانا وبدون علم أو دليل، أن رجال الكنيسة قبلوا ما  قبلوا ورفضوا ما رفضوا بغير علم ولا بحث ولا دليل إلا مراضاة للملك قسطنطين!! وزعم  أحدهم أن المسيحيين في جميع العصور وعلى مختلف مستوياتهم الفكرية والحضارية  والعلمية قبلوا هذا الاختيار دون بحث أو دليل وكأنهم، جميعاً، مجرد مجموعة من  الأميين السذج!! فقال ناشر إنجيل برنابا المزيف: " فالمقلدون لهم من أهل ملتهم  قبلوا اختيارهم بغير بحث وسيكون ذلك شأن أمثالهم إلى ما شاء الله "!!؟ 
 أما أغرب  ما في الأمر بل وأعجبه هو قوله: " لو بقيت تلك الأناجيل كلها لكانت أغزر ينابيع  التاريخ في بابها ما قبل منها أصلا للدين وما لم يقبل ولرأيت لعلماء هذا العصر من  الحكم عليها والاستنباط منها بطرق العلم الحديثة المصونة بسياج الحرية والاستقلال  في الإرادة مالا يأتي مثله من رجال الكنيسة الذين اختاروا تلك الأناجيل الأربعة  ورفضوا ما سواها "!! هكذا يتصور ويتوهم ويخمن ويحكم على ما لا يعرف بدون سند أو  دليل!! 
 ونقول  لهؤلاء جميعاً أن الأوهام لا تصنع الحقائق!! فلا الكنيسة اختارت الأناجيل الأربعة  وبقية أسفار العهد الجديد دون سند، ولا رفض رجالها الكتب الأخرى دون دليل!! وكل ما  زعمتم يدل علي عدم معرفة. فقد كتب جميع الكتب الأبوكريفية المرفوضة أناس من  الهراطقة ومن خارج دائرة الكنيسة وحظيرتها، ولذا فقد رفضتها لأنها جاءت من خارج  التسليم الرسولي، ولأنها تمتلئ بالخرافات والأساطير والأفكار الوثنية والأخطاء  الدينية والتاريخية!! ونرى أن أحسن طريقة لكشف حقيتها هو نشرها مع تقديم دراسة  وافية لها، في سلسلة من الكتب ليقرأها كل واحد بنفسه ليرى الفارق بين الحقيقة  والإدعاء.
 وأرجوا أن  يأتي هذه العمل بالفائدة المرجوة بنعمة رب المجد يسوع المسيح وبركة العذراء القديسة  مريم وصلوات قداسة البابا المعظم البابا شنودة الثالث، بابا الإسكندرية وسائر  الكرازة المرقسية، ونيافة الحبر الجليل الأنبا مرقس، أبي الروحي، أسقف شبرا الخيمة  وتوابعها والنائب البابوي لكنيسة السيدة العذراء الأثرية بمسطرد.
عيد الظهور  الإلهي (الغطاس)
* *19 / 1 /  2007م (11 طوبة 1723ش)*
​


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: أبوكريفا العهد الجديد كيف كتبت؟ ولماذا رفضتها الكنيسة؟*

*الفصل الأول*​ *البدع والهرطقات*​ *لماذا وكيف ظهرت في فجر المسيحية؟*​ *
1 – ما معنى  الهرطقات والبدع؟
كلمة هرطقة  هي كلمة يونانية "αίρεσις-  Hairesis " من الفعل " haireomai-αἱρέομαι "، ويعني  " يختار  – choose "، ومعناها اختيار، وقد استخدمت للتعبير عن المدارس الفكرية  الهيلينية، اليونانية، كما استخدمت في العهد الجديد بمعنى " شيعه، مذهب، بدعة "  وذلك للتعبير عن الجماعات اليهودية مثل " شيعة (αίρεσις) الصدوقيين " (أع17: 5) و " مذهب (αίρέσεως) الفريسيين " (أع5: 15؛ أنظرأع5: 26). وقد استخدمها المؤرخ والكاهن  اليهودي يوسيفوس المعاصر لتلاميذ المسيح (35-100م) بهذا المعنى والوصف وطبقها على  المذاهب اليهودية التي كانت سائدة في عصره وهي الفريسيين والصدوقيين والآثينيين(1). كما استخدمت من  وجهة نظر اليهود لوصف الجماعة المسيحية في أيامها الأولى والتي نُظروا إليها كجماعة  خارجة من اليهودية ومن ثم دُعيت ب " الطريق الذي يقال له شيعة (αίρεσιν) " (أع14: 24) و " مذهب (αίρέσεως) يقاوم في كل مكان " (أع22: 28)، كما وُصف القديس بولس ب " مقدام  شيعة (αίρέσεως) الناصريين " (أع5: 24). 
واستخدمت في  الكنيسة الأولى بمعنى " بدعة (بدع αίρεσεις)" (غل20: 5)، لوصف الجماعات التي خرجت عن  التسليم الرسولي وتعاليم الكنيسة " الإيمان  المسلّم مرة للقديسين " (يه3)،  والذين وُصفوا بأصحاب " البدع (αίρεσεις) " (1كو19: 11)، والذين يقول عنهم القديس بطرس أنهم معلمون كذبة "  الذين يدسّون بدع (αίρεσεις) هلاك وإذ هم ينكرون الرب الذي اشتراهم يجلبون  على أنفسهم هلاكا سريعا " (2بط1: 2).  
وشاع بعد  ذلك تعبير هراطقة للتعبير عن أصحاب البدع والهرطقات التي خرجت عن المسيحية وصار لهم  فكرهم الخاص. وقد استخدم القديس إيريناؤس هذه التعبير بكثرة عن أصحاب البدع  والهرطقات الذين خرجوا عن التعليم المسيحي المسلم مرة من الرب يسوع المسيح نفسه  للرسل وخلفائهم في تسلسل رسولي كان معروفا للجميع، وأدعى هؤلاء الهراطقة لأنفسهم  كتباً سرية نسبوها للرسل وزعموا أن المسيح أعطاها لكل واحد منهم، ممن نسبوا لهم  أناجيل أو رؤى أو أعمال، سراً!!! ورد عليهم في كتابه ضد الهرطقات (Contra Haereses - Against Heresies). ويقول العلامة ترتليان (155-220م) " لأنهم هراطقة فلا يمكن أن  يكونوا مسيحيين حقيقيين لأنهم حصلوا على ما أتبعوه ليس من المسيح بل باختيارهم  الخاص، ومن هذا السعي جلبوا على أنفسهم وقبلوا اسم هراطقة. وهكذا فلكونهم غير  مسيحيين لم ينالوا أي حق في الأسفار المسيحية المقدسة؟ ومن العدل أن نقول لهم " من  أنتم؟ من أين ومتى جئتم؟ ولأنكم لستم منا ماذا تفعلون بما هو لنا؟ حقاً، بأي حق يا  مركيون تقطع خشبي؟ ومن الذي سمح لك يا فالنتينوس أن تحول مجاري نبعي؟ "(2). 
2 – أصل  الهرطقات والبدع وكيفية انتشارها: 
لماذا نشأت  الهرطقات والبدع في المسيحية أصلا؟
1 - بسبب  الخلط بين الإيمان المسيحي والفكر اليهودي الغير مهيأ لقبول المسيح كفادي البشرية  ومخلصها وملك ملكوت السموات والذي توقع مسيح يملك ويسود على العالم سياسيا ويجعل من  اليهود سادته، وبالتالي رأى في المسيح يسوع مجرد نبي مثل سائر أنبياء العهد القديم،  وأن كانوا قد رفعوه إلى درجة الألوهية المكتسبة وقالوا أنه رئيس الملائكة، ولكنه  ليس هو المسيح الذي يحقق الطموحات والأحلام اليهودية السياسية!! وهذا تبلور في  الهرطقة الأبيونية.
2 - الخلط  بين الإيمان المسيحي والفكر الغنوسي (المحب للمعرفة) الوثني والذي نادى بأن المادة  شر وبالتالي لا يمكن للمسيح الإله أن يتجسد ويتخذ من هذه المادة، الشر، جسداً، أو  يتحد بها! ومن ثم قالوا أن المسيح ظهر في شبه الجسد وهيئة الإنسان دون أن يكون  إنساناً حقيقياً ودون أن يكون له جسداً حقيقياً! وهذا ظهر في الغنوسية  المسيحية.
3 - الخلط  بين الإيمان المسيحي والفكر الفلسفي اليوناني، خاصة الأفلاطوني، والذي لم يتصور أن  الله يمكن أن يخلق المادة أو يتخذ منها جسداً ومن ثم قالوا أن الله خلق الكلمة  اللوجوس، المسيح، قبل خلقة الكون، من جوهر شبيه بجوهر الله الآب، وأعطاه سلطاناً أن  يخلق الكون ويدبره، ولما أخطأت البشرية صار الكلمة نفسه جسداً بمعنى تحول إلى  الإنسانية، دون أن يتخذ جسداً من هذه الإنسانية، وفداها على الصليب ثم عاد لملكوته  من جديد! 
4 - قوة  شخصية قادة الهراطقة الذين لم يكونوا، جميعهم، بالضرورة من الأذكياء والمتعلمين  بدرجة كبيرة، بل كانوا يتميزون بقوة الإرادة والجراءة الكبيرة في إعلان أفكارهم،  كما كانوا يتميزون بالمقدرة الجدلية الكبيرة للإقناع بأفكارهم وجمع الناس حولهم،  حتى نسبت أفكارهم الهرطوقية بأسمائهم.
5 - ملائمة  الفكر الهرطوقي وتكيفه مع الأحوال الاجتماعية والسياسية وملاءمته للعقليات المعاصرة  له. 
ولم يكن  لهرطقات القرون الثلاثة الأولى موطئ قدم في الكنيسة المسيحية الأولى فقد ولدت ونمت،  في معظمها، خارج الكنيسة وانحصرت في دوائر صغيرة وقليلة جداً، خارج الكنيسة أيضا،  وانتهت قبل نهاية القرن الرابع. وكانت الهرطقة الأولى التي كان لها موطئ قدم داخل  الكنيسة هي الهرطقة الأريوسية. التي استخدمت الأفكار الفلسفية لتوفق بين كون المسيح  كلمة الله (اللوجوس) وبين الآب. 
والسؤال  الآن هو؛ كيف نشأت البدع الهرطقات في المسيحية خاصة في القرنين الأول  والثاني؟ وكيف تعامل معها تلاميذ المسيح ورسله وتلاميذهم من الآباء  الرسوليين ومدافعوا الكنيسة الأولى؟
2 –  انتشار المسيحية في العالمين اليهودي والوثني: 
 بعد صعود  الرب يسوع المسيح إلى السماء وحلول الروح القدس على التلاميذ بدءوا الكرازة في  العالم أجمع كما أوصاهم الرب نفسه قائلا " اذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم وعمدوهم  باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس " (مت19: 28). وكان عليهم أن يواجهوا العالمين،  اليهودي الذي يؤمن بإله واحد ولا يعرف شيئاً عن التعدد في الذات الإلهية لله  الواحد، وذلك على الرغم من الإشارات الكثيرة الموجودة في أسفار العهد القديم والتي  تتكلم عن روح الله القدوس وعن كلمة الله الخالقة. لكنهم لم يفهموا ذلك، وأنقسم  اليهود، في نظرتهم للرب يسوع المسيح إلى ثلاث فئات؟ 
(1) الأولى  رفضت الإيمان نهائيا وقاومت المسيحية في كل مكان مقاومة حتى الدم.
(2)  والثانية هي التي تتلمذت على يدي الرب يسوع المسيح نفسه وآمنت به كالإله المتجسد  وصارت مسيحية بمعنى الكلمة، وكما تسلمت التعليم من الرب نفسه " لأنني تسلمت من  الرب ما سلمتكم " (1كو23: 11). ومن هذه الفئة خرج المسيحيون الأول الذين حملوا  البشارة بالإنجيل للعالم أجمع.
(3)  والثالثة، آمنت بالمسيحية واليهودية في آن واحد! بمعنى أنها احتفظت بكل عوائد  وتقاليد ونواميس اليهودية والتي كانت رموزا وظلالاً للعهد الجديد كما يقول الكتاب "  فلا يحكم عليكم أحد في أكل أو شرب أو من جهة عيد أو هلال أو سبت، التي هي ظل  الأمور العتيدة " (كو16: 2، 17)، وحفظوا السبت واحتفلوا مع المسيحيين بالأحد!!  ونظر بعضهم للمسيح كابن الله (الناصريين)، ونظر البعض الأخر للمسيح كنبي مثل موسى  ولكنهم آمنوا بأنه مخلوق أعظم من جميع الأنبياء وأعظم من الملائكة ورؤساء الملائكة  (الأبيونيين). 
كما واجهت  المسيحية الفلسفات اليونانية والديانات الوثنية بفئاتها المختلفة والتي تؤمن  بمجموعات عديدة من الآلهة. فآمن عدد كبير من هذه الفئة بالمسيحية ببشارة الرسل كما  جاء في الكتاب المقدس، ولكن فئات قليلة منها، خاصة من أصحاب الفكر الغنوسي السابق  للمسيحية، خلطت بين أفكارها السابقة وبين المسيحية واعتبرت الرب يسوع المسيح كواحد  من آلهتهم العديدة، وقالوا أنه جاء للعالم في شبه جسد ولم يتخذ جسدا حقيقياً إنما  مجرد مظهر الجسد!! وفي الوقت نفسه واجهت المسيحية القوة العاتية للإمبراطورية  الرومانية، والتي اتهمتها بمعاداة الدولة الرومانية وعدم الولاء للأباطرة الرومان  لإيمان المسيحيين بملك آخر هو يسوع المسيح!!
وقد أستخدم  هؤلاء الهراطقة كل أسفار العهد الجديد أو بعض منها ولكنهم كتبوا الكثير من الكتب  الأخرى على غرار أسفار العهد الجديد وأسموها أناجيل أو أعمال للرسل أو رسائل أو رؤى  مثل رؤيا القديس يوحنا ونسبوا بعضها للرسل كما نسب البعض الآخر لكتابها الذين  كتبوها!!

ولذا فقد  كان على الرسل وخلفائهم من بعدهم مواجهة كل هؤلاء؟ اليهودية والوثنية والإمبراطور  الروماني من جهة، والهراطقة، أصحاب البدع الذين خلطوا بين المسيحية واليهودية أو  بين المسيحية والوثنية وتفنيد كتبهم التي أسموها بأسماء أسفار العهد الجديد وكشف  زيفها وتحريمها من جهة أخرى. وكان أول من بدأ في مقاومة هذه الهرطقات والبدع هو  القديس يوحنا الرسول ثم تلاه أغناطيوس الإنطاكي تلميذ بطرس الرسول فيوستينوس الشهيد  وإيريناؤس 00الخ.
 وسنناقش  المسيحية اليهودية والهرطقة الأبيونية في الفصل التالي وسنناقش الدوسيتية والغنوسية  في الجزأين الثاني والثالث. ولكن سنقدم هنا نبذة سريعة عن الدوسيتية والغنوسية حتى  يكون حديثنا في الفصول التالية واضحاً. 
(1)  الدوسيتية - Docetism: 
 الدوسيتية  كما جاءت في اليونانية " Doketai - δοκεται "، من التعبير " dokesis - δοκεσις " والفعل δοκέω - dokeō " " والذي يعني " يبدو - to seem "، " يظهر "، " يُرى "، وتعني الخياليةPhantomism، وهي هرطقة ظهرت في القرن الأول، في عصر رسل المسيح وتلاميذه، وقد  جاءت من خارج المسيحية، وبعيداً عن الإعلان الإلهي، وخلطت بين الفكر الفلسفي  اليوناني، الوثني، والمسيحية وقد بنت أفكارها على أساس أن المادة شر، وعلى أساس  التضاد بين الروح وبين المادة التي هي شر، في نظرها، ونادت بأن الخلاص يتم بالتحرر  من عبودية وقيود المادة والعودة إلى الروح الخالص للروح  السامي، وقالت أن الله، غير مرئي وغير معروف وسامي وبعيد جدا عن العالم، ولما جاء  المسيح الإله إلى العالم من عند هذا الإله السامي ومنه، وباعتباره إله تام لم يأخذ  جسدا حقيقيا من المادة التي هي شر لكي لا يفسد كمال لاهوته، ولكنه جاء في شبه جسد،  كان جسده مجرد شبح أو خيال أو مجرد مظهر للجسد، بدا في شبه جسد، ظهر في شبه جسد،،  ظهر كإنسان، بدا كإنسان، وبالتالي ظهر للناس وكأنه يأكل ويشرب ويتعب ويتألم ويموت،  لأن الطبيعة الإلهية بعيدة عن هذه الصفات البشرية. بدا جسده وآلامه كأنهما حقيقيان  ولكنهما في الواقع كانا مجرد شبه(3).
 ولم يكونوا  مجرد جماعة واحدة بل عدة جماعات، فقال بعضهم: 
1 - أن  الأيونAeon، إي الإله، المسيح، جاء في شبه جسد  حقيقي.
2 - وأنكر  بعضهم اتخاذ أي جسد أو نوع من البشرية على الإطلاق. أي كان روحاً إلهياً وليس  إنساناً فيزيقياً(4).
3 - وقال  غيرهم أنه اتخذ جسدا نفسيا Psychic، عقليا، وليس ماديا. 
4 - وقال  البعض أنه اتخذ جسداً نجمياً Sidereal.
5 - وقال  آخرون أنه اتخذ جسدا ولكنه لم يولد حقيقة من امرأة(5).
 وجميعهم لم  يقبلوا فكرة أنه تألم ومات حقيقة، بل قالوا أنه بدا وكأنه يتألم وظهر في الجلجثة  كمجرد رؤيا.
 وكان أول  من استخدم تعبير الدوسيتية " Doketai - δοκεται " هو سيرابيون أسقف إنطاكية (190 - 203م) في معرض حديثه عن إنجيل  بطرس الأبوكريفي (6)، المنحول والمزور،  ويقول عنه وعنهم " لأننا حصلنا على هذا الإنجيل من أشخاص درسوه دراسة وافيه قبلنا،  أي من خلفاء أول من استعملوه الذين نسميهم دوكاتي " Doketai - δοκεται "، (لأن معظم آرائهم تتصل بتعليم هذه العقيدة، فقد استطعنا قراءته  ووجدنا فيه أشياء كثيرة تتفق مع تعاليم المخلص الصحيحة، غير أنه أضيف إلى تلك  التعاليم إضافات أشرنا إليها عندكم "(7). 
 كما أشار  إليهم القديس أغناطيوس الإنطاكي (35 - 107)، وحذر المؤمنين من أفكارهم الوثنية  قائلا: " إذا كان يسوع المسيح - كما زعم الملحدون الذين بلا إله - لم يتألم إلا  في الظاهر، وهم أنفسهم ليسوا سوى خيالات (بلا وجود حقيقي) فلماذا أنا مكبل  بالحديد "(8)، " وهو إنما أحتمل  الآلام لأجلنا لكي ننال الخلاص، تألم حقا وقام حقا، وآلامه لم تكن خيالا، كما  أدعى بعض غير المؤمنين، الذين ليسوا سوى خيالات "(9)، " لو أن ربنا  صنع

ما صنعه في  الخيال لا غير لكانت قيودي أيضا خيالا  "(10).
 كما ذكرهم  أيضا القديس أكليمندس الإسكندري مدير مدرسة الإسكندرية اللاهوتية سنة 216م وذكر  مؤسسهم، كجماعة، في القرن الثاني بالقول أن شخصاً معيناً هو جولياس كاسيانوس  (Julias Cassianus) مؤسس الخيالية(11). ويصفهم العلامة  هيبوليتوس (استشهد سنة 235م) باعتبارهم فرقة غنوسية(12). وقال القديس  جيروم (متوفى سنة 420م) عن بداية ظهور فكرهم بأسلوب مجازي أنه " بينما كان الرسل  أحياء وكان دم المسيح لا يزال ساخناً (Fresh) في اليهودية، قيل أن جسده مجرد خيال "(13).
(2)  الغنوسية Gnosticism: 
 وفي نفس  الوقت كان هناك جماعة أخرى هي جماعة الغنوسية وهي حركة وثنية مسيحية ترجع جذورها  إلى ما قبل المسيحية بعدة قرون. وكان أتباعها يخلطون بين الفكر الإغريقي -  الهيلينتسي – والفكر المصري القديم مع التقاليد الكلدانية والبابلية والفارسية  (خاصة الزردشتية التي أسسها الحكيم الفارسي ذردشت (630-553 ق م)، والتي تعتمد على  ثنائية الخير والشر، النور والظلمة، وكذلك اليهودية، خاصة فكر جماعة الأثينيين  (الأتقياء) وما جاء في كتابهم " الحرب بين أبناء النور وأبناء الظلام "، والفلسفات  والأسرار والديانات الثيوصوفية(14). وفوق ذلك  الفلسفة الأفلاطونية، فلسفة وفكر أفلاطون (427 – 347 ق م)، الذي تأثرت به كثيراً  وأخذت عنه أفكارها الجوهرية عن الإله غير المدرك والكون، والتي كانت منتشرة في دول  حوض البحر المتوسط في القرن الأول. وكان الفيلسوف اليهودي فيلو من أكثر مناصريها،  فقد أعتقد، أفلاطون، أن الله غير مدرك ولا يتصل بالمادة، وأن هناك قوة سامية "  اللوغوس - λόγος -  logos " التي خلقت العالم المادي، وهو كلمة الله أو عقل الله ". وأن  البشر يصارعون من أجل التحرر من سجن الجسد، وانه يمكن إعادة التجسد (التناسخ - أي  تعود الروح في أجساد أخرى أكثر من مرة - Reincarnation) لأولئك الذين لم يتحرروا بالموت. بل ويرى بعض العلماء أن كل أصول  الغنوسية موجودة عند أفلاطون(15) لذا يقول العلامة  ترتليان " أنا أسف من كل قلبي لأن أفلاطون صار منطلق كل الهراطقة "(16). 
 ومعنى الغنوسية " حب المعرفة " ومنها " Gnostic - غنوسي - محب المعرفة " من كلمة " ςισωνγ  - gnosis " التي تعني " معرفة ". وهي عبارة عن مدارس وشيع  عديدة تؤمن بمجموعات عديدة من الآلهة. وكانت أفكارهم ثيوصوفية سرية. ولما ظهرت  المسيحية خلط قادة هذه الجماعات بين أفكارهم، وبين بعض الأفكار المسيحية التي تتفق  معهم!! وتتلخص أفكارهم في الآتي: *


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: أبوكريفا العهد الجديد كيف كتبت؟ ولماذا رفضتها الكنيسة؟*

*(1) الإيمان بإله واحد مطلق غير مدرك ولا معروف وأسمى من أن يعرفه مخلوق  ما، فهو روح محض ومطلق، هذا الكائن عرفوه بأسماء كثيرة أهمها " البليروما –  πληρωμα " والذي يعني الملء ويشير إلى قدرات هذا الإله  الكلية. وقد ترجمت كلمة بليروما في الرسالة إلى كلوسي ب " ملء اللاهوت "؛ " الذي  فيه (المسيح) يحل كل ملء اللاهوت جسديا " (2: 9)، كما أسموه أيضاً " بيثوس -  Βυθος- Bythos "، العمق.
(2) هذا الإله، يقولون، أنه انبثق منه، بثق من ذاته، أخرج من  ذاته، خرج منه بالانبثاق عدد لا يحصى من الكائنات  الإلهية، أو القوات الروحية ذات الأنظمة المختلفة التي أسموها بالأيونات (αιωνος- Aeons) والتي توالت في الانبثاق من ذاتها إلى ما لا  نهاية. أو كما قالت الكثير من فرقهم أن هذا الإله بثق من ذاته 365 ايون وكل  أيون بثق من ذاته 365 وهكذا كل واحد بثق من ذاته 365 على ما لا نهاية!!! هذه القوات  المنبثقة من الإله السامي، والتي انبثقت من الأيونات نفسها، كان لها أنظمة مختلفة  وأسماء مختلفة وتصنيفات وأوصاف مختلفة(17). ومن ثم فقد آمنوا بمجموعة كبيرة من الآلهة.  
(3) وقالوا بالوجود السابق للمادة، وأن  هذا الإله السامي والصالح لم يخلق المادة التي كانت موجودة، بحسب الفكر الأفلاطوني  سابقا، بل أخرج، انبثق من ذاته، العالم الروحي المكون من هذه الأيونات، وتكون هذه  الأيونات مع الإله السامي البليروما (Pleroma)، أو الملء الكامل، دائرة الملء الإلهي. وأن هذا الإله السامي الذي  أخرج العالم الروحي من ذاته لم يخلق شيئاً. فهم يؤمنون  بأزلية المادة. 
(4) ومن هذه  الأيونات قامت الحكمة، صوفيا (Σoφíα - Sophia)، التي بثقت، أخرجت، من ذاتها كائناً واعياً، هو الذي خلق المادة  والعوالم الفيزيقية، وخلق كل شيء على صورته، هذا الكائن لم يعرف شيئاً عن أصوله  فتصور أنه الإله الوحيد والمطلق، ثم أتخذ الجوهر الإلهي الموجود وشكله في أشكال  عديدة، لذا يدعى أيضا بالديميورج (Demiurge)، أي نصف الخالق. فالخليقة مكونة من نصف روحي لا يعرفه هذا  الديميورج، نصف الخالق ولا حكامه(18). 
ومن هنا فقد  آمنوا أن الإنسان مكون من عنصرين عنصر إلهي المنبثق من الجوهر الإلهي للإله السامي  ويشيرون إليه رمزيا بالشرارة الإلهية، وعنصر مادي طبيعي فاني. ويقولون  أن البشرية بصفة عامة تجهل الشرارة الإلهية التي بداخلها بسبب الإله الخالق الشرير  وارخوناته (حكامه). وعند الموت تتحرر الشرارة الإلهية بالمعرفة، ولكن أن لم يكن  هناك عمل جوهري من المعرفة تندفع الروح، أو هذه الشرارة الإلهية، عائدة في أجساد  أخرى داخل الآلام وعبودية العالم(19). 
وأعتقد  بعضهم بالثنائية (Dualism) الإلهية أي بوجود إلهين متساويين في القوة في الكون؟ إله الخير،  الذي خلق كل الكائنات الروحية السمائية، وإله الشر الذي خلق العالم وكل الأشياء  المادية!! وربطوا بين إله الشر وإله العهد القديم!! وقالوا أن المعركة بين الخير  والشر هي معركة بين مملكة النور ضد مملكة الظلمة!!
 وأعتقد  بعضهم أن إله الخير خلق الروح وقد وضعها إله الشر في مستوى أدني في سجن الجسد  المادي الشرير. وهكذا فأن هدف البشرية هو الهروب من سجن الجسد المادي الشرير  والعودة إلى اللاهوت أو التوحد مع إله الخير!! وقد فهموا خطأ قول القديس بولس  بالروح " إذا أن كنتم قد متم مع المسيح عن أركان العالم فلماذا كأنكم عائشون في  العالم تفرض عليكم فرائض لا تمسّ ولا  تذق ولا تجس. التي هي جميعها للفناء في الاستعمال حسب وصايا وتعاليم الناس. التي  لها حكاية حكمة بعبادة نافلة وتواضع وقهر الجسد ليس بقيمة ما من جهة إشباع البشرية  " (كو20: 2-23).
 وآمن بعضهم  بوجود مستويات روحية مختلفة للكائنات البشرية، وقالوا بالاختيار السابق وزعموا أن  أصحاب المستوى الروحي الأعلى ضامنون الخلاص مستخدمين قول القديس بولس بالروح "  لان الذين سبق فعرفهم سبق فعيّنهم ليكونوا مشابهين صورة ابنه ليكون هو بكرا بين  اخوة كثيرين. والذين سبق فعيّنهم فهؤلاء دعاهم أيضا. والذين دعاهم فهؤلاء بررهم  أيضا. والذين بررهم فهؤلاء مجدهم أيضا " (رو29: 8-30). وأن أصحاب المستوى  الروحي المنخفض ليس لهم خلاص، أما الذين في المنتصف فعليهم أن يجاهدوا  للخلاص!!
 وآمنوا أنه  يوجد حق مُعلن في جميع الأديان. والخلاص بالنسبة لهم ليس من الخطية بل من جهل  الحقائق الروحية التي يمكن الوصول إليها بالمعرفة التي جاءت عن طريق رسل، خاصة  المسيح كلمة (اللوجوس - λογος - Logos) الإله الحق. وليس بآلامه وتقديم ذاته للموت بل  بتعليمه وكشفه للأسرار ومفهوم الخلاص. فالخلاص، من وجهة نظرهم، يتم فقط من خلال  المعرفة (gnosis)، ومن ثم خلطوا بين أفكارهم القديمة وفهمهم  الخاطئ لقول القديس يوحنا بالروح " وتعرفون الحق والحق يحرركم " (يو32: 8)  وأيضا " كان إنسان مرسل من الله اسمه يوحنا. هذا جاء للشهادة ليشهد للنور لكي يؤمن  الكل بواسطته. لم يكن هو  النور بل ليشهد للنور. كان النور الحقيقي الذي ينير كل إنسان آتيا إلى العالم. كان  في العالم وكوّن العالم به ولم يعرفه العالم. إلى خاصته جاء وخاصته لم تقبله. وأما  كل الذين قبلوه فأعطاهم سلطانا أن يصيروا أولاد الله أي المؤمنون باسمه. الذين  ولدوا ليس من دم ولا من مشيئة جسد ولا من مشيئة رجل بل من الله " (يو6:  1-13).
 وقالوا أن  المسيح قد كشف المعرفة الضرورية للخلاص. ولذا فقد نادوا بوجود مجموعة من التعاليم  السرية الخاصة جداً والتي زعموا أن المسيح قد كشفها وعلمها لتلاميذه ربما لسوء  فهمهم لآيات مثل " وبأمثال كثيرة مثل هذه كان يكلمهم حسبما كانوا يستطيعون أن يسمعوا.  وبدون مثل لم يكن يكلمهم. وأما على انفراد فكان يفسر لتلاميذه كل  شيء " (مر33: 4-34) و" لكننا نتكلم بحكمة بين الكاملين ولكن بحكمة ليست من هذا  الدهر ولا من عظماء هذا الدهر الذين يبطلون. بل نتكلم بحكمة الله في سرّ. الحكمة  المكتومة التي سبق الله فعينها قبل الدهور  لمجدنا " (1كو6: 6-8)(19). 
 ومن ثم  زعموا وجود مجموعة من التعاليم السرية التي كتبوها في كتب ونسبوها لرسل المسيح  وتلاميذه وبعضهم نسب لقادتهم وذلك اعتمادا على ما جاء في الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا "  وآيات أخر كثيرة صنع يسوع قدام تلاميذه لم تكتب في هذا الكتاب. أما هذه فقد كتبت  لتؤمنوا أن يسوع هو المسيح ابن الله ولكي تكون لكم إذا آمنتم حياة باسمه " (يو30:  20و31)، و" وأشياء أخر كثيرة صنعها يسوع أن كتبت واحدة واحدة فلست أظن أن العالم  نفسه يسع الكتب المكتوبة " (يو25: 21)(20). يقول القديس  إيريناؤس أسقف ليون بالغال (فرنسا حاليا) " أولئك الذين يتبعون فالنتينوس (ق2م)  يستخدمون الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا بوفرة لشرح أفكارهم التي سنبرهن أنها خاطئة كلية  بواسطة نفس الإنجيل "(21).
واعتقدوا في  المسيح اعتقادات كثيرة، أهمها: 
1 – اعتقاد  الدوستية (Docetism) القائل أن المسيح أحد الآلهة العلوية وقد نزل على الأرض في جسد خيالي لا حقيقي،  أنه روح إلهي ليس له لحم ولا دم ولا عظام، لأنه لم يكن من الممكن، من وجهة نظرهم،  أن يتخذ جسدا من المادة التي هي شر في نظرهم! لذا قالوا أنه نزل في صورة وشبه  إنسان وهيئة بشر دون أن يكون كذلك، جاء في شكل إنسان دون أن يكون له مكونات الإنسان  من لحم ودم وعظام، جاء في " شبه جسد " و" هيئة الإنسان  "، وقالوا أنه لم يكن يجوع أو يعطش أو ينام، ولم يكن في حاجة للأكل أو  الشرب 00 الخ وأنه كان يأكل ويشرب وينام متظاهرا بذلك تحت هيئة بشرية غير حقيقية.  وشبهوا جسده بالنور أو شعاع الشمس، فأن النور وشعاع الشمس يمكن لهما أن يخترقا لوحا  من الزجاج دون أن يكسرا هذا اللوح ". كان مجرد خيال(22). جاء في "  أعمال يوحنا "(23) أحد كتبهم، أن  المسيح عندما كان يسير على الأرض لم يكن يترك أثرا لأقدامه، وعندما كان يوحنا يحاول  الإمساك به كانت يده تخترق جسده بلا أي مقاومة حيث لم يكن له جسد حقيقي. وكانت  طبيعة جسده متغيرة عند اللمس، فتارة يكون ليناً وأخرى جامداً ومرة يكون خالياً  تماماً. كان بالنسبة لهم مجرد شبح وحياته على الأرض خيال. وكان يظهر بأشكال متعددة  ويغير شكله كما يشاء وقتما يشاء!! ويبدو أنهم فهموا خطأ قول القديس بولس الرسول  بالروح " الله أرسل أبنه في شبه جسد الخطية " (رو3: 8)، " ولكنه أخلى  نفسه أخذاً صورة عبد صائراً في شبه الناس وأذ وجد في الهيئة كإنسان "  (في 7: 2-8).
 أي أنهم  ركزوا على لاهوته فقط وتجاهلوا ناسوته تماما!! 
2 – كما كان  لهذه الجماعات، أيضا، اعتقادات أخرى في المسيح، فقالوا أن المسيح الإله نزل على  يسوع الإنسان وقت العماد وفارقه على الصليب، وقالوا أيضا أن المسيح الإله والحكمة  الإلهية نزلا على يسوع واتحدا به وفارقاه أيضا عند الصليب! وفيما يلي  أهم أفكار قادتهم كما نقلها القديس إيريناؤس أسقف ليون: 
(1) عقيدة  ساتورنينوس ( Saturninus) في خلق الكون: 
كما شرحها  القديس إيريناؤس. ونلخصها كالآتي: 
(1)  الآب (غير المدرك وغير المرئي).
(2) الممسوح  (أو المسيح).
(3) القوات  الفائقة.
(4) سبعة  ملائكة خلقوا العالم، من بينهم إله اليهود (صباؤوت).  
(5) ملائكة  أخرى ورؤساء ملائكة وسلطات وقوات.
(6)  الشيطان.
(7) أرواح  شريرة.
(8) أول  كائن بشري (آدم - آداماس).
(9) سلالة  بشرية شريرة.
(11) سلالة  بشرية خيرة تملك شرارة الحياة بداخلها.
يقول القديس  إيريناؤس " ومن هؤلاء جاء ساتورنينوس 000 وأشار  إلى آب واحد (مفرد) غير مدرك من الكل خلق الملائكة ورؤساء الملائكة والقوات  والسلاطين. أما العالم وكل ما فيه فقد خلقته جماعة معينة من سبعة ملائكة.  وعلاوة على ذلك فقد خُلق الكائن البشري (الإنسان) بواسطة الملائكة استجابة  لظهور صورة مضيئة انبثقت من حضرة القوة الفائقة (المطلقة). وعندما لم يستطع (هؤلاء  الملائكة)، كما يقول، كبح ذلك حيث تراجعوا في الحال فحذروا أحدهم الآخر قائلين "  لنصنع الإنسان على صورتنا كشبهنا ". وعندما أتخذ شكلا لم يكن قادرا على أن يقف  منتصباً لعدم مقدرة الملائكة أن يعطوه القوة ولكنه انطوى على الأرض مثل الدودة. ثم  أشفقت عليه القوة الفائقة لأنه جاء إلى الوجود على شبهها، وأرسلت له (هذه القوة)  شرارة الحياة، التي أنهضت الكائن البشري وجعلته حياً.
ثم يقول،  وبعد نهاية (حياة الإنسان)، ترجع شرارة الحياة هذه إلى العناصر المثيلة لها (مجال  الخلود) وتنحل العناصر الأخرى التي جاءت منها إلى الوجود.
ثم أدعى أن  المخلص الذي لا جنس له (بلا ميلاد) غير مادي (بلا جسد) ولا شكل له ظهر (افتراضا)  ككائن بشري في المظهر فقط. وقال أن إله اليهود هو أحد الملائكة. وبسبب أن كل  القوات أرادت أن تبيد أبيه (الآب)، فقد جاء المسيح ليدمر إله اليهود وليخلص الذين  يؤمنون به، أي الذين فيهم شرارة الحياة. هذا الهرطوقي كان أول من قال أن الملائكة  خلقوا سلالتين من البشر، واحدة شريرة والأخرى صالحة (ربما يقصد ذرية قايين وذرية  شيث). ولأن الأرواح الشريرة كانت تساعد الأشرار فقد جاء المخلص ليدمر البشر الأشرار  والأرواح الشريرة وليخلص الصالحين. 
(2) عقيدة  باسيليدس ( Basilides) في خلق الكون: 
 يقول  القديس إيريناؤس أن باسيليدس طور عقيدة خلق الكون كالآتي: فقال " أن العقل (ناوس -  Nous) كان هو بكر الآب غير المولود (الذي لم يولد).  والذي منه ولد اللوجوس (Logos)، ومن اللوجوس (Logos) فرونيسيس (Phronesis)، ومن فرونيسيس (Phronesis) صوفيا (الحكمة Sophia) وديناميس (القوة - Dynamis)، ومن صوفيا (الحكمة – Sophia) وديناميس (القوة - Dynamis) خُلقت القوات والسلاطين والملائكة. الذين يدعونهم الأول،  وبواسطتهم خُلقت السماء الأولى. ثم تشكلت قوات أخرى منبثقة من هذه وخلقت سماء أخرى  شبيهة بالأولى؛ وبنفس الطريقة، عندما تشكلت قوات أخرى بالانبثاق عنهم ومتماثلين مع  الذين فوقهم تماماً، شكلوا هم أيضاً سماء ثالثة، ثم من هذه المجموعة الثالثة، في  ترتيب أدنى، كان هناك تتابع رابع لهذه القوات وهكذا، على نفس المثال أعلنوا أن هناك  الكثير والكثير من القوات والملائكة، وثلاثمائة وخمس وستين سماءً، تشكلت!! أي أن  عدد السموات على عدد أيام السنة!!
وقد شكل  (خلق) هؤلاء الملائكة الذين يحتلون السماء السفلى، أي المرئية لنا كل شيء في هذا  العالم. وجعلوا لكل منهم حصة على الأرض وعلى الأمم التي عليها. وكان رئيس هؤلاء  (الملائكة)، كما زعموا، هو إله اليهود، ولأنه أراد أن يخضع كل الأمم لشعبه، أي  اليهود، فقد قاومه كل الرؤساء الآخرين وواجهوه. وكانت كل الأمم الأخرى في عداوة مع  أمته. ولكن الآب غير المولود (الذي لم بولد) ولا اسم له أدرك أنهم يجب أن يدمروا،  أرسل مولوده الأول العقل (ناوس - Nous)، الذي يسمى المسيح، ليخلص الذين يؤمنون به من قوة أولئك الذين  خلقوا العالم ".
 ويقول عن  المسيح: " وظهر على الأرض كإنسان، لأمم هذه القوات وصنع معجزات 000  كان قوة غير مادية، وعقل Nous الآب غير المولود (الذي لم يولد). وكان يغير مظهره كما  يشاء  ".
(3) عقيدة  كاربوكريتس ( Carpocrates) في خلق الكون: 
 ويقول  القديس إيريناؤس " يقول كاربوكريتس وأتباعه أن العالم والأشياء التي فيه خلقتها  الملائكة الأقل بدرجة عظيمة من الآب غير المولود (الذي لم يولد). وقالوا أيضا  أن يسوع هو ابن يوسف، وكان مثل البشر الآخرين باستثناء أنه يختلف عنهم في  الاعتبارات التالية، فقد كانت نفسه نقية وراسخة، وقد تذكر بدقة تلك الأشياء  التي شاهدها داخل مجال الآب غير المولود (الذي لم يولد). وعلى هذا الاعتبار فقد  نزلت عليه قوة من الآب التي بواسطتها يمكن أن يهرب من خالقي العالم. ويقولون أنه  بعدما مر من خلالهم جميعاً وبقي في نقطة حراً، صعد ثانية إليه وإلى القوات التي  بنفس الطريقة احتضنت مثل هذه الأمور لنفسها ".
(4) عقيدة  ماركيون ( Marcion): 
 والذي نادى  بأن إله الناموس والأنبياء هو خالق الشرور الذي يبتهج بالحرب 00 ولكن يسوع  أشتق من الآب الذي هو فوق الإله الذي خلق العالم، وجاء إلى اليهودية في زمن  بيلاطس البنطي الحاكم الذي كان وكيلا لطيباريوس قيصر وظهر في شكل  إنسان لأولئك الذين في اليهودية لاغياً الناموس والأنبياء وكل أعمال ذلك  الإله الذي خلق العالم، والذي يدعوه أيضا بخالق الكون. وبتر الإنجيل الذي بحسب  لوقا، وأزال كل ما كتب فيما يختص بسلسلة نسب الرب، ووضع جانباً كماً كبيراًَ من  تعليم الرب الذي فيه يسجل أن الرب يعترف بأن خالق الكون هو أبوه. " وأزال من رسائل  بولس الرسول كل ما يختص بكون الله هو خالق العالم وأنه أبو الرب يسوع المسيح. كما  أزال الكتابات النبوية التي اقتبسها للإعلان عن مجيء الرب مقدماً.
وعلم أن  الخلاص يمكن أن تحصل عليه تلك النفوس التي تعلمت هذه العقيدة فقط 000 وقال أن  قايين ومن هم على شاكلته والسدوميين والمصريين وآخرين غيرهم، بل وكل الأمم التي  سلكت كل أنواع البغض، خلصت بواسطة الرب في نزوله إلى الهاوية وفي جريهم إليه ورحبوا  به في مملكتهم. ولكن الحية التي كانت في ماركيون أعلنت أن هابيل وأخنوخ ونوح  والرجال الأبرار الآخرين الذين جاءوا من البطريرك إبراهيم، مع كل الأنبياء وأولئك  الذين أرضوا الله لم يشاركوا في الخلاص، حيث يقول لأن هؤلاء الناس علموا أن إلههم  كان يجربهم بثبات، لذا فالآن شكوا في لأنه كان يجربهم، ولم يسرعوا إلى يسوع،  ولم يؤمنوا بإعلانه، ولذا فقد أعلن أن نفوسهم ستبقى في الهاوية ".* 
 

(1) Bil. Jud. II ,Viii,I, Ant. XIII,V,9.​- 7 -​
(2) Tertullian, The Pre******ion Against  Heretics.​- 8 -​
(3) Alan Richardson , Creeds in the Making p.  33.​- 11 -​
(4) Robert Jonse Heresies & Schisms In Early  Church.​ 
(5) Catholic Enc. Docetism.​ 
(6)  يرجع هذا  الكتاب إلى القرن الثاني وقد جدت منه نسخة في أخميم سنة 1886م، وهي في متحف القاهرة  الآن. أنظر ترجمته الكاملة في كتابنا " هل صلب المسيح حقا وقام " ص 92 ـ  96.​ 
(7)  يوسابيوس ك  6 : 12.​
(8)  رسالته إلى  ترالس 10 :  1.​
(9)  رسالته إلى  أزمير (سميرنا)  2.​ - 12  -​
(10)  السابق 4 :  2.​
(11) Storm. 3:13; 7:17.​ 
(12) Refutation of All Heresies 8:1-4.​ 
(13) Adv. Lucif. 23. See also The Creeds p.  34.​ 
(14) See Pre-Christian Gnosticism Edwin M. Yamac  chi pp. 21-27 & The Secret Books of the Egy. Gmo. Jeam Doresse.​- 13 -​
(15) A Comprehensive  Study of Heretical Beliefs Spaning 2000 Years History (From 33-200AD  ).​ 
(16) Tertullian A Treatise On The Soul.​ 
(17) A Comprehensive Study of Heretical Beliefs  Spaning 2000 Years History (From 33-200AD ).​- 14 -​
(18) The Gnostic World View , A Brief Summary of  Gnosticism.

(19) Ibid. 
- 15 -​
(19) Robert Jonse Heresies & Schisms In Early  Church. ​ 
(20) Ibid.

(21) Irenaeus Against Heresies b 3. 11.​ 
(22) Irenaeus Ag. Her. 1:24,2. وتاريخ الفكر المسيحي  د القس حنا الخضري ج 1 : 206​ 
(23) See NT Apoc. Vol.  2​- 17 -​


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: أبوكريفا العهد الجديد كيف كتبت؟ ولماذا رفضتها الكنيسة؟*

*الفصل الثاني*​ *الأسفار القانونية والكتب الأبوكريفية*​ 
*1 – معنى  القانونية: *
* كلمة  قانون (Canon –  kanon - kanώn) هي كلمة يونانية وتعنى " قصبة القياس "، " عصا  مستقيمة "، " قاعدة للقياس أو للحكم "، ويقابلها في العبرية " كانيه - kaneh – ָקֶנה ". وقد  استخدمتها الكنيسة في القرون الأولى وبصفة خاصة منذ أن أستخدمها القديس اثناسيوس  الرسولي في رسالته الفصحية سنة 367م للتعبير عن " الأسفار المقدسة "  الموحى بها من الله؛ التي نطق بها الله "، " كل الكتاب هو ما تنفس به  الله " (2تي3: 16)، سواء أسفار العهد القديم أو أسفار العهد الجديد،  وتمييزها، كأسفار مكتوبة بالروح القدس وكلمة الله، عن غيرها من الكتب الدينية  الأخرى غير الموحى بها، مثل التلمود وكتب آباء الكنيسة الأولى.*
* والسؤال  الآن هو: ما الفرق بين أن نقول أن هذا السفر كلمة الله المكتوبة بالروح القدس وأن  هذا السفر قانوني؟ والإجابة هي: *
*(1) "  موحى به – مكتوب بالروح القدس "؛ يعنى أن السفر وما جاء به أعلنه الله بروحه  وأوحى به لأنبيائه ورسله، بالروح القدس، شفاهه كما أوحى لهم بكتابته في كتب مسوقين  بالروح القدس، أي كلام الله الذي كلمنا به من خلال الأنبياء شفاهه وكتابة 000 الوحي  000 كلمة الله.*
*(2) أما  تعبير " سفر قانوني " فيعنى معرفة وتحقق شعب الله المعاصر للنبي أو الرسل في  العهد القديم، ومعرفة الكنيسة الأولى التي عاصرت الرسل، تلاميذ المسيح، أن هذا  السفر هو نفسه كلمة الله التي سبق أن أعطيت لهم بواسطة هؤلاء الأنبياء والرسل  أنفسهم سواء شفاهه أو مكتوبة وكانوا يحفظونها 000 أي قبول السفر ككلمة الله وحييه  الإلهي، المكتوب بالروح القدس 000 تحقق الشعب المعاصر للأنبياء والرسل من حقيقة كون  السفر إلهياً وقبولهم له ككلمة الله.*
*2 - قانونية  العهد الجديد وتأكيد وحيه: *
* قبل أن  نبدأ دراستنا في هذا الموضوع يجب أن نذكر بعض الأسئلة التي لابد منها وهى؛  *
*(1) من الذي  قرر صحة ووحي وقانونية كل من أسفار العهد القديم وأسفار العهد الجديد وكونها كلمة  الله الموحى بها والمكتوبة بالروح القدس، الكنيسة أم تلاميذ المسيح  ورسله؟*
*(2) ولماذا  رفضت الكنيسة الكتب الأخرى التي انتشرت في أوساط الهراطقة، والتي لم يُقبل، آباء  الكنيسة، أي كتاب منها في يوم من الأيام كسفر قانوني؟ *
*(3) وهل  الكنيسة هي التي قدمت للمؤمنين هذه الأسفار بعينها دون غيرها، أو بمعنى آخر؛ هل  الكنيسة هي أم القانونية وحاكمتها وقاضيتها ومنظمتها وسيدتها، كما يتصور البعض من  النقاد، أم أنها تسلمتها من رسل المسيح وتلاميذه؟ *
*(4) هل  حافظت الكنيسة على ما تسلمته من الرسل، أم زودت عليه أو نقّصت منه؟*
*(5) ولماذا  رفضت الكتب الأبوكريفية ولم تقبل أي منها ككتاب قانوني في أي وقت من الأوقات؟ ما هي  الأسباب والدوافع التي أدت إلى رفضها؟ *
*(6) هل  اختارت الكنيسة أسفارا ورفضت أخرى بصورة عشوائية، أو بحسب ما يتناسب معها ويرضي  قادتها، كما يزعم البعض، أم أنها قبلت فقط ما تسلمته من الرسل؟*
*(7) هل  اختارت عدداً محدداً من كم كبير من الكتب والأسفار التي كانت موجودة أمامها، أم  تسلمت من رسل المسيح ورسله أسفاراً محددة ورفضت ما جاء من خارج دائرة الرسل  والكنيسة الجامعة الرسولية الأرثوذكسية؟ *
* والإجابة  التي يؤكدها التاريخ والتقليد والأسفار المقدسة نفسها هي؛ أن الكنيسة كانت مبنية  على أساس كلمة الله في هذه الأسفار المقدسة التي تسلمتها من الرسل وليست مقررة  للقانونية، كما يقول الكتاب نفسه " مبنيين على أساس الرسل والأنبياء ويسوع  المسيح نفسه حجر الزاوية " (أف20: 2). فقد أقرت الكنيسة الأولى بصحة ووحي هذه  الأسفار، التي تسلمتها من الرسل، وأنها مكتوبة بالروح القدس، وأدركتها وشهدت لها  وبشرت بها وحفظتها بالروح القدس وسلمتها للأجيال التالية كما تسلمتها هي من الرب  يسوع المسيح ورسله ولم تقررها. *
* كما أن  كلمة قانون أو قانونية لم تستخدم للتعبير عن وحي وتدوين أسفار العهد الجديد بالروح  القدس، الأناجيل الأربعة، الإنجيل بأوجهه الأربعة، وسفر أعمال الرسل ورسائل الرسل،  بولس ويعقوب وبطرس ويوحنا ويهوذا أخو يعقوب، وسفر الرؤيا، وقبولها ككلمة الله ذات  السلطان الإلهي حتى القرن الرابع الميلادي، وإنما قبلت هذه الأسفار حتى قبل أن تكتب  باعتبارها كلمة الله ووحيه الإلهي. وكان لهذا القبول الذي سمي بعد ذلك بالقانونية،  أسبابه ومبرراته: *
*(1) رسوليه  الرسل، شهود العيان، وعمل الله معهم: فقد كُتب  هذه الأسفار ودونها بالروح القدس تلاميذ المسيح ورسله وشهوده الذين سلموا للكنيسة  نفس ما بشروا به من قبل شفاهه مؤيدين بالعجائب والمعجزات التي تدل على عمل الروح  القدس فيهم وكلامه على لسانهم وبأفواههم أو كما يقول الكتاب " شاهدا الله معهم  بآيات وعجائب وقوات متنوعة ومواهب الروح القدس " (عب4: 2). " وكانت عجائب  وآيات كثيرة تجرى على أيدي الرسل " (أع43: 2). " وجرت على أيدي الرسل آيات  وعجائب كثيرة في الشعب " (أع12: 5؛ 8: 6؛3: 14؛12: 15). والتي تؤكد رسوليتهم  كرسل الرب يسوع المسيح وأن كل ما ينادون به ويعلمونه هو كلام الله بالروح القدس.  يقول القديس بولس بالروح " بقوة آيات وعجائب بقوة روح الله حتى أنى من أورشليم  وما حولها إلى الليريكون قد أكملت التبشير بإنجيل المسيح " (رو19: 15)، " أن  علامات الرسول صنعت بينكم في كل صبر بآيات وعجائب وقوات " (2كو12: 12)، "  انتم شهود والله كيف بطهارة وببر وبلا لوم كنا بينكم انتم المؤمنين كما تعلمون  كيف كنا نعظ كل واحد منكم كالأب لأولاده ونشجعكم ونشهدكم لكي تسلكوا  كما يحق لله  الذي دعاكم إلى ملكوته ومجده. من اجل ذلك نحن أيضا نشكر الله بلا انقطاع لأنكم إذ  تسلمتم منا كلمة خبر من الله قبلتموها لا ككلمة أناس بل كما هي بالحقيقة ككلمة الله  التي تعمل أيضا فيكم انتم المؤمنين " (1تس10:  2-13).*

*(2) التقليد  الرسولي المسلم من رسل المسيح: فقد كان  الذين قبلوا هذه الأسفار في البداية هم أنفسهم الذين تسلموا ما جاء فيها من قبل  شفوياً وكانوا يحفظون كل ما كتب فيها ككلمة الله ووحيه الإلهي بل وأكثر مما كتب  فيها، حيث كرز رسل المسيح ونادوا لهم بالإنجيل وحفظوه لهم بأسلوب التعليم والتسليم  الشفوي كما يقول الكتاب " أمدحكم أيها الأخوة على إنكم تذكرونني في كل شيء  وتحفظون التعاليم كما سلمتها إليكم " (1كو2: 11)، " لأنني تسلمت من الرب ما  سلمتكم أيضا " (1كو23: 11)، " فإنني سلمت إليكم في الأول ما قبلته أنا أيضا "  (1كو3: 15)، " وما تعلمتموه وتسلمتموه وسمعتموه ورأيتموه في فهذا افعلوا "  (فى9: 4)، " لأنكم إذ تسلمتم منا كلمة خبر من الله قبلتموها لا ككلمة أناس بل  كما هي بالحقيقة ككلمة الله التي تعمل أيضا فيكم انتم المؤمنين " (1تس2: 13).  *
* يقول  القديس أكليمندس الإسكندري (150 - 215) المعروف بخليفة خلفاء الرسل والذي حفظ عنهم  التقليد، والذي يقول عنه المؤرخ الكنسي يوسابيوس القيصري أنه كان "  متمرساً في الأسفار المقدسة "(1):  " وقد حافظ هؤلاء الأشخاص على التقليد الحقيقي للتعليم المبارك،  المسلم مباشرة من الرسل القديسين بطرس ويعقوب ويوحنا وبولس، إذ كان الابن يتسلمه عن  أبيه 000  حتى وصل  إلينا بإرادة الله لنحافظ على هذه البذار الرسولية "(2).*
* هذا  التعليم أو التسليم كان يسلم من الرسل إلى تلاميذهم وتلاميذهم يسلمونه لآخرين وهكذا  " وما سمعته مني بشهود كثيرين أودعه أناسا أمناء يكونون أكفاء أن يعلموا آخرين  أيضا " (2تى2: 2). فلما دونت الأناجيل كان هؤلاء يحفظون كل ما دون فيها بل  وأكثر مما دون فيها. *
*(3) تسليم  الأسفار للكنيسة الأولى: كما أن  الذين استلموا هذه الأسفار وقبلوها هم الذين طلبوا من الرسل أن يدونوا لهم ما سبق  أن تسلموه شفوياً، ومن ثم فقد دونت بالروح القدس لهم وأمامهم وبمعرفتهم ومن ثم  قبلوها بكل قداسة ووقار ككلمة الله الموحى بها من الروح القدس. *
* يقول  أكليمندس الإسكندري: " لما كرز بطرس بالكلمة جهاراً في روما. وأعلن الإنجيل بالروح طلب  كثيرون من الحاضرين إلى مرقس أن يدون أقواله لأنه لازمه وقتاً طويلاً وكان  يتذكرها. وبعد أن دون الإنجيل سلمه لمن طلبوه ". *
* وتقول  الوثيقة الموراتورية " الإنجيل الرابع هو بواسطة يوحنا أحد التلاميذ, إذ عندما  توسل إليه زملاؤه (التلاميذ) والأساقفة في ذلك قال: صوموا معي ثلاثة  أيام ونحن نتفاوض مع بعضنا بكل ما يوحي الله به إلينا. ففي هذه الليلة عينها أعلن  لأندراوس أحد الرسل أن يوحنا عليه أن يكتب كل شيء تحت اسمه والكل يصدق على ذلك ".  *
* وهنا يتبين  لنا أن الأناجيل كتبت بناء على طلب المؤمنين الذين تسلموها من الرسل، الذين سبق أن  سلموها لهم شفوياً، كتبت بناء على طلبهم وتحت سمعهم وبصرهم وكانوا من قبل يحفظونها  شفوياً.*
*3 - الرسل  وقانونية العهد الجديد: *
* كان للكنيسة في عصرها الأول قانونها ذو المصداقية الإلهية المتمثل  في تلاميذ المسيح ورسله الذين سبق أن أختارهم من بين جمهور من المؤمنين به وسماهم  رسلاً وتلمذهم على يديه ليكونوا شهودا له ولأعماله وأقواله وليحملوا رسالته  (الإنجيل) لجميع الأمم. اختارهم ودعاهم هو نفسه بحسب إرادته ومشورته الإلهية وعلمه  السابق، وتلمذهم على يديه حوالي ثلاث سنوات ونصف عاشوا فيها معه وتعايشوا معه بصورة  كاملة، فقد تركوا كل شيء وتبعوه " ها نحن قد تركنا كل شيء وتبعناك  " (مت19: 27؛مر10: 28؛لو18: 28)، أكلوا معه وشربوا، دخلوا معه وخرجوا  ورأوا كل أعماله بعيونهم وسمعوا كل ما قال وعلم ولمسوه بأيديهم. وكشف لهم أسرار  ملكوت السموات " وقال لهم لأنه قد أعطي لكم أن تعرفوا أسرار ملكوت السموات "  (11: 13)، وزودهم بالسلطان الرسولي وفسر لهم كل ما تنبأ به عنه جميع أنبياء العهد  القديم ووعدهم بالروح القدس ليحل عليهم ويسكن فيهم فيقودهم ويذكرهم بكل ما عمله  وعلمه الرب ويعلمهم أمورا جديدة، ويرشدهم للحق. فقد كان الرسل هم شهود العيان الذين  سمعوه ورأوه ولمسوه وكان معهم شاهدان آخران هما نبوات العهد القديم والروح القدس  الذي يشهد فيهم وبهم ومن خلالهم: *
* (1) فقد ظل  يظهر لهم بعد قيامته مدة أربعين يوماً كشف لهم فيها الأمور المختصة بملكوت السموات  (أع3: 1)، وشرح لهم كل ما سبق أن تنبأ به الأنبياء وكُتب عنه في جميع أسفار العهد  القديم " ثم ابتدأ من موسى ومن جميع الأنبياء يفسر لهما الأمور المختصة به في  جميع الكتب 000 وقال لهم هذا هو الكلام الذي كلمتكم به وأنا بعد معكم انه  لابد أن يتم جميع ما هو مكتوب عني في ناموس موسى والأنبياء والمزامير. حينئذ فتح  ذهنهم ليفهموا الكتب. وقال لهم هكذا هو مكتوب وهكذا كان ينبغي أن المسيح  يتألم ويقوم من الأموات في اليوم الثالث. وان يكرز باسمه بالتوبة ومغفرة الخطايا  لجميع الأمم مبتدأ من أورشليم. وانتم شهود لذلك " (لو24: 26و44-48).*
*(2) وأعطاهم  سلطاناً ليصنعوا الآيات والقوات والعجائب، وقبل صعوده مباشرة أرسلهم ليشهدوا له في  العالم أجمع وليكرزوا بالإنجيل في المسكونة كلها " وقال  لهم اذهبوا إلى العالم اجمع واكرزوا بالإنجيل للخليقة كلها " (مر15:  16)، " فاذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم وعمدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح  القدس. وعلموهم أن يحفظوا جميع ما أوصيتكم به. وها أنا معكم كل الأيام إلى  انقضاء الدهر " (مت19:  28و20).*
*(3) وكان قد  وعدهم، في الليلة الأخيرة قبل الصليب، بأن يرسل لهم الروح القدس ليمكث فيهم ومعهم  إلى الأبد ويعلمهم كل شيء ويذكرهم بكل ما عمله وعلمه الرب يسوع المسيح ويخبرهم  بالأمور الآتية ويرشدهم إلى جميع الحق: *
*… " وأنا اطلب من الآب فيعطيكم معزيا آخر ليمكث معكم إلى الأبد.  روح الحق الذي لا يستطيع العالم أن يقبله لأنه لا يراه ولا يعرفه. وأما انتم  فتعرفونه لأنه ماكث معكم ويكون فيكم " (يو16: 14و17). *
*… " وأما المعزي الروح القدس الذي سيرسله الآب باسمي فهو يعلّمكم  كل شيء ويذكركم بكل ما قلته لكم " (يو26: 14). *
*… " ومتى جاء المعزي الذي سأرسله أنا إليكم من الآب روح الحق الذي من  عند الآب ينبثق فهو يشهد لي. وتشهدون انتم أيضا لأنكم معي من الابتداء "  (يو26: 15).*
*… " وأما متى جاء ذاك روح الحق فهو يرشدكم إلى جميع الحق  000 ويخبركم بأمور آتية " (يو13: 16). *
*… كما يتكلم على لسانهم " فمتى أسلموكم فلا تهتموا كيف أو بما  تتكلمون. لأنكم تعطون في تلك الساعة ما تتكلمون به. لأن لستم انتم المتكلمين بل  روح أبيكم الذي يتكلم فيكم " (مت19: 10و20).*
*… " بل مهما أعطيتم في تلك الساعة فبذلك تكلموا لان لستم انتم  المتكلمين بل الروح القدس " (مر11: 13).*
*… " لان الروح القدس يعلمكم في تلك الساعة ما يجب أن تقولوه "  (لو12: 12).*
*… " لأني أنا أعطيكم فماً وحكمةً لا يقدر جميع معانديكم أن  يقاوموها أو يناقضوها " (لو15:  21).*
* ثم أكد  عليهم بعد قيامته أن يبدءوا البشارة بالإنجيل بعد أن يحل الروح القدس عليهم وليس  قبل ذلك " وها أنا أرسل إليكم موعد أبي. فأقيموا في مدينة أورشليم إلى أن  تلبسوا قوة من الأعالي " (لو49:  24)، وقبل صعوده مباشرة قال لهم " لكنكم ستنالون قوة متى حل الروح القدس عليكم وتكونون لي  شهودا في أورشليم وفي كل اليهودية والسامرة والى أقصى الأرض " (أع8:  1).*


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: أبوكريفا العهد الجديد كيف كتبت؟ ولماذا رفضتها الكنيسة؟*

* وبعد حلول  الروح القدس عليهم حمل تلاميذ المسيح ورسله الإنجيل، البشارة السارة والخبر المفرح  للعالم كله وكان الروح القدس يعمل فيهم وبهم ويوجههم ويقودهم ويرشدهم ويتكلم على  لسانهم وبفمهم. وهكذا كرزوا وبشروا بالإنجيل للمسكونة كلها يقودهم الروح القدس، وكانوا  خير شهود له " فيسوع هذا  أقامه الله ونحن جميعا شهود لذلك " (أع32: 2)‎، " ورئيس الحياة قتلتموه الذي أقامه الله من الأموات ونحن  شهود لذلك " (أع15: 3)، " ‎ونحن شهود  له بهذه الأمور والروح القدس أيضا الذي أعطاه  الله للذين يطيعونه " (أع32: 5)، " ونحن شهود بكل ما فعل في كورة اليهودية  وفي أورشليم. الذي أيضا قتلوه معلقين إياه على خشبة " (أع39:  10).*
* وكان جوهر  رسالتهم وشهادتهم، كما يقول القديس يوحنا، هو " الذي كان من البدء الذي سمعناه  الذي رأيناه بعيوننا الذي شاهدناه ولمسته أيدينا من جهة كلمة الحياة. فان الحياة  أظهرت وقد رأينا ونشهد ونخبركم بالحياة الأبدية التي كانت عند الآب وأظهرت لنا.  الذي رأيناه وسمعناه نخبركم به لكي يكون لكم أيضا شركة معنا. وأما شركتنا نحن فهي  مع الآب ومع ابنه يسوع المسيح 000 ونكتب إليكم هذا لكي يكون فرحكم  كاملا" (1يو1: 1-4)، وكما يشهد القديس بطرس قائلاً " لأننا لم نتبع خرافات مصنعة إذ عرّفناكم بقوة ربنا يسوع المسيح  ومجيئه بل قد كنا معاينين عظمته. لأنه اخذ من الله الآب كرامة ومجدا إذ  اقبل عليه صوت كهذا من المجد الأسنى هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي أنا سررت به.  ونحن سمعنا هذا الصوت مقبلا من السماء إذ كنا معه في الجبل المقدس "  (2بط16: 1-18).*
* كان تلاميذ  المسيح ورسله، كشهود عيان، هم المستودع الأمين لما عمله وعلم به الرب يسوع المسيح  لذا فقد تساوت وصاياهم وتعاليمهم مع تعاليم أنبياء العهد القديم ومع وصايا الرب  نفسه لأن وصيتهم هي وصيته وتعاليمهم هي تعاليمه ؛ يقول القديس بطرس بالروح "  لتذكروا الأقوال التي قالها سابقا الأنبياء والقديسون ووصيتنا نحن الرسل وصية  الرب والمخلص " (2بط2: 3)، ويقول القديس يهوذا الرسول " أخو يعقوب " (أع1:  17)، " وأما أنتم أيها الأحباء فاذكروا الأقوال التي قالها سابقاً رسل ربنا  يسوع المسيح " (يه17).*
* وهذا ما  تعلمه وعلمه أيضا الإباء الرسوليون تلاميذ الرسل الذين تتلمذوا على أيديهم واستلموا  منهم الأخبار السارة: *
*…  يقول القديس أغناطيوس الأنطاكي تلميذ بطرس الرسول " أثبتوا  إذاً على تعاليم الرب والرسل "(3). " ثابروا على  الاتحاد بإلهنا يسوع المسيح وبالأسقف وبوصايا الرسل " (4).*
*… ويقول أكليمندس الروماني تلميذ بولس الرسول والذي يقول عنه القديس  إيريناؤس أنه " رأى الرسل القديسين وتشاور معهم "(5) ؛ " من أجلنا  استلم الرسل الإنجيل من الرب يسوع المسيح ويسوع المسيح أرسل من الله (الآب) "(6).*
*… ويقول بوليكاربوس الذي رافق الرسل خاصة القديس يوحنا الحبيب "  فلنخدمه (المسيح) بخوف وتقوى كما يأمرنا هو والرسل الذين بشرونا بالإنجيل  والأنبياء الذين أعلنوا لنا عن مجيء الرب "(7).*
*… ويقول القديس إيريناؤس أسقف ليون (120-202م) " إذ أن الرسل  وضعوا في أيدي الكنيسة كل الأمور التي تخص الحق بغزارة وفيرة، مثل رجل غنى (أكتنز  ماله) في بنك، لذلك فكل إنسان أيا كان يستطيع أن يسحب منها ماء الحياة "(8).*
* سلم الرسل  الكنيسة ما تسلموه هم من الرب " أنني سلمت إليكم ما تسلمته من الرب "  (1كو23: 11)، وعلموا المؤمنين أن يحفظوا جميع وصايا وأعمال الرب بكل دقة وحرص أن  يتمسكوا بكل حرف وكلمة وجملة وفقرة " تمسك بصورة الكلام الصحيح الذي سمعته منى  00 أحفظ الوديعة الصالحة بالروح القدس الساكن فينا " (2تي13: 1و14). وكان الروح  القدس يحفظ الكلمة سواء بالنسبة للرسل أو لمن سلموهم الأخبار السارة والذين كانوا  بدورهم يسلمونها لآخرين أكفاء " وما سمعته منى بشهود كثيرين أودعه أناساً أمناء  يكونون أكفاء أن يعلموا آخرين أيضا " (2تي2: 2). وكان الرسول بولس يمتدح أهل  كورنثوس لحفظهم وحفاظهم على ما تسلموه " فأمدحكم أيها الأخوة على أنكم تذكرونني  في كل شئ وتحفظون التعاليم كما سلمتها إليكم " (1كو2: 11)، ويشكر الله من أجل  أهل روما لإطاعتهم التسليم الرسولي من القلب " فشكراً لله أنكم كنتم عبيداً للخطية  ولكنكم أطعتم من القلب صورة التعليم التي تسلمتموها " (رو17: 6)،  ويقول لأهل تسالونيكي " فأثبتوا إذاً أيها الأخوة وتمسكوا بالتعاليم التي  تعلمتموها سواء كان بالكلام أم برسالتنا " (2تس15: 2)، ويقول القديس  لوقا الإنجيلي بالروح أن ما سلمه الرسل للكنيسة كان مؤكداً عندهم " الأمور  المتيقنة عندنا كما سلمها إلينا الذين كانوا من البدء معاينين (شهود  عيان) وخداماً للكلمة " (لو1: 1و2). فقد كان المسيحيون الأولون  يحفظون كل حرف وكل كلمة سلمت إليهم عن ظهر قلب، وكانوا كيهود سابقين مدربين على  الحفظ، حفظ كلمة الله والتمسك بكل حرف فيها حتى الموت(9)، وكان الروح القدس  الساكن فيهم يحفظ الكلمة فيهم ويذكرهم بها في كل وقت، كما أنهم لم يكونوا في الأيام  الأولى للكرازة في حاجة لإنجيل مكتوب لأن وجود الرسل شهود المسيح على رأس الكنيسة،  على قيد الحياة - فهم الوثيقة الحية والصوت الحي للشهادة عن المسيح عن كل ما عمله  وعلمه - وحتى بعد انتشار رسائل الرسل وتدوين الإنجيل ظل المؤمنون يلجئون للرسل  لمعرفة المزيد عن المسيح. يقول بابياس أسقف هيرابوليس (70-155م) والذي أستمع للقديس  يوحنا وكان زميلاً لبوليكاريوس، كما يقول إيريناؤس(10): " وكلما أتى  أحد ممن كان يتبع المشايخ سألته عن أقوالهم، عما قاله أندراوس أو بطرس، عما قاله  فيلبس أو توما أو يعقوب أو يوحنا أو متى أو أي أحد آخر من تلاميذ الرب 000 لأنني لا  أعتقد أن ما تحصل عليه من الكتب يفيدني بقدر ما يصل إلى من الصوت الحي، الصوت الحي  الدائم "(11).*
* كان الرسل  يعينون قادة الكنائس ويسلمونهم التقليد، التعليم، الأخبار السارة، الإنجيل ليسلموه  بدورهم لآخرين: " وانتخبا لهم قسوساً في كل كنيسة ثم صليا بأصوام واستودعاهم  للرب الذي كانوا قد آمنوا به " (أع23: 14)، " وإذ كانوا (بولس وسيلا  وتيموثاوس) يجتازون في المدن كانوا يسلمونهم القضايا التي حكم بها الرسل  والمشايخ الذين في أورشليم ليحفظوها " (أع4: 16). " فقد أرسلنا يهوذا  (برسابا) وسيلا وهما يخبرانكم بنفس الأمور شفاهاً " (أع27: 15).*
* هؤلاء  المسيحيون الأولون حفظوا ما سمعوه بآذانهم وما شاهدوه بأعينهم وما سلمه لهم الرسل،  فقد صاروا لهم تلاميذاً، وحافظوا عليه حتى الموت وكان الروح القدس يعمل فيهم وأيضا  بهم. وكانوا كيهود سابقين مدربين على حفظ كلمة الله وحفظ تقليد آبائهم حيث أنهم  اعتادوا على ذلك جيداً.*
* ثم دعت  الحاجة لتدوين الإنجيل وكتب الرسل معظم أسفار العهد الجديد قبل سنة 70 ميلادية  عندما كان معظمهم أحياء حيث دون الإنجيل للقديس مرقس فيما بين سنة 45 وسنة 50م،  ودون الإنجيل للقديس متى قبل 62م، ودون الإنجيل للقديس لوقا فيما بين سنة 60 و62م  وسفر أعمال الرسل قبل سنة 67م وكتب القديس بولس رسائله الأربع عشره فيما بين سنة 50  وسنة 67م والقديس يعقوب الرسول فيما بين سنة 49 و 62م حيث يرى البعض أنها كتبت قبل  مجمع أورشليم سنة 50م ويرى البعض الآخر أنها كتبت في أواخر حياته فيما بين سنة 60  وسنة 62م وكتب القديس بطرس رسالتيه قبل استشهاده سنة67م، وكتب القديس يهوذا أخو  القديس يعقوب رسالته بعد رسالة بطرس الثانية وقبل سنة 70م، ودون القديس يوحنا  الإنجيل الرابع وسفر الرؤيا وكتب رسائله الثلاث فيما بين سنة 80 وسنة 96م حيث ترك  العالم حوالي 100م. *
* وقد قبلت  الكنيسة هذه الأسفار فور تدوينها واستخدمها الرسل في كرازتهم كالإنجيل المكتوب،  وكانت تقرأ في الكنائس واجتماعات العبادة، في الكنائس التي كتبت فيها ولها أولاً،  مع أسفار العهد القديم بالتساوي، " مبنيين على أساس الرسل والأنبياء ويسوع  المسيح نفسه حجر الزاوية " (أف20: 2)، " لتذكروا الأقوال التي قالها سابقا  الأنبياء القديسون ووصيتنا نحن الرسل وصية الرب والمخلص " (2بط‌2: 3)، خاصة في  أيام الأحد، يقول يوستينوس الشهيد (حوالي 150م): " وفى يوم الأحد يجتمع كل  الذين يعيشون في المدن أو في الريف معاً في مكان واحد وتقرأ مذكرات الرسل  (الأناجيل) أو كتابات الأنبياء بحسب ما يسمح الوقت"(12).*
* ويقول  القديس بولس بالروح لأهل تسالونيكي " أناشدكم بالرب أن تقرا هذه الرسالة على  جميع الإخوة القديسين " (1تس27: 5).*
* ويؤكد سفر  الرؤيا على ترتيب الكنيسة وطقسها في قراءة الأسفار المقدسة في الاجتماعات  والقداسات، وعلى حقيقة كون السفر هو كلمة الله، فيقول " طوبى للذي يقرا وللذين  يسمعون أقوال النبوة ويحفظون ما هو مكتوب فيها لان الوقت قريب " (رؤ3: 1)  وتتكرر في السفر عبارة " من له أذن فليسمع ما يقوله الروح للكنائس " سبع  مرات (رؤ2: 7و11و17و29؛ 6:،13و22). كما يؤكد على حقيقة قراءة السفر عموماً ككتاب  مقدس لا يجوز تحريفه أو زيادة حرف عليه أو نقص حرف منه عندما يختم السفر بقوله "  لأني اشهد لكل من يسمع أقوال نبوة هذا الكتاب أن كان أحد يزيد على هذا يزيد الله  عليه الضربات المكتوبة في هذا الكتاب " (رؤ18: 22). *
* وكانت تنسخ  نسخاً من هذه الأسفار وترسل للكنائس القريبة والمجاورة، وكانت كل كنيسة تحتفظ  بالسفر الذي كتب لها أصلاً، سواء كان هذا السفر إنجيلاً من الأناجيل الأربعة أو  رسالة من رسائل الرسل أو سفر الأعمال أو سفر الرؤيا، وتحتفظ بنسخ من الأسفار التي  كتبت أو أرسلت للكنائس الأخرى. يقول القديس بولس في رسالته إلى كولوسي " ومتى  قرئت عندكم هذه الرسالة فاجعلوها تقرا أيضا في كنيسة اللاودكيين والتي من لاودكية  تقرأونها انتم أيضا " (كو16: 4).*
* وهكذا بدأت  تتجمع أسفار العهد الجديد معاً بالتدريج حسب المناطق والكنائس التي أرسلت إليها  أولاً حيث بدأت تتجمع رسائل القديس بولس معاً ثم الأناجيل. ويجب أن نضع في الاعتبار  أن الأناجيل الثلاثة الأولى، ثم إنجيل يوحنا بعد ذلك، كانت الأسرع في الانتشار  يليها رسائل بقية الرسل التي كتب بعضها قبل الأناجيل وسفر الرؤيا. كما كنت الرسائل  تنتشر في المناطق المجاورة للأماكن التي أرسلت إليها أولاً، أما الأناجيل فقد كان  انتشارها مرتبطاً بكرازة الكثير من الرسل التي حملوها معهم إلى أماكن متفرقة من  العالم. ومن هنا تأخر الاعتراف ببعض هذه الرسائل وسفر الرؤيا في البلاد التي لم  ترسل إليها أولاً، وذلك على الرغم من القبول الفوري لها في الأماكن التي أرسلت  إليها أصلاً. *
*4 - الآباء  الرسوليون وأسفار العهد الجديد: *
* الآباء  الرسوليون هم تلاميذ الرسل وخلفاؤهم الذين تتلمذوا على أيديهم وخدموا معهم وكانوا  معاونين لهم وصاروا خلفاء لهم واستلموا مسئولية الكرازة والخدمة من بعدهم، وحملوا  الإنجيل، سواء الشفوي أو المكتوب، وكان مصدر عقيدتهم ومصدر تعليمهم، ومن ثم فقد  استشهدوا بآياته ونصوصه في كرازتهم وعظاتهم وتعليمهم، وكتاباتهم التي بقى لنا منها  عدد كاف ليكشف لنا عما تسلموه من الرسل وما تعلموه وعلموه من عقائد. وكان على رأس  هؤلاء الشخصيات التالية التي تركت لنا أعمالاً مكتوبة ظلت ومازالت تشهد للأجيال  لصحة كل نقطة وكل حرف وكل كلمة وكل آية وكل فقرة وكل إصحاح وكل سفر في العهد الجديد  والكتاب المقدس كله. *
*(1) القديس  أكليمندس الروماني (30  -110م)، كما يقول عنه يوسابيوس القيصري في تاريخه، أسقفا لروما ومساعداً للقديس  بولس(13)، وقال عنه القديس  جيروم سكرتير بابا روما (343 – 420م) ؛ " هذا هو الذي كتب عنه الرسول بولس في  الرسالة إلى فيلبي "(14)، وقال عنه القديس  بولس الرسول انه جاهد معه في نشر الإنجيل (في3: 4)، والذي تعرف على الكثيرين من  الرسل وتعلم منهم، يقول عنه القديس إيريناؤس أسقف ليون (120 -202م) " أسس الرسل  الطوباويون الكنيسة (كنيسة روما) وبنوها وسلموا الأسقفية للينوس 000 ثم خلفه  اناكليتوس، وبعده الثالث من الرسل صارت الأسقفية لأكليمندس. هذا الرجل رأى  الرسل الطوباويين وتحدث معهم وكانت كرازتهم لا تزال تدوي في أذنيه وتقاليدهم ماثلة  أمام عينيه. ولم يكن هو وحده في هذا لأنه كان يوجد الكثيرون الباقون من  الذين تسلموا التعليم من الرسل "(15). كما قال عنه  العلامة أوريجانوس (185 -230 -254) " أكليمندس الذي رأى الرسل حقاً "(16). *
*(2) والقديس  أغناطيوس (30 -  107م) الذي كان أسقفاً لإنطاكية بسوريا وتلميذاً للقديس بطرس الرسول وقال عنه  المؤرخ الكنسي يوسابيوس القيصري (340م) " أغناطيوس الذي اختير أسقفاً لإنطاكية  خلفاً لبطرس والذي لا تزال شهرته ذائعة بين الكثيرين "(17). وقد كتب هذا  الرجل سبع رسائل أكد فيها على المساواة بين ما كتبه الرسل وبين أسفار العهد القديم  فجميعها كلمة الله الموحى بها وأسفار مقدسة وأستشهد فيها بما جاء في الإنجيل للقديس  متى والإنجيل للقديس يوحنا وسفر أعمال الرسل وما جاء في الرسائل إلى رومية وكورنثوس  الأولى وأفسس وكولولسي وتسالونيكي الأولى وكانت آيات الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا مؤثرة  جداً على عقله وفكره وقلبه ويبدو أنه كان السفر المفضل لديه.*
*(3) والقديس  بوليكاربوس (65 -  155م) أسقف سميرنا بآسيا الصغرى (حاليا أزمير بتركيا) والذي قال عنه كل من القديس  إيريناؤس والمؤرخ الكنسي يوسابيوس القيصري أنه كان تلميذاً للقديس يوحنا وبعض الرسل  الذين أقاموه أسقفاً على سميرنا بآسيا الصغرى والذي استلم منهم التقليد الرسولي،  يقول عنه القديس إيريناؤس " ولكن بوليكاربوس لم يكن متعلماً من الرسل فحسب بل  وتحدث مع الكثيرين من الذين رأوا المسيح وتعين من الرسل في أسيا أسقفاً لكنيسة  سميرنا، الذي رأيته في شبابي 000 كان رجلاً أكثر عظمة وأكثر رسوخاً في  الشهادة للحق "(18). *
* "  إنه لا يزال ثابتاً في مخيلتي ما كان يتصف به القديس بوليكاربوس من احتشام  ورصانة مع احترام هيئته ووقار طلعته وقداسة سيرته، وتلك الإرشادات الإلهية التي كان  يعلم بها رعيته وبأبلغ من ذلك كأني أسمع ألفاظه التي كان ينطق بها عن الأحاديث التي  تمت بينه وبين القديس يوحنا الإنجيلي وغيره من القديسين الذين شاهدوا يسوع المسيح  على الأرض وترددوا معه وعن الحقائق التي تعلمها وتسلمها منهم "(19). *


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: أبوكريفا العهد الجديد كيف كتبت؟ ولماذا رفضتها الكنيسة؟*

*وكان التاريخ الحاسم لقانون العهد الجديد هو الفترة من 140 إلى 200م، وخاصة بعدما  ظهر مركيون ووضع لنفسه قانونا للعهد الجديد، خاص به وحدة وبشيعته، هذا القانون  يتكون من إنجيل الرب الذي أخذه عن الإنجيل للقديس لوقا فقط وعشر رسائل من رسائل  القديس بولس، وأسمى قانونه هذا ب " الإنجيل والرسول " ورفض بقية العهد  الجديد وكل العهد القديم!! وكذلك لما  ظهر قادة الهرطقة الغنوسية الدوسيتية، الآخرين، وبدأوا يكتبون الكتب الخاصة  بأفكارهم وعقائدهم وينسبونها لتلاميذ المسيح بصورة مكشوفة لا تتفق وفكر الكنيسة، بل  وراح كل كاتب من كُتاب هذه الكتب ينسب لنفسه أو لأحد التلاميذ، بل ويزعم أن هذا  التلميذ المزعوم قد خصه المسيح وحده بأسرار لم يخص بها غيره من التلاميذ وطلب منه  أن يدونها بعد ذلك في كتاب!! *
* ومن هنا  اضطرت الكنيسة أن تضع قانونها  الموثوق به وهو ما تسلمته من الرسل، الإنجيل بأوجهه الأربعة وسفر أعمال الرسل  للقديس لوقا والرسائل الجامعة وسفر الرؤيا، الأسفار السبعة والعشرون. وأن تعلن أنه  لا يوجد أي إنجيل صحيح، تم تسليمه لآباء الكنيسة من رسل المسيح مباشرة، سوى الإنجيل  بأوجهه الأربعة التي جمعها ودونها بالروح القدس الإنجيليون الأربعة متى ومرقس ولوقا  ويوحنا، كما قال القديس إيريناؤس وأكد على  وجود الإنجيل بأوجهه الأربعة وانتشاره في كل مكان حتى الهراطقة: " الأرض التي  تقف عليها هذه الأناجيل أرض صلبة حتى أن الهراطقة أنفسهم يشهدون لها ويبدأون من هذه  الوثائق وكل منهم يسعى لتأييد عقيدته الخاصة منها"(20).*
* وبرغم أن  آباء نهاية القرن الأول وبداية الثاني اقتبسوا، معاً، من كل أسفار العهد الجديد،  إلا أن كل واحد منهم أقتبس مجموعة منها بحسب الموضوع الذي كتب فيه، ولم يكن قصدهم  أظهار قانون للعهد الجديد، لأنه لم تكن الحاجة قد دعت لذلك، أنما عبروا من خلال ما  اقتبسوه عن إيمانهم به ككلمة الله الموحى بها والمكتوبة بالروح القدس. إلا أن آباء  منتصف القرن الثاني وبداية القرن الثالث كانت كتابتهم أكبر في الكم والكيف، وكانت  أكثرها دفاعية، مثل دفاع يوستينوس الموجه للإمبراطور الروماني وحواره مع تريفو  اليهودي، وكتابات كل من إيريناؤس وترتليانوس وهيبوليتوس ضد الهراطقة، فقد أوضحت  صورة قانون العهد الجديد كما كانت معروفة في الكنيسة وكما تسلموها من الرسل، لذا  شهدوا لكل أسفار العهد الجديد ودافعوا عنها ككلمة الله الوحيدة الموحى بها بالروح  القدس والمسلم مرة للقديسين من المسيح ثم رسله وتلاميذه.*
*5- أهم  وثائق قانونية العهد الجديد: *
* وفيما يلي  أهم وثائق قانونية العهد الجديد في الكنيسة الأولى: *
*(1)  يوستينوس الشهيد (100 - 165م): *

* من نابلس  بفلسطين وقد كرس حياته للدفاع عن المسيحية وكان من أول المدافعين عنها وقد بقى لنا  مما كتبه دفاعان عن المسيحية كان قد وجههما إلى الإمبراطور الروماني أنطونيوس بيوس  (138 - 161م) والسانتوس الروماني(21)، وحوار مع شخص  يدعى تريفو اليهودي. وقد شهد فيهما للأناجيل الأربعة وأشار إليها أكثر من سبع عشرة  مره بعبارات مثل: " لأن الرسل سلموا لنا في المذكرات التي دونوها والتي تسمى  أناجيل "(22). ثم يقول معبرا  عن فكر معاصريه في وحي العهد الجديد " وكما علمنا الذين سجلوا كل ما يختص  بمخلصنا يسوع المسيح الذين صدقناهم (آمنا بهم) "(15). و" لأنه كما آمن  إبراهيم بصوت الله وحسب له ذلك براً ونحن بنفس الطريقة آمنا بصوت الله الذي تحدث  لنا بواسطة رسل المسيح وأعلن لنا بواسطة الأنبياء حتى الموت أن  إيماننا تبرأ بكل ما في العالم "(16). كما تحدث عن  انتشار الأسفار المقدسة، العهد الجديد والعهد القديم، في كل مكان في العالم كان  يوجد به مسيحيون، وعن قراءتها في اجتماعات العبادة في الكنائس في كل مكان " وفي  اليوم الذي يدعى الأحد يجتمع معاً كل الذين يعيشون في المدن أو في الريف في مكان  واحد وتقرأ مذكرات الرسل (الأناجيل) أو كتابات الأنبياء بحسب ما يسمح الوقت،  وعندما يتوقف القارئ يعلم الرئيس وينصح بالعمل بهذه الأمور السارة *
*"(17). كما اقتبس  واستشهد بكثير من آياتها؛*
*… فقد استشهد بما جاء في الإنجيل للقديس متى عن ظهور النجم للمجوس  وقت ميلاد السيد المسيح، في قوله " عندما ظهر نجم في السماء وقت ميلاده كما  هو مسجل في مذكرات رسله (أي الأناجيل) أدرك المجوس، من العربية، العلامة  بهذه فأتوا وسجدوا له " (Dial.106.4 مع متى 1: 2).*
*… واستشهد بما جاء في الإنجيل للقديس لوقا عن سقوط عرق كقطرات دم  من*
*السيد وهو  في البستان " مكتوب في المذكرات التي دونها الرسل وأتباعهم (أي  الأناجيل)، كما قلت، أن عرقه سقط مثل قطرات دم عندما كان يصلى ويقول " أن أمكن  فلتعبر عنى هذه الكأس " (Dial,103.8 مع لوقا 42: 22،44). *
*… واستشهد بالكثير مما جاء في الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا مثل قوله "  قال المسيح أيضاً: أن لم تولدوا ثانية فلن تدخلوا ملكوت السموات "  (Apol.61.4؛ مع يو5: 3). مشيراً إلى حوار الرب مع نيقوديموس  (يو3: 3-5). *
*… وقال عن سفر الرؤيا " وعلاوة على ذلك لدينا أيضاً رجل يدعى  يوحنا وهو أحد رسل المسيح تنبأ في رؤيا صارت له " (Dial.81.4  مع رؤ1).*
*(2) تاتيان  السوري (110 - 172م): *

* هذا الرجل  كان تلميذا ليوستينوس الشهيد، ثم أنحرف عن الإيمان السليم، وقد جمع فيما بين (166 -  170م) الأناجيل الأربعة في كتاب واحد أسماه " دياتسرون "، أي الرباعي، وقد أنتشر  هذا الكتاب بغزارة في سوريا حتى جمع منه ثيودوريت، أسقفCyrus بسوريا، سنة 420م أكثر من 200 نسخه في كنائسه وأستبدلها بالأناجيل  الأربعة. ويبدأ هذا الكتاب بمقدمة الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا " في البدء كان  الكلمة 00 " وينتهي أيضا بخاتمة الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا " وأشياء أخر كثيرة  صنعها يسوع 00 " وهو يشهد للإنجيل بأوجهه الأربعة باعتباره الإنجيل  الواحد.*
*(3) الوثيقة  الموراتورية (170م): *

* وجدت هذه  الوثيقة الموراتورية أو المخطوطة الموراتورية في المكتبة الامبروسية Ambrosian - بميلان سنة 1740م ونشرها العالم الإيطالي موراتوري Muratori فدعيت باسمه. وكانت مكتوبة باللاتينية. وترجع نصوص هذه المخطوطة،  التي كتبت أصلاً باليونانية، كما تؤكد هي نفسها، في النصف الثاني من القرن الثاني  الميلادي حيث تقول الوثيقة " كتب هرماس (كتابه) الراعي حديثاً جداً في زماننا في  مدينة روما عندما كان يجلس شقيقه الأسقف بيوس Pius على كرسي الكنيسة في روما "(26). وكانت سطورها  الأولى مفقودة وتبدأ بعبارة عن الإنجيل الثاني الذي للقديس مرقس وتقول " الذي  فيه كان حاضراً وقد دونه "، ثم تتحدث عن الإنجيل الثالث الذي للقديس لوقا مما  يؤكد أنها تحدثت في السطور المفقودة عن الإنجيل للقديس متى ثم الإنجيل للقديس مرقس  والذي تبقى منه هذا السطر المذكور أعلاه.*
* " كتاب  الإنجيل الثالث، الذي بحسب لوقا، هذا الطبيب لوقا بعد صعود المسيح (قيامته)؟ أخذه  بولس معه كخبير في الطريق (التعليم)، دونه باسمه حسب فكره، مع أنه لم ير الرب في  الجسد، ولأنه كان قادراً على التحقق منه، فقد بدأ يروى القصة من ميلاد يوحنا.  *
* رابع  الأناجيل هو الذي ليوحنا (أحد) الرسل. الذي عندما حثه تلاميذه وأساقفته قال: صوموا  معي من اليوم ولمدة ثلاثة أيام وما يعلن لكل واحد فلنقله بعضنا لبعض. وفي نفس الوقت  كُشف لأندراوس، أحد الرسل، أن ما ينجح (يفحص) الكل فيه يجب أن يدون يوحنا كل شيء  باسمه. ولذا فعلى الرغم من وجود أفكار متنوعة تعلم في الإنجيل ككل (أي الأناجيل  الأربعة) إلا أن هذه الأمور لا تسبب اختلافاً لإيمان المؤمنين، لأن كل ما فيها  أُعلن بالروح الواحد. *
* فكل شيء  معلن في الكل: ما يختص بالميلاد وما يختص بالآلام وما يختص بالقيامة وما يختص  بالأحاديث مع التلاميذ، ما يختص بمجيئه الأول محتقر في تواضع، والثاني ممجد في قوة  ملوكية. فما العجيب إذا في أن يورد يوحنا نقاطاً خاصة في رسائله أيضاً، فهو دائماً  صادق مع نفسه، إذ يقول هو نفسه " الذي رأيناه بعيوننا وسمعناه بآذاننا ولمسته  أيدينا نكتبه لكم ". فهو يعترف هكذا أنه ليس شاهد عيان فقط بل كاتب أيضاً لكل عجائب  الرب بالترتيب.*
* ولكن  أعمال الرسل مكتوبة في كتاب واحد. فقد لخص لوقا للعزيز ثاوفيلس الأمور العديدة التي  حدثت في حضوره 00 ". *
* وتتحدث  الوثيقة أو المخطوطة بعد ذلك عن كل رسائل القديس بولس عدا الرسالة إلى العبرانيين،  وتتكلم عن رؤيا يوحنا ورسالة يهوذا ورسالتين للقديس يوحنا. ثم تتحدث عن بعض الكتب  الأبوكريفية، أي المزيفة، كالآتي: " ويوجد أيضاً رسالة إلى الاوديكيين وأخرى إلى  السكندريين، زيفتا باسم بولس لهرطقة مركيون، وكتب أخرى عديدة لا يمكن أن تكون  قد سُلمت في الكنيسة الجامعة. لأنه لن يخلط العسل مع الخل. وفي أخر الوثيقة  تقول: " ونحن لا نقبل أي شيء من أرسينوس أو فالنتينوس وميليتادس الذي ألف مزمور جدي  لمركيون مع باسيليدس في آسيا الصغرى "(27). *
*وتؤكد لنا  هذه الوثيقة ثلاث حقائق جوهرية هي: *
*(1) إيمان  الكنيسة في القرن الثاني للميلاد بوحي أسفار العهد الجديد، السبعة والعشرين،  وكتابتها وتدوينها بالروح القدس.*
*(2) وأنها،  وحدها، أسفار مقدسة وذات سلطان إلهي. *
*(3) كما  تميز تماماً بين هذه الأسفار المقدسة وبين الكتب المزيفة التي قالت عنها أنه "  لا يمكن أن تقبل (الكتب الأبوكريفية، المزيفة) في الكنيسة  الجامعة. لأنه لن يخلط الخل مع العسل ".*
* وعلى الرغم  من أن هذه الوثيقة لا تذكر الرسالة إلى العبرانيين وكذلك الرسالة الثالثة للقديس  يوحنا ورسالة يعقوب ورسالتي بطرس فهذا لا يدل على عدم الإيمان بوحيها وقداستها أو  إنكارها لأن هذه المخطوطة لم تذكر هذه الرسائل لا بين الأسفار المقدسة الموحى بها  ولا بين الأسفار المزيفة فقد ذكرت هذه الرسائل في كثير من كتابات الكثير من آباء  القرن الثاني الميلادي الذين استشهدوا بآياتها واقتبسوا نصوصها وشهدوا لها. يقول  العلامة الإنجليزي وستكوت أن عدم ذكر هذه الرسائل قد يرجع لوجود فجوة أو شق في  المخطوطة نفسها. وعلى أية حال فهذه الرسائل مستشهد بها جيداً وبدرجة كافية في مصادر  أخرى(28).*
*(4)  إيريناؤس أسقف ليون (120 - 202م): *

* كان  إيريناؤس أسقف ليون بفرنسا حاليا أحد الذين تتلمذوا على أيدي تلاميذ الرسل، خاصة  القديس بوليكاربوس، كما أكد هو نفسه، كما بينا أعلاه، وخلفائهم، ويضيف القديس جيروم  " من المؤكد أنه كان تلميذا لبوليكاربوس "(29). وكان حلقة وصل  بين الآباء الرسوليين تلاميذ الرسل ومن جاءوا بعده. وقد كتب مجموعة من الكتب بعنوان  " ضد الهراطقة " دافع فيها عن المسيحية وأسفارها المقدسة وأقتبس منها حوالي 1064  اقتباسا منها 626 من الأناجيل الأربعة وحدها و325 من رسائل القديس بولس الرسول  الأربع عشرة و112 من بقية أسفار العهد الجديد، منها 29 من سفر الرؤيا. وأكد على  حقيقة انتشار الأناجيل الأربعة في كل مكان بقوله " لقد تعلمنا خطة خلاصنا من  أولئك الذين سلموا لنا الإنجيل الذي سبق أن نادوا به للبشرية عامة، ثم سلموه لنا  بعد ذلك، حسب إرادة الله، في أسفار مقدسة ليكون أساس وعامود إيماننا 000 فقد  كانوا يمتلكون إنجيل الله، كل بمفرده، فقد نشر متى إنجيلاً مكتوباً بين العبرانيين  بلهجتهم عندما كان بطرس وبولس يكرزان ويؤسسان الكنائس في روما. وبعد رحيلهما سلم  لنا مرقس تلميذ بطرس ومترجمه، كتابة ما بشر به بطرس. ودون لوقا، رفيق بولس في سفر  الإنجيل الذي بشر به (بولس)، وبعد ذلك نشر يوحنا نفسه، تلميذ الرب والذي اتكأ على  صدره إنجيلا أثناء أقامته في أفسس في آسيا الصغرى "(30).*
* وقال عن  وحدة الإنجيل " لا يمكن أن تكون الأناجيل أكثر أو أقل مما هي عليه الآن حيث يوجد  أربعة أركان في العالم الذي نعيش فيه أو أربعة رياح جامعة حيث انتشرت الكنيسة في  كل أنحاء العالم وأن "عامود الحق وقاعدة " الكنيسة هو الإنجيل روح الحياة، فمن  اللائق أن يكون لها أربعة أعمدة تنفس الخلود وتحي البشر من جديد، وذلك يوضح أن  الكلمة صانع الكل، الجالس على الشاروبيم والذي يحتوى كل شيء والذي ظهر للبشر  أعطانا الإنجيل في أربعة أوجه ولكن مرتبطة بروح واحد 000 ولأن الإنجيل بحسب  يوحنا يقدم ميلاده الأزلي القدير والمجيد من الآب، يقول " في البدء كان الكلمة وكان  الكلمة عند الله وكان الكلمة الله " و " كل شيء به كان وبغيره لم يكن شيء مما كان  000 ولكن الذي بحسب لوقا يركز على شخصيته (المسيح) الكهنوتية فقد بدأ بزكريا الكاهن  وهو يقدم البخور لله. لأن العجل المسمن (أنظر لوقا 23: 15)، الذي كان سيقدم  ذبيحة بسبب الابن الأصغر الذي وُجد، كان يعُد حالاً 000 ويركز متى على ميلاده  الإنساني قائلاً " كتاب ميلاد يسوع المسيح ابن داود ابن إبراهيم " و " وكان ميلاد  يسوع المسيح هكذا ". فهو إذا إنجيل الإنسانية، ولذا يظهر [ المسيح ] خلال كل  الإنجيل كإنسان وديع ومتواضع. ويبدأ مرقس من جهة أخرى بروح النبوة الآتي على الناس  من الأعالي قائلاً " بدء إنجيل يسوع المسيح، كما هو مكتوب في اشعياء النبي " مشيراً  إلى المدخل المجنح للإنجيل. لذلك صارت رسالته وجيزة ومختصره لمثل هذه الشخصية  النبوية "(31).*
*(5) القديس  أكليمندس الإسكندري (150 - 215م): *

* كان القديس  أكليمندس الإسكندري مديراً لمدرسة الإسكندرية اللاهوتية وتلميذاً للعلامة بنتينوس  ومُعلماً لكل من العلامة أوريجانوس وهيبوليتوس وكان كما يصفه المؤرخ الكنسي  يوسابيوس القيصري " متمرساً في الأسفار المقدسة "(32)، وينقل يوسابيوس  عن كتابه وصف المناظر أنه أستلم التقليد بكل دقة من الذين تسلموه من الرسل، فقد كان  هو نفسه خليفة تلاميذ الرسل أو كما يقول هو عن نفسه إنه " التالي لخلفاء الرسل "(33)، " ويعترف بأن  أصدقاءه قد طلبوا منه بإلحاح أن يكتب من أجل الأجيال المتعاقبة التقاليد التي سمعها  من الشيوخ الأقدمين "(34)، وذلك باعتباره  أحد خلفائهم. ومن ثم فقد سجل التقليد الشفوي الذي سمعه ورآه وتعلمه وعاشه وحوله إلى  تقليد مكتوب، كما شرحه ودافع عنه. وينقل عنه يوسابيوس، أيضا، قوله عن معلميه الذين  استلم منهم التقليد " وقد حافظ هؤلاء الأشخاص على التقليد الحقيقي للتعليم  المبارك، المسلم مباشرة من الرسل القديسين بطرس ويعقوب ويوحنا وبولس، إذ كان الابن  يتسلمه عن أبيه (وقليلون هم الذين شابهوا آباءهم) حتى وصل إلينا بإرادة الله لنحافظ  على هذه البذار الرسولية "(35).*
* ويقول عن  تدوين الأناجيل الأربعة كما ينقل عن يوسابيوس القيصري: " وفى نفس الكتاب (وصف  المناظر) أيضاً يقدم أكليمندس تقليد الآباء الأولين عن ترتيب الأناجيل على الوجه  التالي: فيقول أن الإنجيلين المتضمنين نسب المسيح كتبا أولاً. وكانت مناسبة كتابة  الإنجيل بحسب مرقس هكذا: لما كرز بطرس بالكلمة جهاراً في روما. وأعلن الإنجيل  بالروح، طلب كثيرون من الحاضرين إلى مرقس أن يدون أقٌواله لأنه لازمه وقتاً  طويلاً وكان يتذكرها، وبعد أن دون الإنجيل سلمه لمن طلبوه. ولما علم بطرس  بهذا لم يمنعه من الكتابة ولا شجعه عليها. وأخر الكل لما رأى يوحنا أن الحقائق  الخارجية قد دونت بوضوح في الكتب كتب إنجيلاً روحياً بعد إلحاح من أصدقائه وإرشاد  من الروح القدس "(36).*
* وقد أقتبس  من أسفار العهد الجديد 1433 مرة، منها 591 من الأناجيل الأربعة و731 اقتباسا من  رسائل القديس بولس الرسول و111 من بقية العهد الجديد.*
*(6) العلامة  ترتليان (145 -220م): *

* وقال العلامة ترتليان، من قرطاجنة بشمال أفريقيا والذي قال عنه القديس  جيروم أنه: *
*" يعتبر  رائداً للكتبة اللاتين "(37)، عن صحة ووحي  الأناجيل الأربعة " أن كُتاب العهد الإنجيلي هم الرسل الذين عينهم الرب نفسه  لنشر الإنجيل إلى جانب الرجال الرسوليين الذين ظهروا مع الرسل وبعد الرسل 000 يوحنا  ومتى اللذان غرسا الإيمان داخلنا، ومن الرسوليين لوقا ومرقس اللذان جدداه لنا بعد  ذلك "(38). *
* كما اقتبس  من كل أسفار العهد الجديد واستشهد بأكثر من 7000 (سبعة آلاف) اقتباسٍ.*
*(7)  هيبوليتوس (170-235م): *

* كان  هيبوليتوس كاهناً بروما وقد اقتبس واستشهد بأسفار العهد الجديد أكثر من 1300 مرة  وأشار إلى قراءتها في الاجتماعات العبادية العامة(39) كما أشار إلى  قداستها ووحيها وكونها كلمة الله(40).*
*(8) العلامة  أوريجانوس (185-245م): *

* تلميذ  وخليفة أكليمندس الإسكندري، وقد فسر جميع أسفار العهد القديم والعهد الجديد وقابل  الأسفار الإلهية لكل من العهدين(41)، وقال أن كل ما  تكلم به الأنبياء في أسفار العهد القديم قد تكلم به المسيح بواسطتهم قبل التجسد،  وأن ما تكلم به رسل المسيح هو كلام المسيح الذي تكلم به من خلالهم بعد صعوده إلى  السماء " وبكلمات المسيح لا نعنى تلك التي تكلم بها عندما صار إنساناً وحل بالجسد،  فقد كان المسيح قبل ذلك الوقت كلمة الله الذي تكلم في موسى والأنبياء 000  وبعد صعوده إلى السماء تكلم في تلاميذه كما تكلم بواسطة بولس الذي قال:  أنتم تطلبون برهان المسيح الذي يتكلم في "(42).*
* ويقول عن  وحي وقانونية الإنجيل بأوجهه الأربعة: " بين الأناجيل الأربعة، وهى الوحيدة  التي لا نزاع بشأنها في كنيسة الله تحت السماء، عرفت من التقليد أن أولها كتبه  متى، الذي كان عشاراً، ولكنه فيما بعد صار رسولاً ليسوع المسيح، وقد أُعد  للمتنصرين من اليهود ونُشر باللغة العبرية. والثاني كتبه مرقس وفقاً  لتعاليم بطرس، الذي في رسالته الجامعة يعترف به أبناً قائلاً: تسلم عليكم التي في  بابل المختارة معكم، وكذا مرقس أبني (1بط13: 5). والثالث كتبه  لوقا، وهو الإنجيل الذي أقره (أشرف عليه) بولس، وكتب من أجل  المتنصرين من الأمم. وأخر الكل الإنجيل الذي كتبه يوحنا "(43).*
*(9) المؤرخ  الكنسي يوسابيوس القيصري (264-340م): *

* أسقف  قيصرية وأحد أعضاء مجمع نيقية الذي انعقد سنة 325م. وترجع أهمية كتاباته لكونه أقدم  المؤرخين المسيحيين، وهو نفسه يعتبر حجة في تاريخ الكنيسة في عصورها الأولى وكان  واسع الإطلاع في كتب الآباء والتي كان لديه منها الكثير جداً واستقى معلوماته منها،  ولذا فقد جمع في كُتبه أهم ما كتبه آباء الكنيسة من نهاية القرن الأول إلى بداية  القرن الثالث. وقد نقل لنا الكثير من أقوال الآباء في الأناجيل وبقية أسفار العهد  الجديد. ويكتب لنا عن وحي وقانونية الأناجيل الأربعة كما يلي: *
* " أولئك  الرجال العظام، اللاهوتيون حقاً، أقصد رسل المسيح، تطهرت حياتهم وتزينوا بكل فضيلة  في نفوسهم، ولكنهم لم يكونوا فصحاء اللسان. وكانوا واثقين كل الثقة في  السلطان الإلهي الذي منحه لهم المخلص، ولكنهم لم يعرفوا – ولم يحاولوا أن يعرفوا – كيف يذيعون تعاليم معلمهم بلغة فنية فصحى، بل  استخدموا فقط إعلانات روح الله العامل معهم وسلطان المسيح الصانع العجائب  الذي كان يظهر فيهم، وبذلك أذاعوا معرفة ملكوت السموات في كل العالم، غير  مفكرين كثيراً في تدوين الكتب.*
* وهذا ما  فعلوه لأنهم وجدوا معونة في خدمتهم ممن هو أعظم من الإنسان. فبولس مثلاً الذي فاقهم  جميعاً في قوة التعبير وغزارة التفكير، لم يكتب إلا أقصر الرسائل رغم انه كانت لديه  أسرار غامضة لا تحصى يريد نقلها للكنيسة، لأنه قد وصل إلى مناظر السماء الثالثة،  ونقل إلى فردوس الله وحسب مستحقاً أن يسمع هناك كلمات لا ينطق بها 000 لأن  متى الذي كرز أولاً للعبرانيين كتب إنجيله بلغته الوطنية، إذ كان على وشك  الذهاب إلى شعوب أخرى وبذلك عوض من كان مضطراً لمغادرتهم عن الخسارة التي كانت  مزمعة أن تحل بهم بسبب مغادرته إياهم "(44).*
* " أضاء  جلال التقوى عقول سامعي بطرس لدرجة أنهم لم يكتفوا بأن يسمعوا مرة واحدة فقط ولم  يكونوا قانعين بالتعليم غير المكتوب للإنجيل الإلهي، بل توسلوا بكل أنواع التوسلات  إلى مرقس أحد تابعي بطرس، والذي لا يزال إنجيله بين أيدينا، لكي يترك لهم  أثراً مكتوباً عن التعاليم التي سبق أن وصلتهم شفوياً. ولم يتوقفوا حتى  تغلبوا على الرجل، وهكذا سنحت له الفرصة لكتابة الإنجيل الذي يحمل اسم  مرقس "(45).*
* " أما لوقا  فهو نفسه في بداية إنجيله يبين السبب الذي دعاه إلى كتابته 000 ودون في إنجيله  وصفاً دقيقاً لتلك الأحداث التي تلقى عنها المعلومات الكاملة، يساعد على هذا صداقته  الوثيقة لبولس وإقامته معه، ومعرفته لسائر الرسل "(46).*
* " وبعدما  نشر مرقس ولوقا إنجيليهما يقولون أن يوحنا الذي صرف كل وقته في نشر الإنجيل  شفوياً، بدأ أخيراً يكتب للسبب التالي: أن الأناجيل الثلاثة السابق ذكرها  إذ وصلت إلى أيدي الجميع، وإلى يديه أيضاً، يقولون أنه قبلها وشهد لصحتها، ولكن كان  ينقصها وصف أعمال المسيح في بداية خدمته "(47).*
*(10) القديس  أثناسيوس الرسولي (296-373م): *

* بابا  الإسكندرية العشرون والمسمى الرسولي لدفاعه البطولي عن جوهر الإيمان المسيحي  ومواجهته لكل خصوم عقيدة مساواة الابن للآب في الجوهر. وترجع أهمية قانونه للأسفار  المقدسة الموحى بها لأنه يمثل جميع كنائس العالم في ذلك الوقت، إذ كان معترفاً به  من جميع الكنائس التي كانت قد وصلت إلى مرحلة من اليقين الكامل والمطلق بقانونية كل  أسفار العهد الجديد كما هي بين أيدينا. وهى كالآتي: *
* "  الأناجيل الأربعة التي بحسب متى ومرقس ولوقا ويوحنا. بعد ذلك  أعمال الرسل والرسائل (المسماة بالجامعة)، وهى سبع، واحدة ليعقوب واثنتان لبطرس،  وثلاث ليوحنا، وواحدة ليهوذا. وإلى جانب هؤلاء يوجد أربع عشرة رسالة لبولس كتبت  بالترتيب التالي ؛ الأولى لروما واثنتان لكورنثوس وواحدة لغلاطية وأخرى لأفسس، ثم  واحدة لفيلبي، وواحدة لكولوسى، واثنتان لتسالونيكى والتي للعبرانيين، واثنتان أيضا  لتيموثاوس، وواحدة لتيطس وأخيراً التي لفليمون، وإلى جانب هؤلاء رؤيا يوحنا  "(48). *
*(11)  القانون المدعو الجلاسياني(49): *
* وجاء في  القانون المدعو بالجلاسياني والمنسوب للبابا جلاسيوس الخامس (496م) قائمة بأسفار  العهد الجديد القانونية السبعة والعشرين القانونية كما تسلمتها الكنيسة من الرسل.  وجاء به أيضا قائمة بالكتب الأبوكريفية المحرمة، وأمام كل منها عبارة " أبوكريفي ".  ويفصل القانون بشدة بين الكتب المحرمة والمرفوضة والأسفار القانونية. وأهم ما جاء  به بالنسبة لدراستنا هنا هو كالآتي: *
* كتاب دليل  (كتاب) الرحلات تحت اسم بطرس الرسول، والذي يسمى الكتب التسعة للقديس أكليمندس،  أعمال تحت اسم أندراوس الرسول، أعمال تحت اسم توما الرسول، أعمال تحت اسم بطرس  الرسول، أعمال تحت اسم فيليبس الرسول، إنجيل تحت اسم متياس، إنجيل تحت اسم برنابا  (غير الإنجيل المزيف الموجود حاليا)، إنجيل تحت اسم يعقوب الأصغر، إنجيل تحت اسم  بطرس الرسول، إنجيل تحت اسم توما، الذي يستخدمه المانيين، إنجيل تحت اسم برثولماوس،  إنجيل تحت اسم أندراوس، الإنجيل الذي زيفه لوسيان، الإنجيل الذي زيفه هوسيخوس. كتاب  عن طفولة المخلص، كتاب عن ميلاد المخلص أو عن مريم أو الأمه، كتاب يسمى الراعي، كل  الكتب التي عملها ألفها لوسيان تلميذ الشيطان 000 رؤيا منسوبة لبولس، رؤيا منسوبة  لتوما، رؤيا منسوبة لأستيفانوس، كتاب يسمى عودة القديسة مريم للموطن 000 هذه وما  على شاكلتها من الذي كتبه سيمون الساحر ونيقولاوس وكيرنثوس ومركيون وباسيليدس  وأبيون 000 مونتانوس 000 فالنتينوس، المانيين ". *
*(12) قائمة  نيسيفوروس(50): *
* وتوجد أيضا  قائمة باسم البطريرك نيسيفوروس Necephorus بطريرك القسطنطينية (806 - 818م) والذي ذهب إلى بغداد وهناك وجد  العديد من هذه الكتب الأبوكريفية فقرأها وأحصى عدد سطورها. وننقل أهم ما جاء بها عن  الكتب الأبوكريفية الخاصة بالعهد الجديد: " رؤيا بطرس 300 سطر، إنجيل العبريين 2200  سطر، أعمال بولس 3600 سطر، أعمال بطرس 2750 سطر، أعمال يوحنا 2500 سطر، أعمال توما  1300 سطر، إنجيل توما 1300 سطر ".*
* وقد رفضت  جميع هذه الكتب الأبوكريفية لأنها جاءت من خارج التسليم الرسولي والكنيسة. كما أنها  تمتلئ بالخرافات والأساطير والأفكار الوثنية والأخطاء الدينية والتاريخية 00الخ  ونرى أن أحسن طريقة لكشف حقيتها هو نشرها ليقرأها كل واحد بنفسه ليرى الفارق بين  العسل والخل كما جاء في الوثيقة الموراتورية.*


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: أبوكريفا العهد الجديد كيف كتبت؟ ولماذا رفضتها الكنيسة؟*

(1) يوسابيوس ك 5 ف1.

(2) يوسا ك 5 ف5:11.
- 25  -​
(3) رسالته إلى ماجنسيا 1:13.

(4) إلى تراليس 1:7.
- 29  -​
(5) الأباء الرسوليين للبطريرك إلياس الرابع معوض ص 16.

(6) رسالته الأولى 1:42.

(7) رسالته إلى فيلبى 3:6.

(8) رؤ17:22 N. T. Apoc.
-  30 -​
(9) وقد حفظ اليهود التلمود شفوياً لمئات السنين ولم يدون إلا حوالي  200 م.

(10) يوسابيوس ك3 ف 1:39.

(11) يوسابيوس ك 3 ف 4:39.
- 31  -​
(12) Abology:47.
- 32 -​
(13) " وفي السنة الثالثة عشرة من حكم نفس الإمبراطور (فاسبسيان  الذي حكم من أول يولية سنة 69م إلى 24 يونية سنة 79م) تولى  أكليمندس أسقف كنيسة روما خلفاً لأنتيلكتس الذي ظل فيها اثنتي عشرة سنة. ويخبرنا  الرسول بولس في رسالته إلى أهل فيلبي أن أكليمندس هذا كان عاملاً معه (في3:4) ".  يوسابيوس ك 3ف15.

(14) " أكليمندس هذا هو الذي كتب عنه الرسول بولس في الرسالة إلى  فيلبي قائلاً 000 وهو رابع أسقف لروما " (مشاهير الرجال ف 15).

(15) Adv. Haer.b.3:3.

(16) Origen De Principiis iii.6.
- 34 -​
(17) يوسابيوس ك3ف2:36.

(17) Ag.Hear. iii.2,4.

(19) الآباء الرسوليين للقمص تادرس يعقوب ص 126.
- 35  -​
(20) Ag. Haer. 3:11,8.
- 36 -​
(212) يوسابيوس ك4ف18 ؛ وجيروم " مشاهير الرجال ف 23.

(22) 1Apol 97-Dial.103.

(23) 1Apol. 33.

(24) Dial.19.
- 37 -​
(25) 1Apol.67.
- 38 -​
(26) James R. Adair , Jr. M.Frag.
- 39 -​
(27) N.T Aopc.Vol.1.4,45.
- 40 -​
(28) Insp. and Can. 205.

(29) مشاهير الرجال ف 35.

(30) Ag.Haer.3:1.
- 41 -​
(31) Ibid. 3:11,8.

(32) يوسابيوس ك 5 ف1.
-  42 -​
(33) يوسابيوس. ك6ف13.

(34) يوسابيوس ك6ف8:13.

(35) يوسابيوس ك 5  ف5:11.

(36) يوسابيوس 6 ف 5:14-7.
-  43 -​
(37) مشاهير الرجال ف 53.

(38) Ag.Marcion4:2.

(39) ANF Vol. 5:251.

(40) Ag. One Noe. 9-14.

(41) De Princ. 4:1.

(42) Ibid preface and ANF Vol. 4:239 مع 2كو 13:3
- 44 -​
(43) يوسابيوس 6 ف 25.
- 45  -​
(44) يوسابيوس 3 ف 24.

(45) يوسابيوس 2 ف 15.

(46) يوسابيوس 3 ف 24.

(47) يوسابيوس 3 ف 24.
- 46  -​
(48) رسالته الفصحية.

(49) N.T Apoc. Vol. 1. 46-48.
- 47 -​
 (50) N.T Apoc. Vol.1.49-51.
- 48 -​


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: أبوكريفا العهد الجديد كيف كتبت؟ ولماذا رفضتها الكنيسة؟*

*الفصل الثالث*​ *الكتب الأبوكريفية كيف كُتبت ولماذا رفضتها الكنيسة؟*​ 
*1 – كلمة  أبوكريفا؛ معناها وكيف استخدمت: *
* وعلى عكس  كلمة قانونية تقف كلمة (α̉πόκρυφοα- apocrypha  – أبوكريفا)(1)، والتي كانت تعني  في أصلها " خفي - غامض - مبهم - عويص ". وكان اليونانيون القدماء هم الذين  استخدموها حيث كان عندهم نوعان من المعرفة: النوع الأول يشمل عقائد وطقوساً عامة  لكل الناس، أما النوع الثاني فكان يشمل عقائد وطقوساً غامضة عويصة لا يفهمها إلا  فئة متمَّيزة خاصة، ولذلك بقيت " مخفية " عن العامة. ثم أطلقت كلمة " أبوكريفا " في  العصور المسيحية على بعض الكتابات غير القانونية في العهد القديم، وكذلك في العهد  الجديد، وبخاصة الكتابات التي تشتمل على " رؤى " تتعلق بالمستقبل والانتصار  النهائي لملكوت الله 000 الخ، إذ أنها أمور تسمو عن فكر البشر وحكمة " المطلعين ".  *
* ثم أطلقت  الكلمة في المسيحية بصفة خاصة على بعض الكتب اليهودية والمسيحية والتي كتبت في  القرنين السابقين للميلاد والقرن الأول الميلادي وهي من الكتب التي كتبت فيما بين  العهدين وسميت ب " الكتابات المزيفة " لأن كتابها نسبوها إلى الآباء  البطاركة والذين لا يمكن أن يكونوا قد كتبوها حقيقة مثل أخنوخ، إبراهيم، موسى 000  الخ، وذلك لإضفاء أهمية وأصالة عليها. أي أن كلمة أبوكريفا: أطلقت على بعض الكتابات  الدينية التي كانت تحمل معنى أنها قاصرة على دائرة معينة ضيقة ولا يمكن لمن هم خارج  هذه الدائرة أن يفهموها. فالكلمة تعنى " خفي - غامض - مبهم - عويص ". *
* وفي بداية  المسيحية استخدم هذا التعبير (α̉πόκρυφοσ- apocrypha  – أبوكريفا) بعد ظهور الغنوسية وإنتاجها لكم كبير من الكتب  المزيفة سواء التي نسبتها للرسل أو التي نسبتها لكتابها الأصليين من هؤلاء  الغنوسيين والتي كانت ترى أنها مكتوبة ومقصورة على فئة معينة من الناس ووصفتها  بالسرية. فقد ساعدت الغنوسية بمذاهبها المتعددة وتعاليمها السرية التي وضعتها  للخاصة على حركة تأليف مثل هذه الكتب. وقد تأثر هؤلاء الغنوسيون بالصوفية البابلية  والفارسية وكتاباتها. ويذكر أكليمندس الإسكندري (150 - 215م) أسماء بعض الكتب  السرية للديانة الزرادشتية، ولعله أول من أطلق لفظ " أبوكريفا " على هذه الكتابات  الزرادشتية(2). أي أنه عندما  أطلقت كلمة " أبوكريفا " على الكتابات الدينية الغنوسية، كانت تحمل معنى  أنها قاصرة على دائرة معينة ضيقة، لا يمكن لمن هم خارج هذه الدائرة أن يفهموها.  *
* كما يطلق  اسم " أبوكريفا " على مجموعة من الكتابات الدينية التي اشتملت عليها الترجمتان  السبعينية والفولجاتا(3) (مع اختلافات لا  تذكر) زيادة على ما في الأسفار القانونية عند اليهود وعند البروتستنت. ولكن ليس هذا  هو المعنى الأصلي أو الصحيح. للكلمة - كما سنرى فيما بعد - وإن كان هذا هو مفهومها  الجاري الآن. وكان جيروم (توفي حوالي 420م) وكيرلس الأورشليمي (توفي حوالي  386 م) هما أول  من أطلقا لفظ " أبوكريفا " على ما جاء في الترجمة السبعينية زيادة عما في الأسفار  العبرية القانونية. *
* ويطلق النقاد في العصر الحاضر على مجموعة هذه الكتابات اسم "  أبوكريفا العهد القديم "، لأن بعض هذه الكتب على الأقل كتب باللغة العبرية - لغة  العهد القديم - كما أنها جميعها أكثر انتماء إلى العهد القديم منها للعهد الجديد،  ولكن توجد أيضاً أسفار أبوكريفا للعهد الجديد من أناجيل ورسائل الخ. *
* وفي بحثنا  هذا نستخدم كلمة " أبوكريفا " كما أستخدمها آباء الكنيسة وكما نستخدمها الآن على ما  يسمى ب " الكتابات المزيفة " والتي سميت هكذا لأنها تنسب إلى كتَّاب لا يمكن  أن يكونوا قد كتبوها حقيقة من الرسل وتلاميذ المسيح. *
* كما أن  المسيحية ليس فيها شيء من هذا القبيل، فلا يوجد فيها شيء للعامة وشيء آخر للخاصة  المتميزة، فالإنجيل - منذ أيامه الأولى - يكّرز به للفقراء والجهلاء والأغنياء  والحكماء، كما أن الكتب المقدسة كانت تقرأ في الكنائس على مسامع الجميع. أما هذه  الكتب الأبوكريفية فقد رفضتها الكنيسة لسببين: *
*(1) أنه لا  يمكن أن يكون قد أوحي لكُتَّاب ممن عاشوا بعد عهد الرسل بحوالي 100 سنة، فقد كتب  أقدمها حوالي سنة 150م، وكتبت جميعها فيما بين 150 و450م. *
*(2) لا يمكن  أن يعتبر أي كتاب قانونياً إلا إذا كان قد تم تسليمه من الرسل أنفسهم، وكانت قد  قبلته كل الكنائس من الرسل وليس من غيرهم. وهذه الكتب الأبوكريفية كتبت، في معظمها،  بعد انتقال الرسل من العالم بحوالي مئة سنة، ومن هنا أطلق عليها " أبوكريفا "، أي  المزيفة لأنها نبعت أساساً من قلب المذاهب الهرطوقية مثل الغنوسيين، وكان هؤلاء  متمسكين بها ومعترفين أنها خرجت من دوائرهم، لذا لم تحظ قط بالقبول لدى كل الكنائس،  في الشرق أو الغرب. فيقول أوريجانوس (توفي 253م)(4)، إنه يجب أن نفرق  بين الكتب المسماة " أبوكريفا "، فالبعض منها يجب رفضه كلية لأنه يحوي تعاليم تناقض  تعليم الكتاب، أي أنه منذ نهاية القرن الثاني، أصبحت كلمة " أبوكريفا " تطلق على ما  هو زائف ومكتوب خارج دائرة الرسل والكنيسة، بل وكتب في دوائر الهراطقة، وكان معروفا  لهم أن هذه الكتب قد نسبت لأناس لم يكتبوها. *
* ويعارض  إيريناؤس (توفي 202م) أكليمندس الإسكندري فيرفض أن يكون للكتابات السرية أي اعتبار،  ويضع كلمة أبوكريفا (α̉πόκρυφοσ- apocrypha) بجوار كلمة (nothos  - nόθος) مزيفة(5). وكان يعتبر،  وكذلك جيروم فيما بعد، أن كلمتي " قانونية " و " أبوكريفا "على طرفي نقيض. ويستخدم  العلامة ترتليانوس كلمة (α̉πόκρυφοσ- apocrypha) وكلمة (falsa - مزيف) كمترادفين(6). وكانت كلمة  أبوكريفا تعني عنده الأسفار غير القانونية، المزيفة. *
*2 – عوامل  ظهور هذه الكتب الأبوكريفية ومصدرها؟ *
* هناك عدة  عوامل أدت إلى كتابة وظهور هذه الكتب الأبوكريفية من أهمها محاولة العامة والبسطاء  من المؤمنين إشباع رغيتهم ولهفتهم لمعرفة تفاصيل الأحداث التي ذكرت في أسفار العهد  الجديد بصورة موجزة؛ مثل تفاصيل أحداث ميلاد المسيح ورحلة الهرب إلى مصر وطفولته  والتأكيد على لاهوته من خلال معجزات تبين مقدرته على كل شيء. بل ومحاولة البعض  الدفاع عن عقائد مسيحية هاجمها اليهود مثل بتولية العذراء القديسة مريم وحبلها  بالمسيح بالروح القدس، ودوام بتوليتها بعد ميلادها للمسيح، واتهام اليهود للمسيح  بأنه ابن زنا. بل ومحاولة معرفة تاريخ العذراء نفسها وكيفية ولادتها وتربيتها  كالممتلئة نعمة قبل بشارة الملاك لها وحبلها بالمسيح. ومثل محاولة شرح موقف بيلاطس  من المسيح، وإيجاد معجزات للمسيح وقت محاكمته لتبرر كونه ابن الله، ومحاولة شرح  موقف كل من نيقوديموس ويوسف الرامي بعد الصلب والقيامة، خاصة وأنهما كانا من تلاميذ  المسيح الخفيين، وموقف اليهود مما فعلاه أثناء دفن المسيح، فنيقوديموس وضع على جسد  المسيح عودا ومراً ثمنهما غالي جداً، ويوسف الرامي دفنه في قبره الجديد الذي لم يكن  قد وضع فيه أحد بعد. ومحاولة إيجاد تبرير لموقف كل من اللصين اللذين صلبا مع  المسيح. وكذلك أيضا موقف اليهود من قيامة المسيح بصورة أكثر تفصيلا مما جاء في  الإنجيل القانوني بأوجهه الأربعة. *
* وكذلك ظهور  الكتابات الدفاعية المسيحية التي دافعت عن العقائد المسيحية ضد اليهود والوثنيين  والهراطقة من ابيونيين وغنوسيين وغيرهم. وبالتالي ظهور كتب تدافع عن نفس الأفكار  ونسبتها لأشخاص لهم مكانتهم في الأحداث التي حدثت في الكنيسة الأولى، مثل إنجيل  نيقوديموس أو أعمال بيلاطس. *
* وإلى جانب  هذا فالإنجيل بأوجهه الأربعة لم يدون فيه كل ما عمله وعلمه الرب يسوع المسيح، وما  كان منتشرا في التقليد الشفهي، بل كتب ما يؤدي بالمؤمن إلى الحياة الأبدية في  المسيح، كما يقول القديس يوحنا بالروح القدس: " وآيات أخر كثيرة صنع يسوع قدام تلاميذه لم تكتب في هذا الكتاب.  وأما هذه فقد كتبت لتؤمنوا أن يسوع هو المسيح ابن الله ولكي تكون لكم إذا آمنتم  حياة باسمه " (يو20:  30و31).*
* فأخذت هذه  التقاليد تُكتب بعد أن استدارت وتوسعت وذلك يعد مرور عشرات ومئات السنين من انتقال  الرسل من هذا العالم، وبالتالي تأثرت بالعقائد المسيحية بعد أن تم شرحها ووضعها في  صيغ لاهوتية معينة، مثل إنجيل توما الذي تأثر بالفكر الأرثوذكسي وأيضا الغنوسي.  *
* وكان هناك  عامل أخطر وأقوى وهو ظهور الأفكار الهرطوقية ومحاولة إيجاد صيغ ونصوص توازي الأسفار  القانونية وتدافع عن هذه الأفكار والعقائد الهرطوقية. فانطلقت هذه الهرطقات خاصة  الغنوسية، تأخذ آيات الإنجيل القانوني بأوجهه الأربعة، وتصيغها بحسب أفكارها  ومعتقداتها، مثل إنجيل فيليب وإنجيل بطرس وإنجيل مريم المجدلية، والتي انطلقت من  نصوص الإنجيل القانوني وراحت تصيغها بحسب فكرها وعقيدتها. *
* بل واتخذت  بعض هذه الكتب من قول الإنجيل القانوني: " وبأمثال كثيرة مثل هذه كان يكلمهم حسبما كانوا يستطيعون أن يسمعوا.  وبدون مثل لم يكن يكلمهم. وأما على انفراد فكان يفسر لتلاميذه كل شيء  " (مز4: 33و34). " فقال. لكم قد أعطي أن  تعرفوا أسرار ملكوت الله. وأما للباقين فبأمثال حتى أنهم مبصرين لا يبصرون وسامعين لا يفهمون "  (لو8: 10). ذريعة لكتابة كتب ونسبتها للرسل ووصفتها بالكتب المعدة للخاصة فقط! وكل  منها يزعم أن المسيح كشف لأحد الرسل والتلاميذ، مثل توما أو فيلبس 00الخ، له وحده،  أسراراً لم يكشفها لغيرة، وذلك في صيغة إنجيل أو رؤيا؛ مثل إنجيل فيليبس ورؤيا بطرس  وأعمال يوحنا، التي يزعم كل كاتب لأحدها أن الرب يسوع المسيح كشف له، وحده، فيها سر  الصليب. *
*كان المصدر  الأول لهذه الأبوكريفا هو العهد الجديد نفسه، فقد استقت الكتب الأبوكريفية مصدرها  واعتمدت بالدرجة الأولى على الإنجيل القانوني بأوجهه الأربعة، فشرحت ما بدا أنه  غامض فيها وأضافت إليها عبارات وأفكار تؤيد معتقداتها وقدمتها بشكل أسطوري خيالي  يتناسب مع أفكارها. قال وستكوت عن الأجزاء الباقية من إنجيل الأبيونيين " فهي  تبين أن قيمته ثانوية، وأن المؤلف قد أستقي معلوماته من الأناجيل القانونية وبخاصة  الأناجيل الثلاثة الأولى بعد أن جعلها تتفق مع أراء وممارسات الأبيونية  الغنوسية "(7). *
* وكان سفر  أعمال الرسل هو السند الأول لأسفار الأعمال الأبوكريفية، ولكن بفن وحبكة وفكر  يوناني. وقامت هذه الأعمال بتوسيع نصوص سفر الأعمال القانوني إلى أعمال مستقلة  بتوسيعها والإضافة إليها والحذف منها، مع وجود بعض التقاليد الخاصة بكل رسول في  منطقة كرازته، لتخرج لنا عدة أعمال مستقلة. وعلى سبيل المثال فقد اتخذ كاتب أعمال  بولس من سفر أعمال الرسل، إطاراً له، ويفتتح القسم الروماني من أعمال بطرس برحلة  بولس الرسول إلى أسبانيا بعد أحداث سفر أعمال الرسل إصحاح 28. واعتمد كاتب الرسالة  إلى اللاودكيين على رسائل بولس خاصة الرسالة إلى غلاطية والرسالة إلى أفسس.  *
* والى جانب  ذلك فقد تأثرت هذه الكتب، بالروح الأسطورية النابعة من البيئة الهيلينية  (اليونانية) التي كتبت وانتشرت فيها، فقد ساد بعضها روح أدب الرحلات التي كانت  سائدة في القرن الثاني كأعمال توما، وحوى إنجيل الطفولة العربي عددا من القصص  الشرقية. وكانت أغلب الأعمال المنسوبة للرسل من اختراع الروح الهيلينية التي كانت  تجد لذتها في الخوارق والكتابات الرومانسية عن الرحلات. كما احتوت هذه الأعمال على  تقاليد كثيرة لها أساس تاريخي صحيح، احتفظت بها الجماعات المسيحية، وكتبوا هذه  الأعمال، الأبوكريفية، لتقديم هذه التقاليد بكل تفصيل، ولكن هذه البذور القليلة من  الحقيقة تاهت ودفنت في أكوام من الأساطير. *
*3 - هدف  كتابة هذه الأبوكريفا: *
*والخلاصة أن  هذه الكتب قد كتبت، في الأصل، لتأييد هرطقة من الهرطقات والادعاء بأن تعليمها  رسولي، أو لتفصيل الأناجيل القانونية بإضافة إضافات أسطورية لإعطاء أهمية لبعض  المفاهيم التي سادت بعض الدوائر الهرطوقية ولنشر وتأكيد أفكار هذه البدع، فأعمال  يوحنا مثلا، تستخدم أسم الرسول العظيم لتبرير وتأييد وجهة النظر  الدوسيتية.*
*4 - موقف  الكنيسة من هذه الكتب: *
*كان  للكنيسة، منذ البدء، تعليمها الذي تسلمته من الرسل والذين تسلموه بدورهم من الرب  يسوع المسيح، كقول الرسول: " لأني تسلمت من الرب ما سلمتكم أيضا " (1كو13: 11).كما  بينا تفصيلا في الفصل السابق. أما هذه الكتب، الأبوكريفية، فلم يتسلمها أحد لا من  الرسل ولا من غيرهم ممن خلفوهم. وإنما خرجت من دوائر أخرى خارج حظيرة الكنيسة، وهى  دوائر الهراطقة التي، كما يقول القديس ترتليان (145-220م)، لا تمت للرسل أو من  خلفوهم بصلة(8)، والتي كانت شديدة  الخصوبة في إصدار مثل هذه الكتب. وبرغم معرفة علماء الكنيسة، في القرون الأولى،  بمصدر هذه الكتب وأهدافها إلا أنهم درسوها وفحصوها ولم يترددوا، بعد ذلك، في رفضها  ووصفها بأنها كاذبة ومزورة ولا تستحق مجرد الاهتمام بها. *
*قال القديس  إيريناؤس (120-202م): " أن  الهراطقة الماركونيين أصدروا عددا لا يحصى من الكتابات الأبوكريفية المزورة والتي  زيفوها بأنفسهم ليذهلوا عقول الحمقى "(9). *
* وقال  يوسابيوس القيصري (264-240م): " أنها معروفه عند معظم الكتاب الكنسيين، وانه  في مقدورنا أن نميز بين هذه الكتب القانونية وتلك التي يصدرها الهراطقة بأسماء  الرسل مثل إنجيل بطرس وانجيل متى (المنحول) وغيرها، أو مثل أعمال أندراوس، ويوحنا،  وغيرهما من الرسل، فلم يحسب أي واحد من كتاب الكنيسة أنها تستحق الإشارة إليها في  كتاباتهم. وفى الحقيقة أن أسلوبها يختلف اختلافا بينا عن أسلوب الرسل، كما أن  أفكارها ومفاهيمها بعيدة جدا عن الأفكار القويمة الصحيحة، وهذا دليل على أنها من  صنع خيال الهراطقة، ومن ثم وجب ألا تحسب بين الكتابات المزيفة فحسب، بل يجب أن ترفض  كلية باعتبارها سخيفة ونجسة "(10). *
* وقال  فوتيوس بطريرك القسطنطينية في النصف الثاني من ق 9(11) " أن لغتها  خالية تماما من النعمة التي تتميز بها الأناجيل وكتابات الرسل، وغاصة بالحماقات  والمتناقضات ". ثم يختم بقوله أنها تحوي " عشرات الآلاف من الأشياء  الصبيانية التي لا تصدق، السقيمة الخيال، الكاذبة، الحمقاء، المتضاربة، الخالية من  التقوى والورع، ولا يجافى الحقيقة من ينعتها بأنها نبع وأم الهرطقات "(12). *


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: أبوكريفا العهد الجديد كيف كتبت؟ ولماذا رفضتها الكنيسة؟*

*5 – أهم  خصائص وصفات هذه الكتب: *
*(أ) خرافية:  تمتلئ هذه الكتب بالأفكار الخرافية والخيالية فتنسب للمسيح والرسل  أعمالا خيالية لا مبرر لها كسجود التنانين والأسود والنمور والثيران والحمير للطفل  يسوع! وجعل بطرس سمكة مشوية تعوم! وكلب يعظ بصوت آدمي بليغ! وطفل عمره سبعة شهور  يتكلم كرجل! وكطرد يوحنا للبق من أحد البيوت بمعجزة! وسقوط معبد أرطاميس الضخم في  أفسس بصلاة يوحنا(13)، وقصة مهر يتكلم  وشاب وتنين يرغبان في فتاة فيقتل التنين الشاب ثم يمتص التنين السم، بناء على أمر  توما، ويموت ويحيا الشاب! ونرى الطفل يسوع، طفلاً مشاكساً متقلباً ذا طبيعة تدميرية  يؤذى معلميه ويتسبب في موت رفقائه بصورة إعجازية لا مبرر لها، تمزج قدرة الله  بنزوات طفل مشاكس! وتنسب، هذه الكتب، للمسيح ظهورات عديدة بأشكال متنوعة كطفل أو  فتى أو رجل عجوز وفى أغلب الأحيان في صورة أحد الرسل! كما تنسب للرسل أعمال خارقة،  بدون داع، مثل فتك الصواعق بأعدائهم! ورعب الفجار من قوات الطبيعة المخيفة كالزلازل  والرياح والنيران! وغير ذلك من الأفكار الأسطورية الخرافية المتأثرة بالفكر  الإغريقي الهيلينسيتى والتي تشبع فضول البسطاء والعامة الذين اعتادوا سماع مثلها في  دياناتهم الوثنية السابقة قبل اعتناقهم المسيحية. *
* يقول  وستكوت: " في المعجزات الأبوكريفية لا نجد مفهوما سليما لقوانين تدخلات  *
*العناية  الإلهية، فهي  تجرى لسد أعواز طارئة، أو لإرضاء عواطف وقتية، وكثيرا ما تنافى الأخلاق، فهي  استعراض للقوة بدون داع من جانب الرب أو من جانب من عملت معه المعجزة "(14). *
*(ب) الزهد  الجنسي والامتناع عن الزواج: تركز هذه  الكتب، خاصة الأعمال، على الزهد الجنسي والامتناع عن الزواج وذلك كرد فعل للإباحية  الجنسية التي كانت سائدة في الديانات الوثنية وتصور هذه الكتب كفاح الرسل من أجل  طهارة الحياة الزوجية وإقناع الزوجات بالامتناع عن معاشرة أزواجهن جنسيا، وتذكر  أعمال أندراوس أن المسيح ظهر لعريسين، في هيئة توما، وربحهما لحياة الامتناع عن  الجنس، وكأن عدم الزواج هو الشرط الأسمى لدخول السماء، جاء في انجيل المصريين، انه  عندما سألت سالومي الرب: " إلى متى يسود الموت؟ " قال لها الرب " إلى أن تكفوا أنتن  النساء عن ولادة الأطفال لأني جئت لأقضي على وظيفة المرأة "(15). *
*(ج)  التعاليم الهرطوقية: تمتلىء هذه  الكتب بالأفكار الهرطوقية الأبيونية والغنوسية. يقول إنجيل الأبيونيين أن الروح  القدس حل على المسيح في شكل حمامة ودخل فيه، ويقول إنجيل العبرانيين أن مريم أم  المسيح هي الملاك ميخائيل " عندما أراد المسيح أن ينزل على الأرض، استدعى الآب  الصالح قوة قديرة من السماء كانت تدعى الملاك ميخائيل، وعهد له من ذلك الوقت  بالعناية بالمسيح وجاءت القوة إلى العالم ودعيت مريم وكان المسيح في رحمها سبعة  أشهر "(16). كما يقول إنجيل  العبرانيين أيضا، أن الروح القدس أم المسيح. قال أوريجانوس في تفسيره لإنجيل يوحنا:  " إذا كان هناك من يقبل الإنجيل بحسب العبرانيين حيث المخلص نفسه يقول: أمي الروح  القدس أخذتني بواسطة شعرة من شعري وحملتني إلى جبل تابور "(17). *
* وتصور  الأبوكريفا الغنوسية الرب يسوع المسيح كواحد من سلسلة الآلهة المولودين  من*
*البليروما  (ملء اللاهوت) وأنه عقل الآب غير المولود، كما تصور المسيح الإله وقد حل على يسوع  الإنسان، أو المسيح والحكمة وقد حلا على يسوع، وتصور بعضها الآب والابن، أو الآب  والابن والروح القدس كأقنوم واحد وشخص واحد، كإنجيل المصريين اليوناني. أما غالبية  الأعمال – عدا أعمال بولس –  وبصفة خاصة أعمال يوحنا، فتصور الرب يسوع بصورة دوسيتية، خيالية،  فهو بلا ميلاد! بلا جسد وبدون شكل ويُرى افتراضا! وعندما كان يسير لم يكن يترك أثرا  لقدميه! وعندما كان يوحنا يحاول الإمساك به كانت يد يوحنا تخترق جسده بلا أي  مقاومة! إذ لم يكن له جسد حقيقي! وكانت طبيعة جسده متغيرة عند الملمس فمرة يكون  جامدا وتارة لينا وأخرى خاليا تماما! كما أن آلامه وصلبه وموته كانت مجرد مظاهر  وهمية! فبينما كان معلقا على الصليب والجموع محتشدة حوله كان هو نفسه في نفس الوقت  يتقابل مع يوحنا على جبل الزيتون! لقد كان مجرد شبح وحياته على الأرض لم تكنٍ إلا  خيالا! وكان يظهر بأشكال متعددة ويغير شكله كيفما يشاء ووقتما يشاء!  *
*(د) أي تركز فقط على المسيح ككائن روحاني وتتكلم عنه كلاهوت فقط: وأنه ظهر فجأة على الأرض بدون أي تفصيلات تخص الميلاد أو التجسد 00الخ؛  وأنه كان يظهر في أشكال متنوعة وليس في شكل واحد وأنه فقط كما يقول إنجيل فيلبس: " يسوع أخذهم كلهم خلسة، لأنه لم يظهر لهم كما هو بالحقيقة، لكن بالأحرى  بالطريقة التي بها يقدرون أن يروه. لقد اظهر ذاته لهم جميعا: اظهر ذاته كعظيم  للعظيم. كصغير للصغير. اظهر ذاته كملاك للملائكة، وللبشر كانسان. بسبب هذا خبئت  كلمته ذاتها عن كل احد. البعض بالفعل رأوه، معتقدين أنهم رأوا ذاتهم، لكن عندما ظهر  لتلاميذه على الجبل في مجد، لم يكن صغيرا. لقد أصبح عظيما لكنه جعل تلاميذه عظماء،  حتى يكونوا قادرين أن يروه في عظمته ". ويقول كتابهم يوحنا السري أو الأبوكريفي المنحول " وانفتحت السماء  وكل الخليقة التي تحت السماء ظهرت واهتز العالم، وكنت خائفاً، ونظرت ورأيت في النور  شاب وقف إلى جواري، وبينما نظرت إليه صار مثل رجل عجوز،. ثم غير مظهره (ثانية)  وأصبح مثل خادم، ولم يكن هناك تعدد أمامي ولكن كان هناك مظهر ذو أشكال متعددة في  النور والأشكال ظهرت خلال كل منها وكان المظهر له ثلاثة أشكال ". وهكذا في رؤيا  بولس الأبوكريفية المنحولة، وكتاب الحديث الثاني لشيث العظيم، وما يسمى برؤيا بطرس  الأبوكريفية المنحولة. كما يقول كتابهم إنجيل يهوذا: " عندما  ظهر يسوع على الأرض عمل معجزات وعجائب عظيمة لخلاص البشرية 000 وغالباً لم  يظهر لتلاميذه كما هو، ولكنه وُجد بينهم كطفل ".*
* وهذا عكس الإنجيل الموحى به بالروح القدس بأوجهه الأربعة التي نرى فيه  المسيح في لحظات الحبل به من الروح القدس ومن مريم العذراء وختانه  وتجواله بين الناس " الذي جال  يصنع خيرا ويشفي جميع المتسلط عليهم إبليس لان الله كان معه " (أع10:  38)، ويسير بنا حتى القبض عليه وصلبه وموته وقيامته وصعوده.*
*(ر)  التعاليم السرية: وتزعم هذه  الكتب أن المسيح أعطى تلاميذه تعاليم سرية خاصة بهم وحدهم يتعلمها ويعرفها فقط  الخاصة من الناس، بل وقد أعطاها بشكل سري وخاص لواحد أو بعض تلاميذه، وعلى سبيل  المثال يقول إنجيل توما: " هذه الأقوال السرية التي تكلم بها يسوع الحي "!! وهذا ما  يقوله أيضاً إنجيل مريم المجدلية: " قال بطرس  لمريم, أختاه نعلم أن المخلص احبك أكثر من أي امرأة أخرى. قولي لنا  كلمات المخلص التي تذكرينها وتعرفينها, ولم نسمعها من قبل.  أجابت مريم وقالت, ما هو مخفي عنكم سأطالب به من أجلكم.  وبدأت تقول لهم هذه الكلمات: أنا, رأيت الرب في رؤيا وقلت له، يا رب  لقد رأيتك اليوم في رؤيا, فرد قائلا لي، مباركة أنت لأنك لم ترتعشي لرؤيتي. لأنه  حيث يكون العقل يكون الكنز ". ويقول  إنجيل يهوذا: " الرواية  السرية للإعلان الذي تكلم به يسوع في حديث مع يهوذا الإسخريوطي خلال ثلاثة أيام من  الأسبوع قبل أن يحتفل بالفصح "!! ويقول أن  المسيح قال ليهوذا أيضاً: " تعال بعيدا  عن الآخرين وسأخبرك بأسرار الملكوت. فمن الممكن لك أن تصل إلى ذلك ".  *
* وهذا عكس  تعليم المسيح الحقيقي الذي قاله لتلاميذه: " الذي أقوله لكم في  الظلمة قولوه في النور. والذي تسمعونه في الأذن نادوا به على  السطوح " (مت10: 27)، " لذلك كل ما  قلتموه في الظلمة يسمع في النور وما كلمتم به الأذن في  المخادع ينادى به على السطوح " (لو12:  3). وقال لرئيس الكهنة عندما سأله عن تعليمه: " أنا كلمت العالم  علانية أنا علّمت كل حين في المجمع وفي الهيكل حيث يجتمع اليهود دائما. وفي الخفاء  لم أتكلم بشيء. لماذا تسألني أنا. اسأل الذين قد سمعوا ماذا كلمتهم. هوذا هؤلاء  يعرفون ماذا قلت أنا " (يو18: 20و21). لم يكن للمسيح أي تعليم سري، بل كان  علانية لجميع الناس في كل العالم والأمم، وليس لفئة خاصة " الله الذي  يريد أن جميع الناس يخلصون والى معرفة الحق يقبلون  " (1تي2: 3و4).*
*(س) تنادي  بفكر خليط بين المسيحية والديانات والفلسفات الوثنية: فتقول بوجود  (1) إله سامي غير مدرك ولا معروف وإله اقل هو الذي خلق العالم المادي أسموه  بالديميورج وقال بعضها أنه يهوه إله اليهود، وذلك إلى جانب العديد من الآلهة الأخرى  والملائكة التي تقوم بعمل الخلق. (2) الروح خيرة، وقالوا أنها شرارة إلهية داخل  الإنسان، والمادة شر. (3) أن روح الإنسان مسجونة في الجسد المادي الشرير وستخرج من  هذا السجن عند الموت. (4) لا يوجد قيامة للجسد الذي يفنى عند خروج الروح منه ولا  يعود. فيقول إنجيل يهوذا الأبوكريفي المنحول بنفس الفكر عن الروح: " قال يهوذا  ليسوع: " وهل تموت الروح الإنسانية؟ ". قال يسوع: " لهذا السبب أمر الله ميخائيل أن  يعطي البشر أرواحاً كإعارة, ليقدموا خدمة، ولكن الواحد العظيم أمر جبرائيل أن يمنح  أرواحاً للجيل العظيم دون حاكم عليها - هذا هو الروح والنفس ". وأيضاً " الروح  [التي] بداخلك تسكن في هذا [الجسد] بين أجيال الملائكة ولكن الله سبب المعرفة لتعطى  لآدم وأولئك الذين معه,حتى لا يحكم عليهم ملوك الفوضى والعالم السفلي".*
* وهذا عكس  الكتاب المقدس الذي ينادي بإله واحد " الإله الذي  خلق العالم وكل ما فيه هذا إذ هو رب السماء والأرض لا يسكن في هياكل مصنوعة  بالأيادي. ولا يخدم بأيادي الناس كأنه محتاج إلى شيء. إذ هو يعطي الجميع حياة ونفسا  وكل شيء. وصنع من دم واحد كل امة من الناس يسكنون على كل وجه الأرض وحتم بالأوقات  المعينة وبحدود مسكنهم " (أع17: 24-26). هذا الإله الواحد خلق كل شيء بكلمته "  لكن لنا اله واحد الآب الذي منه جميع الأشياء ونحن له. ورب واحد يسوع المسيح  الذي به جميع الأشياء ونحن به " (1كو8: 6)، " الله خالق الجميع بيسوع  المسيح " (أف3: 9)، كلمته وصورة جوهره؛ " في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان  عند الله وكان الكلمة الله. هذا كان في البدء عند الله. كل شيء به كان  وبغيره لم يكن شيء مما كان. فيه كانت الحياة والحياة كانت نور الناس " (يو1:  1-4)، " الذي هو صورة الله غير المنظور بكر كل خليقة. فانه فيه خلق الكل ما في  السموات وما على الأرض ما يرى وما لا يرى سواء كان عروشا أم سيادات أم رياسات أم  سلاطين.الكل به وله قد خلق. الذي هو قبل كل شيء وفيه يقوم الكل " (كو1:  15-17).*
*(ص) تنادي  بأن الخلاص بالمعرفة؛ معرفة  الإنسان للإله السامي غير المدرك ومعرفة الإنسان لنفسه كروح خيرة، شرارة إلهية،  مسجونة في جسد مادي شرير، يقول إنجيل الحقيقية: " الذي لديه المعرفة يعرف من أين  أتي وإلى أين يذهب ". ويصور كتاب تعليم سلافينوس المسيح كالمعلم الذي يعلم  الخلاص بالاستنارة المعرفية: " الذهن هو المرشد، ولكن العقل هو المعلم، فهما  سيخرجانك من الدمار والأخطار 000 أضيء عقلك 000 النور هو المصباح داخلك ".  ويقول إنجيل يهوذا: أن المسيح كشف لتلاميذه الكثير من المعرفة:  " دعُا تلاميذه الأنثى عشر. وبدأ الحديث معهم عن أسرار ما وراء العالم  وما سيحدث في النهاية "، ولكنه  كشفها أكثر ليهوذا لأنه، كما يزعم هذا الكتاب المزيف كان هو الأقدر منهم على ذلك،  وقال له: " [تعال]: حتى أعلمك [أسرار] لم يرها أحد قط "!!*
* وهذا تعليم  صوفي فلسفي معقد يتنافى مع تعليم المسيح البسيط الذي كان يقدمه بأمثال بسيطة: "  هذا كله كلم به يسوع الجموع بأمثال. وبدون مثل لم يكن يكلمهم " (مت20: 28)،  " كان الجميع يشهدون له ويتعجبون من كلمات النعمة الخارجة من فمه " (لو4:  22). *
*(ط) وتصور المسيح كمعلم غنوسي جاء فقط ليعلم تعاليم غنوسية صوفية  سرية!! يقول إنجيل توما (قول 13): " قال يسوع لتلاميذه: قارنوا لي. وقولوا لي من أشبه. قال له سمعان بطرس.  أنت كملاك صالح. قال له متى أنت كرجل حكيم متفهم. قال له توما: سيدي, لن أجهد فمي  لأقول لك من تشبه. قال يسوع, أنا لست سيدك, لأنك سكرت، أنت سكرت من الينبوع الفوار  الذي أرقته. وأخذه, وذهب به جانبا, وقال له ثلاث كلمات. وعندما رجع توما إلى  أصحابه, سألوه ماذا قال لك يسوع؟ قال توما لهم: لو أخبرتكم بواحدة من كلماته التي قالها لي, فستحملون حجارة وترمونني بها. وستخرج  نار من الحجارة وتحرقكم ". ويقول في إنجيل يهوذا: " فقالوا: "  يا معلم, أنت [000] ابن إلهنا ". قال لهم يسوع: " كيف تعرفونني؟ الحق [أنا] أقول  لكم, ليس من بينكم جيل من الناس سيعرفني 000 وعندما سمع تلاميذه ذلك بدءوا  يغضبون ويحنقون وبدءوا يجدفون عليه في قلوبهم. ولما رأى يسوع قلة [معرفتهم، قال]  لهم: " لماذا أدت بكم هذه الإثارة إلى الغضب؟ إلهكم الذي بداخلكم و [000] هو من  دفعكم إلى الغضب [داخل] نفوسكم ". أنه يتكلم  عن مسيح غامض جاء من عالم أسطوري غير مدرك!!*
* وهذا لا  يتفق لا مع مسيح الإنجيل الموحى به بالروح القدس الذي يقول؛ " تعالوا إليّ  يا جميع المتعبين والثقيلي الأحمال وأنا أريحكم. تعلموا مني. لأني وديع ومتواضع  القلب. فتجدوا راحة لنفوسكم " (مت11:  28و29). ولا مع مسيح التاريخ، الذي ولد وعاش ومات وقام. ولا وجود لمثله لا في كتب  آباء الكنيسة ولا في أي كتب غير هذه الكتب الغنوسية  الهرطوقية. *
*(ع) كما لا يمكن أن تسمى كتب الغنوسية الستة المسماة بالأناجيل بهذا  الاسم؛ لأنها لا تحمل أي سمات للإنجيل. فهي لا تحوي شيئاً لا عن ميلاد المسيح  أو لمحات من حياته ولا أعماله ولا موته أو قيامته، وأن كانت تلمح لها باعتبار أن  ذلك موجود في الأناجيل القانونية التي أعترف بها هؤلاء الهراطقة أيضاً، سواء جزئياً  أو كلياً، باعتبارها أناجيل العامة وأن كتبهم هي أناجيل الخاصة، كما يقول القديس  إيريناؤس: " الأرض التي تقف عليها هذه الأناجيل أرض صلبة حتى أن الهراطقة  أنفسهم يشهدون لها ويبدأون من هذه الوثائق وكل منهم يسعى لتأييد عقيدته  الخاصة منها"(18). *
* ولذا لم يقتبس منها أحد من آباء الكنيسة في القرون الأولى وما بعدها  على الإطلاق، بل رفضوها لأنهم كانوا يعرفون جيدا مصدرها ومن أنتجها من الهراطقة،  كما قال القديس إيريناؤس (170م) " أن  الهراطقة الماركونيين أصدروا عددا لا يحصى من الكتابات الأبوكريفية والمزورة والتي  زيفوها بأنفسهم ليذهلوا عقول الحمقى(19). وقال عن  تلفيق جماعة القاينيين لإنجيل يهوذا: " ولذا فقد  لفقوا تاريخا مزيفاً أسموه إنجيل يهوذا  ". وقال العلامة أوريجانوس  (185 – 253م)؛ " الكنيسة لديها أربعة أناجيل والهراطقة لديهم الكثير جداً  ".*
*6 – من هم  كتّاب هذه الأبوكريفا:  *
* كان كتاب  هذه الكتب الأبوكريفية، في الأغلب، هم زعماء أو بعض أفراد الفرق الأبيونية  والغنوسية، وقد نسبوا بعض هذه الكتب لمستخدميها، كإنجيل العبرانيين وانجيل  المصريين، أو لكتابها كإنجيل مركيون وانجيل ماني، ونسبوا جزءًا كبيرا منها للرسل  لتلقى رواجا عند العامة من المؤمنين. وكان علماء الكنيسة من آبائها في القرون  الأولى يعلمون ذلك جيدا، فقال إيريناؤس أن الماركونيين قد أصدروا عددا لا يحصي من  الكتب الأبوكريفية المزورة، وقال أُغسطينوس أن المانيين يستخدمون هذه الكتب  الأبوكريفية، وأنها من تأليف " ملفقي الخرافات، وأشار عدد كبير من الآباء إلى شخص  من القرن الثاني يدعي " لوسيوس " علي أنه كاتب بعض هذه الكتب الأبوكريفية، خاصة  أعمال يوحنا وتوما وأندراوس وبطرس وفيليب. وقد أدان مرسوم البابا جلاسيوس (496م)  عدداً كبيراً من هذه الكتب، وفي أخر المرسوم يدين كل الكتب التي كتبها لوسيوس تلميذ  الشيطان ". وقال ترتليان أن قسا من آسيا هو الذي ألف أعمال بولس وذلك بقصد تعظيم  هذا الرسول بإضافات من عنده فعزلته الكنيسة من رتبته بعد اعترافه بذلك.*
*7 - علماء  العصر الحديث وموقفهم من هذه الكتب:  *
*درس علماء  العصر الحديث هذه الكتب بروح العلم الحديث وطرقه العصرية الحديثة " المصونة بسياج  الحرية والاستقلال في الإرادة "، وكانت أخصب فترات بحثهم ودراستهم هي الفترة من  1886 –1945م وما تلاها، والتي تم فيها اكتشاف كميات ضخمة من المخطوطات، في  أخميم والبهنسا والفيوم ونجع حمادي، والتي تحوي هذه الكتب والتي ترجع إلى ما بين  القرن الثاني والقرن الرابع الميلادي. وبعد الدراسة التحليلية الدقيقة، أقر العلماء  بزيف هذه الكتب وأيدوا آباء الكنيسة الذين رفضوا إقرارها أو قبولها في القرون  الأولى، كما أقروا بصحة الأناجيل القانونية الأربعة وبقية أسفار العهد الجديد  القانونية لسموها وبساطتها وعظمتها. كما أقروا بأن المصدر الأول لهذه الكتب  الأبوكريفية هي الكتب القانونية.*
*قال د.  سويت، في تعليقه علي إنجيل بطرس (لندن 1893) " انه حتى التفاصيل التي تبدو جديدة  تماما أو التي تتعارض مع الأناجيل القانونية، يمكن أن تكون مأخوذة عنها. وختم بقوله  " أنه بالرغم من الجديد فيها فليس هناك ما يضطرنا لاستخدام مصادر خارجية عن  الأناجيل القانونية "(20). *
* وقال  بروفيسور أور عن إنجيل بطرس، أيضا، أن الأصل الغنوسي لهذا الإنجيل يبدو واضحا في  قصة القيامة والمعالم الدوسيتية فيها(21). *
* وقال ر. هو  فمانR. Hofmann عن كيفية كتابة هذه الكتب الأبوكريفية " أن  الطريقة المستخدمة هي نفسها دائما، سواء كان قصد الكاتب أن يجمع ويرتب ما كان طافيا  في التقليد العام، أو كان قصده أن يوجد أثرا عقيديا محدد، لقد أنهمك في عمله حقيقة،  وبصفة عامة فقد صور ما ألمحت إليه الأناجيل القانونية، أو حول كلمات يسوع إلى  أعمال، أو صور إتمام توقعات اليهود الحرفية عن المسيا، أو كرر عجائب العهد القديم  في شكل آخر 00الخ. لقد أتم العمل وحرص على أن يخفي اسمه ويدمغ كتابه باسم أحد الرسل  أو التلاميذ ليعطيه سنداًَ رسولياًَ "(22).*
* أخيرا يقول  أ. روبرتس و. ج. دونالدسن أحد محرري موسوعة " ما قبل نيقية " أنه بينما تقدم لنا  الأناجيل الأبوكريفية لمحات غريبة عن حالة الضمير المسيحي وأساليب التفكير في  القرون الأولى من العصر المسيحي، فان الانطباع الدائم الذي تتركه في أذهاننا، هو  شعور عميق للسمو الذي لا يقاس والبساطة التي لا يمكن بلوغها والعظمة التي للكتابات  القانونية "(23).*
*8 -  الأناجيل الأبوكريفية: *
* ونبدأ هنا  فقط بالأناجيل الأبوكريفية، التي هي موضع دراستنا في هذا الجزء. ويبلغ عدد هذه  الأناجيل، نحو خمسين(24)، ولكن لا يوجد في  الكثير منها سوى أجزاء صغيرة أو شذرات متفرقة، ويوجد البعض منها مكتملاً أو ما يشبه  ذلك. ولعل عددها قد تضخم نتيجة إطلاق أسماء مختلفة على المؤلف الواحد. ويذكر هوفمان  ثلاثين منها مع بعض الإيضاحات، ويعطي فابريكوس قائمة كاملة بها. وكانت الدوائر  الأبيونية والغنوسية شديدة الخصوبة في إنتاج مثل هذه الأناجيل. ويقول سلمون: " من  السهل إعطاء قائمة طويلة بأسماء الأناجيل التي يقال إنها كانت مستخدمة عند المذاهب  الغنوسية المختلفة، ولكن لا يعلم غير القليل عن محتوياتها، وهذا القليل لا يسمح لنا  بأن ننسب لها أي قيمة تاريخية "، فالكثير منها لا نعرف عنه سوى عناوينها مثل إنجيل  الباسليديين، وإنجيل كيرنثوس وإنجيل أبلس، وإنجيل متياس، وإنجيل برنابا (غير  الإنجيل المزيف والموجود حالياً)، وإنجيل برثلماوس، وإنجيل حواء، وإنجيل فليمون،  وكثير غيرها. وكان علماء الكنيسة الأولى والمسئولون فيها يعلمون بوجود هذه الأناجيل  وبالهدف من كتابتها. ومما يسترعي النظر أنهم لم يترددوا في نعتها بما تستحقه، كما  بينا أعلاه. وفي مقدمة وستكوت لدراسة الأناجيل، باستثناء المكتشفة حديثا في مصر،  نجد جدولاً كاملاً - باستثناء ما اكتشف في مصر مؤخراً - بالأقوال والأفعال التي لم  تدون في الأسفار القانونية، والمنسوبة لربنا في كتابات العصور الأولى، وكذلك بياناً  بالاقتباسات من الأناجيل غير القانونية والتي لا نعلم عنها شيئاً سوى هذه  الاقتباسات. *

*(1) Wilhelm Schneemelcher, New Testament Apocrypha.  Vol. I. 21 -28.*
*- 49 -*​
*(2) Strom.I. xv.69,6.*

*(3) The International Standard Bible Encyclopedia.  Apocrypha.*
*- 50 -*​
*(4) دائرة المعارف الكتابية،  أبوكريفا.*

*(5) Iren.Ag.her.I.13.1.*

*(6) N T Apoc.vI.26.*
*- 51 -*​
*(7) دائرة المعارف الكتابية جـ 1 : 55.*
*- 54  -*​
*(8) On Persecution.*

*(9) Against Her. 32.*

*(10) يوسابيوس ك3 : 52.*
*- 55  -*​
*(11) قرأ 280 كتابا مختلفا وكتب  عنها تقريراً في مؤلفه "بيليوتيكا " أثناء إرساليته في بغداد.*

*(12) دائرة المعارف الكتابية جـ 1 : 43.*

*(13) دمر القوط هيكل أرطاميس سنة 262م.*
*- 56  -*​
*(14) دائرة المعارف الكتابية جـ 1 : 58.*

*(15) N. T. Apocrypha Vol. 1. p. 167.*

*(16) Ibid.. p. 163.*

*(17) Orig. Com. On John b. 2 : 26.*
*- 57 -*​
*(18) Ag. Haer. 3:11,8.*

*(19) Against Her. 32.*
*- 62 -*​
*(20) دائرة المعارف الكتابية جـ 1 : 56.*

*(21) المرجع السابق جـ 1 :  56.*

*(22) Ante Nicene Fathers Vol. 8 p. 349.*

*(23) The International  Standard Bible Encyclopedia Vol. 1 p. 181.*
*- 64 -*​
*(24) The International Standard Bible Encyclopedia, Apocrypha.*
*ودائرة المعارف الكتابية، أبوكريفا*
*- 65 -*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: أبوكريفا العهد الجديد كيف كتبت؟ ولماذا رفضتها الكنيسة؟*

*الفصل الرابع*​ *الكتب الأسطورية المسماة بأناجيل الميلاد والطفولة*​ 
*1 – روايات  الميلاد والطفولة الأبوكريفية ومخالفتها للإنجيل القانوني: *
* قبل الدخول  في موضوع الكتب، المسماة بأناجيل الميلاد والطفولة، نضع الأسئلة التالية أمامنا  لتتضح الصورة الحقيقية لها، ومعرفة دوافعها ومغزاها وأسباب كتابتها، وأسباب  انتشارها بين الهراطقة وبعض العامة من الجهلاء بالكتاب المقدس. وهل لها صلة  بالأناجيل القانونية والتي استلمتها الكنيسة من الرب يسوع المسيح عبر تلاميذه ورسله  مباشرة، أم لا: *
*1 – هل أعلن  الوحي في الأناجيل القانونية الأربعة (الإنجيل بأوجهه الأربعة) بوجود أية معجزات  صنعها المسيح في ميلاده وطفولته، بأي شكل من الأشكال؟*
*2 – هل فعل  الرب يسوع المسيح معجزات في ميلاده وطفولته غير المذكورة في الإنجيل بأوجهه  الأربعة، وذكرت في وثائق غير الإنجيل؟*
*3 – هل ذكر  الآباء الرسوليون وآباء القرن الثاني والقرن الثالث الميلادي أية معجزات للمسيح في  ميلاده وطفولته غير المذكورة في الإنجيل بأوجهه الأربعة؟*
*4 – وهل  ذكروا أي من هذه المعجزات المزعومة، والمذكورة في الكتب المسماة بالأبوكريفية والتي  خرجت من دوائر الهراطقة، أو استشهدوا بها؟*
*5 – وهل  تتفق هذه المعجزات الخرافية والأسطورية مع سمو وبساطة وعظمة معجزاته المذكورة في  الإنجيل القانوني بأوجهه الأربعة؟*
*6 – وما  معنى قول الإنجيل للقديس لوقا: " وكان الصبي (يسوع) ينمو ويتقوى بالروح  ممتلئا حكمة وكانت نعمة الله عليه 000 وأما يسوع فكان يتقدم في الحكمة والقامة  والنعمة عند الله والناس " (لو40: 2،52)؟*
*7 – وهل يدل  ما جاء في الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا: " وآيات أخر  كثيرة صنع يسوع قدام تلاميذه لم تكتب في هذا الكتاب " (يو20: 30)، على أن هناك معجزات حدثت في ميلاد وطفولة المسيح غير  المذكورة في الإنجيل بأوجهه الأربعة؟*
*8 – ولماذا  كتبت المعجزات في هذه الكتب الأبوكريفية بمثل هذا الشكل الأسطوري البعيد عن سمو  وبساطة الرب يسوع المسيح وعظمته؟ *
*9 – كان لكل  معجزة من معجزات المسيح هدفً سواء كان روحياً أو تعليماً أو لإثبات لاهوته وعلاقته  بالآب، فما هي أهداف هذه المعجزات الأسطورية المذكورة في هذه الكتب  الأبوكريفية؟*
*10 – تذكر  هذه الكتب الأبوكريفية معجزات للطفل يسوع تدل على طبيعة عدوانية لطفل عدواني مشاكس  ومسبب للمتاعب، بل والآلام والأحزان، لكل من حوله، فهل تتفق بذلك مع مسيح الإنجيل  بأوجهه الأربعة، الوديع والحنان والمحب بلا حدود؟*
*11 – ظهرت  الملائكة وقت ميلاد المسيح لفئة واحدة من الناس هم الرعاة، وظهر نجم في المشرق لفئة  واحدة من الناس هم مجوس من المشرق، فهل يبرر ذلك ما ذكرته هذه الكتب الأسطورية من  ظهور الملائكة لكثير من الناس، وسجود الحيوانات له، وخضوع الطبيعة والأشجار له وهو  طفل كإله الكون ومدبره، متجاهلة حقيقة تجسده واتخاذه للطبيعة الإنسانية  الكاملة؟*
*12 – وما هي  الأسباب الحقيقة وراء تأليف هذه القصص الأسطورية وكتابتها ونشرها بين الهراطقة  وبسطاء المؤمنين؟*
* وللإجابة  على هذه الأسئلة نبدأ بما جاء في الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا عن معجزة تحويل الماء إلى  خمر التي صنعها الرب يسوع المسيح في عرس قانا الجليل والتي تقول: " هذه بداية الآيات فعلها يسوع في  قانا الجليل واظهر مجده فآمن به تلاميذه " (يو2:  11). وكلمة " آيات " هنا هي، كما جاءت في اليونانية "σημεῖον  - sēmeion "، وتعني كما جاءت في قاموس Strong؛ " معجزة، علامة، أمارة، عجيبة "(1). وتعني هنا "  بالتحديد علامة إعجازية، علامة عمل قوة ونعمة، وصفة لاهوتية "(2). أي " حدث طبيعي  أو إنساني يصبح علامة أو شهادة لطاقات لاهوتية أو غير مرئية "(3). وهي تعني كل  أنواع الأعمال التي تظهر من الرب يسوع المسيح، والتي عملها بكل أنواعها، معلنة عن  شخصه ولاهوته وكونه المسيح ابن الله الحي.*
* ويرتبط بها  قوله " واظهر مجده "، ثم "  فآمن به تلاميذه "، أي أن  هذه الآيات التي كان يصنعها الرب يسوع، كانت بسب تحننه  وحبه للبشرية، وبالدرجة الأولى لإظهار  مجده، وحتى يؤمن تلاميذه وغيرهم أنه المسيح الآتي، ابن الله، " المسيح ابن الله  الحي " (مت16: 16؛ يو6: 69)، ومن ثم نجد عدة آيات تؤكد هذا المعنى، كقوله عن  مرض لعازر الذي أقامه من الموت بعد أربعة أيام من موته: " فلما سمع  يسوع قال هذا المرض ليس للموت بل لأجل مجد الله ليتمجد ابن الله به "  (يو11: 4)، وقوله عن  المعجزات التي سيفعلها على يد تلاميذه " ومهما  سألتم باسمي فذلك افعله ليتمجد الآب بالابن " (يو14: 13). وهذا ما قيل  عن معجزاته المتنوعة؛ " جاء إليه جموع كثيرة معهم عرج  وعمي وخرس وشل وآخرون كثيرون. وطرحوهم عند قدمي يسوع. فشفاهم، حتى تعجب  الجموع إذ رأوا الخرس يتكلمون والشل يصحّون والعرج يمشون والعمي يبصرون.  ومجدوا اله إسرائيل " (مت 15: 30و31). بل وكانت هذه المعجزات والعجائب هي رده العملي في  إجابته على تلاميذ يوحنا دلالة على أنه المسيح الآتي: " فأجاب يسوع وقال لهما  اذهبا واخبرا يوحنا بما رأيتما وسمعتما. أن العمي يبصرون والعرج يمشون والبرص  يطهرون والصم يسمعون والموتى يقومون والمساكين يبشرون. وطوبى لمن لا يعثر فيّ " (لو7:  22و23).*
* وتبدأ  الآية بقوله: " هذه بداية الآيات فعلها  يسوع "، والتي تؤكد أنه لم يصنع أية آية قبلها، مؤكدة على أن كل ما نسب  للرب يسوع المسيح قبل ذلك، سواء في ميلاده أو طفولته أو قبل خدمته، غير صحيح. ففي  ميلاده حدثت المعجزات لأجله ولم يفعلها هو كالطفل يسوع، بل حدثت من أجله وأبرزها  ظهور الملائكة للرعاة وظهور النجم للمجوس. ولم يذكر الإنجيل بأوجهه الأربعة، أية  معجزات صنعها يسوع وهو طفل، برغم أن ذلك لا ينفي إمكانية فعله للمعجزات كالإله  المتجسد، ولكنه كان يفعل كل شيء بحسب التدبير الإلهي والمشورة الإلهية  الأزلية.*
* كما أن  جميع المعجزات التي صنعها الرب يسوع المسيح تميزت بالبساطة والسمو والعظمة والحكمة  في آن واحد وقد سجلت ودونت بالروح القدس دون زخرفة أو مبالغة أو تهليل، بل ذكرت  كأحداث طبيعية بالنسبة للمسيح ابن الله الحي، وبصورة بسيطة تلقائية، مؤكدة على  بساطة وعمل الروح القدس في كُتّابها، الذين اعتادوا عليها، ولم يروا فيها شيء غير  طبيعي بالنسبة له، كابن الله الحي. وكان تأثيرها يظهر فقط، عند جموع الناس التي  شاهدتها، وكان تعبير الكتاب دائماً هو: " فتعجب الناس قائلين  أي إنسان هذا. فان الرياح والبحر جميعا تطيعه " (مت8: 27)، " فلما  اخرج الشيطان تكلم الأخرس. فتعجب الجموع قائلين لم يظهر قط مثل هذا في  إسرائيل " (مت9: 33)، " فتعجب الجميع " (مر5: 20)، " فقام (المفلوج)  للوقت وحمل السرير وخرج قدام الكل حتى بهت الجميع ومجّدوا الله  قائلين ما رأينا مثل هذا قط " (مر2: 12). " وبعد شفائه لمجنون أعمى واخرس، يقول الكتاب: " فبهت كل  الجموع وقالوا ألعل هذا هو ابن داود " (مت12: 23)، وبعد إقامته لابنة يايرس  من الموت، يقول: " فبهت والداها " (لو8: 56). وبعد شفائه لصبي من  الصرع وإخراجه للروح النجس، يقول: " فبهت الجميع من عظمة الله وإذ  كان الجميع يتعجبون من كل ما فعل يسوع " (لو9: 43).*
*2 – كان  المسيح في ميلاده وطفولته وصبوته ينمو كإنسان: *
* يقول  الإنجيل للقديس لوقا: " وكان الصبي  (يسوع) ينمو ويتقوى بالروح ممتلئا حكمة وكانت نعمة الله عليه 000 وأما يسوع فكان  يتقدم في الحكمة والقامة والنعمة عند الله والناس " (لو40: 2،52). فماذا  يقصد بقوله هذا؟*
* لقد ظهر  المسيح على الأرض كإنسان، برغم تجسده ولاهوته، وكان في إمكانه أن يظهر علمه الكلي  ومعرفته الكلية وقدرته الكلية ونعمته الغنية وحكمته الكلية منذ لحظة ميلاده وبداية  ظهوره على الأرض وفي كل الأوقات والمناسبات ولكنه حجب هذه المعرفة وهذا العلم وهذه  القوة وهذه النعمة والحكمة بسبب تجسده، اتخاذه الجسد الذي حل فيه وأتحد به، واشترك  به في ضعف البشرية وعجزها، بحسب التدبير الإلهي، فقد كان " مجرب في كل شيء مثلنا  بلا خطية " (عب15: 4). ومن ثم فقد شاءت إرادته الإلهية أن يظهر علمه ومعرفته  وقوته ونعمته وحكمته للناس تدريجيا، بطريقة متدرجة ومتطورة ومتفقة مع نموه الجسدي.  بل وتأجل كل عمل إعجازي له إلى ما بعد حلول الروح القدس، حسب التدبير الإلهي  والمشورة الإلهية، وكما أشار القديس بطرس: " يسوع الذي من الناصرة كيف مسحه الله بالروح القدس والقوة الذي جال يصنع  خيرا ويشفي جميع المتسلط عليهم إبليس لان الله كان معه " (أع10:  38). ولم يذكر الكتاب أي عمل إعجازي عمله قبل ذلك.*
* قال القديس  كيرلس عمود الدين في رسالة له إلى نسطوريوس: " لو أنه أبان وهو طفل من الحكمة  ما يليق به كإنسان، لظهر للجميع كأنه كائن غريب شاذ عن الجميع. ولكنه كان يتدرج  في إظهار حكمته بالنسبة إلى تقدمه في العمر بحسب الجسد. وهكذا أراد أن يظهر  للكل كأنه هو نفسه كان يزداد في الحكمة بما يتلاءم مع سنه 000 ففي تأكيدنا أن  ربنا يسوع المسيح هو واحد، وفي نسبتنا له خواص اللاهوت والناسوت نؤكد حقيقة أنه  ملائم لقياسات تواضع المسيح حتى أنه قبل زيادة جسدية ونمواً في الحكمة. فأعضاء  الجسد كانت تصل بالتدريج إلى تمام بلوغها، ومن جهة ثانية يظهر كأنه امتلأ حكمة  بنسبة ظهور الحكمة الكامنة فيه كأنها تبرز بدرجة ملائمة لنمو الجسد "(4).*
* وقال في  عظة له على (لو4: 252): " حينما صار جسدا أي صار إنسانا مثلنا، فأنه حينئذ ولد  بالجسد من امرأة. وقيل عنه أنه كان خاضعا للأمور التي تختص بحالة الإنسان، وبرغم  أنه الكلمة لكونه إلهاً كان يستطيع أن يجعل جسده يبرز من البطن في قامة رجل ناضج  مرة واحدة، إلا أن هذا يكون أعجوبة ومعجزة، ولذلك فأنه أعطى لعادات وقوانين  الطبيعة البشرية أن يكون لها سلطان على جسده 000 إذا فالجسد يتقدم في  القامة والنفس تتقدم في الحكمة، لأن الطبيعة الإلهية غير قابلة للازدياد لا في  القامة ولا في الحكمة إذ أن كلمة الله كامل تماما. ولذلك فأنه لسبب مناسب ربط بين  التقدم في الحكمة ونمو القامة الجسدية، بسبب أن الطبيعة الإلهية أعلنت حكمتها  الخاصة بما يتناسب مع قامة النمو الجسدي "(5).*
*3 – أسباب  تأليف روايات ومعجزات الطفولة الأبوكريفية: *
* لم تذكر  الأناجيل القانونية، (الإنجيل بأوجهه الأربعة)، سوى ثمانية أحداث عن ميلاد المسيح  وطفولته، وهي(6): *
*(1) البشارة  بالحبل بيوحنا المعمدان وميلاده (لو1: 1-25؛57-80).*
*(2) بشارة  الملاك للعذراء بالحبل بالمسيح وميلاده (لو1: 26-38).*
*(3) شك يوسف  النجار في العذراء وبشارة الملاك له (مت1: 18-25).*
*(4) ميلاد  المسيح في بيت لحم (لو2: 1-20).*
*(5) الختان  ودخول الطفل يسوع الهيكل ونبوات سمعان وحديث حنة النبية عنه مع جميع المنتظرين فداء  في إسرائيل (لو1: 21-38).*
*(6) ظهور  النجم للمجوس ومجيئهم إلى أورشليم ثم بيت لحم (مت2: 1-12).*
*(7) قتل  أطفال بيت لحم ورحلة هروب العائلة المقدسة إلى مصر وعودته منها إلى الناصرة (مت2:  13-23).*
*(8) الطفل  يسوع يناقش الشيوخ ويسألهم في الهيكل في سن 12 سنة (لو2 "41-52).*
* وقد كان  هدف تدوين هذه الأحداث، بالروح القدس، هو؛ تعريف المؤمنين بأصل المسيح السماوي كابن  الله العلي، وتجسده من الروح القدس ومن مريم العذراء، وكونه الوارث لعرش داود  الروحي، من جهة نسبه ليوسف وميلاده من العذراء، وكليهما من نسل داود، الرد على  الادعاءات اليهودية الكاذبة التي زعمت أن العذراء حملت به سفاحا من جندي يدعى  بانثيرا Panthera، فرح السمائيين والأرضيين بتجسده لخلاص البشرية،  تتميم النبوات التي سبقت وأعلنت عن تفاصيل تجسده وميلاه، مجيئه لخلاص كل البشرية،  ومواجهته للآلام منذ طفولته.*
* وبرغم  كفاية ذلك، إلا أنه لم يشبع فضول العامة والبسطاء وأصحاب الفكر الهرطوقي، الذين  رغبوا في معرفة تفصيلات ومعلومات أكثر عن ميلاد المسيح وطفولته وصبوته، فقد أرادوا  سيرة تفصيلية لحياة المسيح وليس ما يخص خلاصهم الأبدي، كقول القديس يوحنا بالروح  القدس: " وأما هذه  فقد كتبت لتؤمنوا أن يسوع هو المسيح ابن الله ولكي تكون لكم إذا آمنتم حياة  باسمه " (يو20:  31).*
* وكانت  الأحداث المذكورة في كل من الإنجيل للقديس متى والإنجيل للقديس لوقا تشكل تربة خصبة  لإطلاق الخيال الأسطوري لتأليف روايات أسطورية خيالية تنطلق منها. فراح يختلق  روايات وأحداث ترجع لما وراء هذه الأحداث الحقيقية وتتقدم للأمام وتنسج القصص  الأسطورية التي تختص ليس بالميلاد فقط، بل تتجه نحو العذراء وتهتم بالسيرة الذاتية  لها، وترجع لما قبل ميلادها وكيفية نشأتها وتربيتها في الهيكل وعناية الملائكة بها  وإطعامها من السماء، إلى بشارة الملاك لها، وتتجه ليوسف البار، الرجل البار الذي  أستحق أن يكون خطيب العذراء، وأن ينسب إليه المسيح، وتقدم سيرة لحياته، وتتكلم عن  زواجه قبل العذراء وأنه كان أرملاً وقت خطوبته لها، وتعلل وجود أخوة للمسيح بأنهم  أولاد يوسف من زوجته السابقة، المتوفاة. وتحاول التأكيد على عقيدة الكنيسة في دوام  بتولية العذراء بصورة تفصيلية ولكن بشكل دوسيتي غنوسي غير أرثوذكسي.*
* وقد وصفت  هذه الأحداث بمسحة غنوسية دوسيتية، تنكر حقيقة جسد المسيح، ومع ذلك حاولت تأكيد  تجسده بميلاده من العذراء، مع التأكيد على دوام بتوليتها.*
* وكانت  الهرطقات الغنوسية هي أكثر من أهتم بهذه الروايات الأسطورية في هذه الكتب  الأبوكريفية، فقد كانت مهتمة بالبحث عن روايات عن المسيح تتناسب مع أفكارها  وهرطقاتها. فقد اهتمت بظهورات المسيح بعد القيامة ونسجت حولها عشرات الروايات  والكتب، كما اهتمت بدخوله الهيكل في طفولته ومناقشاته مع الشيوخ، ونسجت حولها  الأساطير التي زعمت أنه كشف عن معرفته الكلية وحكمته غير المحدودة، متجاهلة ما جاء  في الإنجيل القانوني بأوجهه الأربعة حول التجسد. *

*4 – لا  معقولية معجزات وأساطير هذه الكتب الأبوكريفية: *
* وعلى عكس ما  جاء في الأناجيل القانونية (الإنجيل بأوجهه الأربعة)، وما جاء في تقليد الكنيسة  وكتب آبائها، تمتلئ هذه  الكتب الأبوكريفية الأسطورية بالأفكار الخرافية والخيالية فتنسب للمسيح، في ميلاده  وطفولته، أعمالا خيالية لا مبرر لها كسجود التنانين والأسود والنمور والثيران  والحمير له! بل ونرى الطفل يسوع، طفلاً مشاكساً متقلباً ذا طبيعة تدميرية يؤذى  معلميه ويتسبب في موت رفقائه بصورة إعجازية لا مبرر لها، تمزج قدرة الله بنزوات طفل  مشاكس! وغير ذلك من الأفكار الأسطورية الخرافية المتأثرة بالفكر الإغريقي  الهيلينسيتى والتي تشبع فضول البسطاء والعامة الذين اعتادوا سماع مثلها في دياناتهم  الوثنية السابقة لاعتناقهم المسيحية. *
* يقول  العالم الإنجليزي وستكوت: " في المعجزات الأبوكريفية لا نجد مفهوما سليما  لقوانين تدخلات العناية الإلهية، فهي تجرى لسد أعواز طارئة، أو لإرضاء عواطف وقتية،  وكثيرا ما تنافي الأخلاق، فهي استعراض للقوة بدون داع من جانب الرب أو من جانب من  عملت معه المعجزة "(7). *
* " وهذا  يكشف تصورات وأفكار قادة بعض الفرق  الهرطوقية الذين كتبوا تراثاً ضخماً من الكتابات الأبوكريفية التي تكشف عن عقائدهم  وفلسفاتهم وخرافاتهم في شخصية المسيح في طفولته، التي جعلوا منها طفولة مفعمة  بالمعجزات والقدرات التي تخالف ناموس الطبيعة ".  *
* يقول قاموس  الكتاب المقدس، تحت مادة الأناجيل غير القانونية، عن هذه الكتب الأسطورية، الأناجيل  المنحولة: " وأما موضوع هذه الأناجيل فوصف لحالة يوسف والعذراء مريم، والعجائب التي  عملها المسيح في حداثته، وما شاهده في الهاوية وغير هذه مما يرضي عقول السذّج  ومن شابههم من العامة الذين يرتاحون إلى مثل هذه الأساطير وأخبار القصصيين. أما  نقص هذه الأناجيل فظاهر لأنها تناقض روح المخلص وحياته، على أنها دليل على صحة  الأسفار القانونية دلالة النقود الزائفة على وجود النقود*
*الصحيحة  الخالصة ". *
* ويقول أحد  الكتاب: " أن كتبة ومؤلفي هذه الأناجيل كانوا مسيحيين متأثرين بالغنوسية أرادوا أن  يقدموا سيرة للمسيح تتفق مع أفكارهم الغنوسية والتي هي خليط من عقائد وفلسفات  وأساطير وخرافات شتى: يهودية ومسيحية وفارسية ويونانية ورومانية الخ أرادوا أن  يحيطوا المسيح حتى في طفولته بهالة من القداسة والمعجزات فاخذوا ينسجون حوله معجزات  غريبة فجة تتنافي مع الذوق والضمير والأخلاق, كانت العبرة عندهم بحشو أناجيلهم  بالمعجزات بصرف النظر عن مضمونها والهدف والمغزى منها فالطفل يسوع كان قادرا على كل  شئ, وكدليل على ذلك نسبوا له معجزة خلاصتها انه كان يقتل الأطفال رفاقه عندما يلعب  معهم عندما يغضبوه!! *
* والغريب أن  هذه الأناجيل الساذجة (أناجيل الطفولة) تنفرد ببعض المعجزات التي اختلقها مؤلفوها  والتي لم توجد إلا بهذه الأناجيل ولم ترد في الأناجيل الأربعة ولا في عشرات  الأناجيل المنحولة (الأبوكريفا Apocrypha) الأخرى مثل أن المسيح كان يتكلم في المهد وانه كان يخلق من الطين  كهيئة الطير ".*
* ويقول عما  جاء بالكتاب المسمى بإنجيل الطفولة لتوما: " هذا الإنجيل الملئ بالخرافات  والخزعبلات التي اختلقها مسيحي غنوسي إيمانا منه أن هذا سيزيد من عظمة المسيح في  فترة طفولته المسكوت عنها في الأناجيل الأربعة, فاخذ يطوف بخياله وينسج قصصا  إعجازية تصل إلى درجة الإسفاف والانحطاط أحيانا, فيظهر المسيح الطفل بصورة الساحر  المتمكن من فن السحر لكي يبرهن على قدرته فيصنع معجزات خارقة لا هدف من ورائها إلا  أظهار العضلات فيعذب من يشاء ويقتل من يشاء وينتقم ممن يشاء!! فصارت المعجزة عند  المسيح الطفل قوة غاشمة غبية صبيانية لا هدف أخلاقي أو إنساني لها ".*
* وتقول  دائرة المعارف الكتابية، تحت كلمة أبوكريفا؛ " في كل هذا النوع من الأناجيل، نلاحظ  أن رغبة كتاب الأناجيل غير القانونية في مضاعفة المعجزات، جعلتهم لا يعيرون أي  اعتبار للمدة التي مضت من حياة المسيح بين الاثنتي عشرة والثلاثين من العمر، ولعل  السبب الرئيسي في ذلك هو أن أخبار هذه الفترة من حياة المخلص، لا تصل بهم إلى هدف  عقائدي معين ". *
* وتعتمد هذه  الأساطير بالدرجة الأولى على كتابين هما، الكتاب المسمى بإنجيل يعقوب البدائي،  والذي يركز على مكانة العذراء السامية وقصص معجزات الحمل والميلاد الأسطورية،  المستمدة أصلاً من الإنجيل القانوني، والكتاب المسمى بإنجيل توما الإسرائيلي، والذي  يركز على معجزات المسيح الأسطورية في طفولته. وقد كان هذان الكتابان هما الأساس لكل  ما كتب بعد ذلك في هذا الشأن. وقد كتب الأول لتمجيد العذراء القديسة مريم ويروى  أحداث إعجازية تخص ميلادها ونشأتها، بينما يقدم الثاني الطفل يسوع في شكل غريب وشاذ  جداً، بل وفي صورة لا يذكرها أي كتاب أرثوذكسي، لأي كاتب من آباء الكنيسة، بأي شكل  من الأشكال. وتصاغ مادته بأسلوب أدبي أسطوري يقدم الطفل يسوع كامل المعرفة والحكمة  والعلم على الإطلاق وبدون تحفظ. وعلى عكس الإنجيل القانوني الذي يقول أنه كان ينمو  في المعرفة والحكمة بحسب نموه الجسدي وتقدم عمره الزمني، وأنه كان يحجب ويخفي  لاهوته وأنه لم يكشف عن معرفته الكلية إلا بعد حلول الروح القدس وبدء خدمته، بحسب  تدبير التجسد، فقد ظهر الطفل يسوع في هذا الكتاب، والكتب التي أخذت عنه، كطفل عبقري  كامل المعرفة والعلم، ونسب له معجزات صارخة وملفته بصورة غير مبررة، تختلف بدرجة  عظيمة عن صورته في الإنجيل القانوني بأوجهه الأربعة المتميزة بالبساطة والسمو  والرفعة بدون تكلف.*
* كما اتخذت  هذه الروايات مما جاء في الإنجيل للقديس لوقا عن دخوله الهيكل في سن الثانية عشرة  عندما كان: " جالسا في وسط المعلمين يسمعهم ويسألهم. وكل الذين سمعوه بهتوا من فهمه وأجوبته " (لو2: 46و47)، وسجله الإنجيل في شكل تلقائي وبسيط، ونسجت حوله  روايات خيالية مبالغ فيها وغريبة، حيث صورت الطفل يسوع وهو يعلن معرفته اللانهائية،  ويكشف عن حقيقة لاهوته وحكمته بأفعاله وأقواله، وكونه كاشف الأسرار بلا حدود ومالك  الحكمة الإلهية في ملئها وكمالها المطلق، وبصورة دوسيتية غنوسية، وبأسلوب يدل على  أن الكاتب كان واسع الخيال جداً، خاصة في تصويره للحياة اليومية لطفولة المخلص(8).*
* ويقول أحد  الدارسين تتساوى هنا معجزات يسوع بما هو معروف في العالم الهيلينستي وينقصها أسلوب  المسيحية الحقيقية بشكل ملحوظ، فهي ببساطة تمجد الشاب يسوع الذي يستطيع أن يفعل ما  هو ملائم لفائدته جسدياً وعاطفياً(9). *
* ويقدم  الكتاب الأسطوري، المسمى بإنجيل توما، والكتب التي أخذت عنه، الطفل يسوع بشكل مريع،  وكطفل عنيف ومشاكس وسريع الغضب والانفعال، يلعن الولد الذي هدم أحواض المياة التي  عملها يسوع فيموت، ويجعل الطفل الذي يصطدم به يموت بلا ذنب جناه سوى أنه أصطدم به  دون أن يقصد!! ويتسبب في موت وإصابة أكثر من معلم من المعلمين الذين أرادوا أن  يعلموه، فكان هو أكثر علما منهم، فضربوه حتى أغتاظ ولعنهم فماتوا!! وكان قادراً  دائماً على أحياء الموتى خدمة لأمه أو للناس أو لتبرئة نفسه من تهمة التسبب في  موتهم!! بل وعندما كان يخطيء يوسف في عمله كنجار ويقيس الخشب ويقطعه بصورة خاطئة  يصلح له الطفل يسوع ذلك بأن يجعل الخشب يتمدد لأي طول يحتاجه بصورة إعجازية، فقد  كان يعمل المعجزات بلا مبرر ولا هدف سوى أظهار مقدرته على ذلك(10)!! *
*5 – موقف  آباء الكنيسة والهراطقة في القرون الأولى منها: *
* لم تنظر  الكنيسة الأولى قط إلى هذه الكتب ولا إلى ما جاء فيها، ولم تقتبس منها مطلقاً، بل  ولا يوجد مثيل لها في التسليم الرسولي مطلقاً، ولم تخرج عن دائرة من دوائر الكنيسة  في الشرق أو الغرب، بل خرجت من أوساط الهراطقة وانتشرت بين بعض العامة والبسطاء  لأنها تشبع رغبتهم وفضولهم لمعرفة الكثير عن حياة المسيح. ولم يذكر آباء الكنيسة  الأولى أية روايات أو قصص عن شخص الرب يسوع المسيح غير الموجودة في الأناجيل  القانونية (الإنجيل بأوجهه الأربع)، وقد عارضت هذه الكتب الأسطورية معارضة شديدة  ورفضتها رفضاً تاماً. ولما كانت هذه الكتب رائجة بكثرة في العصور الوسطى، خاصة  القرن الرابع والخامس والسادس، فقد رفضها القديس جيروم، وأدانها البابا داماسوس  (366 – 384م)، والبابا أنوسنت الأول (401 – 417)، وحرمها القانون الجلاسياني، والذي  وضعها تحت اسم؛ سلسلة أناجيل الطفولة الأبوكريفية المرفوضة(11). *
* وعلى عكس  إيمان الكنيسة وآبائها فقد كانت هذه الكتب الأسطورية، بصورة جوهرية، هرطوقية، بل  وأدوات دعاية دوسيتية غنوسية، أستخدمها الهراطقة لتوصيل أفكارهم وهرطقاتهم  الغنوسية، وتوصيل تعليمهم الدوسيتي الذي قال عن المسيح أنه ظهر فقط في شبه وشكل جسد  متجاهلة حقيقة وتدبير التجسد. *
* فبعد  انتشار الأناجيل القانونية، (الإنجيل بأوجهه الأربعة)، والتي أعتمد عليها، أيضاً،  وأنطلق منها جميع الهراطقة كقول القديس إيريناؤس: " الأرض التي تقف عليها هذه  الأناجيل أرض صلبة حتى أن الهراطقة أنفسهم يشهدون لها ويبدأون من هذه الوثائق وكل  منهم يسعى لتأييد عقيدته الخاصة منها"(12). فقد دعت حاجة  هؤلاء الهراطقة لتوسيع وتمديد وتزويد ما جاء بها، وملء الفراغ الخاص بتفاصيل ميلاد  المسيح وطفولته وصبوته، وتقديم وإعلان تعاليم هرطوقية لا وجود لها في الإنجيل  الحقيقي. " وكانت أناجيل الطفولة مثالاً هاماً لهذا النوع من التوسع فتم توسيع  آيات الأناجيل القانونية القليلة وتمديدها وتزويدها بإضافات ضخمة، وهنا وضُع في  الاعتبار تأثير الشكل الأدبي للعالم المحيط "(13). *
* فقد كان  الغنوسيون مهتمين بهذه القصص الخاصة بالطفولة وتشجيع انتشارها وعلقوا عليها أفكارهم  الهرطوقية. واستخدموا روايات ظهورات المسيح القائم من الأموات مع حادثة دخوله  الهيكل في سن الثانية عشرة وكل الأساطير التي نسبت لها، وقدموها في أطار مناسب  كوّن، شكل، روايات الطفولة الغنوسية التي صورت المسيح فقط في مظهر إنسان دون أن  يكون كذلك، وأنه لم يكن في الواقع في حاجة للنمو والتطور بحسب نموه الجسدي ومراحل  عمره المختلفة، ولا لزيادة المعرفة، بل بدا في المنظر هكذا في أطواره المختلفه لأنه  كان يمتلك الإعلان الكامل في ملئه وكماله، كما كان لديه قوة إعجازية غير محدودة  لعمل المعجزات مهما كانت.*

*
* * (1) Strong's Hebrew and Greek Dictionaries.*

*(2) Vincent's Word Study of the New Testament Vol.  2:83.*

*(3) The Pulpit Commentary Vol. 17 : 85.*
*- 68 -*​
*(4) مجموعة الشرع الكنسي ص 314 ؛ تاريخ الفكر المسيحي القس يوحنا  الخضري ج 3 : 130.*
*- 70  -*​
*(5) تفسير إنجيل لوقا الجزء الأول.*

*(6) New Testament Apocrypha, Wilhelm Schneemelcher,  Vol. 1: 364-367. *
*- 71 -*​
*(7) دائرة المعارف  الكتابية جـ 1 : 58.*
*- 73  -*​
*(8) N. T. Apocrypha, Vol. 1 442. *
*- 75 -*​
*(9) Achtemeier, "Gospel Miracle Traditions and the  Divine Man. p.192.*

*Apocripal Gospels.*​ * (10)  International Standard Bible Encyclopedia,*​ *- 76  -*​
*(11)  N. T. Apocrypha, Vol. 1. 418.*

*(12) Ag. Haer. 3:11,8.*

*(13) N. T. Apocrypha, Vol. 1. 418.*
*- 77 -*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: أبوكريفا العهد الجديد كيف كتبت؟ ولماذا رفضتها الكنيسة؟*

*الفصل الخامس*​ *مولد مريم والطفل يسوع المسمى بإنجيل يعقوب التمهيدي*​ 
*1 – مقدمة  الكتاب: *
* هذا الكتاب  له عدة أسماء مذكورة على عدد من المخطوطات اليونانية والسريانية، فيذكر اسمه في  أقدم مخطوطة له (Papyrus Bodmer  V) ب " ميلاد مريم "، وسمي ب " تاريخ يعقوب "، و "  رواية يعقوب "، أو حتى بدون ذكر لاسم يعقوب في الكثير من المخطوطات. وكان  أول من أطلق عليه اسم " الإنجيل الأوَّلي " هو الراهب اليسوعي الفرنسي  جوليّوم بوستيل (Guillaume postel) الذي ترجمه إلى اللاتينية سنة 1552م. وله أسم أخر في الترجمة  السريانية هو: " تاريخ يعقوب عن مولد كلية القداسة ودائمة البتولية والدة الله  وابنها يسوع المسيح ". ويشير إليه أوريجانوس ب " كتاب يعقوب ". وقد ذكر  في مرسوم البابا جلاسيوس الذي استبعده من دائرة الأسفار القانونية، ووصفه  الأبوكريفي، باسم " إنجيل يعقوب الصغير الأبوكريفي ".*
* كما سمي ب  " الأوَّلي " أو " التمهيدي " لأنه يذكر أحداث تختص بكيفية الحبل  بالعذراء القديسة مريم وميلادها وكذلك بأحداث تختص بميلاد الرب يسوع المسيح وطفولته  لم تذكر في الأناجيل القانونية خاصة الإنجيل للقديس متى والإنجيل للقديس لوقا. وقد  كتبت بعد ذلك، كما سنرى، مجموعة من أناجيل الطفولة والميلاد اعتمدت بالدرجة الأولى  على هذا الكتاب وعلى الكتاب المسمى بإنجيل توما الإسرائيلي الخاص بطفولة المخلص.  ويرى ب. بيترز(P.Peeters)، أن مصدر هذه الأعمال هو سرياني فريد مكتوب قبل العام 400م. وربما  يكون قد ضم كتابات مرجعها شرقي وحتى بوذي. ويرى ج. ميشل (J.Michl) إمكانية وجود كتيَّب خاص بالطفولة الإلهية من القرن الثاني  الميلادي، ويبدو أنه كتُب حوالي سنة 150م. ويؤكد يوستينوس وجود مثل هذا الكتاب  وكذلك أوريجانوس وأكليمندس الإسكندري. ويزعم المؤلف أنه يعقوب أخو يسوع من زواج سابق  ليوسف. ويضم أقدم روايات عن طفولة القديسة مريم ونشأتها في الهيكل، وولادة يسوع  العذراوية. وقد احتُفظ بهذا النص في أصله اليوناني، وفي ترجمات سريانية، وأرمينية،  وقبطية، وسلافونية، وعربية، ولاتينية 000 مع تغييرات متعددة. وكان منتشرا في الشرق  ومعروف جيدا للآباء اليونانيين، ولكنهم لم يعتبروه قط ككتاب قانوني. وقد حرمة في  الكنيسة الغربية الباباوات ديدمسوس (382م) وانوسنت الأول (405م) والبابا جلاسيوس  (496م). *
*2 – مؤلف  الكتاب وموضوعه: *
* يزعم  الكاتب أنه يعقوب أخو الرب، وأنه ابن يوسف من زيجة سابقة قبل العذراء. ولكن هذا  الزعم غير صحيح لأن الكتاب نفسه لم تكتب أقدم رواياته قبل سنة 150م، وأنه كتب  (الكتاب) بعد موت هيرودس، والذي يفترض أنه هيرودس أغريباس. ويرى بعض العلماء أنه من  المحتمل أن يكون فيه فقرات كانت مكتوبة بالعبرية، وأنه استخدم مصادر متنوعة، شفوية  ومكتوبة، منها ما جاء في كل من الإنجيل للقديس متى والإنجيل للقديس لوقا، مع وجود  تقليد بدائي يقول بزواج سابق ليوسف البار قبل أن تُخطب له العذراء القديسة مريم،  وأنه أنجب من زيجته السابقة أخوة يسوع، إلى جانب كم كبير من العهد القديم، خاصة قصة  صموئيل النبي في طفولته والتي وظفها جيداً في روايته لقصة يواقيم وزوجته حنة، والدا  العذراء، وعدم أنجابهما لأطفال، وأنطلق بخيال حر يؤلف رواياته، كما يرى البعض أنه  يمكن أن يكون هناك شيء من التقليد الشفوي الذي استخدمه في ذلك العمل، خاصة ميلاد  الطفل يسوع في كهف في بيت لحم. *
* ويرى بعض  العلماء مثل ساندي في كتابه، " الأناجيل في القرن الثاني "، أن يوستينوس الشهيد قد  أشار إليه، خاصة في ذكره لميلاد يسوع في كهف في بيت لحم ونسب مريم لداود، مما قد  يدل على أنه كان معروفاً في صورة أقدم، في النصف الأول من القرن الثاني، سنة 150م.  وهناك فصول عديدة كتبت لاحقاً على مراحل متعددة. *
* ويستنتج  بروفيسور أور من تغير أسلوب الكلام من ضمير الغائب إلى ضمير المتكلم أن أصل الكتاب  هو مصدر أسيني أبيوني، وأنه من جمع جملة كتَّاب مما يعلل الاختلاف الكبير في تحديد  تاريخ كتابته، فالبعض يرجع به إلى القرن الأول، وزاهن وكروجر يرجعان به إلى العقد  الأول من القرن الثاني، ويرجع به آخرون إلى النصف الثاني من القرن الثاني. بينما  يرجع به آخرون (مثل هارناك) - في صورته الحالية - إلى منتصف القرن الرابع.  *
* ومن  دراستنا لنص الكتاب ومحتواه يتضح أن الكاتب الذي جمعه، أو محرره النهائي، من أصل  غير يهودي ولا صلة له بفلسطين حيث يوجد في الكتاب أخطاء دينية وتاريخية وجغرافية  كثيرة، وهي أخطاء لا تخفي على أي دارس أو يهودي فلسطيني من عصر المسيح، مثل كلامه  عن نشأة العذراء وتربيتها في الهيكل، وهذا مستحيل، وطرد يواقيم لكونه عاقر ولم يكن  ذلك من عادات اليهود. وربما يكون الكاتب من أصل يوناني أو أنه من اليهود الدخلاء  الذين اعتنقوا المسيحية، وكان هدفه وغايته هو تأكيد قداسة العذراء القديسة مريم  وتمجيدها والتأكيد على دوام بتوليتها.*
* ويتكون  الكتاب من ثلاثة أقسام، يختص القسم الأول منه بميلاد العذراء الإعجازي الذي يستوحي  فيه قصة ميلاد صموئيل النبي بل ويتخذ من اسم حنة أم صموئيل اسما لوالدة القديسة  مريم وتربيتها منذ لحظة طفولتها في الهيكل إلى مرحلة النضج الأنثوي. ويتكلم القسم  الثاني عن نضج العذراء كأنثى واستحالة بقائها في الهيكل وخطبتها ليوسف النجار  بطريقة إعجازية ليكون لها حارساً، ويقول هذا الكتاب أنه، يوسف، كان أرملاً وله  أولاد من زواجه الأول، وهذا ما جعل البعض يقول أنهم أخوة المسيح المذكورين في  الإنجيل القانوني الموحى به بالروح القدس " يعقوب ويوسي  ويهوذا وسمعان " (مت13:  55؛27: 56؛ مر6: 3)، واعتمد علي هذا الرأي أوريجانوس. ويركز الكتاب بصورة كبيرة على  دوام بتولية العذراء قبل الحبل وبعد الميلاد، ليؤكد على هذه العقيدة التي كانت  سائدة في الكنيسة الأولى كلها. ويركز قسمه الأخير على زيارة المجوس وهروب العائلة  المقدسة إلى مصر، ويذكر قصة تقول باختفاء الطفل يوحنا المعمدان هو وأمه في الجبال  ومقتل زكريا والده بيد هيرودس الملك.*
* وباختصار  فهو يقدم قصة ميلاد العذراء ودخولها الهيكل وخطبتها ليوسف وميلاد الطفل يسوع وما  حدث وقت ميلاده ثم اختباء يوحنا المعمدان وحمايته بصورة إعجازية، بشكل أسطوري يشبع  فضول من كانوا يتوقون لمعرفة أحداث ما لم تذكره الأناجيل القانونية عن هذه الفترة  من حياة الرب يسوع المسيح. *
*3 – نص  الكتاب: *
* نقدم هنا  نص الكتاب مترجماً عن عدة ترجمات إنجليزية وأن كنا قد اعتمدنا بالدرجة الأولى على  ترجمة اسكندر شديد اللبنانية، مع وضع عناوين جانبية لكل فصل تشرح موضوعه ومحتواه.  *
*الفصل  الأول: لا يحق لك أن تقدم قربانك، لأنك لم تنجب ذرية في إسرائيل: *
* نقرأ في  سجلات أسباط إسرائيل الاثنى عشر أن يواقيم كان غنيّاً جداً ويقدَّم لله قرابين  مضاعفة، قائلا في قلبه: " لتكن خيراتي للشعب كلّه، من أجل مغفرة خطاياي لدى الله،  ليُشفق الربّ عليَّ ". وحلَّ عيد الربّ الكبير وكان أبناء إسرائيل يأتون بقرابينهم،  فاحتجَّ راؤبين على يواقيم، قائلاَّ: " لا يحق لك أن تقدم قربانك، لأنك لم تنجب  ذرية في إسرائيل ". *
* فاستولى  على يواقيم حزن عظيم، ومضى يراجع سلاسل انساب الأسباط الاثنى عشر، قائلاً في سرَّه:  " سوف أرى إنْ كنت الوحيد في أسباط إسرائيل الذي لم ينجب ذرية في إسرائيل ".  وبتفحُّص سجلات الماضي، رأى أن الأبرار كلهم أنجبوا ذرية، لأنه تذكَّر إبراهيم الأب  الذي رزقه الله، في أيامه الأخيرة، إسحق ابناً فأغتم يواقيم لذلك ولم يشأ الظهور  ثانية أمام امرأته؛ فمضى إلى الصحراء، ونصب فيها خيمته، وصام أربعين يوماً وأربعين  ليلة، قائلا في قلبه: " لن أتناول طعاماً ولا شراباً؛ وصلاتي ستكون طعامي الوحيد ".  *
*الفصل  الثاني: حزن حنة بسبب عدم إنجابها لذرية: *
* وكانت  امرأته حنة تعاني حزناً مضاعفاً، وكانت فريسة ألم مضاعف، وقائلة: " أنني ارثي  لترملي وعقمي ". إلا أن عيد الربّ الكبير حلّ، فقالت يهوديت خادمة حنة، لها: " إلى  متى تستسلمين للحزن؟ ليس مسموحاً لك بالبكاء، لأننا في العيد الكبير.*
*خذي إذاً  هذا الرداء وزيَّني رأسك. فأنا خادمتك، وأما أنت فسوف تشبهين ملكة ". فأجابت حنة: "  ابتعدي عنى، لا أريد أن أفعل شيئاً من ذلك. إن الله أذلَّني بشدة. أخشى أن يعاقبني  الله بسبب خطيئتك ". فأجابت الخادمة يهوديت: " ماذا أقول لك، ما دمت لا تريدين سماع  صوتي؟ أن الله أغلق بحقًّ بطنك لئلا تُرزقي طفلاً لإسرائيل ". وحزنت حنة جداً وخعلت  ثياب حدادها؛ وزيَّنت رأسها وارتدت ملابس عرس. ونزلت، نحو الساعة التاسعة، إلى  الحديقة لتتنزَّه، وإذ رأت شجرة الغار، جلست تحتها، ووجَّهت صلواتها إلى الربّ،  قائلة: "يا إله آبائي، باركني واستجبْ صلاتي، كما باركت أحشاء سارة ورزقتها إسحق  ابناً ". *
*الفصل  الثالث: حنة ترثي نفسها لعدم إنجابها: *
* ورأت على  شجرة الغار، وهى ترفع عينَيها إلى السماء، عشَّاً للعصافير، فأنشدت مرثاة لنفسها  قائلة: " وا أسفاه! بماذا يمكنني أن أقارن؟ لمَنْ أدين بالحياة لأكون ملعونة هكذا  في حضور أبناء إسرائيل؟ أنهم يسخرون منى ويحقَّرونني وقد طردوني من هيكل الربّ. وا  أسفاه! بمن أُشبه؟ أيمكنني أن أُقارن بطيور السماء؟ لكن الطيور مثمرة أمامك، ياربّ.  أيمكنني أن أُقارَن بحيوانات الأرض؟ لكنها مثمرة أمامك يا ربّ. لا، لا يمكنني أن  أُقارن بالبحر، لأنه مسكون بأسماك، ولا بالأرض، لأنها تعطى ثماراً في أوانها،  وتبارك الربّ ". *
*الفصل  الرابع: بشارة الملاك لحنة ويواقيم بإنجاب نسل: *
* وإذا بملاك  الربّ قد ظهر لها وقال: "يا حنة، أن الله سمع صلاتك؛ سوف تحبلين وتلدين، ونسلك  يحكىً عنه في العالم كله ". فقالت حنة: " حي هو الرب، إلهي؛ سواء كان من ألده ذكراً  أم أنثى فسوف أُقدمه للربّ، وسوف يكرَّس حياته للخدمة ألإلهية ". وإذا بملاكَين  أتيا، قائلين لها: "هوذا، يواقيم، زوجك، يصل مع قطعانه ". ونزل ملاك الربّ نحوه،  قائلاً: " يا يواقيم، يا يواقيم، أن الله سمع صلاتك، وستحبل امرأتك حنة ". ونزل  يواقيم ونادى رعاته، قائلاً: " أحضروا لي هنا عشر نعاج سليمة وبلا عيب، وسأنذرها  للربّ إلهي. وأحضروا لي اثني عشر عجلاً بلا عيب، وسوف أقدّمها للكهنة وشيوخ بيت  إسرائيل، وائتوني بمئة كبش، وهذه الكباش كلّها ستكون للشعب كلّه ". وإذا بيواقيم  آتٍ مع قطعانه،  وكانت حنة عند باب منزلها، فلمحت يواقيم آتياً مع قطعانه؛ فركضت وارتمت على عنقه،  قائلةً: " اعلم الآن أن الرب إلهي باركني، لأنني كنت أرملة ولم أعُدْ كذلك؛ وكنت  عاقراً وحبلت ". وارتاح يواقيم في اليوم نفسه في منزله.*
*الفصل  الخامس: حنة تحبل وتلد: *
* وفي الغد،  قدَّم يواقيم قرابينه وقال في نفسه: " إذا كان الربّ قد باركني، فلتكن لي علامة  ظاهرة على عصابة جبين رئيس الكهنة". وقدَّم يواقيم تقدماته، ونظر إلى العصابة، حين  صعد إلى مذبح الرب، ولم يرَ خطيئة فيه. فقال يواقيم: " اعلم الآن أن الربّ استجابني  وغفر لي كلّ خطاياي ". ونزل مبرراً من بيت الربّ وأقبل إلى منزله. وحبلت حنة، وفي  الشهر التاسع ولدت وقالت لقابلتها: " ماذا ولدت؟ " فأجابت الأخرى: " بنتاً ". فقالت  حنة: " نفسي ابتهجت هذه الساعة ". وأرضعت حنة طفلتها وأسمتها مريم. *
*الفصل  السادس: وليمة الفرح بميلاد مريم وتقديمها للهيكل: *
* ونمت  الطفلة من يوم إلى يوم. وعندما بلغت من العمر ستة أشهر، وضعتها أُمها أرضاً لترى  إنْ كانت ستقف. فسارت سبع خطوات وجاءت ترتمي في ذراعَي أُمها. فقالت حنة: " ليحَي  الربّ إلهي؛ لن تسيري على الأرض حتى أُقدَّمك في هيكل الربّ ". وصنعت محرابا في  حجرة نومها، وكانت تبعد عنها كلّ ما كان مُنَجَّساً.*
* وأحضرت  بناتاً عبرانيات بلا عيب للاعتناء بالطفلة. وعندما أتمَّت عامها الأول، أقام يواقيم  وليمة كبرى، ودعا الكهنة والكتبة ومجلس الشيوخ كلَه وكلَ شعب إسرائيل. وأحضر الطفلة  للكهنة، فباركوها قائلين: " يا إله آبائنا، بارك هذه الطفلة وأعطها اسماً يُعظَّم  في كلّ الأجيال ". وقال الشعب كلّه: " آمين، ليكن كذلك ". وقدَّمها أبواها للكهنة  فباركوها، قائلين: " يا إله المجد، تطلع لهذه الطفلة وامنحها بركةً لا تعرف أي  انقطاع ". وحملتها أُمها وأرضعتها، وأنشدت للرب الإله، قائلةً: *
* " سأنشد  مدائح الربّ إلهي، لأنه تطلع إليّ وخلَّصني من تعييرات أعدائي. وأعطاني الربّ إلهي  ثمرة عدل مضاعفة في حضرته. مَنْ يُعلن لأبناء راؤبين أن لحنة طفلاً؟ اسمعي كلّك، يا  أسباط إسرائيل الاثني عشر، اعلمي أن حنة تُرضع ". ووضعت الطفلة في المكان الذي  طهَّرته، وخرجت، وخدمت المدعوين، وحين انتهت الوليمة وهم في ملء السعادة يمجدون إله  إسرائيل. *
*الفصل  السابع: مريم تدخل الهيكل: *
* عندما بلغت  مربم الثانية من عمرها، قال يواقيم لحنة، زوجته: " لنقُدْها إلى هيكل الله،  ولنتمَّم النذر الذي نذرناه، لئلا يغضب الله ولا يقبل تقدماتنا ". فقالت حنة: "  لننتظر العام الثالث، خوفاً من أن تعاود إلى أبيها وأمها ". فقال يواقيم: " لننتظر  ". وبلغت الطفلة عامها الثالث، فقال يواقيم: " نادوا عذارى العبرانيين اللواتي بلا  عيب، وليحملن مصابيح ويُشعلْنها، وعلى الطفلة ألا تلتفت إلى الوراء وألا يبتعد  ذهنها عن بيت الله ". وصنعت العذارى كما أمر به، ودخلن الهيكل. واستقبل الكاهن  الطفلة وقبَّلها وقال: " يا مريم، أن الرب عظّم اسمك في جميع الأجيال، وفي آخر  الأيام، سيُظهر الله فيك خلاص أبناء إسرائيل ". ووضعها على درجة المذبح الثالثة،  فسكب الله نعمته عليها، فارتعشت فرحاً وهي ترقص برجليها وقد أحبها كلّ بيت  إسرائيل.*
*الفصل  الثامن: مريم تتلقّى طعامها من يد الملائكة: *
* ونزل  أبواها متعجبين، شاكرَين الله ومسبَّحينن لأن الطفلة لم تلتفت إليهما. وكانت مريم  في هيكل الربّ مثل اليمامة وكانت تتلقّى طعامها من يد  الملائكة.*
* وعندما  بلغت الثانية عشرة من عمرها، اجتمع الكهنة في هيكل الربّ وقالوا: " هوذا مريم قد  بلغت عمر الأثنى عشر عاما في الهيكل؛ فماذا سنفعل في شأنها، لئلا تمس قداسة هيكل  الربّ إلهنا دنس ما؟ ". وقال الكهنة لرئيس الكهنة: " أذْهَبْ وقف أمام هيكل الربّ  وصلَّ من أجلها، وما يُظهرُه الله لك، نمتثل له ". فدخل رئيس الكهنة إلى قدس  الأقداس، وقد لبس رداءه الكهنوتي المزيَّن باثنى عشر جُرساً، وصلى من أجل مريم.  وإّذا بملاك الربّ يظهر له قائلاً: " يا زكريا، يا زكريا، أُخْرُجْ واستدع مَنْ هم  أرامل وسط الشعب، وليأت كلّ واحد بعصى، ومَنْ يختاره الله بعلامة يكون الزوج  الُمعطى لمريم ليحفظها ".وخرج المنادون في كل بلاد اليهودية، وبوق بوق الربّ وهرع  الجميع.*
*الفصل  التاسع: حمامة تخرج من عصا يوسف: *
* وأتى يوسف  كالآخرين، وقد تخلَّى عن فأسه، وإذ اجتمعوا، مضَوا نحو رئيس الكهنة، ومعهم عصيهم.  فأخذ الكاهن عصا كلّ واحد، ودخل الهيكل وصلى وخرج بعد ذلك وأعاد إلى كلّ واحد عصاه  التي جاء بها، فلم تظهر أي علامة؛ لكنه عندما أعاد إلى يوسف عصاه، خرجت منها حمامة،  حطّت على رأس يوسف. فقال رئيس الكهنة ليوسف: " لقد اختيارك الله لتقبُّل عذراء  الربّ هذه وتحفظها قربك ". فقَّدم يوسف اعتراضات قائلا: " لي أولاد وأنا شيخ، وهي  فتاة صغيرة جداً؛ وأخشى أن أكون عرضة للسخرية بالنسبة إلى أبناء إسرائيل ". فأجاب  رئيس الكهنة يوسف: " خاف الربّ إلهك وتذكَّر كيف عاقب الله عصيان داثان، وأبيرام  وقورح، وكيف انفتحت الأرض وابتعلتهم، لأنهم تجرأوا على اعتراض أوامر الله. خاف  إذاً، يا يوسف أن يحصل كذلك لبيتك ". فتقبَّل يوسف مريم مرتعباً وقال لها: " أنني  أتقبَّلك من هيكل الربّ وأترك لك المسكن، وأذهب لأزاول مهنتي نجاراً وأعود إليك.  وليحفظك الله كلّ الأيام ". *
*الفصل  العاشر: اختيار مريم لتغزل ستارة لهيكل الرب: *
* وعُقد  اجتماع للكهنة وقالوا: " لنصنع حجاباً (ستارة)أو بساطاً لهيكل الربّ ". فقال رئيس  الكهنة: " أحضروا ليَّ عذارى سبط داود اللواتي بلا عيب ". وبحث المستشارون ووُجدوا  سبعاً من تلك العذارى. ورأى رئيس الكهنة أمامه مريم التي كانت من سبط داود وكانت  بلا عيب أمام الله. فقال: " اختاروا لي بالقرعة مَنْ تغزل خيط ذهب ونارىّ وكتان  رفيع وحرير وبرتقالي مُحْمَرّ وقرمزي ". وحصلت مريم بالقرعة على الأُرجوان الخالص  والقرمز، وإذ تسلَّمتهما، ذهبت إلى بيتها. وفي الوقت نفسه، أصبح زكريا أبكم، وحلَّ  صموئيل محلَّه. إلى وقت كلام زكريا ثانيةً. وأخذت مريم تغزل، وقد تسلَّمت الأرجوان  والقرمز.*
*الفصل  الحادي عشر: بشارة الملاك للعذراء بالحبل وميلاد ابن الله: *
* ومضت  بجرتها لتملأها بماءَّ، فإذا بها تسمع صوتاً يقول: " السلام لك، يا مريم، يا ممتلئة  نعمة، الربّ معك: مباركة أنت في النساء ". ونظرت مريم حولها يميناًً ويساراًً لتعرف  من أين يأتي ذلك الصوت. وعادت إلى بيتها، وقد ارتجفت، ووضعت الجرَّة، وإذ تناولت  الأُرجوان، جلست على مقعدها لتعمل. وإذا بملاك الربّ واقفا أمامها قائلا: " لا  تخافي يا مريم؛ لأنك وجدت نعمة عند الربّ وها أنت ستحبلين حسب كلمته ". وكانت مريم  تقول في نفسها، وقد سمعته: " هل أحبل من الله وأضع كما تلد الأُخريات؟ " فقال لها  ملاك الربّ: " لن يكون الأمر كذلك يا مريم، لأن قوة الله تظلَّلك، لذلك المولود منك  قدوس ويُدعى ابن الله. وتُسمينه يسوع؛ لأنه يخلص شعبه من خطاياهم. وها أن نسيبتك  أليصابات حبلت بابن في شيخوختها، والتي كانت تُدعى عاقراً هي في شهرها السادس، فما  من مستحيل على الله؟" فقالت له مريم: " إنني أمَة الربّ؛ ليكن لي بحسب كلامك  ".*
*الفصل  الثاني عشر: مريم تزور أَليصابات: *
* وإذ أنهت  الأرجوان والقرمز، حملتهما إلى رئيس الكهنة. فباركها، وقال: " يا مريم، أن اسمك  ممجَّد وستكونين مباركة في كلّ الأرض ". ومضت مريم، وقد شعرت بسرور عظيم، إلى  أَّليصابات، نسيبتها، وقرعت بابها. فركضت أَّليصابات إلى بابها، لتفتح، وإذ لمحت  مريم قالت: " من أين لي هذا أن تأتي أٌم ربى لزيارتي؟ لأن الذي بداخلي ارتكض وباركك  ". وكانت الأسرار التي أعلنها رئيس الملائكة جبرائيل لمريم محجوبة عنها. وقالت،  رافعةً عينيها إلى السماء: " مَنْ أنا إذاً لتدعوني كلّ الأجيال مغبوطة؟ ". فمكثت  ثلاثة أشهر عند أليصابات. وكانت بطنها تكبر يوماً فيوماً، ومن خوفها انزوت مريم في  منزلها واختبأت عن أنظار بني إسرائيل. وكانت في السادسة عشرة من العمر عندما حدث  ذلك.*
*الفصل  الثالث عشر: شك يوسف في مريم بسبب حبلها: *
* ولما كانت  مريم في الشهر السادس من حبلها، عاد يوسف إلى البيت من عند مبانيه، فلاحظ وهو داخلّ  البيت أن مريم حبلى، فأنطرح أرضاً، وخفض رأسه، واستسلم لحزن عميق، قائلاً: " كيف  أٌبرَّر نفسي أمام الله؟ كيف أٌصلى من أجل هذه البتول؟ لقد استلمتها عذراء من هيكل  الربّ الإله، ولم أحفظها. مَنْ هو الذي ارتكب هذا الفعل الرديء في بيتي ومَنْ أغوى  العذراء؟ ألَمْ تتجدَّد قصة آدم من أجلى؟ ففي وقت مجده، دخلت الحيَّة، ووجدت حواء  وحيدة، وخدعتها؛ ولقد حدث لي الأمر نفسه حقاً ". ونهض يوسف من فوق الكيس الذي أنطرح  عليه، وقال لمريم: " أنت التي كنت صاحبة قيمة فائقة في عيني الربّ، لماذا تصرفت على  هذا النحو، ولماذا نسيت الربّ إلهك، لقد تربيت في قدس الأقداس؟ أوكنت تتلقّين  الطعام من يد الملائكة، لمَاذا تخلَّيت عن واجباتك؟" وكانت مريم تبكى  بمرارة شديدة، وأجابت: " أنا طاهرة، ولم أعرف رجلاً ". فقال لها يوسف: " ومن إذاً  فكيف حبلت؟ " فأجابت مريم: " حي هو الرب إلهي؛ أنني أٌشهدَّه على اننى لا أعلم كيف  صار الأمر هكذا ".*
*الفصل  الرابع عشر: الملاك يخبر يوسف بحقيقة حبل مريم: *
* وقال يوسف  في نفسه، وهو مذهول: " ماذا أفعل بها؟ " وقال: " إذا أخفيتُ خطيئتها، فسوف أُعتبر  مذنباً بحسب شريعة الربّ؛ وإذا اتهمتها علانية أمام بني إسرائيل، فأخشى أن يكون ما  فيها من ملاك، وان أُسلَّم الدم البريء لحكم الموت؟ ماذا أفعل بها إذاً؟ أتركها  سرّاً ". وكان منشغلاً بهذه الأفكار خلال الليل. وإذا بملاك الربّ يظهر له أثناء  نومه، ويقول له: " لا تخف الاحتفاظ بهذه البتول؛ لأن الذي فيها هو من الروح القدس،  فستلد أبناً وتسميَّه أنت يسوع؛ لأنه يخلص شعبه من خطاياهم ". فنهض يوسف من النوم  ومجَّد إله إسرائيل الذي أغدق نعمته عليه وحافظ عليها.*
*الفصل  الخامس عشر: يوسف يتهم بأنه دنس مريم: *
* وجاء حنان  الكاتب إلى يوسف وقال له: " لمَ لم تأت إلى اجتماعنا؟ " فأجابه يوسف: " كنت متعباً  من رحلتي التي قطعتها، وأردت أن أرتاح في اليوم الأول ". وإذ التفت الكاتب، رأى  مريم حبلى، فمضى مسرعاً نحو رئيس الكهنة، وقال له: " إن يوسف، الذي تثق به، اخطأ في  شكل خطير ". فقال رئيس الكهنة: " ماذا فعل؟ " فأجاب الكاتب: " لقد دنَّس العذراء  التي استلمها من هيكل الربّ، وتزوجها سراً، واختبأ من أبناء إسرائيل ". فأجاب رئيس  الكهنة: " هل فعل يوسف ذلك؟ هل أرَتكب هذه الجريمة؟ " فقال الكاتب حنانيا: " أرسلْ  كهنة، وسوف يرَون أن مريم حبلى ". ومضى الكهنة، ووجدوا صدق قول الكاتب. فقادوا مريم  ويوسف ليُحاكما، وقال رئيس الكهنة: " يا مريم، كيف تصرَّفت هكذا، ولمَ خسرت نفسك،  أنت التي ربيت في قدس الأقداس، وتلقَّيت الطعام من يد الملائكة،  وسمعت أسرار الربّ واغتبطت في حضرته؟ " وكانت تبكى بمرارة كبيرة، وأجابت: " حي هو  الربّ إلهي، اننى طاهرة في حضرة الربّ، ولم أعرف رجلاً ". فقال رئيس الكهنة ليوسف:  " لماذاَ تصرَّفت هكذا؟ " فقال يوسف: " حي هو الربّ الإله وحي هو مسيحه؛ أنني أشهدَّها على اننى طاهر من كلّ علاقة بها ". وأجاب رئيس  الكهنة: " لا تُدْل بشهادة زور، بل قُل الحقيقة؛ لقد تزوَّجتها سرّاً وأخفيتها عن  أبناء إسرائيل، ولم تحن رأسك تحت يد العلىّ القدير، ليكون نسلك مباركاً  ".*
*الفصل  السادس عشر: امتحان يوسف ومريم وبراءة مريم: *
* وقال رئيس  الكهنة أيضاًُ: " أعدْ هذه العذراء التي تسلّمتها من هيكل الربّ ". وكان يوسف يذرف  دموعاً كثيرة، فقال له رئيس الكهنة: "سوف أسقيك ماء إدانة الربّ، وسوف تظهر خطيئتك  أمام عينيك ". واخذ رئيس الكهنة الماء وسقى منه يوسف، ثم أرسله إلى الأماكن  العالية، فعاد يوسف منها في صحة تامة. وشربت مريم منه أيضاً، ومضت إلى الجبال،  وعادت من دون أن تعانى أيّ ألم. وصُعقَ الشعب كله دهشةً من عدم ظهور خطيئة فيهما.  وقال رئيس الكهنة: " أن الله لم يُظهر خطيئتكما، وأنا لن أدينكما ". وصرفهما  مغفوراً لهما. وأخذ يوسف مريم، وأعادها إلى بيته، بفرح وهو يمجد إله  إسرائيل.*
*الفصل  السابع عشر: ذهاب يوسف ومريم إلى بيت لحم: *
* وأصدر  الإمبراطور أُوغسطس قيصر قراراً بأن كلّ الذين ولدوا في بيت لحم عليهم أن يكتتبوا.  فقال يوسف: " سوف أُسجَّل أبنَيَّّ، ولكن ماذا أفعل بشأن هذه المرأة؟ بأي صفة  أُقيَّدها؟ أبصفتها زوجة؟ أنها ليست زوجتي، ولقد تقبَّلتها أمانة من هيكل الربّ.  أأقول أنها ابنتي؟ لكن كلّ أبناء إسرائيل يعلمون أنها ليست ابنتي. ماذا أفعل إذاً  بشأنها؟ ". وأسرج يوسف أتاناً أركب مريم عليها. وكان يوسف وسمعان يتبعان على بعد  ثلاثة أميال. ولما التفت يوسف، رأى مريم حزينة، فقال في نفسه: " أن ما فيها  يكدَّرها ". وعندما التفت مجدداً، رأى أنها تضحك، فقال لها: " يا مريم ما السبب في  أن وجهك تارةً حزين وتارةً فَرح؟ ". فقالت مريم ليوسف: "هذا لأنني أرى شعبَين أمام  عينَي؛ واحد يبكى وينوح والآخر يضحك ويستسلم للفرح ". وقالت له مريم، عندما وصلوا  إلى منتصف الدرب: "أنزلني عن أتاني، لان ما في يضغط علىَّ للغاية، وأنزلها يوسف من  فوق الأتان وقال لها: "أين أقودك، فهذا المكان قفر؟ *
*الفصل  الثامن عشر: تجمد كل الأشياء في لحظة واحدة: *
* وإذ وجد في  ذلك الموضع مغارة، أدخل مريم إليها، وترك ابنه ليحرسها، ماضياً بنفسه إلى بيت لحم  ليأتي بقابلة. وحين كان سائراً، رأى القطب حيث السماء كانت جامدة، والهواء مظلماً،  والطيور متوسط طيرانها. وإذ نظر إلى الأرض، رأى وعاءً مليئاً لحماً مُحضَّراً،  وعماَّلاً متمدَّدين وأيديهم في الوعاء. ولحظة الأكل لم يكونوا يأكلون، ومَنْ كانوا  يمدُّون أيديهم لم يكونوا يتناولون شيئاً، ومَنْ كانوا يريدون إيصال شيء ما إلى  فمهم، لم يكونوا يوصلون شيئاً، وكلهم كانوا مركزين أنظارهم لأعلى إلى فوق. وكانت  النعاج مشتَّتة، ولكنها لا تسير، بل كانت لابثةً في أماكنها جامدة. والراعي الرافع  يده ليضربها بعصاه، كانت يده باقية من دون انخفاض. وإذ نظر من ناحية نهر، رأى  كباشاً يلامس فمها الماء، لكنها لم تكن تشرب، فكلّ الأشياء كانت في تلك اللحظة  جامدة.*
*الفصل  التاسع عشر: امتلاء المغارة بالنور عند ميلاد المسيح: *
* وإذا  بامرأة نازلة من الجبال قالت له: "أسألك إلى أين تذهب؟" فأجاب يوسف: "اننى أبحث عن  قابلة من نسل العبرانيين ". فقالت له: "أَأنت من نسل إسرائيل؟" فردَّ بنعم. إذاك  قالت: " مَنْ هي تلك المرأة التي تلد في هذه المغارة؟ ". فأجاب: " أنها خطيبتي ".  فقالت: " أليست زوجتك؟ ". فقال يوسف: " أنها ليست زوجتي، بل هي مريم التي ربيت في  هيكل الربّ وحبلت من الروح القدس ". قالت له القابلة: " أهذا ممكن؟ ". فقال: "  تعالى انظري ذلك ". ومضت القابلة معه. وتوقفت حين أصبحت أمام المغارة. وإذا بسحابة  مضيئة تغطى تلك المغارة. وقالت القابلة: " أن نفسي تجمَّدت اليوم، لأن عينَيّ رأتا  معجزات ". وفجأة امتلأت المغارة ضياء حاداً لدرجة أن العين لم تستطع تأمُّله، وحين  خفت ذلك النور قليلاً، رُؤى الطفل. وكانت أمه مريم تُرضعه. فصاحت القابلة: "هذا يوم  عظيم بالنسبة إلىَّ، لأنني رأيت منظراً بهياً ". وخرجت من المغارة، وكانت سالومي  قبالتها. فقالت القابلة لسالومي: " لدَّى معجزات عظمى أرويها لك: " أن عذراء ولدت  ولا تزال عذراء ". وقالت سالومي: " حي هو الرب، إلهي؛ إذا لم أتأكد بنفسي، فلن  أُصدَّقك ".*
*الفصل  العشرون: سالومي تشك في بتولية العذراء وعقابها بسبب ذلك: *
* دخلت  القابلة المغارة وقالت لمريم: " نامي، لأن صراعاً عظيماً ينتظرك ". وإذ لمستها  سالومي، خرجت وهى تقول: " الويل لي، أنا الخائنة والكافرة، لأنني جرَّبت الله الحي.  وان يدي التي تحرقها نار آكلة تسقط وتنفصل عن ذراعي ". وسجدت أمام الله، وقالت: "يا  إله آبائنا، تذكَّرني، لأنني من نسل إبراهيم، وإسحق، ويعقوب، ولا تَخزني أمام أبناء  إسرائيل، بل أعدْني إلى أهلي. أنت تعلم، يا ربّ، اننى باسمك كنت أُنجز معالجاتي  وشفاءاتي كلها، لست طامحة إلى مكافأة إلا منك ". فظهر لها ملاك الربّ وقال لها: "يا  سالومي، يا سالومي، أن الربّ سمعك؛ مدَّى يدك إلى الطفل، واحمليه؛ فسيكون لك الخلاص  والفرح ". ودنت سالومي من الطفل وحملته في ذراعيها، وهى تقول: " سأسجد لكَ، لأن  ملكاً عظيماً وُلد في إسرائيل ". وشفيت على الفور، وخرجت من المغارة مُبَرَّأة.  وسُمع صوت بالقرب منها يقول: " لا تُعلني المعجزات التي رأيتها، إلى أن يدخل الطفل  أُورشليم ".*
*الفصل  الواحد والعشرون: النجم يرشد المجوس إلى الكهف: *
* وإذا بيوسف  يستعدّ للذهاب إلى اليهودية. وعلا صَخَبً عظيم في بيت لحم، لأن المجوس كانوا قد  وصلوا، قائلين: " أين هو الذي وُلد ملكا"ً لليهود؟ لقد رأينا نجمه في الشرق، وجئنا  لنعبده ". ولما سمع هيرودس ذلك أضطرب، وبعث برُسل إلى المجوس. واستدعى أُمراء  الكهنة، واخذ يستجوبهم، قائلاً: " عما هو مكتوب عن المسيح؟ أين يولد؟ ". فقالوا:  "في بيت لحم اليهودية، فهذا ما هو مكتوب ". فصرفهم هيرودس، واستجوب المجوس قائلاً:  " أعملوني أين رأيتم العلامة التي تشير إلى الملك الوليد؟ ". فقال المجوس: " لقد  ارتفع نجمه ساطعاً، وفاق بضيائه نجوم السماء الأخرى إلى حد أننا ما عدنا رأيناها.  وعرفنا هكذا أن ملكاً عظيماً وُلد في إسرائيل وجئنا لنسجد له ". فقال لهم هيرودس:  "هيّا، وابحثوا عنه، وإذا وجدتموه، تعالوا أعلموني بذلك لأذهب وأسجد له ". ومضى  المجوس، وإذا بالنجم الذي رأَوه في الشرق يرشدهم إلى أن بلغوا المغارة، وتوقَّف فوق  مدخل المغارة. ورأى المجوس طفلاً مع مريم أُمه، فسجدوا له. وإذ اخرجوا تقدمات من  خزائنهم، أهدَوه ذهباً، وبخوراً ومرّاً. وإذ أعلمهم الملاك بأن عليهم ألا يعودوا  إلى هيرودس، سلكوا درباً أخرى للعودة إلى بلادهم.*
*الفصل  الثاني والعشرون: الجبل يحتضن أليصابات وابنها والملاك يحرسهما: *
* واستولى  الحنق على هيرودس، لأن المجوس خدعوه، فأرسل جنوده ليقتلوا كلّ الأطفال الذين كانوا  في بيت لحم، من عمر سنتين وأدنى. وامتلأت مريم خشيةً، عندما علمت أنهم يقتلون  الأطفال؛ فأخذت الطفل، وإذ لفَّته بأقمطة، أضجعته في مذود الثيران. وهربت أَليصابات  إلى الجبال عندما أُعلمت بأنهم يبحثون عن يوحنا، وكانت تنظر حولها لترى أين يمكنها  إخفاؤه ولم تجد أي موضع مناسب. فقالت بصوت عال وهى تنوح: " يا جبل الله، تقبَّل  الأُم مع ابنها. وانفرج على الفور الجبل الذي لم تكن تستطيع تسلُّقه وتقبَّلها.  وكان يضيئهما نور عجائبي، وملاك الربّ معهما ويحرسهما.*
*الفصل  الثالث والعشرون: هيرودس يقتل زكريا الكاهن: *
* خلال ذلك  الوقت، كان هيردوس يبحث عن يوحنا، وأرسل بعض ضباطه إلى أبيه زكريا، قائلين: " أين  خبَّأت ابنك؟ ". فأجاب: " أنا الكاهن العامل في خدمة الله، وأقف اهتماماتي على هيكل  الربّ؛ لا أعلم أين ابني ". وخرج المبعوثون ونقلوا ذلك إلى هيرودس. فقال بغضب: "  ابنه هو الذي سيملك على بنى إسرائيل ". وأرسلهم مجدداً إلى زكريا قائلين: " تكلَّم  بصدق، أين ابنك؟ ألا تعلم أن دمك في متناول يدي؟" وعندما نقل الرسل إلى زكريا كلام  الملك، قال: "اننى أُشهَّد الله على أنني أجهل أين هو ابني. أهرقْ دمي. إذا شئت؛ إن  الله يتقبَّل روحي، لأنك تكون قد أرقت دماً بريئاً ".وقُتل زكريا في رواق هيكل  الربّ، قرب حاجز المذبح.*
*الفصل  الرابع والعشرون: الأسباط تبكى زكريا بسبب مقتله: *
* ومضى  الكهنة إلى الهيكل في موعد السلام. ولم يكن زكريا في استقبالهم لمنحهم البركة،  وفقاً للعادة. وعندما لم يظهر لهم، لم يجرأوا على الدخول. ودخل أحدهم الهيكل، وكان  أكثر إقداماً من الآخرين، وعاد يُنبئ الكهنة بأن زكريا قُتل. ودخلوا إذاك، ورأوا ما  صنُع؛ وكانت كسوات الهيكل تُطلق عويلاً، وكانت مشقوقة من أعلى إلى أسفل. ولكن لم  يُعثَر على جسده، أما دمه فكان في رواق الهيكل، كتلةً شبيهةً بصخر. وخرجوا مذعورين،  وأعلنوا للشعب أن زكريا قُتل. وبكته أسباط الشعب ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال. وبعد تلك  الأيام الثلاثة، اجتمع الكهنة لينتخبوا واحداً مكانه. وحلَّت القرعة على سمعان.  وأُنبئ بواسطة الروح القدس بأنه لم يمت قبل أن يعاين المسيح.*
*الفصل  الخامس والعشرون: يعقوب يلجأ إلى الصحراء: *
* أنا،  يعقوب، الذي كتب هذه القصة، لجأت إلى الصحراء، إبان تمرُّد أثاره في أُورشليم  المدعو هيرودس، ولم أعُدْ إلا بعدما هدأت البلبة. أنني أحمد الله الذي منحنى مهمة  كتابة هذه القصة. لتكن النعمة مع الذين يخشَون سيَّدنا يسوع المسيح، الذي له المجد  والقوة مع الآب الأبدي والروح القدس المحيي، الآن، ودائماً، وإلى أبد الآبدين.  آمين.*


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: أبوكريفا العهد الجديد كيف كتبت؟ ولماذا رفضتها الكنيسة؟*

*الفصل السادس*​ *إنجيل توما الإسرائيلي المنحول*​ 
* هذا النص،  كتاب توما الإسرائيلي، هو كتاب غير قانوني، موحى به، بل هو نص مسيحي شعبي يخلط بين  الأدب الشعبي والأساطير والمبالغات الخرافية الأسطورية والفكر الغنوسي والأساطير  الهندية، ويرجع إلى القرنين الثاني والثالث للميلاد، وقد كتب كأدب إعجازي يرويه  العامة من الناس ليشبع فضولهم ويروي ظمأهم لمحاولة معرفة الكثير عن حياة الرب يسوع  المسيح في طفولته وصبوته، وذلك لعدم ذكر الأناجيل القانونية لتفصيلات حياة المسيح  في هذه الفترة باستثناء ما سجله كل من الإنجيل للقديس متى والإنجيل للقديس لوقا.  فامتلأ هذا الكتاب بقصص الطفولة والصبوة التي تمتليء بالمعجزات اللامعقولة التي  تخيلوها والتي تتنافي مع روح الإنجيل السامية البسيطة وشخص المسيح السامي الذي كان  يكشف عن لاهوته بصورة تدريجية تتناسب مع المرحلة السنية التي كان يمر بها.  *
* وقد أشار  لهذا العمل كل من العلامة هيبوليتوس والعلامة أوريجانوس في بداية القرن الثالث،  ولكن بصورة غير واضحة تماماً. ويزعم مؤلف هذا الكتاب المنحول أنه توما الإسرائيلي،  وتوما الفيلسوف، وتوما ديديموس، ويهوذا توما..الخ ويرى العلماء أن بعض روايات هذا  الكتاب ترجع لتاريخ أقدم ربما لسنة 80م، وقد بني عليها الكاتب الأخير رواياته  وطورها وأضاف إليها، وأنه لا يمكن أن يكون مسيحياً من أصل يهودي أو أنه من اليهودية  لأنه لا يعرف أي شيء عن اليهودية ولا بيئتها ولا طبيعتها أو ظروفها ولا يعرف شيء من  عادات اليهود سوى عيد الفصح، لذا يرون أن كاتبه مسيحي من أصل أممي وليس يهودي. فقط  جمع ما كان منتشرا من روايات شعبية وتصور أنه بهذا يكمل ما بدأه القديس لوقا  والقديس متى. *
* ويرجع أقدم  اقتباس من هذا العمل للقديس إيريناؤس حوالي سنة 180م مما يدل على أن رواياته وقصص  الأولية كان لها وجود قبل هذا التاريخ بقليل، ويتفق جميع من درسوا هذا النص على أنه  قد كتب في النصف الثاني من القرن الثاني، فهناك وثيقتان، هما Epistula Apostolorum و Against Heresies للقديس إيريناؤس، تشيران إلى  ما جاء في هذا الكتاب وهما عن طلب المعلم الذي كان من المفروض أن يعلم الطفل يسوع "  قل ألفا - **A " وإجابة  الطفل يسوع له " أخبرني أولا ما هي البيتا – **B ". كما  يتفق العلماء على أنه سبق الكتابة فترة من النقل الشفهي للنص ككل أو لعدة روايات  مختلفة قبل أن تنقح وتدون.*
* ولا يتفق  العلماء من جهة اللغة الأصلية التي كتب بها هذا الكتاب، ويختلفون حول كونها  اليونانية أو السريانية استناداً إلى عدم وجود مفرد أو مصطلح مترجم من اليونانية أو  السريانية، والمخطوطات اليونانية الموجودة لا تفيد في شيء في هذا الأمر لأنها ترجع  فقط للقرن الثالث عشر، في حين أن أقدم نص لهذا الكتاب هو النص السرياني المختصر  والذي يرجع للقرن السادس، وهناك نص لاتيني أخر يرجع للقرن الخامس أو السادس، كما  توجد عدة مخطوطات لهذا الكتاب وترجمات ونسخ مختصرة ومتنوعة وفي حالة فوضى مما يجعل  من الصعب معرفة النص الأصلي بسهولة. ويعكس هذا العدد المتنوع للنص مدى شعبيته  وانتشاره في بيئات كثيرة. *
* ويصف هذا  الكتاب حياة الطفل يسوع بصورة إعجازية خيالية أسطورية لا تتفق مع ما جاء في الإنجيل  القانوني بأوجهه الأربعة، حيث يصور الطفل يسوع يصنع معجزات بلا مبرر ولا سبب سوى  كونه إلهاً موجوداً قبل خلق العالم، فيخلق من الطين عصافير وطيور وينفخ فيها نسمة  الحياة، كما يصوره كشخص له ميول انتقامية شديدة فيميت الولد الذي فرق القنوات التي  صنعها هو من طين ويقتل طفلا أخر لمجرد أنه أصطدم به وهو يجري في الطريق، ويصيب  جيرانه بالعمى لأنهم اشتكوه ليوسف والعذراء، ويقيم ميت من الموت ليبرئه من تهمة  موته!! ويحرج المعلم الذي ذهب ليعلمه!! وتستمر المعجزات التي لا مبرر لها سوى إظهار  قدرته غير العادية كإله فيحمل الماء لأمه في ردائه بسبب كسر الجرة التي كان يحملها،  ويجذب قطعة الخشب القصيرة لتتساوي مع قطعة طويلة ليساعد يوسف النجار في عمله وينقذه  من حرج. أنه " يصور المسيح طفلاً خارقاً للعادة، ولكنه غير محبوب بالمرة. وعلى  النقيض من المعجزات المسجلة في الأناجيل القانونية، نجد المعجزات المسجلة فيه تميل  إلى طبيعة تدمير، وتصرفات صبيانية وشاذة. إن الإنسان ليصدم إذ يقرأ مثل  هذا عن الرب يسوع المسيح، فهي تمزج قدرة الله بنزوات الطفل المشاكس المتقلب، فبدلاً  من الخضوع لوالديه، يسبب لهما متاعب خطيرة، وبدلاً من النمو في الحكمة، نراه في هذا  الإنجيل (المنحول) مندفعاً يريد أن يعلم معلميه، ويبدو عالم بكل شيء منذ البداية.  ويطلب والد - مات ابنه بسببه - من يوسف: " خذ يسوعك هذا من هذا المكان لأنه لا يمكن  أن يقيم معنا في هذه المدينة، أو على الأقل علمه أن يبارك لا أن يلعن ". وعندما كان  يسوع في مصر في الثالثة من عمره، نقرأ في الإصحاح الأول: " وإذ رأى الأولاد يلعبون،  بدأ يلعب معهم، وأخذ سمكة مجففة ووضعها في حوض وأمرها أن تتحرك، فبدأت تتحرك، فقال  للسمكة: " اخرجي الملح الذي فيك وسيري في الماء " ففعلت ذلك وعندما رأى الجيران ما  حدث، أخبروا به الأرملة التي كانت مريم أمه تقيم عندها، وحالما سمعت ذلك طردتهم من  بيتها فوراً. وكما يقول وستكوت: " في المعجزات الأبوكريفية لا نجد مفهوماً سليماً  لقوانين تدخلات العناية، فهي تجرى لسد إعواز طارئة، أو لإرضاء عواطف وقتية، وكثيراً  ما تنافي الأخلاق، فهي استعراض للقوة بدون داع من جانب الرب أو من جانب من عملت معه  المعجزة ". *
* ويستمر  النص هكذا إلى أن ينتهي برواية حوار الصبي يسوع مع قادة اليهود في الهيكل والتي  نقلها عما جاء في الإنجيل للقديس لوقا. وما جاء في هذا الكتاب يقدم صورة مختلفة  تماما للطفل يسوع كما يصوره الوحي الإلهي في الإنجيل بأوجهه الأربعة والتي تؤكد،  كما يؤكد آباء الكنيسة أن الرب يسوع المسيح لم يصنع أي معجزة قبل عماده وحلول الروح  القدس ولم يكن من تدبير التجسد ذلك. وفيما يلي نص الكتاب كما نقلناه عن عدة ترجمات  إنجليزية واختيار النص الأطول لأنه يمثل معظم المخطوطات: *
*1 - كتاب  القديس توما الرسول الخاص بطفولة الرب: *
* أنا توما  الإسرائيلي، رأيت أنه من الضروري أن أعرف كل الأخوة الذين من الأمم بالأعمال  العظيمة التي عملها ربنا يسوع المسيح في طفولته، لما كان ساكنا في الجسد في مدينة  الناصرة وكان عمره خمسة أعوام. *
*2 - يسوع  يأمر ماء البركة فيصبح رائقاً: *
* في أحد  الأيام كان هناك مطر غزير، وقد خرج هو من المنزل الذي تقيم فيه أمه، ولعب على الأرض  حيث كانت المياة تنساب. فصنع بركاً ووضع فيها المياه التي أحضرها، فامتلأت البرك  بالماء. حينئذ قال: " أيها المياه كوني صافية نقية حسب إرادتي " فصارت كذلك في  الحال. *
*3 - ابن  حنان الكاتب يفرق ماء البرك، فيلعنه المسيح ويجف ويموت: *
* ومر صبي هو  ابن حنان الكاتب وكان يحمل فرع صفصاف، فشتت البرك وتدفق منها المياة. فالتفت يسوع  وقال له: " أيها الشرير الأحمق ماذا فعلت برك المياه إليك حتى تفرغها؟ هوذا منذ  الآن تجف مثل شجرة لا تنتج أوراقاً أو جذوراً أو أثماراً ". وفي الحال جف الصبي  تماماً أما يسوع فمضى إلى منزل يوسف. فحمل الوالدان الطفل وندبا شبابه وأتيا به إلى  يوسف وقالا له: " أنظر ما فعله أبنك بابننا ". *
*4 – يسوع  يخلق من الطين كهيئة الطير وينفخ فيه فيتحول إلى طير مغرد: *
* وصنع يسوع  من طين الصلصال، أثني عشر عصفوراً. وكان ذلك يوم سبت. فجرى صبي وأخبر يوسف قائلاً:  " هوذا أبنك يلعب عند غدير المياه وصنع من طين الصلصال أثني عشر عصفوراً، الذي لا  يحل “. فلما سمع ذلك ذهب وقال ليسوع " لماذا فعلت ذلك ودنست السبت؟ ". لكن يسوع لم  يجاوبه، بل نظر للعصافير وقال: " انطلق، طيري، وعيشي واذكريني ". وعند قوله هذا  طارت وصعدت في الهواء، فلما رأى يوسف ذلك تعجب. *
*5 – يسوع  يلعن طفل ويموت لأنه ضربه بالحجر: *
* وبعد عدة  أيام كان يسوع سائرا في وسط المدينة، فألقى صبي بحجر عليه، فأصابه في كتفه. فقال له  يسوع: " أنك لن تسير في طريقك “. فسقط في التو ومات أيضا، والذين رأوا ذلك ذعروا  جداً، وكانوا يتردَّدون، ويقولون: " كلماته كلها نافذة، إما للخير، وإما للشر،  ويأتي بمعجزات ". وعندما رأوا أن يسوع يفعل أشياء كهذه، نهض يوسف، وشدَّ أذنه بقوة.  فغضب الطفل وقال: " لَيكْفك البحث وعدم الاكتشاف؛ لقد تصرَّفت كمجنون؛ " أنا لك من  دون شك؛ ولكن ليس عليك أن تعذَّبني في شيء، أنا لك فلا تزعجني مطلقاً ".  *
*6 - عند  المعّلم زكّا بعض المجرّئين على تصحيح النصوص،  بزياد: *
* وسمع  معلَّم مدرسة، اسمه زكّا كان قربهما، يسوع يكلَّم أباه هكذا، فدهش جداً لتعبير طفل  بهذه الصورة. وبعد أيام قليلة قصد يوسف وقال له: " أن طفلك موهوب بذكاء كثير؛ سلمه  ليّ، فأعلَّمه الأحرف، وأمنحه كلّ أنواع التهذيب، معلَّماً إياه خصوصاً احترام  الشيخوخة ومحبَّة والديه ". وعلَّمه الأحرف كلها من الألفا حتى الأوميجا، شارحاً  بوضوح وعناية قيمة كلَّ منها ومعناه. وإذ نظر يسوع إلى المعلَّم زكّا، قال له: "  أنتَ الذي يجهل طبيعة الحرف أَلفا، كيف تعلَّم الآخرين ما هي البيْتا؟ أيها  المرائي، علَّمنا أولاً، ما هو حرف أَلفا، وإنذاك نصدَّقك حين تتحدَّث عن حرف بيْتا  ". وأخذ عندها يلحّ على المعَّلم بأسئلة عن أول حرف من الألف باء، فلم يستطع زكّا  إعطاء أجوبة مرضية. وفي وجود كثير من الحضور، قال الطفل لزكّا: " إسمَعْ، يا  معلَّم، ما هو موقع الحرف الأول، ولاحظْ من كم خطَّ يتألَّف، وكم يحتوى منها  داخليةَّ، حادةَّ، متباعدةَّ، متلاقيةَّ، مرتفعةَّ، ثابتةَّ متناسقةَّ. غير متساوية  القياس ". وشرح له كل ما له علاقة بالحرف A.*
*7 - زكّا  يعلن هزيمته: *
* عندما سمع زكّا الطفل يعرض أشياء بهذه الكثرة، خَجل من علمه، وقال  للحضور: " واأسفاه! كم أنا تَعس، فقد أورثت نفسي الندامة، وجلبت علىَّ نفسي عاراًَ  بإحضار هذا الطفل إليّ؛ خذه، استحلفك بذلك، يا أخي يوسف فأنا لا أستطيع الصمود أمام  قوة براهينه، ولا أحسن الارتفاع إلى أحاديثه. فهذا الطفل لم يولَدْ على الأرض؛  ويمكنه التسلَّط على النار؛ ربما ولدَ قبل خلق العالم؛ أجهل أي بطن حمله وأي ثدي  أرضعه؛ لقد وقعت في خطأ جسيم، فقد أردت أن يكون لي تلميذ فوجدت معلَّماً؛ أنني أرى،  يا أصدقائي، ما هو ذلَّي، فأنا، الشيخ، هزمت على يد طفل، وستكون نفسي في يأس،  وسأموت بسببه، ومنذ هذه اللحظة، لم أعد أستطيع مواجهته. وحين يقول الجميع أنني  هُزمت على يد طفل، فبماذا أجيب وكيف أتحدَّث عن قواعد الحرف الأول وعناصره بعد كلّ  الذي قاله عنها؟ أنني لا أعرف بداية هذا الطفل ولا نهايته. استحلفك إذاً، يا أخي  يوسف، خذه إلى بيتك: فسيكون له شأن عظيم، إنه إله أو ملاك، لست أدرى ". *

*8 - شفاء  المصابين بلعنة: *
* وعندما كان  اليهود يقدَّمون نصائح لزكّا، أخذ الطفل يضحك وقال: " الآن وقد أثمرت الأمور وعمْى  القلب يبصرون، جئت من فوق لألعنهم وأدعوهم إلى أشياء أسمى، هذا هو الأمر الذي  أعطاني إياه منَْ أرسلني لأجلكم ". وحين أنهي كلامه، كلّ الذين أصابتهم لعنته شفوا  على الفور. ومنذ ذلك الوقت، ما من أحد كان يجرؤ على إثارة غضبه خوفاً من أن يلعنه  ويصاب بشرَّ ما.*
*9 - قيامة  زينون الطفل: *
* وبعد أيام  قليلة، كان يسوع يلعب على مصطبة، في أعلى منزل، فسقط أحد الأطفال الذين يلعبون معه،  من أعلى السطح ومات، وإذ رأي الأطفال الآخرون ذلك، ونزل يسوع وحده. وعندما جاء أهل  الطفل الذي مات، اتهموا يسوع بدفعه من أعلى السطح، وكالوا له شتائم. فنزل يسوع من  السطح، وأقترب من جثة الطفل، ورفع صوته، وقال: " يا زينون (كان هذا اسم الطفل)،  قُمْ وقُلْ لي إن كنت أنا مَنْ أوقعك ". وأجاب الطفل، وقد نهض على الفور: " لا، يا  سيد، لم تسبب سقطتي، وبالعكس تماماً، أقمتني من الموت ". وذهل الذين كانوا حاضرين.  ومجد أهل الطفل الله لأجل الآية التي حصلت، وسجدوا ليسوع.*
*10 - قيامة  شاب: *
* وبعد بضعة  أيام، كان شاب منشغلاً بقطع الأخشاب، فأفلتت فأسه من يديه، وأحدثت في قدمه جرحاً  عميقاً، فمات وقد نزف دمه كله. ولما كانوا يهرعون نحوه وكانت هناك جلبة عظيمة، ذهب  يسوع مع الآخرين، وإذ وسع لنفسه مكاناً، اجتاز الجمع، ووضع يديه على قدم الشاب،  فشفي على الفور. وقال للشاب: " قُْم احتطبْ وتذكرني ". وعندما رأي الجمع ما حدث،  سجدوا كلهم ليسوع، وهم يقولون: " حقا، أن روح الله يسكن هذا الطفل ". *
*11 - ماء في  الرداء: *
* وعندما بلغ  السادسة من العمر، أرسلته أُمه، وقد أعطته جرة، لاستقاء الماء من الينبوع وجلبه إلى  البيت، وإذ ارتطمت الجرة، وسط الجمع، تحطمت. فبسط يسوع رداءه الذي كان يلبسه، وملآه  ماءً وحمله إلى أمه. فقبلته أمه، وقد رأي الآية التي صنعها، وكانت تحتفظ في  قلبها بذكرى الآيات التي كانت تراه يصنعها.*
*12 - آية  الزرع: *
* وإذ جاء  زمن الزرع، ذهب الطفل يسوع مع أبيه ليبذر قمحاً في أرضهما، وفيما كان يوسف يبذر،  تناول الطفل حبة قمح وطمرها في التراب، وهذه الحبة وحدها أعطت مئة كر من القمح. وإذ  جمع فقراء القرية كلهم، وزع عليهم القمح، وأخذ يوسف ما تبقى. وكان يسوع في الثامنة  من عمره حين صنع هذه الآية.*
*13 - إنقاذ  يوسف من ورطة: *
* وكان أبوه  نجاراً وكان يصنع في ذلك الوقت محاريث ومقارن. وقد أوصاه رجل ثرى أن يصنع له  سريراً. ولما كانت المسطرة التي يستخدمها يوسف لقياس الخشب لا يمكنها أن تفيده في  ذلك الظرف، قال له الطفل: " ضع أرضاً قطعتي خشب وانجرهما انطلاقاً من الوسط ". وفعل  يوسف ما أمره به الطفل، وإذ كان يسوع في الجانب الآخر، ضم الخشب وشد نحوه القطعة  الأقصر، وجعلها مساوية للأخرى، وقد طالت تحت يده. وإذ رأي أبوه يوسف ذلك، أُعجب،  وقال، وهو يقبل الطفل: " لقد تباركت لأن الرب أعطاني طفلاً كهذا ". *
*14 - إلى  معلم آخر: *
* وإذ رأي  يسوع أن الصبي قوياً في الجسم، أراد مرة أخرى أن يتعلم الأحرف، فأصطحبه إلى معلم  آخر. وهذا المعلم قال ليوسف: " سوف أُعلمه أولاً الأحرف اليونانية ومن ثم الأحرف  العبرية. وكان المعلم يعرف مهارة الطفل كلها ويرهبه، إلا أنه كتب الألف باء، وحين  أراد سؤال يسوع، قال له يسوع: " إذا كنت حقاً معلماً، وإذا كانت لديك معرفة صحيحة  بالأحرف، فقُلْ لي ما معنى حرف ألفاً، أقول لك ما معنى حرف بيتا ". فدفعه المعلم،  ثائراً وضربه على رأسه. فلعنه الطفل، غاضباً من هذه المعاملة، وعلى الفور سقط  المعلم على وجهه ميتاً. وعاد الطفل إلى مسكن يوسف، الذي أغتمَّ جداً لذلك، وقال  لأُم يسوع: " لا تدعيه يجتاز باب البيت، فكلّ الذين يغضبوه يموتون ". *
*15 - تلميذ  مملوء نعمةً: *
* وبعد بعض  الوقت، قال ليوسف معلَّم آخر، كان قريباً وصديقاً له: " أحضر هذا الصبي إلى مدرستي؛  فربما أنجح في شكل أفضل في تعليمه الأحرف، غير مستخدم حياله سوى معاملة جيدة ".  فقال له يوسف: " أن كانت لك الشجاعة فخذه معك، يا أخي ". وأخذه معه بخوف وكرب عظيم  وكان الصبي يمضى مسروراً. وإذ دخل المدرسة بثقة، وجد كتاباً على منبر القراءة،  فأخذه ولم يقرأ ما كان مكتوباً؛ لكنه كان يتكلَّم، فاتحاً فمه، بالروح القدس، وكان  يشرح الشريعة للحاضرين. وكان يحيط به جمعٌ كثير، وكلّهم كانوا معجبين بعلمه وبان  طفلاً يعبر بهذه الطريقة. فارتعب يوسف، وقد علم ذلك، وأسرع إلى المدرسة، خائفاً من  أن يكون المعلَّم أُمَّيّاَّ. وقال المعلَّم ليوسف: " تعلم، يا أخي، أنني أخذت هذا  الطفل تلميذاً، لكنه مملوء نعمةَّ وحكمة بالغة؛ أرجوك يا أخي، أرجعْه إلى بيتك ".  وعندما سمع الطفل، ابتسم وقال: " لأنك تكلمت بالحق وشهدت بالحق، فمن أجل خاطرك فأن  مَنْ صُعقَ سيشفي ". وعلى الفور شفي المعلَّم الآخر. وأخذ يوسف الطفل ومضى إلى  بيته.*
*16 - شفاء  يعقوب: *
* وأرسل يوسف ابنه يعقوب ليحزم حطباًَ ويحمله إلى البيت وكان يرافقه  الصبي يسوع. وعندما كان يعقوب يلتقط أغصان شجر، لسعته أفعى في يده. وحين كان في  لحظة الموت من جرحه، اقترب يسوع، ونفخ فوق اللسعة، فتوقف الألم على الفور، وماتت  الأفعى، وفي الحال شفي يعقوب تماماَّ. *
*17 - " آمرك  بألا تموت ": *
* وبعد ذلك، حدث أن طفل أحد جيران يوسف مرض، ومات، وكانت أُمه تبكى  كثيراً. وسمع يسوع صوت النحيب والتأوُّهات، فجرى مسرعاً، وعندما وجد الطفل ميتاً،  لمس صدره، وقال: " آمرك، أيها الطفل بألا تموت؛ عشْ وابقَ مع أُمك ". وعلى الفور  نهض الطفل وأخذ يضحك. فقال يسوع للأُم: " خذيه وأرضعيه، وتذكَّريني ". وحين رأي  الشعب الذي كان هناك هذه الآية، قال: " هذا الطفل هو حقّاَّ إله أو ملاك الله، فكلّ  ما يأمر به يُنَفَّذ على الفور ". ومضى يسوع مع الأطفال الآخرين. *

*18 - الميت  ينهض ويسجد: *
* وبعد بعض  الوقت، ولما كانوا يبنون مبنى، حدثت جلبه عظيمة، فذهب يسوع ليرى ما حدث، فوجد رجلاً  راقداً ميتاً، فأمسك بيده وقال له: " أقول لك يا رجل قُمْ، وعُدْ إلى عملك ". فقام  الميت في الحال وسجد له. فتعجب الجموع وكانوا يقولون: " لقد جاء هذا الطفل حقاً من  السماء، فقد أنقذ أنفساً كثيرة الموت، وسوف ينقذها كلّ زمن حياته ". *
*19 – يسوع  يعلم في الهيكل أمام الشيوخ والمعلَّمين: *
* وعندما بلغ  يسوع الثانية عشرة من العمر، ذهب أبواه، بحسب العادة، إلى أُورشليم ليحتفلا بالفصح،  برفقة أشخاص آخرين، وبعد الفصح عادا إلى ديارهما. وفيما كانا سائرَين، رجع الصبي  يسوع إلى أُورشليم، وكان أبواه يعتقدان بأنه كان مع الذين يرافقونهما. وبعدما ذهبا  مسيرة يوماً واحداً، كانا يطلباه بين أقربائهما فلم يجداه؛ وكانا في حزن عظيم وعادا  إلى المدينة ليبحثا عنه، وفي اليوم الثالث، وجداه في الهيكل، جالساً في وسط  المعلمين، يستمع للناموس ويسألهم أسئلة، ويشرح الشريعة. وكلّهم كانوا منتبهين  ومندهشين لأن طفلاً أربك الشيوخ ومعلَّمي الشعب وضيَّق عليهم بالأسئلة، باحثاً في  نقاط الشريعة وفي أمثلة الأنبياء. وقالت له أُمه مريم، متقربةَّ منه: " لمَ فعلت  بنا ذلك، يا بُنَىّ؟ فقد كنا مغمّومَين ونجن نفتَّش عنك ". فأجابها يسوع: " لمَ  تفتَّشان عنّى؟ ألا تعلمان أنه ينبغي أن أكون مع الذين هم لأبى؟ " فقال الكتبة  والفريسيون: " هل أنت أُم هذا الصبي؟ " فأجابت: " أنا هي ". فقالوا لها: " مباركة  أنت بين كلّ النساء، لأن الله بارك ثمرة أحشائك؛ أننا لم نرَ ولم نسمَعْ أبداً  مجداً بهذا المقدار، وحكمةَّ بهذا المقدار وبراعة بهذا المقدار ". فنهض يسوع وتبع  أُمه، وكان خاضعاً لوالديَه. وكانت أُمه تحتفظ في قلبها بذكرى كلّ ما كان  يحدث. وكان يسوع ينمو في الحكمةَّ، والنعمةَّ وعمراَّ. له المجد في كل  الدهور.أمين. *


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: أبوكريفا العهد الجديد كيف كتبت؟ ولماذا رفضتها الكنيسة؟*

*الفصل السابع*​ *إ**نجيل متى المنحول*​ *إ**نجيل مولد مريم وميلاد المخلَّص*​ 
* إنجيل متى المزيف: وهو رسائل مزورة يزعم كاتبه أنها كانت بين القديس  جيروم وأسقفين إيطاليين، مع الادعاء زوراً بأن جيروم قد ترجمها إلى اللاتينية من  الأصل العبري. ولا يوجد هذا الإنجيل المزيف إلا في اللاتينية ويبدو أنه لم يكن له  وجود قبل القرن الخامس. ويعتمد هذا الكتاب المنحول على إنجيل يعقوب التمهيدي  المنحول كثيراً مع إضافات من مصدر غير معروف (الأرجح غنوسي)، كما يأخذ معجزات أخرى  من إنجيل الطفولة لتوما الإسرائيلي المنحول والخاصة بالرحلة إلى مصر، مع التنويه في  بعض هذه المعجزات بأنها كانت إتماماً لنبوات العهد القديم، فمثلاً في (أصحاح 18)  كان سجود التنانين للطفل يسوع إتماماً لما قاله داود: " سبحي الرب من الأرض أيتها  التنانين وكل اللجج " (مز 148: 7)، وفي (أصحاح 19) عندما سجدت له الأسود والنمور  ودلتهم على الطريق في البرية، وذلك " بحناء رؤوسها وهز ذيولها والسجود له باحترام  عظيم " على أنه إتمام للنبوة: " يسكن الذئب مع الخروف ويربض النمر مع الجدي 000  والأسد كالبقر يأكل تبناً " (اش 11: 6و7). وفي هذا الكتاب المنحول يذكر لأول مرة  كيف أن الثور والحمار سجدا للطفل يسوع في المزود، وقد استغل الفن المسيحي ذلك  كثيراً. كما أن به الكثير من المعجزات المذكورة في إنجيل الطفولة. وقد تأثر به  الكثيرين من كتب وفناني العصور الوسطى. *
*تمهيد*
* أنا يعقوب،  ابن يوسف النجار، ممتلئاً مخافة الله، كتبت كلّ ما رأيته بعينَي زمن مولد الطوباوية  مريم وميلاد المخلَّص، شاكرا الله لأنه منحي معرفة قصص مجيئه، ولأنه أراني تمام  النبوّات الُمعطاة لأسباط إسرائيل الاثني عشر. *

*الإصحاح  الأول*
*يواقيم  المستقيم وزوجته حنه بدون ذرية*
* كان في إسرائيل رجل اسمه يواقيم، من سبط يهوذا، كان يرعى أغنامه،  خائفاً الله في بساطة قلبه واستقامته، وليس له من همًّ آخر سوى همَّ قطعانه، التي  كان يستخدم منتجاتها لإطعام الذين كانوا يخافون الله، مقدَّماً قرابين مضاعفة في  خوف الربّ، ومغيثاً المعوزين وكان يضع ثلاث حصص من خرافه، وأرزاقه وكلّ الأشياء  التي يملكها؛ ويعطي واحدة للأرمل، واليتامى، والغرباء والفقراء؛ والأخرى للمنذورين  لخدمة الله، ويحتفظ بالثالثة لنفسه وكل بيته. وقد ضاعف الله قطعيه بحيث لم يكن هناك  أحد يمكن أن يًقارن به في كلّ بلاد إسرائيل. وبدأ يسلك هكذا منذ الخامسة عشرة من  عمره. وعندما بلغ العشرين من عمره، اتخذ امرأةً حنة، ابنة يساكر، التي كانت من نفس  سبطه، من سبط يهوذا، من نسل داود؛ وبعدها سكن عشرين عاماً معها، لم يُرزَق منها  أولاداً. *
*الإصحاح  الثاني*
*الملاك  يبشّر حنة ويواقيم*
* وحدث أن  يواقيم قَدمَ في أيام العيد بين الذين يحملون قرابين للربّ، يقدَّم تقدماته في حضرة  الربّ. لكن كاتباً من الهيكل، اسمه راؤبين، اقترب منه وقال له: " لا يليق أن تقف  بين الذين يقدمون ذبائح لله، لأن الله لم يباركك، ولم يمنحك نسلاً في إسرائيل ".  فأنسحب يواقيم من الهيكل باكياً، مهاناً في حضور الشعب، ولم يَعُدْ إلى بيته؛ لكنه  مضى نحو قطعانه أخذاً معه رعاته إلى الجبال، إلى بلاد بعيدة؛ ولم تسمع عنه زوجته  حنه أي خبر لمدة خمسة أشهر. وكانت تبكي في صلواتها، وتقول: " أيها الربّ الكلي  القدرة، يا إله إسرائيل، لمَاذا لم ترزقني ولداً، ولمَاذا أخذت زوجي مني؟ " أنني لا  أعرف أن كان ميتاً، ولا أدري كيف أعمل لدفنه ". وداخلت بيتها، وأخذت تبكي بمرارة،  وسجدت لتصلّي، موجَّهةً توسُّلاتها إلى الربّ. وفيما هي تنهض من صلاتها وترفع  عينَيها إلى الله، رأت عشَّاً للعصافير في شجرة غار، فقالت وهي نائحة: " أيها الربّ  الإله الكلي القدرة، أنت الذي أعطيت المخلوقات كلّها نسلاً، البهائم والحيات،  والأسماك والطيور، والذي يجعلها تسر بصغارها، أحمدك، لأنك شئت أن أكون وحدي مستثناة  من أفضال جودك؛ فأنت تعرف، يا ربّي، سرَّ قلبي؛ لقد نذرت، منذ بدء رحلتي، أنك لو  رزقتني أبناً أو ابنةً. لكنت كرسته لك في هيكلك المقدَّس ". وعندما قالت ذلك، ظهر  ملاك الربّ فجأة أمام وجهها، قائلاً لها: " لا تخافي، يا حنة لأن نسلك في مجلس  الله، وستتعجب جميع الأجيال حتى الانقضاء لذلك الذي سيولد منك ". وعندما قال ذلك  اختفي من أمام ناظريها. ودخلت حنة غرفتها، مرتجفةً مذعورةً لأنها شاهدت رؤيا كهذه،  وسمعت كلاماً كهذا، وارتمت فوق سريرها كميتة، وخلال النهار كلّه والليل كلّه، كانت  تصلي بخوف عظيم. ثم نادت إليها خادمتها، وقالت لها: " لقد رأيتني حزينة لعُقْري  وترمُّلي، ولم تريدي أن تأتي إليّ ". فأجابت خادمتها هامسةً: " إذا كان الله قد  أغلق رحمك، وإذا كان قد أبعد عنك زوجك، فماذا يمكنني أن أفعل من أجلك؟ " فرفعت حنة  صوتها، وقد سمعت ذلك، وبكت وهي تطلق صيحات ألم.*
*الإصحاح  الثالث*
*ظهور الملاك  ليواقيم*
* وفي نفس  الوقت، ظهر شاب وسط الجبال ليواقيم وهو يرعى قطعيه وقال له: " لماذا لا تعد إلى  زوجتك؟ " فقال يواقيم: " كانت لي خلال عشرين عاماً؛ أنما الآن، بما أن الله لم يشأ  أن أُرزق منها أولاداً، طُردت من الهيكل بحقارة، فلماذاَ أعود إلى إليها؟ " لكنني  سوف أُوزَّع، بيد خدامي، على الفقراء، والأرامل، واليتامى وكهنة الله الأرزاق التي  تعود إليهم ". وعندما قال ذلك، أجابه الشاب: " أنا ملاك الله، وقد ظهرت لزوجتك التي  كانت تبكي وتصلي، وعزَّيتها، لأنك تركتها مثٌقلة بحزن شديد. إعلَمْ في خصوص امرأتك،  أنها ستحيل بابنة ستكون في هيكل الله، وسيسكن الروح القدس فيها، وتكون بركتها أعظم  من كلّ النساء القديسات؛ بحيث لا يستطيع احد أن يقول أن مثيلة لها كانت قبلها، أو  أنه ستوجد مثيلة لها بعدها على مدى الأجيال؛ وسيكون ابنها مباركاً، وهي نفسها ستكون  مباركة، وستكون أُم البركة الأبدية. لذلك أنزَلْ من الجبل وعُدْ إلى زوجتك، واحمدا  معاً الله العليّ القدير ". *
* فسجد  يواقيم للملاك وقال له: " أن وجدت نعمة في عينيك، فاسترحْ قليلاً تحت خيمتي،  وباركْني، أنا خادمك ". فقال له الملاك: " لا تَقُلْ: أنا خادمك، بل أنا رفيقك؛  فأننا خدام ربًّ واحد؛ لأن طعامي غير مرئي، وشرابي لا يمكن أن يراه البشر الفانون.  إذاً، لا يجب أن تسألني الدخول تحت خيمتك؛ بل ما كنت تريد إعطائي إياه، قدَّمْه  محرقةً لله ". فحينئذ أخذ يواقيم حملاً بلا عيب، وقال للملاك: " ما كنت لأجرؤ على  تقديم محرقتي لو لم يُعطني أمرك حق ممارسة الكهنوت المقدس؟ " فقال له الملاك: " ما  كنت لأدعوك إلى أن تُضَحَّي، لو لم أعرف إرادة الله ". والحال هذه حدث أن يواقيم  حين قدَّم ذبيحة، فصعد ملاك الربّ إلى السماوات مع رائحة الضحية  ودخانها.*
* حينئذ سجد  يواقيم ووجهه إلى الأرض، وظل هكذا من الساعة السادسة حتى المساء. وارتعب خدامه  وأُجراؤه، وقد جاؤوا ولن يعلموا ما هو سبب ما يرونه، ودنَوا منه، ظانين أنه مات،  وأنهضوه من على الأرض بمشقة. وعندما روى لهم ما رآه، استولى عليهم ذعر شديد وإعجاب،  وحثّوه على أن ينُجز ما أمره به الملاك دون تأخير، وأن يعود سريعاً لامرأته. وحين  كان يواقيم يفكر في ذهنه عما إذا كان عليه العودة أم لا، فاجأه النوم. وإذا بملاك  الربّ، الذي ظهر له بالأمس، ظهر له وهو نائم، قائلاً: " أنا الملاك المعين من الله  حارساً؛ أنزَلْ دون خوف وعُدْ إلى لحنة، لأن أعمال الرحمة التي أتممتها، أنت  وامرأتك، قُدَّمَتْ في حضرة العلي، وأُعطي لك نسل لم يناله لا الأنبياء ولا  القديسون ولن ينالوه أبداً ". ولما استيقظ يواقيم من نومه، نادى إليه حراس قطعانه،  وروى لهم ما رآه. فسجدوا للربّ، وقالوا له: " أنظر لا تستخف أكثر بما قاله ملاك  الله ؛ بل أنهًض، ولنرحَلْ، ولنمض في سير بطئ ونحن نرعى القطعان ".*
* ولما ساروا  ثلاثين يوماً، ظهر ملاك الربّ لحنة، التي كانت تتضرّع، وقال لها: " أذهبي إلى الباب  المدعو المذهّب، وتوجَّهي لاستقبال زوجك، لأنه سيأتي إليك اليوم ". فنهضت سريعاً،  وانطلقت مع خادماتها، ووقفت قرب ذلك الباب وهي تبكي؛ وعندما انتظرت طويلاً، وكانت  على وشك الإغماء من ذلك الانتظار الطويل، إذا بها وهي ترفع عينَيها، تُبصر يواقيم  الذي كان آتيا مع قطعانه. فركضت حنة ترتمي على عنقه، شاكرةً الله، وقائلةً: " كنت  أرملةً، وها أنني لن أعود عاقراً، وها أنني سأحبل ". وحلَّ فرح عظيم بين الأهل  كلّهم والذين يعرفونهما، وكانت ارض إسرائيل بأسرها في حبور بسبب ذلك  النبأ.*
*الإصحاح  الرابع*
*ولادة مريم  وتقديمها للهيكل*
* ومن ثمَّ،  حبلت حنة، وبعد تسعة أشهر تامة، أنجبت ابنةً أسمتها مريم. وحين فطمتها في العام  الثالث، مضيا معاً، يواقيم وامرأته حنة، إلى هيكل الربّ، وقدَّما قرابين، وقدَّما  ابنتهما مريم للهيكل، لتكون مقبولة بين العذارى اللواتي يمضين النهار والليل  يسبحوّن الربّ. ولما وُضعت في هيكل الربّ، صعدت راكضةً الدرجات الخمس عشرة، من دون  أن تنظر إلى الوراء ومن دون أن تسأل عن أبوَيها، كما يفعل الأطفال عادةً. فامتلأوا  كلّهم دهشةً لهذا المشهد، واستولت الدهشة على كهنة الهيكل.*
*الإصحاح  الخامس*
*تسبحة  حنة*
* حينئذ  امتلأت حنة من الروح القدس وقالت: " الربّ إله الجنود، تذكَّر كلامه، وافتقد شعبه  في مدينته المقدسة، ليُذلَّ الأُمم التي كانت تقاومنا ويهدي قلوبها إليه. فتح  أُذنَيه لصوتنا وأبعد عنا سرور أعدائنا. المرأة العاقر أصبحت أمّاً، وأنجبت الفرح  لإسرائيل وسرورها. وها أنني أستطيع تقديم قرابين للربّ، وكان أعدائي يريدون منعي من  ذلك. الربّ صرعهم أمامي، ووهبني فرحاً أبدياً ".*
*الإصحاح  السادس*
*مريم موضع  إعجاب الجميع في الهيكل*
* كانت مريم  موضع إعجاب للشعب كلّه، فحين كانت في الثالثة من عمرها، كانت تمشي بوقار، وتكرَّس  نفسها لتسحبه الربّ بغيرة وهمة إلى حد أن الجميع كانوا مذهولين إعجاباً ودهشةً: فلم  تكن تبدو كطفلةً، بل تظهر كشخصية ناضجة عمرها ثلاثون عاماً، من فرط تفرُّغها للصلاة  بعناية ومثابرة. وكان وجهها يسطع كالثلج، بحيث ينظر إلى وجهها بصعوبة. وكانت تدأب  على عمل أشغال الصوف، وكلّ ما كانت لا تستطيع فهمه نساء مسنَّات، كانت تشرحه، وهي  لا تزال في نعومة أظفارها. وكانت قد فرضت على نفسها نظاماً هو الدأب على التضرع منذ  الصباح حتى الساعة الثالثة وتكريس نفسها للعمل اليدوي منذ الساعة الثالثة حتى  التاسعة. ومنذ الساعة التاسعة، لم تتوقَّف عن الصلاة إلى أن يظهر ملاك الربّ؛  حينئذ كانت تتلقى طعامها من يده، لتتقدَّم في صورة أفضل في محبة الله. ومن  العذارى الأُخريات كلّهن الأكبر سناً منها واللواتي كانت تتهذَّب وإياهن في خدمة  الله، لم تكن توجد مَنْ هي أدقُّ في السهر، أعلم بحكمة شريعة الله، أكثر امتلاءً  تواضعاً، أمهر في أنشاد مزامير داود، أكثر امتلاءً محبةً لطيفةً، أنقى عفَّةً، أكمل  في فضيلة. لأنها كانت وفيَّة، مستقرة، مثابرة، وكانت تفيد في كلّ يوم مواهب من كلّ  نوع. *
* لم يسمعها  أحد أبداً تقول سوءاً، ولم يراها أحد أبداً تغضب، كلّ أحاديثها كانت مملوءة لطافةً،  وكانت الحقيقة تظهر من فمها. كانت منشغلةً دوماً بالصلاة وتأمُّل شريعة الله، وكانت  تنشر اهتمامها على رفيقاتها، متخوَّفة من أن تخطئ إحداهن بالكلام، أو ترفع صوتها  ضاحكةً، أو تنتفخ كبرياءَ، أو تكون لها مسالك سيئة تجاه أبيها وأُمها. وكانت تسبح  الله بلا انقطاع، ولئلا يتمكَّن مَنْ يحيّويها من أن يحرفوها عن تسبيح الله، كانت  تجبيهم: " الشكر لله! " ومنها جاءت العادة التي اتَّبعها الناس الوَرعون بالإجابة  على مَنْ يحيّونهم: " الشكر لله! " كانت تتناول كلّ يوم الطعام الذي كانت  تتلقاه من يد الملاك، وتوزع على الفقراء الغذاء الذي كان يسلَّمها إياه كهنة  الهيكل. وكان الملائكة يُرَون غالباً جداً يتحدثون معها، وكانوا يطيعونها بأعظم  احترام. وإذا لمسها شخص بعاهة ما، كان يرتدُّ متعافياً على  الفور.*
*الإصحاح  السابع*
*بتولية مريم  وعارضتها للزواج*
* حينئذ  قدَّم الكاهن أبيثار هدايا هائلة لرؤساء الكهنة، ليزوَّجوا ابنه من مريم. ولكن مريم  عارضت ذلك قائلةً: " لا أُريد أن أعرف رجلاً، ولا أن يعرفني رجل ". وكان الكهنة  وأهلها كلّهم يقولون لها: " أن الله مكَّرم بالأبناء كما كان دائماً شعب إسرائيل ".  فتُجيب مريم: " أن الله مكَّرم أولاً بالعفَّة. فقبل هابيل، لم يكن هناك أي بار بين  الناس، وكان مَرْضياً عند الله لقربانه، فقتله بخبث مَنْ لم يرض الله عنه. إلا أنه  تلقى إكلَيلين، إكليل التضحية وإكليل العذريَّة، لأن جسده لبث منزهاً من العيب.  ولاحقاً، رُفعَ إيليا، حين كان في هذا العالم، لأنه حفظ جسده في العذريَّة. لقد  تعلَّمت في هيكل الربّ، منذ طفولتي، أن عذراء يمكن أن تكون مَرْضيَّة عند الله.  واتَّخذت في قلبي قراراً بأن لا أعرف رجلاً ". *
*الإصحاح  الثامن*
*اجتماع  الكهنة والشعب واختيار يوسف*
* وحدث أن  مريم بلغت الرابعة عشرة من عمرها، وكانت تلك مناسبة للفريسيين ليقولوا، حسب العادة،  أنه لا يمكن لامرأة البقاء مصلَّيةً في الهيكل. وتقرَّر إرسال مناد إلى كل أسباط  إسرائيل، للاجتماع في اليوم الثالث. وعندما اجتمع الشعب كلّه، نهض أبيثار، رئيس  الكهنة، وصعد أعلى الدرجات، حتى يستطيع أن يراه ويسمعه الشعب كله. وبعدما أمر  بالصمت، قال: " اسمعوني، يا أبناء إسرائيل، ولتفتَحْْ آذانكم لكلامي. فمنذ أن بُني  هذا الهيكل على يد سليمان، ضمَّ عدداً كبيراً من العذارى الرائعات، بنات ملوك،  وأنبياء وكهنة؛ وعندما بلغن العمر المناسب، اتخذن أزواجاً، وكنَّ مرْضيات عند الله  بإتباع تقليد اللواتي سبقنهن. ولكن مريم أوجدت طريقة جديدة لمرضاة الربّ، لأنها  وعدت الله بالاستمرار في العذريَّة، ويبدو لي، استناداً إلى طلباتنا وأجوبة الله،  أننا نستطيع أن نعرف إلى مَنْ يجب أن يُعهد لحمايتها ". *
* وراق هذا  الخطاب للجمع، واقترع الكهنة على أسماء أسباط إسرائيل الاثني عشر، فحلَّت القرعة  على سبط يهوذا، فقال رئيس الكهنة في اليوم التالي: " على مَنْ لا زوجه له يأتي  وليحملْ عصاه في يده ". وحصل أن يوسف جاء مع الشبان وعصاه معه. وعندما سلَّم الجميع  رئيس الكهنة العصي التي تزوَّدوا بها، قدَّم تضحيةً لله، وسأل الربّ، فقال له  الربّ: " أحمل العصي كلّها إلى قدس الأقداس، ولتَبْق هناك، ومُرْ كلّ الذين حملوها  بأن يعودوا لأخذها صباح الغد، لتعيدها إليهم، وسوف تخرج من رأس أحد الأقلام حمامة  تطير نحو السماء، وإلى الذي تميَّز هذه العلامة عصاه يجب أن تُسلَّم مريم لحمايتها  ".*
* وفي الغد،  جاؤوا جمعياً، ودخل رئيس الكهنة قدس الأقدس، وقد قدَّم قربان البخور، وجلب العصي.  وعندما وزَّعها كلّها، وعددها ثلاثة آلاف، ولم يخرج من أيًّ منها  حمامة، ارتدى رئيس  الكهنة أبيثار الثوب الكهنوتيّ والأثني عشر جرساً، ودخل قدس الأقداس وقدًّم  التضحية. وفيما كان يصلي، ظهر له الملاك، قائلاً: " ها هي هذه العصي الصغيرة جداً  الذي لم تُعرْها أي انتباه؛ فحين تأخذها وتعطيها ستجد فيها العلامة التي ذكرتها لك  ". وكانت تلك العصي ليوسف، وكان شيخاً ذا مظهر بائس، ولم يُرد المطالبة بعصاه، حتى  لا يضطر أن يأخذ مريم، وبينما كان واقفاً بتواضع خلف كلّ الآخرين، صاح به الكاهن  أبيثار بصوت عال: " تعال، وتسلَّم عصاك، فأنت منتظَر ". فأقترب يوسف، مرتعباً، لأن  رئيس الكهنة ناداه بصوت عال جداً. وعندما مدَّ يده لتسلُّم عصاه، خرجت من طرف ذلك  العصي على الفور حمامةٌ أبيض من الثلج وذات جمال خارق، طارت طويلاً تحت قباب  الهيكل، وتوجّهت نحو السماوات.*
* حينئذ هنّأ  الشعب كلّه الشيخ، قائلاً: " لقد أصبحت محظوظاً في سنَّك الطاعنة، واختارك الله  وأشار إليك لتُعهد مريم إليك ". وقال له الكهنة: " خذها، فقد أختارك الله وحدك من  كل أسباط بني إسرائيل ". فقال لهم يوسف بارتباك، مبدياً لهم احتراماً عظيماً: " أنا  شيخ؛ ولدي أولاد؛ فلمَاذا تسلموني هذه الشابَّة التي هي اصغر من أحفادي؟ " عندها  قال له رئيس الكهنة أبيثار: " تذكَّرْ يا يوسف، كيف هلك داثان وأَبيرون، لأنهما  احتقرا إرادة الله؛ سيحدث لك الأمر نفسه إذا ثرتَ ضد ما يأمرك الله به ". فأجاب  يوسف: " أنني لا أقاوم إرادة الله، أُريد أن أعرف مَنْ من أبنائي عليه اتخاذها  زوجة، فلتُعطَ بعض العذارى، رفيقاتها، تمكث معهن في انتظار ذلك ". حينئذ قال رئيس  الكهنة أبيثار: " سوف نمنحها رفقة بعض العذارى ليقُمْنَ مقام تعزية لها، إلى أن  يحلَّ اليوم المحدَّد لتتقبَّلها. فهي لا تستطيع الاتحاد بالزواج مع آخر ".  *
* حينئذ أخذ  يوسف مريم مع خمس عذارى أُخريات، ليكنَّ في بيته مع مريم. وكانت أسماء تلك العذارى  رفقة، صفُّورة، سوسان، ابيجه ورَاحيل، وأعطاهن الكهنة حريراً، وكتاناً. واقترعن في  ما بيهنَّ على أيَّ عمل يُخَصَّص لكلًّ منهن. وحدث أن القرعة عيَّنت مريم لتحيك  الأُرجوان، لتصنع حجاب هيكل الربّ، فقالت العذارى الأُخريات لها: " كيف، طالما أنت  أصغر من الأُخريات، استحقت نيل الأُرجوان؟ " وأخذن، وقد قلن ذلك، كما بتهكّم،  يدعونها ملكة العذارى. وحين كنَّ يتحدَّثن هكذا في ما بينهن، ظهر ملاك الربّ في  وسطهن وقال: " ما تقُلْن لن يكون هزءاً، بل سيتحقَّق بالضبط تماماً ". فارتعبن من  وجود الملاك وكلامه، وأخذن يتوسَّلْن مريم لتسامحهنّ وتصلّي من أجلهنّ.*


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: أبوكريفا العهد الجديد كيف كتبت؟ ولماذا رفضتها الكنيسة؟*

*الإصحاح  التاسع*
*بشارة  الملاك للعذراء بميلاد ابن الله*
* وفي اليوم  الثاني، كانت مريم واقفة قرب النبع، لتملأ جرتّها، ظهر لها ملاك الربّ، قائلاّ: "  أنت مباركة، يا مريم، لأن الله أعدَّ له مسكناً في رحمك. لأنه هوذا النور يأتي من  السماء ويسكن فيك وليسطع بك في العالم كله ". وفي اليوم الثالث، كانت تحيك  الأُرجوان بأصابعها، وقف أمامها شاب يستحيل وصف بهائه. فلما رأته مريم خافت وارتعشت  بشدة، فقال لها: " سلام لك يا مريم، يا ممتلئة نعمة، الرب معك، مباركة أنت في  النساء ومباركة هي ثمرة رحمك ". وحينما سمعت تلك الكلمات ارتعشت وكانت خائفة  للغاية. فقال لها ملاك الرب " لا تخافي يا مريم لأنك وجدت نعمة عند الله. وها أنت  ستحبلين وتلدين ملكاً يمتدُّ سلطانه ليس فقط فوق الأرض كلّها، بل أيضاً في  السماوات، ويحكم إلى أبد الآبدين آمين ".*
*الإصحاح  العاشر*
*مريم وجدت  حبلى من الروح القدس*
* وفيما كان  ذلك يحدث، كان يوسف في كفر ناحوم، منشغلاً بأعمال مهنته، فقد كان نجاراً، ومكث هناك  تسعة أشهر. وعند عودته إلى بيته، وجد أن مريم كانت حبلى، فارتعدت أطرافه كلّها،  وصاح وقال، مملوءا قلقاً: " يا ربّ، يا ربّ، تقبَّل روحي، فمن الأفضل لي أن أموت من  أن أعيش ". فقالت له العذارى اللواتي كنَّ مع مريم: " نعلم أن ما من رجل لمسها،  ونعلم أنها لبثت بلا عيب في العفَّة والعذريّة، لأن الله صانها وأمضت وقتها كلّه في  التضرُّع. أن ملاك الربّ يتحادث كلّ يوم وإياها، وكل يوم تتلقى طعامها من  ملاك الربّ. فكيف يمكنها إذاً ارتكاب خطيئة ما؟ فإذا أردت أن نقول لك ما  نعتقد، فما من أحد جعلها حبلى، أن لم يكن ملاك الربّ ". فقال يوسف: " لماذا تردنَ  خداعي بإقناعي بأن ملاك الربّ جعلها حبلى؟ ألا يمكن أن يكون أحد قد تظاهر بأنه ملاك  الربّ، بهدف خداعها؟ وكان يبكي وهو يقول ذلك: " كيف أذهب إلى هيكل الله، كيف أجرؤ  النظر إلى كهنة الله؟ ماذا أفعل في هذه الحال؟ " وكان يفكَّر بالاختباء وردَّ  مريم؟*
*الإصحاح  الحادي عشر*
*ملاك الرب  يظهر ليوسف ويطمئنه*
* وقرَّر  يوسف الهرب خلال الليل، ليذهب ويختبئ في الأماكن المنعزلة، فظهر له في تلك الليلة  ملاك الربّ خلال نومه وقال له: " يا يوسف، يا ابن داود، لا تخف أن تأخذ مريم زوجةً  لكَ، فما تحمله في أحشائها هو من عمل الروح القدس. سوف تلد ابناً ويُدعى يسوع، لأنه  يُخلص شعبه من خطاياهم ". فشكر يوسف الله. وقام، وتحدّث إلى مريم وإلى العذارى  اللواتي كنَّ معها، وروى رؤياه، ووضع عزاءه في مريم قائلاً: " لقد أخطأت، لأنني  شكًكت فيك ". *
*الإصحاح  الثاني عشر*
*امتحان يوسف  ومريم*
* ثم حدث أن  الخبر شاع أن مريم كانت حبلى. فأمسك خدام الهيكل يوسف واقتادوه إلى رئيس الكهنة،  الذي بدأ مع الكهنة، تعنيفه، قائلاً: " لمَ غررت بعذراء بهذه العظمة، أطعمها ملائكة  الله كحمامة في هيكل الله، ولم تُردْ أبداً رؤية رجل وكانت على معرفة بصورة مذهلة  بشريعة الله؟ " لو لم تغتصبها، لبقيت عذراء حتى الآن ". وكان يوسف يقسم بأنه لم  يمسَّها. فقال له رئيس الكهنة أبيثار: حي هو الربّ! سوف نسقيك ماء امتحان الله،  فتظهر خطيئتك على الفور ". *
* حينئذ  اجمتع شعب إسرائيل كلّه بعدد كبير جداً. واقتيدت مريم إلى هيكل الربّ. وكان الكهنة  والمقرَّبون منها وأهلها يبكون ويقولون: " اعترفي للكهنة بخطيئتك، أنت التي كانت  كحمامة في هيكل الربّ وكنت تتلقَّين طعامك من يد الملائكة ". ونُودي  يوسف للصعود إلى جوار الهيكل، وأُعطي ليشرب ماء امتحان الربّ؛ وحين كان يشربه رجل  مذنب، كانت تظهر على وجهه علامة ما، عندما يدور سبع مرات حول مذبح الربّ. وحين شرب  يوسف بثقة ودار حول المذبح، لم يظهر على وجهه أي أثر لخطيئة. حينئذ برَّأه كلّ  الكهنة وخدام  الهيكل وكل الحاضرين، قائلين: " أنت مبارك، لأنك لم توجَدْ مذنباً ". *
* ثم نادوا  مريم، وقالوا لها: " وأنت، أي عذر يمكنك إعطاؤه أو أي علامة أكبر يمكنها أن تظهر  فيك، طالما أن حمل بطنك كشف إثمك؟ وطالما أن يوسف تبرَّر، نطلب منك أن تعترفي مَنْ  هو الذي غرَّر بك. فمن الأفضل أن يضمن اعترافك حياتك من أن يظهر غضب الله بعلامة ما  على وجهك ويجعل عارك معلوماً ". عندها أجابت مريم من دون ارتعاب: " إذا كان في دنس  أو إذا كانت فيَّ شهوة نجسة، فليعاقبني الله في حضور الشعب كلّه، لأكون مثال عقاب  الكذب ". واقتربت بثقة من هيكل الربّ، وشربت ماء الامتحان، ودارت سبع مرات حول  الهيكل، ولم يبدُ فيها أي دنس. *
* وفيما كان  الشعب كلّه مصعوقاً بالذهول والمفاجأة وهو يرى حبلها وأن أي علامة لم تظهر على  وجهها، بدأت تشيع أخبار مختلفة في صفوف الشعب. كان البعض يمتدحون قداستها، وآخرون  يدينونها ويظهرون سيئي النية حيالها. عندها قالت مريم بصوت عال، بحيث يسمعها  الجميع، وقد رأت أن شكوك الشعب كلّه لم تكن مبدَّدة كلّياً: " حي هو الربّ إله  الجنود، الذي أقف في حضرته! أشهد بأنني لم أعرف أبداً ولا يجب أن اعرف رجلاً، فمنذ  طفولتي، اتخذت في نفسي القرار الحازم، ونذرت لإلهي أن أكرَّس عذريتي للذي خلقني،  وأضع فيه ثقتي لئلا أعيش إلا من أجله ومن أجل أن يصونني من كلّ إثم، ما حييت ".  *
*الإصحاح  الثالث عشر*
*الاكتتاب  وميلاد المسيح*
* وحدث، بعد  وقت قليل، أن قراراً صدر عن أُغسطوس قيصر، يأمر كلّ فرد بالعودة إلى موطنه. وكان  كيرينيوس، حاكم سوريا، أول مَنْ نشر هذا القرار. وبناءً عليه اضطُرَّ يوسف إلى  التوجه مع مريم إلى بيت لحم، فقد كان أصلهما منها، وكانت مريم من سبط يهوذا ومن بيت  داود وموطنه. وعندما كان يوسف ومريم على الطريق المؤدية إلى بيت لحم، قالت مريم  ليوسف: " أرى شعبَين أمامي، واحد يبكي والآخر يستسلم للفرح ". فأجابها يوسف: "  ابْقي جالسةً ولازمي دابَّتك ولا تتلفَّظي بكلام عديم الجدوى ". حينئذ ظهر أمامهما طفل بهيّ، تكسوه ثياب رائعة، وقال ليوسف: " لمَ وصفت ما  كانت تقوله مريم عن هذين الشعبين أنه كلام عديم الجدوى؟ فقد رأت الشعب اليهودي  يبكي، لأنه ابتعد عن إلهه، والشعب الوثني يغتبط لأنه اقترب من الربّ، تبعاً لما  وُعد به آباؤنا، إبراهيم وإسحق ويعقوب. فقد حلَّ زمان انتشار بركة نسل إبراهيم في  الأمم كلّها ". *
* وحين قال  الملاك ذلك، أمر يوسف بإيقاف الدابَّة التي كانت مريم عليها، لأن زمن الوضع حلّ.  وقال لمريم أن تنزل عن دابَّتها وتدخل مغارة جوفية حيث لم يدخل النور أبداً وحيث لم  يكن هناك ضوء أبداً، لأن العتمة مكثت هناك في استمرار. وعند دخول مريم، سطعت  المغارة كلّها ببهاء باهر كما لو أن الشمس كانت هناك، وكانت الساعة السادسة من  النهار، وطالما بقيت مريم في تلك المغارة، لبثت، ليلاً ونهاراً وبلا انقطاع،  مستضيئةً بذلك النور الإلهي. ووضعت مريم أبناً أحاط به الملائكة منذ ولادته  وسجدوا له قائلين: " المجد لله في الأعالي وعلى الأرض السلام وللناس سروراً  عظيماً! " *
* وكان يوسف  قد ذهب يبحث عن قابلة، وحين عاد إلى المغارة، كانت مريم مع الطفل الذي ولدته. فقال  يوسف لمريم: " جئتك بقابلتَين، زيليمي وسالومي، اللتين تنتظران عند مدخل المغارة  ولا يستطيعان الدخول بسبب هذا النور الحاد للغاية ". فابتسمت مريم، وقد سمعت ذلك.  وقال لها يوسف: " لا تبتسمي، بل حاذري، خوف أن تحتاجي إلى بعض أودية ". وأعطى إحدى  القابلتَين الأمر بالدخول. وعندما اقتربت زيليمي من مريم، قالت لها: " اسمحي لي بأن  ألمسك ". وعندما سمحت لها مريم بذلك، صاحت القابلة بصوت عال: " يا ربّ، يا ربّ،  ارحمني، فلم يخطر لي أبداً ولا سمعت شيئاً مشابهاً؛ أن ثدييها مملوءان حلبياً  ولديها طفل ذكر، على رغم أنها عذراء. ما من سفك دم وُجد عند الولادة وما من  ألم عند الوضع. عذراء حبلت، عذراء وضعت، وعذراء تبقى ".  *
* وقالت  القابلة الأخرى، المسمَّاة سالومي، وقد سمعت كلام زيليمي: " ما أسمعه، لن أُصدَّقه،  ما لم أتأكد منه ". وقالت سالومي وهي تقترب من مريم: " اسمحي لي بأن ألمس وأن  أتحقَّق مما إذا كانت زيليمي قد قالت صواباً ". وإذ سمحت لها مريم بذلك، لمستها  سالومي، فيبست يدها على الفور. وأخذت، شاعرةً بألم عظيم، تبكي بمرارة شديدة وتصيح،  وتقول: " يا ربّ، تعلم أنني خشيتك دوماً، واعتنيت دوماً بالفقراء من دون تفكير  بأجر؛ أنني لم أتلق شيئاً من الأرملة واليتيم ولم أدفع عني أبداً المعوَز من دون  نجدته، وها أنني أصبحت بائسة بسبب شكي، لأنني تجرأت على الشك في عذرائك ".  *
* وحين كانت  تتكلّم هكذا، ظهر لها شاب عظيم البهاء، وقال لها: " اقتربي من الطفل، واسجدي له  والمسيه بيدك، فيشفيك، لأنه مخلَّص العالم وكلّ الذين يضعون رجاءهم فيه ". فاقتربت  سالومي من الطفل على الفور، ولمست طرف أقمطته التي كان ملفوفاً بها ساجدةً له، وعلى  الفور شفيت يدها. وأخذت ترفع صوتها، خارجةً، وتروي المعجزات التي رأتها وما عانت،  وكيف شقيت؛ وآمن كثيرون بكلامها. ورعاة غنم كانوا يؤكدون أنهم رأَوا في الليل  ملائكةً يرنّمون نشيداً: " سبَّحوا إله السماء ومجَّدوه لأن مخلَّص الكلّ وُلد،  المسيح الذي سيستعيد مملكة إسرائيل ". *
* ولمع نجمٌ  عظيمٌ فوق المغارة منذ المساء حتى الصباح، ولم يُرَ أبداً مثيل في العظمة منذ بداية  العالم. وكان الأنبياء الموجودون في أوُرشليم، يقولون أن ذلك النجم كان يشير إلى  ميلاد المسيح الذي سيتمَّم الخلاص الموعود به، ليس فقط لإسرائيل، بل كذلك للأمم  كلّها. *
*الإصحاح  الرابع عشر*
*سجود الثور  والحمار*
* وفي اليوم  الثالث لولادة الربّ، خرجت الطوباية مريم من المغارة، ودخلت الزريبة، ووضعت الطفل  في المذود، فسجد له الثور والحمار. حينئذ تمَّ ما أنبأ به اشعياء  النبي: " الثور يعرف قانيه، والحمار معلف صاحبه ". وكان هذان الحيوانان، وهو في  وسطهما، يسجدان له بلا انقطاع. حينئذ تمَّ أيضاً ما قاله النبي: " سوف تُعرف في وسط  حيوانين ". ولبث يوسف ومريم ثلاثة أيام في ذلك الموضع مع الطفل.*
*الإصحاح  الخامس عشر*
*التقدمة إلى  الهيكل*
* وفي اليوم  السادس، دخلت الطوباوية مريم بيت لحم مع يوسف، حيث أمضوا اليوم السابع وفي اليوم  الثامن ختنوا الصبي ودعوا اسمه يسوع كما دعي من الملاك قبل أن تحبل به في الرحم  والآن بعد أن اكتملت أيام تطهير مريم حسب شريعة موسى، أتت بالطفل إلى هيكل الربّ،  وقدَّما باسمة زوج فراخ يمام وفرخَي حمام. *
* وكان في  الهيكل رجل بارٌّ وكامل، اسمه سمعان، عمره مئة وأثني عشر عاماً. وقد  تلقى من الربّ الوعد بأنه لن يذوق الموت حتى يكون قد رأى المسيح، ابن الله، حسب  الجسد وعندما رأى الطفل، صاح بصوت عال، قائلاً: " الله زار شعبه، والربّ أتمَّ وعده  ". وسارع في القدوم، وسجد للطفل، وسجد له ثانيةً، وقد حمد تحت ردائه، وكان يقبَّل  باطن قدمَيه، قائلاً: " يا ربّ، أطلقْ الآن عبدك بسلام، حسب قولك، لأن عينَي رأتا  خلاصك الذي أعددته أمام وجه جميع الشعوب، نوراً رؤيا للأمم، ومجداً لشعبك إسرائيل  ". *
* وكانت في  هيكل الربّ أيضاً امرأة، اسمها حنة، ابنة فنوئيل، من سبط أَشير، عاشت سبعة أعوام مع  زوجها، وكانت أرملة منذ أٍربعة وثمانين؛ ولم تبتعد أبداً من هيكل الله، متفرَّغة  بلا انقطاع للصوم والتضرُّع. وإذ اقتربت، كانت تسجد للطفل، قائلةً: " أن فيه خلاص  العالم ". *
*الإصحاح  السادس عشر*
*النجم يُرشد  المجوس*
* وجاء مجوس  من الشرق إلى أُورشليم، وقد أنقضى عامان، حاملين قرابين ثمينة، وكانوا يبحثون بين  اليهود بتعجُّل، سائلين: " أين الملك الذي وُلد لنا؟ لأننا رأينا نجمة في الشرق،  وأتينا لنسجد له ". وأرعب هذا النبأ الشعب كلّه، وأرسل هيرودس يستثشير الكتبة،  والفريسيين والعلماء ليستعلم منهم أين أعلن النبي أن المسيح يجب أن يولد. فأجابوا:  " في بيت لحم، مكتوب: وأنت، يا بيت لحم، ارض يهوذا، لست الصغرى في مقاطعات يهوذا،  فمنك يخرج القائد الذي يحكم شعبي إسرائيل ". حينئذ نادى الملك هيرودس المجوس،  واستعلم منهم متى ظهر لهم النجم، وأرسلهم إلى بيت لحم، قائلاً: " أذهبوا، واستعلموا  بعناية عن هذا الطفل، وعندما تجدونه، تعالَوا وقولوا لي ذلك، لأذهب وأسجد له ".  *
* واستأنف  المجوس إذاً طريقهم، وظهر لهم النجم، وكما كان مرشداً لهم، تقدَّمهم إلى أن بلغوا  الموضع حيث الطفل. وامتلأ المجوس بفرح عظيم، وقد رأَوا النجم. وإذ  دخلوا البيت،  وجدوا الطفل يسوع راقداً في ذراعي مريم. عندها فتحوا خزائنهم، وقدَّموا هدايا ثمينة  لمريم ويوسف. وكلٌّ منهم قدَّم للطفل تقدمات خاصة، فقرب واحد ذاهباً، والآخر  بخوراً، والآخر مرّاً. وحين كانوا يريدون العودة إلى الملك هيرودس، حُذَّروا في  الحلم من العودة إليه. فسجدوا للطفل بفرح بالغ، وعادوا إلى بلادهم عبر درب  أخرى.*
*الإصحاح  السابع عشر*
*قتل أطفال  بيت لحم*
* وعندما رأى  الملك هيرودس أن المجوس سخروا منه، اشتعل قلبه غضباً، وأرسل مبعوثين على الطرق  كلّها، عازماً القبض عليهم وإهلاكهم، وبما أنه لم يستطع مصادفتهم، أرسل إلى بيت  لحم، وقتل كلّ الأطفال من عمر عامَين وما دون، حسب الوقت الذي تحقق به من المجوس.  وقبل أن يحدث ذلك بيوم، حُذر يوسف عبر ملاك الربّ، الذي قال له: " خُذْ مريم والطفل  وأنطلقْ عبر الصحراء واذهب إلى مصر ". وفعل يوسف ما أمره به الملاك. *
*الإصحاح  الثامن عشر*
*التنانين  تسجد ليسوع*
* وعندما  وصلوا إلى قرب المغارة وأرادوا أن يستريحوا فيها، نزلت مريم عن دابَّتها، وكانت  تحمل يسوع في ذراعَيها. وكان مع يوسف ثلاثة صبية، ومع مريم صبيَّة، كانوا يسلكون  الطريق نفسها. وإذا بعدد كبير من التنانين تخرج فجأة من المغارة، ولدى رؤيتها أطلق  الصبية صيحات عظيمة. عندها وقف يسوع أمام التنانين، وقد نزل من ذراعي أُمه؛ فسجدت  له، وحين سجدت له، انسحبت. وتمَّ ما قاله النبي: "  سبحي الرب من الأرض يا أيتها التنانين ". وكان الطفل  يمشي أمامها، وأمرها بألا تفعل أي سوء بالبشر. لكن مريم ويوسف كانا في ذعر عظيم،  خائفَين أن تؤذي التنانين الطفل. فقال يسوع: " لا تنظرا إليَّ باعتبار أنني لست سوى  طفل، أنني رجل كامل، وينبغي أن تلين حيوانات الغابات كلّها أمامي". *

*الإصحاح  التاسع عشر*
*سجود  الأُسود والفهود*
* وكانت  الأُسود والفهود تسجد له أيضاً، وكانت ترافقه في الصحراء. وحيثما كانت مريم ويوسف  يمضيان، كانت تتقدَّمهما، داَّلةً إياهما إلى الطريق، وكانت تسجد ليسوع، خافضةً  رؤوسها. وأول مرة رأت مريم الأّسود والحيوانات المتوحَّشة آتية إليها، أُصيبت بذعر  عظيمَ، فقال لها يسوع، ناظراً إليها بمظهر مرح: " لا تخشي شيئاً، يا أُمي، فليس من  اجل إخافتك، بل من أجل تكريمك تأتي نحوك ". وإذ قال ذلك، بذَّد كلّ خوف من قلبهما.  وكانت الأُسود تسير معهم ومع الثيران، والحمير والدوابَّ الأخرى التي كانت ضرورية  لهم، ولم تكن ترتكب أي سوء، وكانت تظل كذلك، ملأى وداعة، وسط الأغنام والخراف التي  جلبها يوسف ومريم معهما من اليهودية. وكانوا يسيرون وسط الذئاب، ولم يكونوا يشعرون  بأي ذعر، ولم يعاني أحد من أي سوء. حينئذ تمَّ ما قاله النبي: " الذئاب تأكل مع  الحملان، والأسد والثور يأكلان تبنامعاً ". وكان معهم ثوران وعربة، تُحمَل  فيها الحاجيات الضرورية فوجهتهم الأسود في طريق.*
*الإصحاح  العشرون *
*النخلة  تنحني لمريم وانبثاق نبع ماء*
* وحدث في  اليوم الثالث من المسير، تعبت مريم في الصحراء بسبب حرارة الشمس الشديدة جداً.  فقالت ليوسف، وقد رأت نخلة: " دعني أرتاح قليلاً في ظل هذه النخلة ". فسارع يوسف  إلى اقتيادها إلى جوار النخلة، وأنزلها عن دابَّتها، وألقت مريم نظرها على رأس  النخلة، وقد جلست وإذ رأته ممتلئاً ثمراً، قالت ليوسف: " أريد، إن كان ذلك ممكناً،  في الحصول على بعض ثمار تلك النخلة ". فقال لها يوسف: " استغرب كيف يمكنك الكلام  هكذا، فأنت ترين كم سعف هذه النخلة عالياً. أما أنا، فقلق جداً بسبب الماء، لأن  جلودنا جفت الآن وليس لدينا شيء لنسرب منه نحن وأبقارنا ". عندها قال الطفل يسوع  الذي كان في ذراعَي العذراء مريم، أُمه، للنخلة: " أيتها النخلة، إحني أغصانك،  وأطعمي أُمي من ثمارك ". فأحنت النخلة على الفور، لصوته، رأسها حتى قدمَي مريم،  وجمعوا منها الثمار التي كانت تحملها، وأكلوا منها كلّهم. وظلّت النخلة منحنيةً،  منتظرةً أمر الذي لصوته انخفضت، لتنهض. عندها قال لها يسوع: " أنهضي، أيتها النخلة،  وكوني رفيقة أشجاري التي في فردوس أبي. وليتفجَّرْ من جذورك نبع مخبؤ في الأرض  وليزودَّنا بالماء الضروري لإرواء عطشنا ". وعلى الفور نهضت الشجرة، وبدأت تتفجَّر  من بين جذورها ينابيع ماء صاف جداً ومنعش جداً وذي لطافة شديدة. وكلّهم، إذ رأَوا  تلك الينابيع، امتلأوا فرحاً، وارتووَا مسبَّحين الله، وأسكنت الحيوانات أيضاً  عطشها.*
*الإصحاح  الواحد والعشرون *
*غصن النصر  ينقل إلى الفردوس*
* وفي الغد،  رحلوا، وفي اللحظة التي استأنفوا فيها طريقهم، التفت يسوع نحو النخلة، وقال: " لقد  قلت لك ذلك، أيتها النخلة، أنني آمر بأن يٌنقَل أحد أغصانك بواسطة ملائكتي وأن  يٌُزرع في فردوس أبى.*
* وليكون لك  امتياز، أريد أن يٌقال لكل الذين ينتصرون في القتال من أجل الإيمان: " لقد استحققتم  غصن النصر ". وفيما كان يتكلّم هكذا، إذا بملاك الربّ ظهر، واقفاً على النخلة، وأخذ  واحداً من أغصانها، وطار عبر وسط السماء، ممسكاً بذلك الغصن بيده، ولبث الحضور، وقد  رأَوا ذلك، كما مصعوقين ذهولاً. عندها كلَّمهم يسوع، قائلاً: " لماذاَ يستسلم قلبكم  للخوف؟ ألا تعلمون أن هذه النخلة التي أمرت بنقلها إلى الفردوس ستكون لكلّ القديسين  في دار النعيم، كالتي أُعدَّت لكم في هذه الصحراء؟ ".*
*الإصحاح  الثاني والعشرون *
*يسوع يطمئن  يوسف*
* وفيما  كانوا يسيرون، قال له يوسف: " يا ربّ، أن علينا معاناة حرارة قصوى؛ أرجوك، سنسلك  طريق البحر لنتمكَّن من الراحة بعبورنا المدن التي على الساحل ". فقال له يسوع: "  لا تخف من شيء، يا يوسف؛ سوف تقوم في يوم بما لا يستطيع آخرون إتمامه إلا في ثلاثين  يوماً ". وفيما كان لا يزال يتكلم " لمحوا جبال مصر ومدنها، فدخلوا ملؤهم الفرح،  مدينةَّ تُدعى سوتين. وبما أنهم لم يكونوا يعرفون أحداً يمكنهم التماس الضيافة  لديه، دخلوا هيكلاً كان سكان تلك المدينة يدعونه الكابيتول، وحيث كانت تُقَدَّم كلّ  يوم، ذبائح إكراماً للأوثان الثلاثمائة والخمسة والستين.*
*الإصحاح  الثالث والعشرون *
*سقوط  الأوثان على وجهها*
* وحدت عندما  دخلت القديسة مريم الهيكل، مع الصبي الصغير، سقطت الأوثان كلّها على وجهها أرضاً، ولبثت مدمَّرة ومحطَّمة. وهكذا تمَّ  ما قاله النبي اشعياء: " هوذا الرب راكب على سحابة سريعة وقادم إلى مصر فترتجف أوثان  مصر ".*
*الإصحاح  الرابع والعشرون *
*العودة إلى  بلاد يهوذا*
* وعندما علم  ذلك أفروديسيوس، حاكم تلك المدينة، قَدمَ إلى الهيكل مع كلّ جنده وكلّ ضباطه. وحين  رأى كهنة الهيكل أفروديسيوس مقترباً مع كلّ جنده، ظنوا بأنه قادم للانتقام منهم،  لأن صور الآلهة انقلبت. وحين دخل الهيكل ورأى كلّ التماثيل منقلبةً على وجهها  ومحطَّمة، اقترب من مريم، وسجد للطفل الذي كانت تحمله بين ذراعَيها. وعندما سجد له،  وجَّه الكلام إلى كلّ جنوده ورفاقه، وقال: " لو لم يكن هذا الطفل إلهاً، لما كانت  آلهتنا قد سقطت على وجهها في حضرته، ولما سجدت أمامه؛ أنها تعترف به هكذا رباً لها.  وإذا لم نصنع ما رأيناه صُنعَ لآلهتنا، نجازف بالتعرُّض لسخطه وغضبه، ونقع كلّنا في  خطر الموت، كما حدث للملك فرعون الذي احتقر تحذيرات الربّ ". وبعد وقت قليل، قال  الملاك ليوسف: " عُد إلى بلاد يهوذا، لأن الذين كانوا يبحثون عن الطفل ليُهلكوه  ماتوا ".*


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: أبوكريفا العهد الجديد كيف كتبت؟ ولماذا رفضتها الكنيسة؟*

*الإصحاح  الخامس والعشرون *
*إحياء سمكة  مجففة*
* وأتمَّ  يسوع عامه الثالث. وفيما رأى أطفالاً يلعبون، أخذ يلعب معهم؛ وإذ تناول سمكة  مجفَّفة مُشبَعة ملحاً، وضعها في حوض ملئ بالماء، وأمرها بأن تختلج، فبدأت السمكة  تختلج. وقال يسوع للسمكة، مخاطباً إياها ثانيةً: " اطرحي الملح الذي فيك وتحركي في  الماء ". فحصل الأمر هكذا. وإذ رأى الجيران ماذا يحدث، انبأوا به الأرملة التي كانت  تسكن مريم في بيتها. وحين علمت بهذه الأمور، طردتهم على عجل من بيتها.*
*الإصحاح  السادس والعشرون *
*موت ابن  إبليس*
* وحدث أن  يسوع بعد عودته من مصر، حين كان في الجليل، في بداية عامه الرابع، كان يلعب يوم  سبت، مع أطفال، عند ضفة الأردن. وإذ جلس يسوع، صنع سبع أحواض صغيرة بالطمي وصنع  لكلًّ واحد منها ممرات صغيرة، كان ماء النهر يأتيها بحسب أمره ويعود ثانية. عندئذ  أقفل أحد الأطفال، وهو ابن للشيطان، تدفعه الغيرة، المخرج الذي كان يمرُّ الماء  عبره ودمَّر ما صنعه يسوع. فقال له يسوع: " الويل لك! يا ابن الموت، يا ابن إبليس.  تجرؤ على تدمير العمل الذي صنعته! " وعلى الفور مات الذي فعل ذلك. حينئذ رفع أهل  الميت الصوت بضوضاء ضد مريم ويوسف، قائلين: " أن ابنكما لعن ابننا وقد مات ".  وعندما سمع يوسف ومريم ذلك، أتيا على الفور نحو يسوع بسبب شكاوى الأهل وجمهور  اليهود الذين كانوا يتجمَّعون. لكن يوسف قال سراً لمريم: " لا أجرؤ على مخاطبته،  أنما حذَّريه أنت وقولي: لماذا أثرت ضدنا حقد الشعب، ولماذا نحن معرَّضون لغضب  الناس المزعج؟ " وعندما جاءت أُمه إليه، رجته، قائلةً: " يا سيَّدي، ماذا فعل الذي  مات لتنتهي حياته هكذا؟ " لكنه أجاب: " كان مستحقاً الموت لأنه دمَّر الأعمال التي  صنعتها ". وكانت أُمه ترجوه، قائلةً: " لا تتألَّم، يا سيَّدي، لأن الشعب يحتجُّ  علينا ". أما هو، فضرب بقدمه اليمنى خاصرتَي الميت، رافضاً أن يُحزنَ أُمه، وقال  له: " أنهَضْ، يا ابن الإثم، أنتَ لا تستأهل دخول راحة أبى، لأنك دمَّرت الأعمال  التي صنعتها ". حينئذ نهض الذي كان ميتاً ومضى. لكن يسوع، بموجب قدرته، كان يُجرى  المياه إلى البحيرات الصغيرة عبر الممرات التي صنعها. *
*الإصحاح  السابع والعشرون *
*يسوع يخلق  عصافير من الطين*
* وحدث،  بعدما رأى الشعب كلّ هذه الأمور، أن يسوع أخذ طيناًً من الأحواض التي صنعها وصنع منه أثنى عشر عصفوراً. وكان يوم سبت عندما فعل يسوع ذلك،  وكان معه أطفال كثرين. وعندما رأى أحد أطفال اليهود ماذا كان يفعل، قال ليوسف: " يا  يوسف، ألا ترى الطفل يسوع يفعل يوم السبت ما لا يحل فعله؟ فقد صنع أثنى عشر عصفوراً  من الطين ". ولما سمع يوسف ذلك وبخ يوسف يسوع، قائلاً: " لماذا تفعل يوم السبت ما  لا َيحل فعله؟ " ولما سمع يسوع يوسف، صفَّق بيدَيه وقال لعصافيره: " طيري ". فبدأت  بالطيران بناء على أمره لها. وقال للعصافير، في حضور جمهور كبير كان يراه ويسمعه:  "هيّا وطيري في الأرض والعالم بأسره، وعيشي! " فصُعق الحضور كلّهم، وقد رأوا آيات  كهذه، إعجاباً وذهولاً. وكان البعض يمتدحونه ويعجبون به؛ وآخرون يلومونه. وذهب  البعض إلى رؤساء الكهنة ورؤساء الفريسيين، وبلغَّوهم أن يسوع، ابن يوسف، كان يفعل،  في حضور شعب إسرائيل كلّه، معجزات كبرى وآيات. وبُلَّغ ذلك في أسباط إسرائيل الأثنى  عشر.*
*الإصحاح  الثامن والعشرون *
*ابن حنان  الكاهن يدمر سدود المياه*
* ودمَّر ابن  حنان، كاهن الهيكل، الذي كان قرب يوسف، حاملاً عوداً بيده، في حضور الشعب كلّه،  وبحركة غضب عظيمة جداً، السدود التي صنعها يسوع بيدَيه، وأسال الماء الذي جذبه يسوع  من مجرى الأردن. كما أقفل ثم دمَّر القناة التي كان الماء يأتي عبرها. وعندما رأى  يسوع ذلك، قال للطفل الذي دمَّر ما فعله: " يا أكثر بذرة شريرة للشر، يا ابن الموت،  يا خادم الشيطان، حقاً سوف تكون ثمرة بذارك بلا نشاط، وجذورك بلا عافية، وسوف تكون  بذورك جافة، لا تعطى ثماراً ". وعلى الفور، وفي حضور الشعب كلّه، ذبل الطفل  ومات.*
*الإصحاح  التاسع والعشرون *
*يسوع يعيد  الروح إلى طفل*
* ثم خاف  يوسف، ولازم يسوع، وكان يذهب معه إلى بيته، وأمه معهما. وإذا فجأةً بطفل، خادم إثم،  مسرعاً للقائهما، ارتمى على كتف يسوع، راغباً في شتمه وإيذاءه إذا  استطاع ذلك. لكن  يسوع قال له: " لن تعود سليماً معافى من الطريق التي تعبرها. وعلى الفور ركض الطفل  قليلاً ومات. وأطلق أهل الميت، وقد رأَوا ما حدث، صيحات، قائلين: " من أين وُلد هذا  الطفل؟ من الواضح أن كلّ كلمة يقولها لا مفرَّ منها، وغالباً ما تتمّ قبل أن يتلفّظ  بها ". وجاء أهل الطفل الميت نحو يوسف وقالوا له: " أخرجْ يسوع من هذا الموضع، فلا  يمكنه أن يسكن معنا في هذه القرية. أو علَّمْه أن يبارك لا يلعن ". وجاء يوسف إذاً  نحو يسوع وحذَّره، قائلاً: " لمَ تفعل أُموراً كهذه؟ أن قوماً كثيرين يتذمَّرون منك  ويحقدون علينا، بسببك، ونحن نعاني، بسببك، إزعاجات الناس ". فقال يسوع مجيباً يوسف:  " ما من ابن عاقل سوى الذي ربّاه أبوه تبعاً لعلم هذا الزمن، ولعنة أبيه لا تؤذى  أحداً، سوى الذين يرتكبون الإثم ". عندها تألَّب الجميع على يسوع، وشكَوه إلى يوسف.  وعندما رأى يوسف ذلك، تملَّكه خوف عظيمة، خائفاً أن يثور شعب إسرائيل ويستخدم  العنف. وفي الوقت نفسه، أمسك يسوع الطفل الميت بأُذنه ورفعه عن الأرض في حضور الشعب  كلّه، الذي رأى يسوع يتحدَّث إليه كما أبّ إلى ابنه. فعادت روح الطفل إليه، ورجع  إلى الحياة وكلّهم صُعقوا دهشةً.*
*الإصحاح  الثلاثون *
*يسوع قبل  الشريعة*
* وسمع  معلَّم بين اليهود، اسمه زكّا يسوع يتلفَّظ بتلك الكلمات وإذ رأى الأمور التي كان  يفعلها حزن وبدأ يتكلّم بجرأة، من دون تعقُل ومن دون تحفُّظ في حق يوسف، وكان يقول  له: " ألا تريد أن تعهد إلى بابنك ليتهذَّب في العلم الإنساني ومخافة الله؟ لكنني  أعلم أنكَ ومريم لديكما من المحبة له أكثر من الاعتبار لرأى قدامى الشعب. كان ينبغي  إجلالنا أكثر، نحن كهنة كنيسة إسرائيل كلّها، لتكون له مع الأطفال محبة متبادلة  ويتهذَّب بيننا في العقيدة اليهودية ". فأجابه يوسف: " ومَنْ يستطيع الإمساك بهذا  الطفل وتهذيبه؟ إذا كنت تستطيع الإمساك به وتهذيبه، فلن نحول أبداً دون أن تعلَّمه  ما يدرسه الجميع ". وإذ سمع يسوع ما قاله زكّا، أجابه وقال: " على الذين هم  مهذَّبون بحسب نظام البشر أن يتقيَّدوا بمباديء الشريعة التي تحدَّثت عنها الآن  وكلّ ما أشرت إليه، لكنني غريب عن شرائعكم، فليس لي قريب بشرى. أنتَ الذي تقرأ  الشريعة وتعرفها، تظل في الشريعة؛ أما أنا، فقد* *كنتُ قبل  الشريعة. أنما على  رغم اعتقادك بأن لا مثيل لكَ في العلم، سوف تتهذّب على يدي، فما من أحد آخر يستطيع  أن يعلَّم، اللهم إلا الأمور التي تحدّثت عنها فقط. وحده مَنْ هو أهلّ لإعطاء هذا  التهذيب يستطيع أن يقوم به. حين أُرَبَّى على الأرض، أُوقف كلّ إشارةً إلى أصلك.  أنتَ تجهل متى وُلدْتَ؛ أنا وحدي أعرف متى وُلدْتَ وما هي مدة حياتك على  الأرض ". عندها صعقت المفاجأة كلّ الذين سمعوا هذه الكلمات وصاحوا، قائلين:  " اُُوه! أُوه! هوذا سرًُ عظيم وباهر حقاً. أننا لم نسمع أبداً شيئاً مماثلاً. ما  من شيء مشابه قاله آخر، لا الإيمان، ولا الفريسيون، ولا النحويون؛ أنه كلام خارق.  أننا نعلم من أين وُلدَ هذا الطفل، ولا يكاد لا يبلغ الخامسة من العمر، فكيف  يتلفَّظ بكلمات كهذه؟ " وأجاب الفريسيون: " أننا لم نسمع أبداً طفلاً بهذا الصَّغر  يتلفَّظ بكلمات كهذه ". فقال يسوع، مجيباً إياهم: " أنتم مندهشون لأن طفلاً يقول  أشياء كهذه. لمَ إذاً لا تؤمنون بي لما قلته لكم؟ ولأنني قلت لكم أنني أعلم متى  وُلْدتم، أنتم مندهشون كلكم. أنني سأقول لكم أشياء أوسع لتزيد مفاجأتكم. لقد  رأيت إبراهيم، الذي تقولون أنه أبوكم، وكلَّمتُه، ورآني ". وكل المستمعين  صمتوا، وما من أحد منهم كان يجرؤ على المبادرة إلى الكلام. وقال لهم يسوع: " كنت  بينكم مع أطفال، ولم تعرفوني. وكلَّمتكم كما قوماً عاقلين ولم تدُركوا صوتي، لأنكم  دوني، وقليلو الإيمان ".هشون لأن طفلاً يقول أشياء  كهذه.مر، فكيف يتلفَّظ بكلمات كهذه؟" وأجاب الفريسيون: "اننا لم نسمع أبداً   *
*الإصحاح  الواحد والثلاثون*
*دهشة  المعلّم لاوي*
* وقال زكّا،  أستاذ الشريعة، ليوسف ومريم: " أعطياني هذا الطفل، وسوف أعهد به إلى المعلّم لاوي،  الذي يدرسه الأحرف ويهذَّبه ". عندها ملاطفَين يسوع، قاده يوسف ومريم إلى المدرسة  حيث كان العجوز لاوي يعلَّم الأحرف, وحين دخل يسوع، لزم الصمت. وكان المعلَّم لاوي  يشير إلى يسوع بحرف، وبادئاً بالحرف أَلف، كان يقول له: " أَجبْ ". لكن يسوع لا  يُدلي بأي جواب. عندها تناول لاوي عوداً، غاضباً، وضربه على رأسه. فقال يسوع: " لمَ  تضربني؟ إعلَمْ، في الحقيقة، أن المضروب يعلَّم مَنْ يضربه أكثر مما يتعلَّم منه.  أنني أستطيع تعليمك الأشياء التي تعرضها بنفسك، لكن كلّ الذين يقولون ويسمعون هم  عميان؛ أنهم كالفولاذ الطنّأن أو كصنج مُهْتَزًّ لا يُدركان ما معنى الصوت الصادر  عنهما ". وقال يسوع لزكّا: " كلّ حرف، من الألف حتى الطيت، يتميَّز بترتيبه. قُلْ  أولاً ما هي الطيت، فأقول لكَ ما هي الألف ". وقال لهم يسوع أيضاً: " أيها الخبثاء،  كيف يستطيع الذين لا يعرفون ها هي الطيت؟ قولوا أولاً ما هي الألف، فأصدّقكم عندئذ  حين تقولون بيْت ". وبدأ يسوع يسأل عن اسم الأحرف المختلفة وقال: " ليقُلْ معلَّم  الشريعة ما هو الحرف الأول، ولمَ يحتوي مثلَّثات عدة ". *
* وعندما  سمعه لاوي يتكلَّم هكذا، صعقته الدهشة. وقال للحضور كلّهم: " أَعلى هذا الطفل أن  يعيش على الأرض؟ أنه يستحق أن يُعَلَّق على صليب عظيم، لأنه يستطيع إطفاء نار  السماء. اعتقد بأنه كان قبل الكارثة الكبرى، وأنه كان مولوداً قبل الطوفان. ما هو  البطن الذي حمله والأُم التي ولدته؟ أو ما هو الثديان اللذان أرضعاه؟ أنني أهرب  أمامه، لأنني لا أستطيع الصمود أمام الكلمة التي تخرج من فمه؛ لكن قلبي يصعقه  الذهول وأنا أسمع كلاماً كهذا. لا أطنُّ بأن أي إنسان يستطيع فهم كلمته إلا إذا كان  الله معه ".*
*الإصحاح  الثاني والثلاثون *
*شفاء طفل  قطعت أصابعه *
* وعندما كان  يسوع في الثانية عشرة من عمره، كان أحد أطفال القرية حيث كان يقيم مع أبَويه ينشر  حطباً، وحين كان ينشره، قطع أصابع قدمه اليمنى كلّها. وإذ هرع الجيران حشداً نحوه،  جاء يسوع؛ ودهن قدمه، فشفي المريض على الفور، ولم يبقَ أي أثر على قدمه. وقال له  يسوع: " أنهَضْ وأنشُرْ حطباً، واذكرني ". وإذ رأى الحشد المعجزة التي صنعها يسوع،  سجد له وهو يقول: " أننا نؤمن حقاً بأنه المسيح ". *
*الإصحاح  الثالث والثلاثون *
*يسوع يجمع  قطع الجَّرة المكسورة*
* وإذ أرسلت  الطوباوية مريم خادمتها لتملأ جرَّة ماء، وبما أن حشداً من النساء كان قرب النبع،  انكسرت الجرَّة وسط هياج الحشد. عندها توجَّه يسوع إلى النبع؛ وملأ رداءه ماءً  وحمله إلى أمه. ومن ثمَّ، متناولاً قطَعَ الجرَّة، وجمعها معاً ولحمها بكلمته بحيث  لم يكن يُرى أي أثر كسر. عندها قبَّلت الطوباوية مريم يسوع وهي تقول: " مباركٌ الله  الذي أعطانا  ابناً كهذا! ".*
*الإصحاح  الرابع والثلاثون *
*معجزة  القمح*
* وذات يوم  قصد حقلاً وحمل إليه قليلاً من القمح الذي أخذه من مخزن أُمه، وبذره. ونبت القمح  ونما، وتكاثر جداً. وحدث أن يسوع حصده بعد ذلك، وجنى منه ثلاثة أكر، ووهب منه  الكثير. *
*الإصحاح  الخامس والثلاثون *
*سجود  الأُسود ليسوع*
* ثمة طريق  تخرج من أريحا وتمضي إلى نهر الأُردن، وكان يسكنها أبناء إسرائيل، وهناك يُقال أن  تابوت العهد وُضع. وكان يسوع في الثامنة من عمره، وقد خرج من أريحا ومضى نحو  الأُردن. وكانت إلى جانب الطريق مغارة قرب الأُردن حيث كانت لبؤة تُرضع صغارها، وما  أحد يستطيع سلوك تلك الطريق من دون خطر. وإذ قَدمَ يسوع من أريحا عالماً بأن اللبؤة  وضعت صغارها في تلك المغارة، دخلها على مرأى من الجميع. وحين رأت الأُسود يسوع،  ركضت إليه وسجدت له. وكان يسوع جالساً في المغارة، والأشبال تتدحرج عند قدمَيه،  لاعبةً ومداعبةً إياه. وكان الشعب الواقف بعيداً، غير مُبْصر يسوع، يقول: " لو لم  يكن قد ارتكب أخطاء عظمية، هو أو أبواه، لما أُسلم للأُسود. وحين كان الشعب منشغلاً  بهذه الأفكار ويتملَّكه الألم، إذا بيسوع يخرج فجأةً من المغارة، والأُسود  تتقدَّمه، والأشبال الصغيرة تلعب عن قدمَيه. وكان أبوا يسوع. خافضَي الرأس، يقفان  بعيداً، مراقبَين ما كان يحدث؛ وكان الشعب يقف كذلك بعيداً بسبب الأُسود ولم يكن  يجرؤ على الانضمام إليهما. عندها بدأ يسوع يقول للشعب: " كم الحيوانات المفترسة  أفضل منكم! أنها تعرف سيَّدها وتمجَّده، وأنتم تتنكَّرون له، أنتم البشر المخلوقون  على صورة الله ومثاله! أن الحيوانات تتعرَّف إليّ وتلين؛ والبشر يرونني ولا  يعرفونني ". *

*الإصحاح  السادس والثلاثون *
*انفصال ماء  الأردن ليسوع*
* ثم جاز  يسوع الأُردن مع الأُسود في حضور الشعب كلّه، فأنفصل ماء الأُردن عن يمينه وعن  يساره. وعندها قال يسوع للأُسود، بحيث كانت كلماته مسموعة من الجميع: " أذهبي بسلام  ولا تؤذي أحداً؛ أنما لا يؤذينَّك أي أنسأن حتى تكوني قد عُدْت إلى الموضع الذي  خرجت منه ". وعادت الأُسود إلى مأواها، مسبَّحة إياه ليس بصيحاتها فقط، بل أيضاً  بوقفة أجسادها، ورجع يسوع نحو أُمه. *
*الإصحاح  الثالث والثلاثون *
*معجزة تمدد  الخشب*
* وكان يوسف  نجاراً وكان يشتغل الخشب، صانعاً أنياراً للثيران ومحاريث وأدوات خاصة بزراعة  الأرضي، وأسرَّةً خشبيَّةً؛ وحدث أن شاباً طلب منه يوماً سريراً طوله ستة أذرُع.  فأمر يوسف صبياً بقطع خشب بمنشار حديدي بحسب القياس الذي أُرسل إليه. فلم يتقيَّد  هذا الأخير بالتوصية التي أُعطيت له، بل صنع أحد الخشبتَين أقصر من الأخرى. وبدأ  يوسف يضطرب ويفكَّر بما عليه أن يفعله في هذا الصدد. وحين رآه يسوع يتصبَّب عرقاً  على أثر قلقه، تحدَّث إليه لتعزيته وقال له: " تعال، لنأخُذْ طرفَي قطعَتي الخشب  ولنضعْهما إلى جانب بعضهما بعضاً، ولنسحَبْهما نحونا؛ فنسطيع هكذا جعلهما  متساويتَين ". فأطاع يوسف هذه النصيحة، لأنه كان يعلم أن يسوع كان يستطيع أن  يفعل كلّ ما يريد. وتناول قطعتَي الخشب من طرف وركَّزهما إلى جدار، وأطال  يسوع قطعة الخشب الأقصر، جاذباً إياهما من الجهة الأخرى، وجعلها مساويةً للأطول.  وقال ليوسف: " أذهَبْ واعمَلْ واصنَعْ ما وعدت بانجازه ". فصنع يوسف ما وعد به.  *
*الإصحاح  الثامن والثلاثون *
*موت  المعلَّم الذي ضرب يسوع*
* وسأل الشعب  يوسف ومريم إرسال يسوع ليدرس الأحرف في المدرسة. فلم يرفضا القيام بذلك، وتبعاً  لنصيحة الشيوخ، قاداه إلى معلَّم، ليهذَّبه في العلم الإنساني، وعندها بدأ المعلَّم  تعليمه بطريقة متصلَّفة، قائلاً له: " قُل ألْفا ". فقال يسوع: " قُلْ لي أولاً ما  هي بيْتا، فأقول لك من بعد ما هي ألْفا ". فضرب المعلَّم يسوع، غاضباً، وما أن ضربه  حتى مات. *
* وعاد يسوع  إلى البيت إلى أُمه. ونادى يوسف مريم مرتعشاً وقال لها: " اعلمي أن نفسي حزينة حتى  الموت بسبب هذا الطفل. فمن الممكن أن يضرب أحدهم هذا الطفل بخبث ويموت ". فقالت  مريم، مجيبةً يوسف: " يا رجل الله لا تصدَّقْ أن ذلك لا يمكن أن يحدث. صدَّقْ  بالأحرى بثقة أن الذي أرسله بين البشر يصونه من كلّ خبث، ويحفظه باسمه في منأى من  الشر ". *
*الإصحاح  التاسع والثلاثون *
*سجود معلَّم  آخر ليسوع*
* ثم سأل  اليهود مريم ويوسف اصطحاب الطفل بملاطفاتها إلى معلَّم آخر ليتهذَّب. فقاده يوسف  ومريم ثانيةً إلي المدرسة، خائفَين من الشعب، ووقاحة الأمراء، وتهديدات الكهنة،  عالمَين أنه لا يستطيع أن يتعلّم شيئاً من أنسأن طالما أنه أخذ عن الله وحده  العلم الكامل. وعندما دخل يسوع المدرسة، يقوده الروح القدس، تناول الكتاب  من يد المعلَّم الذي كان يدرَّس الشريعة، وأمام الشعب كلّه الذي كان يراه ويسمعه،  وأخذ يقرأ، لا ما كان مكتوباً في الكتاب، بل كان يتكلّم بروح الله الحي كان سيلاً  من الماء من نبع جار وكان النبع كان يظل مملوءاً أبداً. وكان يعلَّم الشعب هكذا  عظمة الله الحي، فخرَّ المعلَّم أرضاً وسجد له. وكانت جماعة الشعب الحاضرة والتي  كانت تسمعه يتكلّم هكذا، مذهولة. وعندما علم يوسف بذلك، جاء راكضاً نحو يسوع،  خائفاً أن يموت المعلّم. وإذ رآه المعلَّم قال له: " لم تُعطني تلميذاً بل  معلَّماً، فمَنْ يستطيع الصمود أمام كلامه؟ " عندها تمَّ ما قاله صاحب المزامير: "  أن نهر الله امتلأ ماءً. لقد هيَّأت طعامهم، فكذا هي تهيئته ". *
*الإصحاح  الأربعون *
*قيامة يوسف  الغني*
* ثم مضى  يوسف مع مريم ويسوع ليقصدوا كفر ناحوم، المدينة البحرية، مبتعدين هكذا بسبب خبث  الناس الذين كانوا أعداءه. وحين كان يسوع يسكن في كفر ناحوم، كان في المدينة رجل  اسمه يوسف كان غنياً جداً. لكنه رزح تحت وطأة مرض، وكان ممدَّدا ميتاً على سريره.  فقال يسوع ليوسف، وقد سمع في المدينة قوماً يبكون ويُطلقون صيحات عظيمة على أثر  الحزن الذي كان يسبَّبه لهم ذلك الموت: " لمَ لا تُنجد بعطفك مَنْ يحمل اسمك نفسه  ". فأجاب يوسف: " أي قدرة لي وأي إمكانيات أملك لأُقدم له خدمةً كهذه؟ "  *
*وقال يسوع:  " خُذ الكفن الذي فوق رأسك، وامض، وضعْه على وجه الميت، وقُلْ له: ليمجَّدك المسيح!  وعلى الفور يشفي، وينهض من فوق سريره ". وإذ سمع يوسف هذه الكلمات، ومضى راكضاُ  ينفَّذ أوامر يسوع، ودخل منزل الميت، ووضع على وجهه الكفن الذي كان يضعه عل رأسه،  وقال للميت الذي كان يرقد على سريره: "ليمجَّدْكَ يسوع! " وعلى الفور نهض الميت من  فوق سريره. وكان يبحث عمَّنْ كان يسوع. *
*الإصحاح  الحادي والأربعون *
*شفاء يعقوب  ابن يوسف*
* وخرجوا من  كفر ناحوم ليذهبوا إلى مدينة تُدعى بيت لحم، وكان يوسف في بيته مع مريم، ويسوع كان  معهما. وذات يوم نادى يوسف إليه ابنه البكر، يعقوب، وأرسله إلى بستان  الخضار لجمع خضار من أجل صنع حساء. وتبع يسوع أخاه يعقوب إلى البستان، ولم  يكن يوسف ومريم يعلمان بذلك. وفيما كان يعقوب يجمع خضاراً، خرجت أفعى من جحرها  ولسعت يد يعقوب، فأخذ يصرخ على أثر الألم العظيم الذي كان يشعر به. وكان يقول بصوت  ملؤه المرارة، وهو على وشك الغشيان: " وا أسفاه! وا أسفاه! أن أفعى خبيثة جداً  جرحتني في يدي ". فهرع يسوع الذي في جهة أخرى نحو يعقوب، وقد سمع شكواه، وأمسك  بيده، ولم يفعل شيئاً آخر سوى أنه نفخ في يد يعقوب وأنعشها. وعلى الفور شفي يعقوب،  وماتت الأفعى. وكان يوسف ومريم يجهلان ما حصل، لذا ركضا إلى البستان، وقد سمعا صوت  يعقوب وبأمر من يسوع، فوجدا الأفعى ميتة ويعقوب معافي تماماً.*

*الإصحاح  الثاني والأربعون *
*يسوع الأوّل  إلى المائدة*
* وعندما كان  يوسف يأتي لتناول وجباته مع أبنائه يعقوب، ويوسف، ويوحنا، وسمعان  وابنتَيه، كان يسوع ومريم أُمه يجتمعان مع أُختها مريم، ابنة كليوباس، التي  أعطاها الربّ الإله لأبيها كليوباس ولحنة، أُمها، لأنهما قدَّما للربّ مريم، أُم  يسوع. ومريم دُعيت باسم مريم نفسه لتقوم مقام تعزية لأبويها. وعندما كانوا  يجمتعمون، كان يسوع يقدَّسهم ويباركهم، وكان يبدأ أولاً الأكل والشرب. ولم يكن أيٌ  منهم يجرؤ على الأكل، والشرب، والجلوس إلى المائدة، وكسر الخبز، إلى أن يكون قد فعل  أولاً هذه الأمور، مقدَّساً إياهم. وإذا كان غائباً صدفةً، كانوا ينتظرون إلى أن  يكون قد فعل ذلك. وحين لا يريد المشاركة في الطعام، لم يكن يوسف، ومريم، وإخوته  أبناء يوسف يشاركون فيه. وكان إخوته وحياته أمام أعينهم كمشاعل، يراقبونه ويخشَونه.  وحين كان يسوع ينام، سواء نهاراً، وسواء خلال الليل، كان نور الله يسطع عليه. له  كلّ تسبيح ومجد إلى أبد إلى الآبدين! آمين، آمين.*


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: أبوكريفا العهد الجديد كيف كتبت؟ ولماذا رفضتها الكنيسة؟*

*الفصل الثامن*​ *إنجيل الطفولة العربي*​ 
* وهو كتاب عربي كتبه مجموعة من المؤلفين. وقد نشر أولاً باللغة العربية  مع ترجمة لاتينية في 1697م، ولكن أصله السرياني واضح من ذكر عصر الإسكندر الأكبر في  الإصحاح الثاني، ومن معرفة الكاتب بالعلوم الشرقية، ومن معرفة الصبي يسوع وهو في  مصر بالفلك والطبيعيات. ويرجع انتشار استخدام هذا الإنجيل المنحول عند العرب  والمصريين قديماً إلى أن أهم المعجزات المذكورة فيه يفترض أنها حدثت في أثناء وجوده  في مصر. ويقول هذا الإنجيل المنحول (أصحاح 7) أن المجوس قاموا برحلتهم إلى بيت لحم  بناء على نبوة لزرادشت عن ولادة المسيا. *
* ويتكون هذا الكتاب، إنجيل الطفولة العربي، من ثلاثة أجزاء: *
*(1) ميلاد  الطفل يسوع وهو مبني على إنجيلي متى ولوقا القانونيين إلى جانب إنجيل يعقوب  التمهيدي.*
*(2) معجزات  يفترض أنها حدثت أثناء الرحلة إلى مصر، وهي مبنية على تقاليد محلية قديمة، تقوم  العذراء فيها بالدور الرئيسي.*
*(3) معجزات  للطفل يسوع، مبنية على إنجيل الطفولة لتوما الإسرائيلي.*
* كما  يتضمَّن القسم الأوسط منه قصص من عدة أساطير شرقية مثيرة ويرى الكثير من العلماء أن  لغته الأساسية هي السريانية وترجم منه إلى العربية في ثلاث روايات. الشخصية  الرئيسية فيه هي السيدة مريم لا يسوع. وكان هذا الكتاب واسع الانتشار في شبه  الجزيرة العربية وكانت قصصه منتشرة بين المسيحيين العرب بشكل واضح ومؤثر جدا لدرجة  أنه تم نقل القصص المروية منه كروايات ليس لطفولة المسيح فحسب بل أن ما ذكر فيه عن  معجزات لطفولة المسيح صارت هي معجزات المسيح الرئيسية عند البعض، مثل خلق طير من  طين وغيرها.*

*وفيما يلي  نص هذا الكتاب: *
*"باسم الآب،  والابن، والروح القدس، الإله الواحد.*
* نبدأ  بمعونة الله العليّ القدير ومساعدته، كتابة معجزات مخلَّصنا، وربنا وربنا يسوع  المسيح، المدعو إنجيل الطفولة، في سلام الرب. آمين.*
*(1) يسوع  تكلَّم في المزود: *
* نجد في  كتاب رئيس الكهنة يوسف في زمن يسوع المسيح (ويدعوه البعض قيافا)، حيث يقول أن يسوع  تكلَّم حين كان موضوعاً في مزوده وقال لأٌمه السيدة مريم: أنا الذي ولدته، أنا  يسوع، ابن الله، الكلمة،كما أعلن لك الملاك جبرائيل، وأن أبي أرسلني لخلاص  العالم.*
*(2) زمن  السيدة مريم يحلّ: *
* في السنة  304 من تاريخ الإسكندر، أصدر أغسطس أمراً بأن يتم تسجيل كلّ واحد في مدينة مولده.  فقام يوسف إذاً واخذ السيدة مريم خطيبته، وأتى إلى أُورشليم، وأتى إلى بيت لحم  ليسجل مع عائلته قي المكان الذي وُلد فيه، وعندما وصلا إلى قرب مغارة، قالت السيدة  مريم ليوسف أن زمن ولادتها حلَّ وأنها لا تستطيع الذهاب حتى المدينة. " وقالت،  لنذهب إلى هذه المغارة ". وكانت الشمس في لحظة الغياب. فأسرع يوسف في طلب امرأة  لتكون بالقرب منها، والتقى بامرأة إسرائيلية عجوز كانت آتية من أُورشليم، فقال لها  تعالي يا عزيزتي المرأة: " أُدخلي هذه المغارة حيث تجدين امرأة في لحظة وضعها ".  *
*3 - المغارة  ساطعة بنور فائق: *
* وبعد غياب  الشمس، وصل يوسف مع المرأة العجوز إلى المغارة ودخلا. فإذا بالمغارة ممتلئة بأنوار  أكثر جمالا من نور المصابيح والشموع وأكثر روعة من نور الشمس. وكان الطفل، ملفوفاً  بأقمطة وراقداً في مذود، يرضع من ثدي السيدة مريم أمه. وظل الاثنان مصعوقَين دهشةً  لمرأى ذلك النور، وسئلت العجوز السيدة مريم: " أأنت أٌم هذا الطفل؟" وإذ أجابت  السيدة مريم بالإيجاب، قالت لها العجوز: " أنت لا تشبهين بنات حواء "، وردَّت  السيدة مريم: " كما أن ليس هناك أحد بين بني البشر شبيهاً بابني، كذلك أُمه لا نظير  لها يبن كل النساء ". وعندئذ قالت المرأة العجوز: " يا سيَّدتي، أتيت لأتلقى عطية  تدوم إلى الأبد ". فأجابتها سيدتنا السيدة مريم: " ضعي يديك على الطفل ". وعندما  فعلت المرأة العجوز ذلك، شفيت على الفور، وحين خرجت، كانت تقول: " منذ هذه اللحظة،  سأكون أمَةَ هذا الطفل، وسأنذرَ نفسي لخدمته كلّ أيام حياتي ". *
*4 -  الاحتفال بمجد الله: *
* وجاء  الرعاة وعندما أشعلوا النار، وكانوا مبتهجين بدرجة عظيمة، ظهر لهم جنود السموات،  يسبحون ويمجدون الله العلي، وعندما كان الرعاة يسبحون مثلهم صارت المغارة في ذلك  الوقت مثل هيكل في العالم العلوي، حيث كان الملوك السماويون والأرضيون يحتفلون بمجد  الله ومدائحه لأجل ميلاد الربّ يسوع المسيح. ولما رأت المرأة العجوز الإسرائيلية  هذه الآيات الباهرة حمدت الله، قائلةً: " أشكرك، يا إله إسرائيل، لأن عينَي رأتا  ميلاد مخلَّص العالم ". *
*5 - زمن  الختان: *
* وعندما حل  زمن الختان، أي اليوم الثامن، وهو الفترة التي يجب أن يُختَن فيها الوليد، بحسب  الناموس، ختناه في المغارة، وأخذت المرأة العجوز الإسرائيلية قطعة الجلد (أو بحسب  آخرين، حبل الوليد)، ووضعتها في إناء من المرمر ملئ زيت نادرين عتيق. وكان لها ابن  يتاجر بالعطور،فأعطته ذلك الإناء، وهي تقول: " لا تبيع هذا الإناء المليء من عطر  نادرين، حتى لو عرضوا عليك فيه ثلاثمائة دينار ". هذا هو الإناء الذي اشترته السيدة  مريم الخاطئة وسكبته على رأس ربنا يسوع المسيح وقدمَيه، ماسحةً إياهما بشعرها. وبعد  عشرة أيام من ميلاده، حملا الطفل إلى أُورشليم وعند مرور أربعين يوم على ميلاده،  حملاه إلى الهيكل ووضعاه أمام الرب، وقدموا عنه الذبائح التي أمرت بها شريعة موسى،  حيث قيل: " كل طفل ذكر يفتح رحم يُدعى قدوس الله ". *
*6 - سمعان  الشيخ والطفل: *
* ورأى سمعان  الشيخ الطفل يسوع ساطعاً ضياءً مثل عمود نور وعندما كانت السيدة مريم أمه العذراء  تحمله بين ذراعَيها وتشعر بفرح شديد، كان جمع من الملائكة يشكَّل دائرة حوله،  مسبَّحاً بحمده ومرافقاً له، كما يقف حراس الدنيا إلى جوار الملك. واقترب سمعان  بسرعة من سمعان من السيدة مريم باسطاً ذراعيه أمامها وهو يقول للربّ يسوع، مقترباً  بمسارعة من السيدة مريم وباسطاً يدَيه نحوها: " الآن يا ربّ، تطلق عبدك، حسب قولك،  بسلام، لأن عيني رأتا خلاصك الذي أعددته لكل الشعوب نورا لكل الأمم ومجدا لشعبك  إسرائيل ". وكانت حنة النبيَّة حاضرةً أيضاً، فشكرت الله، ودعت السيدة مريم  بالمباركة. *
*7 - قدوم  المجوس: *
* وحدث عندما  ولد الربّ يسوع في بيت لحم اليهودية، في زمن الملك هيردوس، جاء مجوس من المشرق إلى  أُورشليم، كما تنبَّأ بذلك زرادشت، وكانوا يحملون معهم هدايا، ذهباً ولباناً  ومرّاً، وسجدوا للطفل وقدموا له هداياهم. ثم أخذت السيدة مريم إحدى قطع القماش التي  كان ملفوفاً بها الطفل وأعطتها المجوس الذين تقبَّلوها عطيَّةَّ لا متناهية القيمة.  وفي تلك الساعة بالذات، ظهر لهم ملاك في هيئة نجم سبق أن أهداهم، فمضَوا مستنيرين  بنوره إلى أن عادوا إلى وطنهم. *
*8 - " هذا  هو الحق ": *
* وجاء إليهم  الملوك والأمراء إلى التحلُّق وسألوهم عما رأََََََوه وعما فعلوه، وكيف ذهبوا وكيف  عادوا، وماذا احضروا معهم. فأراهم المجوس قطعة القماش التي أعطتهم إياها السيدة  مريم؛ ثم أحيَوا احتفالاً، وأشعلوا ناراً بحسب عادتهم، وسجدوا لقطعة القماش تلك،  ورمَوا بقطعة القماش تلك في النيران، فأحاطت بها النيران. وإذ خمدت النار، سحبوا  منها قطعة القماش كاملةً ورأَوا أن النيران لم تترك عليها أي أثر. وعندئذ اخذوا  يقبَّلونها ويضعونها على رؤوسهم وعيونهم، قائلين: " هذا هو الحق بالتأكيد! ما هو  إذاً ثمن هذا الشيء الذي لم تستطع النار التهامه، ولا إتلافه؟" وإذ التقطوه، وضعوه  بإجلال عظيم في خزائنهم.*
*9 - هروب  العائلة إلى مصر: *
* وجمع  هيرودس الكهنة والعلماء، وقد لاحظ أن المجوس لم يعودوا إليه، وقال لهم: " أعلموني  أين يجب أن يولد المسيح ". وعندما أجابوه بان ذلك في بيت لحم، مدينة اليهودية، بدأ  هيرودس يدبَّر قي فكره قتل الربّ يسوع. عندما ظهر ملاك ليوسف في نومه، وقال له: "  قُمْ، خُذ الطفل وأٌمه، واهرُبْ إلى مصر ". وعند صياح الديك، قام يوسف ومضى.  *
*10 - سقوط  الأوثان: *
* وفيما كان  يفكّر في الطريق التي يجب أن يسلك فيها، حلَّ النهار، بعد أن سلك طريق قليلة جداً.  وكان يقترب من مدينة كبيرة كان بها وثن تقدم له الأوثان الأخرى والآلهة المصرية  عطايا ونذور، وكان يقف أمام هذا الوثن كاهن يخدمه حيث كان شيطان مارد غالبا ما  يكلمه من هذا الوثن، ويخبره عن سكان مصر وأراضيهم. وكان لهذا الكاهن ابنا في  الثالثة من عمره يسيطر عليه عدد كبير من الشياطين؛ وكان يتنبَّأ ويعلن أشياء كثيرة،  وحين كانت الشياطين تسيطر عليه، كان يمزَّق ثيابه، ويركض عارياً تماماً في المدينة،  راشقاً الناس بالحجارة. وكان مأوى تلك المدينة قرب ذلك الوثن؛ وعندما وصل يوسف  والسيدة مريم وحلا في ذلك المأوى، استولى الذعر على السكان، وتحلَّق الأمراء وكهنة  الأوثان كلّهم حول ذلك الوثن، سائلينه: " من أين هذا الذعر العام، وما هو سبب هذا  الهلع الذي استولى على بلادنا؟ " فأجاب الوثن: " هذا الرعب حمله إله مجهول هو الإله  الحقيقي، وليس احد سواه يليق به التكريم الإلهي، فهو ابن الله الحق. وعند اقترابه  زلزلت هذا الأرض، وصدمت وارتعبت، ونحن نشعر بخوف عظيم بسبب سلطانه ". وفي تلك  اللحظة سقط ذلك الوثن وتحطَّم وكذلك الأوثان الأخرى التي كانت في البلاد، ودفع  سقوطها سكان مصر كلّهم إلى الهلع.*
*11 - شفاء  شخص به مس شيطاني: *
* لكن ابن  الكاهن، حين هاجمه الشر الذي كان عرضةً له، دخل مأوى، وكان يشتم يوسف والسيدة مريم،  والآخرون كلّهم هربوا؛ وفيما كانت السيدة مريم تغسل أقمطة الربّ يسوع، وتعلَّقها  على عصا طويلة، أخذ شخص به مس شيطاني أحد تلك الأقطمة ووضعه على رأسه، فشوهدت غربان  وحيتان تبتعد. وشفي الطفل حالاً بقدرة الرب يسوع المسيح، وأخذ يُنشد تسابيح للربّ  الذي خلَّصه ويقدَّم إلف حمد لله. وحين رأى أبوه انه شفي، صاح وهو ملئ بالإعجاب: "  يا بُنَيَّ، ماذا حدث لك، وكيف شفيت؟" فأجاب الابن: " حين كانت الشياطين تعذَّبني،  دخلت مأوى، فوجدت هناك امرأة عظمية البهاء كانت مع طفل، وكانت تعلَّق على عصا طويلة  أقطمة غسلتها؛ فأخذت واحداً منها ووضعته على رأسي فهربت الشياطين على الفور وتركتني  ". فامتلأ الأب فرحاً وصاح: " يا بُنَيَّ، قد يكون هذا الطفل ابن الله الحي الذي  خلق السماء والأرض، وما أن مرَّ قربنا، حتى تحطَّم الوثن، وسقطت تماثيل كلّ آلهتنا،  ودمَّرتها قوة تفوق قوتها ".*
*12 – خوف  يوسف ومريم من المصريين: *
* وهكذا تمت  النبوّة القائلة: " من مصر دعوت ابني ". ولما علم يوسف والسيدة مريم أن ذلك الوثن  انقلب وتحطَّم، استولى عليهما خوف وهلع، وقالا لبعضهما البعض: " حين كنا في ارض  إسرائيل، أراد هيرودس إهلاك يسوع، ولذا أمر بقتل كلّ أطفال بيت لحم وجوارها، ونخشى  أن يُحرقنا المصريون أحياءَ تماماً، لأنهم علموا أن ذلك الوثن سقط.*
*13 - ارتعب  اللصوص وهروبهم: *
* ثم رحلا  وصلا إلى قرب مأوى لصوص كانوا يجرَّدون المسافرين الذين كانوا يمرّون قربهم من  ثيابهم وحوائجهم ويجرّونهم بعد أن يوثقوهم بالقيود. فسمع هؤلاء اللصوص ضجة عظيمة  شبيهة بالتي لموكب ملك خارج من عاصمته على صوت الآلات الموسيقية، يحرسه جيش عظيم  ومركبات كثيرة، وعندئذ تركوا هناك في ذعرهم كلّ غنيمتهم وسارعوا في الهروب. وعندما  نهض الأسرى، وحطموا قيود بعضهم البعض وهمُّوا بالابتعاد، بع أن استعادوا أمتعتهم،  وعندما رأوا يوسف والسيدة مريم يقتربان، سألوهما: " أين هو الملك الذي أرعب موكبه،  بجَلْجَلَته، اللصوص حتى هربوا ونجونا؟" فأجاب يوسف: " انه يتبعنا ".*
*14 - شفاء  امرأة شيطانية: *
* تم أتيا  إلى مدينة أخرى كان فيها امرأة بها مس شيطاني، عندما كانت تذهب لاستقاء الماء خلال  الليل، تسيطر عليها الروح العاصية والنجسة. ولم تكن تستطيع احتمال أي لباس، ولا  السكن في أي منزل، وفي كلّ المرات التي كانوا يوثقونها بقيود أو بسلاسل، كانت  تحطَّمها وتهرب عارية إلى الأماكن القفر؛ وكانت تقف على الطرق وقرب القبور، وتلاحق  مَنْ تصادفهم بالحجارة، حتى كانت سبب حزن شديد لأهلها مبعث. ورأتها السيدة مريم،  فأدركتها الرحمة، وعلى الفور فارق الشيطان تلك المرأة، وهرب في هيئة شاب، وهو يقول:  " الويل لي بسببك، يا مريم، وبسبب ابنك!" وحين تخلّصت تلك المرأة مما كان يسبَّب  عذاباتها، نظرت حولها، وخجلت من عريها، وذهبت نحو أهلها، هاربةً من مرأى الناس،  وبعدما ارتدت ثيابها، روت لأبيها وأهلها ما حدث لها، وكانوا في عداد السكان الأرقى  في المدينة، فاستضافوا عندهم يوسف والسيدة مريم، مبدين لهما احتراماً  عظمياً.*
*15 - شفاء  بكماء: *
* وفي الغد،  انطلق يوسف والسيدة مريم، وفي المساء وصلا إلى مدينة أخرى حيث كان يُحتفَل بعرس؛  ولكن، بسبب مكائد الشيطان الملعون وتعازيم بعض السَّحرة، كانت الزوجة قد صارت  بكماء، حتى أنها لم تعد تستطيع فتح فمها. وحين دخلت السيدة مريم حاملةً في ذراعَيها  ابنها، الربّ يسوع، لمحتها تلك المرأة التي فقدت النطق وعلى الفور بسطت يدَيها نحو  يسوع، وحملته في ذراعيها وضمَّته إلى صدرها وأشبعته ملاطفةً. وعلى الفور تحطَّم  الوثاق الذي كان يلجم لسانها وانفتحت أُذناها، وبدأت تمجَّد الله الذي شفاها  وتشكره. وكان هناك تلك الليلة فرح عظيم بين سكان تلك المدينة، لأنهم كانوا يعتقدون  بأن الله وملائكته نزلوا بينهم.*
*16 - طرد  الروح الملعونة: *
* وأمضى يوسف  والسيدة مريم ثلاثة أيام في ذلك الموضع، حيث احتُرمهما الناس كثيراً وعاملوهما  بعظمة. وإذ كانا مزوَّدين بمؤونة لسفرهما، رحلا وذهبا إلى مدينة أخرى، ولما كانت  مزدهرة وآهلة، أرادا قضاء الليل فيها. وكان في تلك المدينة امرأة نبيلة، وعندما  كانت تنزل ذات يوم إلى النهر لتغتسل، أنقضت عليها الروح الملعونة، وظهرت لها في  هيئة حيَّة، والتفَّت حول بطنها، وكانت كلّ ليلة تتمدَّد عليها. وعندما رأت تلك  المرأة، وهي على هذا الحال، السيدة مريم والربّ يسوع الذي كانت تحمله إلى صدرها،  توسلت إلى العذراء القديسة أن تسمح لها بحمل ذلك الطفل وتقبيله. فوافقت السيدة مريم  على ذلك، وما أن لمست تلك المرأة الطفل، حتى فارقها الشيطان وهرب، ومنذ ذلك الوقت  لم تراه تلك المرأة ثانيةً. وسبَّح كلّ الجيران الربّ وكافأتهم تلك المرأة بسخاء  كبير.*
*17 - شفاء  برصاء: *
* وفي الغد،  أخذت تلك المرأة نفسها ماءً عَطراً لغسل الطفل يسوع، وبعد غسله، احتفظت بذلك الماء.  وكانت هناك صبيَّة جسدها مكسو برصاً أبيض؛ فاغتسلت بذلك الماء، وشفيت حالاً. وكان  الشعب يقول: " لا شك في أن يوسف والسيدة مريم وهذا الطفل هم آلهة، فلا يمكن أن  يكونوا بشراً عاديين ". وحينما تهيَّأ للرحيل، اقتربت منهما تلك الفتاة، التي شفيت  من البرص، ورجتهما أن يسمحا لها بمرافقتهما.*
*18 - شفاء  طفل أبرص: *
* ووافقا على  ذلك فذهبت معهما ووصلوا إلى مدينة حيث قصر أمير جبّار، ولم يكن ذلك القصر بعيداً عن  مأوى. فقصدوه، وعندما اقتربت الصبيَّة من زوجة الأمير، وجدتها حزينةً وتزرف الدموع؛  وعندما سألتها عن سبب كآبتها. أجابتها هذه الأخيرة: " لا تدهشي لرؤيتي مستسلمةً  للأسى؛ فأنا فريسة مصيبة عظيمة لا أجرؤ على روايتها لأي إنسان ". وردَّت الصبيَّة  سريعاً: " إذا اعترفت لي بما هو مصابك، فربما تجدين له عندي الدواء ". فقالت لها  امرأة الأمير: " لا تبوحي بهذا السر لأحد. لقد تزوجت أميراً يمتد سلطانه، مثل سلطان  ملك على أقطار واسعة، وبعدما عشت معه طويلاً، لم يُرزَق مني بأي نسل. وأخيراً حبلت،  لكنني وضعتُ طفلاً أبرصَ؛ وبعدما رآه، لم يشأ الاعتراف به من صُلبه، وقال لي: "  أُقتلي هذا الطفل أو أعطه لمرضعة تربَّية في موضع بعيد حتى لا يسمع به أبداً.  واستردي مالك، لأنني لن أراك ثانية أبداً ". لهذا استسلم للألم نائحة على المصبية  التي أصابتني، وأبكي زوجي وطفلي ". فأجابتها الصبية: " ألَمْ أقل لك أن عندي حقاً  الدواء الذي وعدتك به؟" أنا أيضاً أُصبت بالبرص، لكنني شفيت بفضل من الله، الذي هو  يسوع، ابن السيدة مريم ". وعندما سألتها المرأة أين هو ذلك الإله الذي تتحدَّثين  عنه، أجابت الصبيَّة: " انه في هذا المنزل بالذات حيث نحن. فردَّت الأميرة سريعاً:  وكيف يمكن أن يحدث ذلك، أين هو؟ ". فأجابتها الصبيَّة: " ها هما يوسف والسيدة مريم،  والطفل الذي معهما هو يسوع، وهو الذي شفاني من آلامي. فقالت المرأة وبأي وسيلة،  استطاع شفاءك؟" ألَنْ تقولي لي ذلك؟" فأجابت الصبيَّة: " لقد أخذت من أُمه ماءً  أغتسل به وسكبته على جسدي فاختفي برصي ". وهنا نهضت زوجة الأمير واستقبلت يوسف  والسيدة مريم في بيتها، وأعَدَّت لهما وليمة رائعة دُعي إليها جمع غفير. وفي الغد،  أخذت ماءً عطراً لتغسل الربّ يسوع، وغسلت بالماء نفسه ابنها الذي حملته معها، وعلى  الفور شفي ابنها من برصه. وعندئذ أخذت تُنشد تسابيح الله، وتحمده قائلة: " طوبى  للأُم التي ولدتك، يا يسوع! أن الماء الذي رش به جسدك يشفي البشر الذين هم من أبناء  جنسك ". وقدمت للسيدة مريم هدايا نفيسة وصرفتها معاملةً إياها بإجلال  عظيم.*
*19 - زوال  سحر عن زوج: *
* ثم جاءا  إلى مدينة أخرى كان عليهما قضاء الليل فيها. وذهبا إلى عند رجل كان متزوَّجاً منذ  حين، لكنه، لم يكن يستطيع التمتُّع بامرأته بسبب إصابته برقُية مؤذية؛ لكنّهما حين  أمضيا الليل بالقرب منه، زال السحر. وحين طلع النهار، تمنطقا لاستئناف المسير، لكن  الزوج منعهما من ذلك وأعد لهما وليمة كبرى.*
*20 - مأساة  ثلاث نساء: *
* وفي الغد  رحلا، وفيما كانا يقتربان من مدينة أخرى، رأيا ثلاث نساء يبتعدن عن قبر وهن يذرفن  دموعاُ غزيرة. ولما لمحتهن السيدة مريم قالت للصبية التي كانت ترافقهما: " إسأليهن  من هن وما هو المصاب الذي حل بهن ". لكنهن لم يقدمن جواباً على السؤال الذي طرحته  عليهن الصبية، بل أخذن يسألنهم من جهتهن، قائلات: " من أنتم، وإلى أين تذهبون؟  فالنهار يميل والليل يتقدَّم ". فأجابت الصبيَّة: " نحن مسافرون ونبحث عن مأوى نقضي  فيه الليل ". فرددن سريعاً: " رافقونا وامضوا الليل عندنا ". وتبعوا أولئك النساء،  ودخلوا منزلاً جديداً، مزيناً ومجهزاً بأثاث مختلف. وكان ذلك في موسم الشتاء، ولما  دخلت الصبية غرفة أولئك النساء، وجدتهن لا يزلن يبكين وينحن، وكان إلى جانبهن بغل،  مكسو بغطاء حريري، وموضوع أمامه عَلَف، وكن يُطعمنه ويقبَّلنه. عندها قالت الصبية:  " آه يا معلَّمتي، كم هو جميل هذا البغل"، فأجبن باكيات: " هذا البغل الذي ترينه هو  أخونا، وولد من أمنا نفسها. لقد ترك لنا أبونا ثروات طائلة ولم يكن لنا سوى هذا  الأخ الوحيد الذي كنا نسعى إلى تأمين زواج مناسب له. لكن هناك نساء تسيطر عليهن روح  الحسد رمَينه بسحر، بغير علمنا، وذات ليلة، قبل بزوغ النهار بقليل، وأبواب منزلنا  مُقفلة، وجدنا أخانا وقد تحول إلى بغل وكما ترينه الآن. فلبثنا مستسلمات للحزن، إذ  لم يعد لدينا أبونا ليعزَّينا؛ واستشرنا كلّ العلماء في العالم وكلّ الرُّقاة وكلّ  السَّحرة ولجأنا إلى الجميع، ولم يستطع واحد منهم أن يفعل شيئاً من أجلنا. لذا، في  كلّ المرات التي يعتصر الحزن قلوبنا، ننهض ونمضي مع أُمنا هذه، إلى قبر أبينا، وبعد  أن نبكى هناك، نعود ". *
*21 - عودة  الشباب إلى طبيعته: *
* وعندما  سمعت الصبيَّة هذه الأمور قالت: " تشجَّعن وتوقفن عن البكاء، فدواء آلامكن قريب،  وهو معكن وفي وسط مسكنكن؛ لقد كنت برصاء، لكنني بعدما رأيت هذه المرأة وهذا الطفل  الصغير الذي معها والذي يُسَمى يسوع، وبعدها سكبتُ على جسدي الماء الذي غسلته أُمه  به، شفيت. إنني أعلم أيضاً انه يستطيع وضع حد لمصابكن؛ إنهضن، واقتربن من السيدة  مريم، وبعد مرافقتها إلى عندكن، بحن لها بالسر الذي أفصحتن لي عنه، متوسَّلات إليها  الرأفة بكن ". وعندما سمعت أولئك النساء كلمات الصبيَّة هذه، سارعن إلى الذهاب إلى  جوار السيدة مريم واصطحبنها إلى عندهن وقلن لها باكيات: " يا سيدة مريم، معلَّمتنا،  ارحمي خادماتك، فعائلتنا محرومة من ربَّها وليس لدينا أب أو أخ أو من يخرج أمامنا.  هذا البغل الذي ترينه هو أخونا، وقد حوّلته نساء، برُقاها المؤذية، إلى هذا الحال.  نرجوك إذاً أن ترأفي بنا ". وعندئذ رفعت السيدة مريم الطفل يسوع، وقد أدركتها  الرحمة، ووضعته على ظهر البغل وكانت تبكي، كما النساء، قالت: " واأسفاه! يا بُنَيَّ  إشف هذا البغل بتأثير من سلطانك العظيم واجعَلْ هذا الرجل يستعيد العقل الذي حُرمَه  ". وما كادت هذه الكلمات تخرج من فم السيدة مريم حتى استردَّ البغل على الفور الشكل  البشري وظهر بقسمات شاب جميل، ولم يبقَ أي تشوُّه. وهو، وأُمه وأُختاه سجدوا للسيدة  مريم، ورافعين الطفل فوق رؤوسهم، قبَّلوه قائلين: " طوبى لأمك، يا يسوع، ملَّخص  العالم! طوبى للعيون التي تتمتَّع بسعادة حضورك ". *
*22 - عرس  وفرح: *
* وقالت  الأُختان لأُمها: " أن أخانا استردَّ شكله الأول، بفضل تدخٌّل الربّ يسوع والمشورة  *
*الطيبة لهذه  الصبيَّة التي نصحتنا باللجوء إلى السيدة مريم وابنها. والآن، بما أن أخانا ليس  متزوَّجاً، نرى أن من المناسب أن يتزوَّج هذه الصبيَّة ". وعندما قدَّمن هذا الطلب  ووافقت عليه، أعددن لهذا العرس عدَّة رائعة، وتحوَّل الألم فرحاً وحلَّ الضحك مكان  البكاء، ولم يفعلن سوى الابتهاج والغناء في شدَّة رضاهن، متحلَّيات بثياب بديعة  وحليّ ثمينة. وكن في الوقت نفسه يسبَّحن الله، قائلات: " يا يسوع، يا ابن الله،  الذي حوَّل حزننا رضىً ونحيبنا صيحات حبور!" ومكث يوسف والسيدة مريم عشرة أيام في  ذلك الموضع؛ ثم رحلا مفعمَين بآيات احترام كلّ تلك العائلة، التي بعدما ودَّعتها،  عادت باكيةً، والصبيَّة خصوصاً ذرفت دعوماً. *
*23 - لصّا  اليمين والشمال: *
* ثم وصلا  إلى قرب صحراء، وإذ قيل لهما أن لصوصاً يعيثون فيها فساداً، استعداً لعبورها خلال  الليل. وإذ بهما يلمحان فجأة لصَّين نائمين وقربهما مجموعة من اللصوص الآخرين كانوا  رفاق هذَين الرجلَين، وكانوا أيضاً غارقين في النوم. وكان اسم هذَين اللصَّين تيطوس  ودوماخوس. وعندئذ، قال الأول للآخر: " أرجوك أن تدع هذَين المسافرَين يذهبان في  سلام، خوفاً من أن يلمحهما رفاقنا ". وإذ رفض دوماخوس ذلك له تيطوس: " إقبَلْ مني  أربعين دراخمة وخُذْ حزامي رهناً ". وقدَّمه له في الوقت نفسه، راجياً إياه ألا  ينادي وألا يُطلق الإنذار. وقالت السيدة مريم لهذا اللص؛ وقد رأته مستعداً جداً  لتأدية خدمة لهما: " ليحمك الله بيمينه ويمنحك مغفرة خطاياك ". وقال الربّ يسوع  للسيدة مريم: " بعد ثلاثين عاماً، يا أُمي، سيصلبني اليهود في أُورشليم، وهذان  اللصان سيُعلقان على خشبة إلى جانبَيَّ، تيطوس إلى يميني ودوماخوس إلى شمالي، وذلك  اليوم سيتقدَّمني تيطوس إلى الفردوس ". وعندما تكلَّم هكذا، أجابته أُمه: " ليبعد  الله عنك مصاباً كهذا يا بُنَي" ورحلا من ثمَّ تجاه مدينة مليئة بالأوثان، وعندما  كانا يقتربان منها، استحالت كومة رمل. *
*24 - تفجُّر  نبع في المطرية: *
* ثم أتيا  شجرة جمَّيز تًدعى اليوم مَطَريَّة، ففجَّر الربّ يسوع في ذلك الموضع نبعاً غسلت  فيه السيدة مريم قميصها. والبلسم الذي ينُتجه ذلك البلد آت من العَرَق الذي سال من  أطراف يسوع. *
*25 - لقاء فرعون: *
* وعندئذ  قصداً ممفيس، وبعدما لقيا فرعون، مكثا ثلاثة أعوام في مصر، وصنع الربّ يسوع هناك  كثيراً من الآيات، غير المدوَّنة في انجيل الطفولة ولا في الإنجيل الكامل.  *
*26 - العودة  إلى اليهودية: *
* وبعد ثلاثة أعوام غادرا مصر، وعادا إلى اليهودية، وعندما أصبحا  قريبَين منها خشي يوسف دخولها، لأنه علم للتو أن هيرودس مات وخلفه ابنه أرخيلاوس؛  لكن ملاك الله ظهر له وقال: " يا يوسف، إمض إلى مدينة الناصرة وأقمْ فيها مسكنك  ".*
*27 - أمراض  بيت لحم: *
* وعندما  وصلا إلى بيت لحم، ظهرت هناك أمراض خطيرة وصعبة الشفاء، كانت تضرب عيون الأطفال  ويموت بها كثيرون. وكان لامرأة ابن على وشك الموت بذلك المرض، فحملته إلى السيدة  مريم، فوجدتها تحمي (تغسل) الربّ يسوع. فقالت هذه المرأة: " أيتها السيدة مريم،  أُنظري ابني الذي يتألم بمرارة ". ولما سمعتها السيدة مريم قالت لها: " خُذي قليلاً  من هذا الماء الذي غسلت به ابني واسكبيه على ابنك ". وصنعت المرأة كما نصحتها  السيدة مريم، فنام ابنها، بعدما اضطرب جداً، وعندما استيقظ، وجد نفسه متعافياً  تماماً. وذهبت المرأة إلى السيدة مريم وهي ممتلئة فرحاً فقالت لها: " أُحمدي الله  لشفائه ابنك ". *
*28 - شفاء  طفل ثان: *
* وكان لهذه  المرأة جارة ابنها مصاب بالمرض نفسه وكانت عيناه مغلقتَين تقريباً؛ وكان يصرخ ويبكى  ليل نهار. فقالت لها التي شفي ابنها: " لمَ لا تحملي ابنك إلى السيدة مريم كما حملت  إليها ابني عندما كان على وشك الموت، وشفي بهذا الماء الذي استحمَّ به يسوع؟" فذهبت  هذه المرأة الثانية أيضاً تأخذ من هذا الماء، وبمجرد أن سكبت منه على ابنها شفي  حالا. وجاءت بابنها في صحة تامة إلى السيدة مريم، التي نصحتها بحمد الله وعدم رواية  ما حدث له لأحد. *
*29 - عقوبة  الغيرة: *
* وكان في  المدينة نفسها امرأتان متزوَّجان من رجل واحد، ولكلًّ واحدة ابن مريض. وكان اسم  واحدة مريم وابنها كَليوباس هذه المرأة قامت وحملت طفلها إلى السيدة مريم، أُم  يسوع، وقدَّمت لها عباءة جميلة جداً، وهي تقول لها: " يا سيدة مريم، أقبلي مني هذا  العباءة، وفي المقابل، أعطني أحد أقمطتك ". ووافقت السيدة مريم على ذلك وصنعت أُم  كليوباس من هذا القماط قيمصاً ألبسته ابنها. فألفي نفسه معافي ومات طفل غريمتها في  اليوم نفسه، ونشأت من ذلك اختلافات كبيرة بين هاتَين المرأتَين؛ وكانتا تقومان،  كلًّ بدورها، خلال أسبوع، بالأعمال المنزلية، وعندما جاء دور مريم، أم كليوباس،  كانت منشغلة بتحمية الفرن للخَبز، وإذ احتاجت إلى طحين، خرجت، تاركة طفلها قرب  الفرن. وإذ رأت غريمتها أن الطفل كان وحيداً، حملته وألقته في الفرن المشتعل وهربت.  ولما عادت مريم، كانت دهشتها عظيمة حين رأت طفلها في وسط الفرن حيث كان يضحك، لأن  الفرن برد فجأةً، كما لو أنه لم يُحَمَّ أبدأً، وارتابت بان غريمتها رمته هناك.  فسحبته منه وحملته إلى العذراء مريم، وروت لها ما حدث. فقالت لها السيدة مريم: "  اصمتي، لأنني أخشى عليك إنْ أذعت هذه الأمور ". ثم راحت الغريمة تستقي من البئر،  وإذ رأت كليوباس يلعب قربها، ولم يكن في الجوار أي مخلوق بشري، حملته وألقته في  البئر. ورأى رجال قدموا للتزود بالماء، الطفل جالساً من دون أي أذى، على صفحة  الماء، ولما نزلوا حبالاً، سحبوه ملأهم إعجاب بهذا الطفل إلى حد أنهم أدَّوا له  الإكرام نفسه كما لإله. وحملته أُمه باكيةً إلى السيدة مريم وقالت لها: " يا  معلَّمتي، أُنظري ما فعلت غريمتي بابني، وكيف أوقعته في البئر. آه! سوف تنتهي من  دون شك إلى تسبب موته ". فأجابتها: " أن الله يجازي الشر الذي أٌلحق بك ". وبعد  أيام قليلة، ذهبت الغريمة تستقى من البئر ماءً فأعاق الحبل قدمَيها، بحيث سقطت في  البئر، وعندما هُرعوا لنجدتها، وجدوا أنها حطَّمت رأسها. وماتت بطريقة مشؤومة،  وتمَّ فيها قول الحكيم: " حفروا بئراً ورمَوا التراب إلى فوق، لكنهم وقعوا في  الحفرة التي حفرها ". *
*30 - شفاء  برتلماوس: *
* وكان  لامرأة أخرى من المدينة نفسها طفلان، مريضان كلاهما، واحد مات والآخر على وشك  الموت؛ فأخذته على وشك الموت؛ فأخذته أمه بين ذراعَيها وحملته إلى السيدة مريم  ذارفة سيلاً من الدموع، وقالت لها: " يا معلَّمتي، تعالي لنجدتي وأشفقي عليَّ؛ كان  لي ابنان، وقد فقدت أحدهما وأُعاين الآخر لحظة موته. أُنظري كيف ألتمس رحمة الربّ  ". وأخذت تصرخ: " يا ربّ، ملؤك الرأفة والرحمة؛ لقد رزقتني ابنَين، واستدعيت أحدهما  إليك، فاتُرك لي الآخر على الأقل ". فأشفقت عليها السيدة مريم، شاهدةً على ألمها  الشديد، وقالت لها: " ضعي طفلك في سرير ابني وغطَّيه بثيابه ". وحين وُضع الطفل في  السرير إلى جانب يسوع، انفتحت ثانيةً عيناه المطبقتان بالموت، وطلب خبزاً، منادياً  أُمه بصوت عال، وحين زُوَّد منه، أكله. عندها قالت أُمه: " يا سيدة مريم، أعرف أن  فضيلة الله تسكنك، إلى حد أن ابنك يشفي الأطفال بمجرد أن يلمسوه ". والطفل الذي شفي  هكذا هو برتلماوس نفسه المحكي عنه في الإنجيل ". *
*31 - شفاء  برصاء: *
* وكان في  الموضع نفسه امرأة برصاء قصدت السيدة مريم، أُم يسوع، وقالت لها: " يا معلَّمتي،  أشفقي عليّ ". فأجابتها السيدة مريم: " أي عون تطلبين؟ أَذهبٌ أم فضة، أم تريدين  الشفاء من برصك؟"، وردّت هذه المرأة سريعاً: " ماذا تستطيعين أن تفعلي من أجلي؟"  فقالت لها السيدة مريم: " انتظري قليلاً حتى أكون قد غسلت طفلي ووضعته في سريره ".  وانتظرت المرأة، وبعدما أرقدته، ناولت السيدة مريم المرأة وعاءً مليئا بالماء الذي  غسلت به طفلها، وقالت لها: " خذي قليلاً من هذا، واسكبيه على جسدك ". وما أن فعلت  المريضة ذلك، حتى وجدت نفسها متعافية، فحمدت الله.*
*32 - شفاء  أميرة: *
* ثم مضت،  بعدما لبثت ثلاثة أيام قرب السيدة مريم، وأتت إلى مدينة كان يقنطها أمير تزوَّج  ابنة أمير أخر؛ لكنه عندما رأى امرأته، لمح بين عينَيها آثار البرص، في شكل نجمة،  فأعلن أن زواجهما كان باطلاً وغير شرعي. وإذ رأت هذه المرأة الأميرة مستسلمة لليأس،  سألتها عن سبب دموعها، فأجابتها الأميرة: " لا تسأليني، فمصابي عظيم إلى درجة لا  أستطيع معها البوح به لأحد ". وألحت المرأة للإطلاع عليه، قائلةً أنها قد تعرف  دواءً ما يوصف له. عندها رأت آثار البرص الظاهرة بين عينَي الأميرة: " أنا أيضاً،  قالت، أُصبت بهذا المرض نفسه وقصدت بيت لحم في عمل. وهناك دخلت مغارة حيث رأيت  امرأة اسمها السيدة مريم، ولها طفل يّدعى يسوع. فأشفقت عليَّ، إذ رأتني مصابة  بالبرص، وأعطتني من الماء الذي غسلت به جسد ابنها. فسكبتُ هذا الماء على جسدي  وشفيتُ على الفور ". وعندئذ قالت لها الأميرة: " قومي وتعالي معي واريني السيدة  مريم ". ومضَت إليها حاملةً هدايا نفيسة. وعندما رأتها السيدة مريم، قالت: " لتحلَّ  عليك رحمة الربّ يسوع ". وأعطتها قليلاً من الماء الذي غسلت فيه طفلها. وبمجرد أن  سكبت الأميرة منه عليها، حتى وجدت نفسها متعافية، فحمدت الربّ، كما حمد الرب أيضاً  كلّ الحاضرين. وإذ علم الأمير أن امرأته شفيت، استقبلها لديه، وحمد الله محتفلاً  بعرس ثان.*
*33 - صبيَّة  يعذَّبها الشيطان: *
* وكان في  المكان نفسه صبيَّة يعذَّبها الشيطان؛ فقد كانت الروح الشريرة تظهر لها في شكل تنين  عظيم يريد افتراسها؛ وكان قد امتصَّ كلّ دمها بحيث كانت تشبه جثّة. وفي كلّ المرات  التي كان ينقضُّ عليها، كانت تصرخ، وتقول، ضامَّةً يديَها فوق رأسها: " الويل،  الويل لي، فما من أحد يمكنه إنقاذي من هذا التنين المريع ". وكان أبوها وأُمها وكلّ  الذين يحيطون بها، وهم شهود على شقائها، يستسلمون للحزن ويذرفون دموعاً، خصوصاً  عندما كانوا يرَونها تبكي وتصيح: " يا أخوتي وأصدقائي، أليس هناك أحد ينقذني من هذا  الوحش؟"، وإذ سمعت ابنة الأمير التي شفيت من البرص، صوت هذه الشقيَّة، صعدت إلى سطح  قصرها ورأتها، يداها مضمومتان فوق رأسها، ذارفةً دعوماً غزيرة، وكان كلّ الذين  يحيطون بها في أسىً عظيم. فسألت عما إذا كانت أُم الشخص الذي به مس شيطاني لا تزال  حيَّة. وحين أُجبيت بأن أباها وأُمها كانا كلامها على قيد الحياة، قالت: " استدعوا  أُمها إلى ". وحين جاءت، سألتها: " أهي ابنتك الشخص الذي به مس شيطاني على هذه  الصورة؟"، وإذ أجابت الأٌم بنعم، ذارفةً دعوماً، قالت ابنة الأمير: " لا تبوحي بما  سوف أسرُّ به إليك؛ كنت برصاء لكن السيدة مريم، أُم يسوع المسيح، شفتني. إذا أردت  أن تكون لابنتك السعادة نفسها، فقوديها إلى بيت لحم، وتوسَّلي بإيمان مساعدة السيدة  مريم، واعتقد بأنك ستعودين مملوءةً فرحاً لأن ابنتك ستعود متعافية ". فنهضت الأُم  على الفور، ومضت، وقصدت السيدة مريم، وعرضت لها الحال التي كانت فيها ابنتها.  وبعدما سمعتها، أعطتها قليلاً من الماء الذي غسلت فيه ابنها يسوع، وقالت لها أن  تسكبه على جسد التي بها مس شيطاني. ثم أعطتها قطعةً من أقطمة الطفل يسوع، وقالت  لها: " خذي هذا وأريه لعدوَّك، في كلّ المرات التي ترينه فيها ". وثمَّ صرفها في  سلام.*
*34 - هرب  الشيطان: *
* وعندما  عادتا إلى مدينتهما بعد مغادرتهما السيدة مريم، وعندما حلّ الوقت الذي كان فيه  الشيطان معتاداً على تعذبيها، ظهر لها في شكل تنين عظيم؛ فاستولى الذعر على  الصبيَّة، لمنظره، لكن أُمها قالت لها: " لا تخشي شيئاً، يا ابنتي، دعيه يقترب أكثر  منك وأريه قطعة القماش هذه التي أعطتنا إياها السيدة مريم، وسوف نرى ماذا يمكنه أن  يفعل ". وحين أصبحت الروح الشريرة، التي اتخذت شكل ذلك التنين قريبة جداً، وضعت  المريضة، وهي ترتجف بشدة من الخوف، قطعة القماش على رأسها وبسطتها، وفجأة خرجت منها  ألسنة لهب كانت تثب نحو رأس التنين ونحو عينَيه، وسُمع صوت يصرخ: " ماذا يوجد بيني  وبينك، يا يسوع، ابن السيدة مريم؟ أين أجد ملاذاً ضدك؟"، وهرب الشيطان برعب، تاركاً  تلك الصبيَّة، ومنذ ذالك الوقت لم يعد يظهر لها أبداً. وهكذا وجدت نفسها وقد شفيت،  وحمدت الله معترفة بالجميل، وهكذا أيضاً كلّ الذين كانوا حاضرين عند حدوث هذه  الأُعجوبة. *
*35 - شفاء  يهوذا الإسخريوطي: *
* وكان في  تلك المدينة نفسها امرأة أخرى يعذب الشيطان ابنها. وكان اسمه يهوذا، وفي كلّ المرات  التي كانت الروح الشريرة تسيطر عليه، كان يسعى إلى عضَّ من هم قربه، ولما كان وحده،  كان يعضُّ يدَيه وأطرافه. ولما سمعت أٌم هذا الشقي بالسيدة مريم وابنها يسوع، نهضت،  وحملت ابنها إلى السيدة مريم، ممسكةً إياه في ذراعَيها. وأثناء ذلك كان يعقوب ويوسف  قد قادا الطفل إلى الخارج ليلعب مع الآخرين، وكانا جالسَين خارج المنزل ويسوع  معهما. فاقترب يهوذا أيضاً وجلس إلى يمين يسوع، وحين بدأ الشيطان يثيره كالعادة،  سعى إلى عضَّ يسوع، ولما لم يكن يستطيع الوصول إليه، كان يوجَّه إليه ضربات في جنبه  الأيمن، بحيث أخذ يسوع يبكي. لكن الشيطان خرج من ذلك الطفل في تلك اللحظة، في هيئة  كلب. وذلك الطفل كان يهوذا الإسخريوطي، الذي خان يسوع، والجنب الذي ضربه شقَّه  اليهود بطعنة حربة.*
*36 - يسوع  يحرَّك الصور: *
* وعندما  أتمَّ يسوع عامه السابع، كان يلعب يوماً مع أطفال آخرين من عمره، وكانوا يتسلُّون،  ويصنعون من التراب المبلول صور حيوانات متنوَّعة، ذئاباً، وحميراً، وطيوراً، وكان  كلُّ واحداً متباهياً بعمله، ويجتهد لرفعه فوق مستوى عمل رفاقه. عندها قال يسوع: "  أنني آمر الصور التي صنعتها بالسير، فتمشي ". ولما سأله الأطفال عما أن كان هو ابن  الخالق، أمر الربّ يسوع الصور بالسير فتقدّمت على الفور. وحين كان يأمرها بالعودة،  كانت تعود. وقد صنع صور طيور وعصافير دوريّ كانت تطير حين يأمرها بالطيران وتتوقّف  حين يقول لها أن تتوقَّف، وحين كان يقّدم لها شراباً وطعاماً، كانت تأكل وتشرب.  وحين غادر الأطفال، وروَوا لأهلهم ما رأوا، قال لهم هؤلاء: " ابتعدوا من الآن  فصاعداً عن مجلسه، فهو ساحر، وكفوا عن اللعب معه ". *
*37 - معجزة  صبغ الأقمشة: *
* وذات يوم  والربّ يسوع يلعب ويركض مع الأطفال الآخرين، مرَّ أمام دكان صبّاغ اسمه سالم؛ وكان  في ذلك الدكان أقمشة ملك لعدد كبير من سكان المدينة، وكان سالم يستعد لصبغها بألوان  متنوّعة. ولما دخل يسوع ذلك الدكان، تناول كلّ تلك ورماها في حوض ممتلئ بالنيلة  (صبغة زرقاء). ولما رأى سالم الأقمشة تالفةً اخذ يصرخ، ويُطلق صيحات ويوبَّخ يسوع،  قائلاً: " ماذا فعلت، يا ابن السيدة مريم؟ لقد آذيتني أنا ومواطنيّ؛ فقد كان كلّ  واحد يطلب لوناً مختلفاً، وأنت جئت بغتةً، وأتلفت كلّ شئ ". فأجاب الربّ يسوع: " أي  قطعة قماش تريد تغيير لونها، أغيَّره ". وراح على الفور يسحب الأقمشة  من حوض النيلة،  وكان كلّ منها مصبوغاً باللون الذي يرغب فيه الصبَّاغ. فعظَّم اليهود، شهود هذه  المعجزة، قدرة الله. *
*38 - يسوع  يساعد يوسف: *
* وكان يوسف  يجوب المدينة كلّها، مصطحباً معه الربّ يسوع، وكانوا يدعونه لصنع أبواب، أو غرابيل،  أو خزائن، وكان الربّ يسوع معه في كلّ مكان. وفي كلّ المرات التي كان يجب أن يكون  العمل الذي يقوم به يوسف أطول أو أقصر، أو أعرض أو أضيق، كان الربّ يسوع يبسط يده،  فيغدو الشيء على الفور كما اشتهاه يوسف، بحيث انه لم يكن يحتاج إلى تهذيب شئ بيده.  *
*39 - عرش  الملك: *
* كان يوسف  ماهراً في مهنته. وذات يوم، استدعاه ملك أُورشليم وقال له: " أُريد، يا يوسف، أن  تصنع لي عرشاً بحسب قياس الموضع الذي اعتدت الجلوس فيه ". فأطاع يوسف، وبدأ العمل  على الفور، ثم أمضى عامَين في القصر لصنع ذلك العرش. وعندما وضع العرش في المكان  الذي يجب أن يكون فيه، تبيَّن نقص طولَين في القياس المحدَّد من كل جهة. عندها غضب  الملك على يوسف، الذي لم يستطع الأكل ونام صائماً، خائفاً حنق الملك. ولما سأله  الربّ يسوع عن سبب خشيته، أجاب: " أن العمل الذي اشتغلت عليه عامَين كاملَين ضاع ".  فأجابه الربّ يسوع: " كٌفَّ عن خوفك ولا تيأس؛ خُذ هذه الجهة من العرش وأنا الأخرى،  لنجذبه إلى القياس الصحيح ". ولما فعل يوسف ما أمره به يسوع، وشدَّ كلَّ واحد بقوته  من جهته، أطاع العرش وارتدى بالضبط القياس المطلوب. فأُصيب الحاضرون بالذهول، وقد  رأوا هذه المعجزة، وباركوا الله. وكان ذلك العرش مصنوعاً من خشب كان موجوداً في عهد  سليمان، ابن داود، وكان لافتاً بعقَدة الممثَّلة أشكالاً وصوراً متنوّعة.  *
*40 -  الأطفال الكباش: *
* وفي يوم  آخر، مضى الربّ يسوع إلى الساحة، ولما رأى الأطفال مجتعمين ليلعبوا، انضمّ إليهم،  لكن هؤلاء أختبأوا، لما لمحوه، فقصد الربّ يسوع باب منزل وسأل منزل نساء كن واقفات  عند المدخل أين هم أولئك الأطفال. ولما أجبنه بأنه لا يوجد واحد منهم في المنزل،  قال الربّ يسوع لهن: " ماذا ترين تحت هذا العَقْد؟" فأجبن بأن تلك كباش في الثالثة  من العمر، فصاح الربّ يسوع: " أُخرجي يا كباش، وتعالي نحو راعيك ". وخرج الأطفال  على الفور، متحولين كباشاً، وكانوا يقفزون حوله، وعندما رأت النساء ذلك استولى  عليهن الرعب. وسجدن للربّ يسوع قائلات: " يا يسوع! يا ابن السيدة مريم، يا ربنا،  أنت حقاً راعي إسرائيل الصالح؛ أشفقْ على خادماتك اللواتي هن في حضرتك واللواتي لا  يرتبن، يا ربّ أتيت لتشفي، لا لتُهلك ". وإذ أجاب الرب يسوع بعد ذلك بان أبناء  إسرائيل هم بين الشعوب مثل إثيوبيين، قالت النساء: " يا ربّ، أنت تعرف كلّ الأمور،  ولا يفوت علمك اللامتناهي شئ؛ أننا نسألك ونأمل برحمتك، أن تشاء حقاً ردَّ هؤلاء  الأطفال إلى شكلهم القديم ". وعندما قال الربّ يسوع: " تعالَوا، يا أطفال، لنذهب  ونعلب ". استعادت تلك الكباش شكل الأطفال على الفور في حضور النساء. *
*41 - يسوع  يتَّوج ملكاً: *
* وفي شهر  آذار، جمع يسوع الأطفال وصفَّهم باعتباره ملكهم: وقد بسطوا ثيابهم أرضاً ليُجلسوه  عليها، ووضعوا على رأسه إكليلاً من الزهور، واصطفوا إلى يمينه وشماله كالأتباعٌ  الذين يرافقون ملكاً. وعندما مرَّ أحدهم من هناك، كان الأطفال يوقفونه بالقوّة،  ويقولون له: " تعال واسجُدْ للملك، لتفوز بسفر سعيد ". *
*42 - الطفل  والحيَّة: *
* وفي أثناء  ذلك وصل رجالٌ يحملون طفلاً على محَفَّة. وكان ذلك الطفل في الجبل مع رفاقه ليحضر  حطب، ولما عثر على عشَّ حجال (طائر) دسَّ فيه ليسحب منه البيض، لكن لسعته حيَّةً  كانت مختبئة في وسط العشَّ، فنادى أصحابه لنجدته. لكنهم حين وصلوا وجدوه ممدَّداً  على الأرض شبه ميت؛ وعند ذلك جاء قومٌ من عائلته، ونقلوه إلى المدينة، ولما وصلوا  إلى الموضع الذي كان الربّ يسوع جالساً فيه على العرش مثل ملك، كان الأطفال الآخرون  يحيطون به بمثابة بلاطه، وهؤلاء ذهبوا لاستقبال الذين يحملون الطفل الذي لسعته  الحية وقالوا لهم: " تعالوا وحيّوا الملك ". ولما لم يشاؤوا الاقتراب بسبب الحزن  الذي كانوا يعانونه، قادهم الأطفال بالقوة. وحين مثلوا أمام الربّ يسوع، سألهم  لماذا يحملون ذلك الطفل؛ فأجابوا بأن حيَّةً لسعته، فقال الربّ يسوع للأطفال: "  هيّا بنا ولنقتّلْ تلك الحيَّة ". وكان أهل الطفل الذي كان على وشك الموت، يتوسلون  الأطفال الآخرين أن يدَعوهم يذهبون، لكن هؤلاء أجابوا: " أَلم تسمعوا ما قاله  الملك: هيّا بنا ولنقتُل الحيَّة، وعليكم الامتثال لأوامره؟". وعلى الرغم من  معارضتهم، أعادوا المحَفَّة على أعقابها. وعندما وصلوا إلى قرب العشَّ، قال الربّ  يسوع للأطفال: " ألا تختبئ الحيَّة هنا؟" ولما أجابوه هم بنعم، خرجت الحيَّة على  الفور، وقد ناداها الربّ يسوع، وخضعت له. فقال الربّ: " أذهبي وامتصَّي السمّ كلّه  الذي نفثتيه في عروق هذا الطفل ". وعندئذ استعادت الحيَّة وهي تزحف السمَّ كلّه  الذي تقيَّأته، وانشقَّت على الفور بعد ذلك وماتت، وقد لعنها الربّ. ولمس الربّ  يسوع الطفل بيده، فشُفي. ولما أخذ يبكي، قال الربّ يسوع: " لا تبك، فستكون تلميذي  ". وكان ذلك الطفل سمعان الكنعاني المذكور في الإنجيل.*
*43 - شفاء  يعقوب: *
* وفي يوم  آخر، كان يوسف قد أرسل ابنه يعقوب ليجمع الحطب، وانضمَّ إليه الربّ يسوع لمساعدته،  ولما وصلا إلى الموضع الذي كان فيه الحطب، أخذ يعقوب يلتقط منه، وإذا بأفعى تلسعه،  فبدأ يصرخ ويبكي. ولما رآه الربّ يسوع في هذه الحال دنا منه، ونفخ فوق الموضع الذي  لُسعَ فيه، فشفي يعقوب حالاً. *
*44 - قيامة  زينون: *
* وذات يوم،  كان الربّ يسوع مع يلعب مع أطفال على سطح، فترك أحد هؤلاء نفسه يسقط ومات على  الفور. ولما وصل أهل الميت قالوا للربّ يسوع: " أنت هو الذي دفع ابننا من أعلى  السطح ". ولما انكر ذلك، ردَّدوا بصوت أعلى: " ابننا مات وها هو الذي قتله ". فأجاب  الربّ يسوع: " لا تتهموني بجريمة لا تستطيعون تقديم أي إثبات عليها؛ إنما لنسأل هذا  الطفل ليَقُلْ ما حقيقة الأمر ". ونزل الربّ يسوع ووقف قرب رأس الميت وقال بصوت  عال: " يا زينون، يا زينون، مَنْ دفعك من أعلى السطح؟" فأجاب الميت: "  يا ربّ، لستَ  أنتَ سبب سقوطي، بل هو فلان مَنْ أسقطني ". وإذ أوصى الربّ الحاضرين بالانتباه إلى  هذه الكلمات، حمد كلّ الذين كانوا حاضرين الله على هذه المعجزة.*
*45 - الماء  في معطف يسوع: *
* وأمرت  السيدة مريم ذات يوم الربّ يسوع بالذهاب للاستقاء من بئر. وعندما أدى هذا العمل،  ورفع على رأسه الجرََّة وهي مملؤة، انكسرت. ومن ثم فقد بسط الربّ يسوع معطفه وحمل  الماء الذي جمعه فيه إلى أمه، فصُعقَت إعجاباً، وكانت تحفظ في قلبها كلّ ما  تراه.*
*46 - تيبُّس  ابن حنون: *
* وفي يوم  آخر، كان الربّ يسوع يلعب عند حافَّة الماء مع أطفال آخرين، وقد شقُّوا قنوات  ليُجروا فيها الماء، وقد كونوا بركاً صغيرة، وصنع الربّ يسوع من التراب اثني عشر  عصفوراً ووضعها حول بركته، ثلاثة من كلّ جهة. وكان اليوم سبت، فجاء بغتة ابن حنون،  اليهودي، وقال لهم وقد رآهم مشغولين هكذا: " كيف يمكنكم أن تصنعوا صوراً من الوحل  يوم سبت؟ " وأخذ يخرَّب عملهم. وإذ بسط الطفل يسوع يدَيه فوق الطيور التي صنعها،  طارت مزغردةً. وعندما اقترب ابن حنون، اليهودي، من البركة التي حفرها يسوع،  ليخربها، اختفي الماء، فقال له الربّ يسوع: " أنتَ ترى كيف جفَّ هذا الماء؛ سيحدث  هذا الأمر نفسه بحياتك ". وعلى الفور يبس الطفل.*
*47 - سقوط  طفل: *
* وفي يوم  آخر، وبينما الربّ يسوع يدخل مساءً مسكن يوسف، أصابه طفلٌ كان يركضٌ نحوه بصدمة  عنيفة إلى درجة أن الربّ يسوع وقع تقريباً، فقال لذلك الطفل: " كما دفعتني، أُسقُطْ  ولا تنهض ". وفي الحال سقط الطفل أرضاً ومات. *
*48 - عند  المعلَّم زكّا: *
* وكان في  أُورشليم رجل، اسمه زكّا، كان يعلَّم الأطفال النشء. وكان يقول ليوسف: " لمَاذا يا  يوسف، لا تُرسل إليَّ يسوع ليتعلَّم الحروف؟" ووافق يوسف على هذا الأمر، واتفق مع  السيدة مريم على ذلك. وعندئذ قادا الطفل إلى المعلَّم، ولما رآه هذا الأخير، كتب  الألف باء وقال له أن ينطق أَلف. وحين فعل ذلك، طلب منه أن يقول بيْت. فقال له  الربّ يسوع: " قُلْ لي أولاً ما معنى حرف أَلف، وعندها انطق بيْت ". وكان المعلم  يتهيّأ لتأديبه، لكن الربّ يسوع أخذ يشرح له معنى حرفي أَلفَ وبيْت وما هي الحروف  ذات الشكل المستقيم، والحروف المائلة، والحروف الصوتية، والحروف المزدوجة، والحروف  التي ترافقها نقاط، وأخيراً، الحروف التي تفتقر إليها، ولمَاذا يتقدَّم هذا الحرف  آخر، وأخيرا قال أشياء كثيرة لم يسمع بها المعلَّم أبداً ولم يقرأها في أي كتاب.  وقال الربّ يسوع للمعلَّم: " انتبه إلى ما سأقوله لك ". وأخذ يتلو بوضوح وجلاء  أَلَف، بيْت، جيْميل، دالتْ، حتى نهاية الألف باء. وأعجب المعلَّم بذلك، وقال: "  اعتقد أن هذا الطفل وُلد قبل نوح ". وأضاف، ملتفتاً نحو يوسف: " لقد جئتني بطفل  لأُعملَّه، في حين أنه يعلم أكثر من كلّ الأحبار ". وقال للسيدة مريم: " أن ابنك لا  يحتاج إلى تعليمنا على الإطلاق ". *
*49 - عند  معلَّم أعلم: *
* ثم قاداه  إلى معلَّم أكثر علماً، وبمجرد أن لمحه، حتى سأله: " قل أَلف ". وعندما قال أَلف،  أمره المعلَّم بأن ينطق بيْت. فأجابه الربّ يسوع: " قُلْ لي ماذا يعني الحرف أَلف،  وعندها أنطق بيْت ". فرفع المعلَّم يده، غاضباً ليضربه، فيبست يده على الفور، ومات.  عندها قال يوسف للسيدة مريم: " من الآن فصاعداً لا يجب أن نترك الطفل يخرج من  البيت، فأي شخص يعارضه يسقط ميتاً. *
*50 - محاورة  الأحبار والشيوخ والعلماء: *
* وعندما بلغ  الثانية عشرة، ذهبا به إلى أُورشليم وقت العيد، ولما انتهي العيد، عادا؛ لكن الربّ  يسوع بقي في الهيكل، بين أحبار أبناء إسرائيل وشيوخهم وعلمائهم، الذين كان يسألهم  في نقاط علمية مختلفة، وبدوره، يجيبهم، وقد سألهم: " ابن مَنْ هو المسيح؟" فأجابوا:  " انه ابن داود ". وأجاب يسوع: " لماذا إذاً يدعوه داود بالروح القدس ربَّه، قائلا:  قال الربّ لربّي: اجلس عن يميني حتى أضع أعداءك تحت قدميك ". عندئذ سأله أحد رؤساء  الأحبار، قائلا: " هل قرأت الكتب المقدسة؟" فأجاب الربّ يسوع: " لقد  قرأت الكتب وما  تحتويه "، وكان يشرح لهم الكتاب المقدّس، والشريعة، والوصايا، والقوانين، والأسرار  التي تحتويها كتب الأنبياء، والتي لا يستطيع عقل أي مخلوق فهمها. وقال رئيس الكهنة:  " لم أرَ أبداً ولا سمعت تعليماً كهذا؛ ماذا تفكرون بما سيكون عليه هذا الطفل؟".  *
*51 - في علم  الكواكب: *
* وكان هناك  فيلسوف، عالم فلك، سأل الربّ يسوع عما إذا كان قد درس علوم الكواكب. وعرض يسوع  مُجيباً إياه عدد الأفلاك والأجسام السماوية، وطبيعتها وتعارضاتها، وشكلها الثلاثي،  والرباعي والسداسي، وسيرها وحركتها العكسية، وحساب الأعياد ودرس التأثيرات وأموراً  في البشر وأموراً أخرى لم يسبْرها عقل أي إنسان. *
*52 - في  الجسد والنفس: *
* وكان هناك  أيضاً في ما بينهم فيلسوف عالم جداَ في الطب والعلوم الطبيعيّة، وعندما سأل الربّ  يسوع عما إذا كان قد درس الطب، عرض له الرب يسوع الفيزياء وما وراء الطبيعة،  والفيزياء العليا والفيزياء السفلى، وخاصيَّات الجسم والسوائل ومفاعيلها، وعدد  الأطراف والعظام، والإفرازات البولية، والشرايين والأعصاب، والأمزجة المختلفة،  الحار والجاف، البارد والرطب، وما هي تأثيراتها؛ وما هي أفعال النفس في الجسد،  وأحاسيسها وخاصيَّاتها، وخصائص الكلام، والغضب، والرغبة، والتجمُّع والتبعثر  وأموراً أخرى لم يستطع فكر أي مخلوق شرحها. عندها نهض ذلك الفيلسوف وسجد للربّ يسوع  قائلاً: " يا ربّ، من الآن فصاعداً سأكون تلميذك وخادمك ". *
*53 - العودة  إلى الناصرة: *
* وبينما  كانوا يتحدَثون هكذا، جاءت السيدة مريم بغتة مع يوسف، وكانت أيام تبحث عن يسوع منذ  ثلاثة؛ ولما رأته جالساً بين الأحبار، سائلا إياهم ومجيباً إياهم بالتتالي، قالت  له: " يا بُنَيَّ، لمَ تصرفت هكذا معنا؟ أن أباك وأنا بحثتا عنك، وغيابك سبَّب لنا  الكثير من الألم ". فأجاب: " لماذا كنتما تبحثان عني؟" ألا تعلمان أنه ينبغي أن  أبقى في بيت أبي؟" لكنهما لم يفهما الكلمات التي وجَّهها إليهما. عندئذ سأل الأحبار  السيدة مريم إذا كان هو ابنها، ولما أجابتهم بنعم، صاحوا: " أيتها المحظوظة السيدة مريم، التي  ولدت طفلاً كهذا ". وعاد معهما إلى الناصرة، وكان خاضعاً لهما في كلّ الأمور. وكانت  أُمه تحتفظ بكل كلماته في قلبها. وكان الربّ يسوع ينمو في القامة، والحكمة والنعمةً  أمام الله و أمام الناس.*
*54 - كشف  الرسالة: *
* ومنذ ذلك  اليوم بدأ يحجب معجزاته وخفاياه وأسراه والاهتمام بالناموس، إلى أن أتم عامه  الثلاثين، وعندما أعلن أبوه رسالته علانية من أعلى السماء على ضفاف الأُردن: " هذا  هو ابني الحبيب الذي به سررت ". عندما ظهر الروح القدس في شكل حمامة بيضاء.  *
*55 - "  أعطانا الوجود والحياة ": *
* هذا هو  الذي نعبده بأتضاع، لأنه الوجود والحياة، وأخرجنا من أحشاء أُمهاتنا؛ واتخذ من  أجلنا جسد الإنسان، وافتدانا وغمرنا برحمته الأبدية، ومنحنا وجوده بنعمته ومحبته.  له المجد، والعزَّة، والمديح والسيادة إلى أبد الآبدين. آمين. *
* خاتمة  إنجيل الطفولة كاملاً، بعون الله الأسمى، وفقاً لما نجد.*


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: أبوكريفا العهد الجديد كيف كتبت؟ ولماذا رفضتها الكنيسة؟*

*الفصل التاسع(1)*​ *إنجيل مولد مريم*​ 
* كُتب هذا الكتاب المنحول المُسمى بإنجيل ميلاد مريم أولاً باللاتينية،  حوالي سنة 800م، وأن كان البعض يرى أن استخدامه بدأ في القرن السادس،  كما كان البعض يظن، ولمدة طويلة، أن كاتبه هو القديس جيروم في القرن الخامس. ويوجد  منه، الآن، حوالي ثلاثمائة وثلاثين مخطوطاً،  ويعتمد في رواياته على نفس الأفكار والخطوط الموجودة في الجزء الأول من  الكتاب الأبوكريفي المُسمى بإنجيل متى المنحول، وأن كان يختلف عنه في الأسلوب  وزيادة عدد المعجزات، وهذا يدل على أن كاتب هذا يختلف عن كاتب ذاك، فيقول هذا  الكتاب إن مريم العذراء غادرت الهيكل وهي في الرابعة عشرة من عمرها، بينما يقول  إنجيل متى المنحول، الذي يدعي أنه ابن مريم، إنها غادرت الهيكل في الثانية عشرة من  عمرها بعد أن عاشت فيه تسع سنين. *
* ويركز هذا الكتاب كثيراً على زيارة الملائكة للعذراء القديسة مريم  يومياً أثناء مدة إقامتها في الهيكل. وكانت روايات هذا الكتاب منتشرة بغزارة بين  المسيحيين العرب في شبه الجزيرة العربية وأثرت كثيرا على الكتب والتفاسير الدينية،  كما كان لهذا الكتاب تأثيراً كبيراً في أوربا، خاصة، في الأدب والفن في العصور  الوسطى فأخذ منه كاتب كتاب " الأسطورة الذهبية "، الذي أنتشر بغزارة في القرن  الثالث عشر في أوربا قبل اختراع الطباعة، أفكاره عن هذه الفترة من حياة العذراء،  ويبدوا أن بعض رواياته عن ميلاد العذراء، والمذكورة أيضا في إنجيل متى  المنحول، ترجع لتقاليد أقدم حيث نجد الرواية السائدة في الكنائس الروسية والقبطية  والسريانية، لميلاد وطفولة العذراء متشابهة كثيراً مع رواياته ومثيلاتها في الكتاب  المُسمى بإنجيل متى المنحول، وأن كانت تخلوا من المبالغات التي وردت في هذين  الكتابين. وتتميز روايات هذا الكتاب بخلوها من تأثير الهرطقات التي توجد في معظم  الكتب الأبوكريفية، ولكن ذلك لا ينفي أنه كتاب  أبوكريفي منحول.*
*الإصحاح الأول*
*يواقيم  وحنة*
* نشأت الطوباوية والمعظَّمة مريم الدائمة البتوليّة، من سلالة داود  الملكية ومن عائلته، وُلدت في مدينة الناصرة، وتربت في أُورشليم، في هيكل الربّ.  وكان والدها يُسَمَّي يواقيم وأُمها، حنة. وكانت عائلة أبيها من الجليل ومن مدينة  الناصرة؛ ولكن عائلة أُمها كانت من بيت لحم. وكانت حياتهما بسيطة وبارَّة أمام  الربّ؛ ورعة ولا عيب فيها أمام الناس، ولأنهما قسما دخلهما كلّه ثلاثة أقسام، كانا  يُنفقان الأول على الهيكل، والثاني، يوزَّعانه على الغرباء والفقراء، ويحتفظان  بالثالث لحاجاتهما وحاجات عائلتهما. وهكذا مضى نحو عشرين عاماً وهما يعيشان في  بيتهما، عزيزين عند الله والناس، في زواج عفيف من دون أن يُرزقا أولاداً. وقد نذرا،  إذا وهبهما الله نسلاً، أن يكرساه لخدمة الربّ، وعلى هذه النية اعتادا التوجُّه إلى  هيكل الربّ في كل عيد من العام.*
*الإصحاح الثاني*
*التوجه  بيواقيم*
* وحدث عندما اقترب عيد التكريس أن يواقيم صعد إلى أُورشليم مع بعض  الأفراد من سبطه،. وكان إيساشار(Issachar)، في ذلك الوقت، رئيساً للكهنة. وعندما رأى  يواقيم حاملاً تقدمته بين رفاقه الآخرين، أبعده واحتقر هباته، سائلاً إياه كيف  يجرؤ، وهو الذي لم ينجب نسل، على الظهور أمام مَنْ ليسوا كذلك، وقائلاً أن هباته لا  يمكنها أن تكون مَرْضيَّة عند الله، طالما أن الله قضى بأنه غير جدير بان يُرزَق  أولاداً؛ والتوراة تُثبت: ملعون مَنْ لم يلد ذكراًَ في إسرائيل؛ وقال أن ما على  يواقيم إلا أن يبدأ أولاً بالاغتسال من وصمة تلك اللعنة بان يُرزق ولداً، وانه  يستطيع من ثمّ المثول أمام الربّ مع تقدماته. فاعتزل يواقيم إلى جوار الرعاة الذين  كانوا مع قطعانه في مراعيه، يملأه الارتباك لهذا التجريح المهين؛ لأنه لم يُرد  العودة إلى بيته، خوفاً من أن يُذله أفراد سبطه الذين كانوا معه بالتجريح نفسه الذي  سمعه من فم الكاهن.*
*الإصحاح الثالث*
*بشارة  يواقيم*
* والحال هذه بعدما مرَّ بعض الوقت، ظهر له ملاك الربّ بنور عظيم، ذات  يوم كان وحده. وإذ أقلقته هذه الرؤيا، سكّن الملاك خوفه، قائلاً له: " لا تَخَفْ،  يا يواقيم، ولا تقلق في حضوري؛ فأنا ملاك الربّ، وقد أرسلني إليك لأُبشّرك بان  صلواتك استُجبت، وان صَدَقاتك صعدت حتى عرشه. فقد رأى خجلك، وسمع التجريح بالعقم  الذي وُجَّه إليك ظلماً. والحال هذه، أن الله يعاقب الخطيئة لا الطبيعة؛ لذا عندما  يجعل أحداً ما عاقراً، فليس ذلك إلا لتبيان آياته من بَعْدُ وإظهار أن الطفل  المولود هبة من الله، وليس ثمرة شهوة فاسدة. أفلم تكن سارة، أُم قومك الأولى،  عاقراً حتى الثمانين من عمرها؟ ومع ذلك ولدت في آخر عهد الشيخوخة إسحق الموعود  ببركة الأُمم كلّها. كذلك راحيل، المرَضيَّة جداً عند الربّ والمحبوبة للغاية من  الرجل القديس يعقوب، ألم تكن عاقراً زمناً طويلاً، ومع ذلك ولدت يوسف، الذي أصبح  سيَّد مصر ومحرَّر أُمم عدة مشرفة على الموت جوعاً. وبين زعمائكم، مَنْ كان أقوى من  شمشون، أو أقدس من صموئيل؟ ومع ذلك ألم يكن للاثنين أُمَّان عاقران؟ فإذا كان العقل  لا يقنعك بكلامي، فصدق قوة الأمثلة التي تُثبت أن حالات الحمل المؤجلَّة طويلاً  والولادات من عاقر ليست إلا أروع في العادة. هكذا ستلد امرأتك حنة ابنةً،  وستسميَّها مريم، وستكرَّسها للربّ منذ طفولتها، كما نذرت ذلك، وستكون مملوءة  بالروح القدس، حتى من أحشاء أُمها. أنها لن تأكل ولن تشرب شيئاً نجساً؛ ولن تكون  لها أي علاقة بعامة الشعب في الخارج؛ بل ستبقى في هيكل الربّ، خوفاً من إمكان  الارتياب أو قول شيء ما مجحف في حقها. لذا، مع تقدمها في العمر، وكما أنها بنفسها  ستولَد من أُم عاقر، كذلك ستلد هذه العذراء التي لا نظير لها ابن العلّي، الذي  سيُدعى يسوع، ويكون مخلَّص الأُمم كلّها تبعاً لأصل هذا الاسم. وها هي العلامة التي  تحصل عليها عن الأمور التي أُبشَّرك بها. حين تصل إلى الباب الذهبي الموجود في  أُورشليم، ستجد هناك حنة زوجتك، التي ستأتي لاستقبالك، والتي سيكون لها من الفرح  برؤيتك مقدار ما كان لها من القلق لغيابك ". وبعد هذه الكلمات، ابتعد عنه  الملاك.*
*الإصحاح الرابع *
*بشارة  حنة*
* ثم ظهر لحنة، زوجة يواقيم، وقال لها: " لا تخافي، يا حنة، ولا تخافي،  يا حنة، ولا تظني بان ما ترينه شبح. فأنا الملاك نفسه الذي حمل إلى حضرة الله  صلواتك وصَدَقاتك، والآن أنا مُرسل إليك لأبشَّرك بولادة ابنة لك، ستُدعى مريم،  وتكون مباركة بين كلّ النساء. وستكون ممتلئة بنعمة الربّ بعد ولادتها على الفور؛  وستبقى ثلاثة أعوام في البيت الأبوي لتفُطَم؛ وبعد ذلك لن تخرج من الهيكل، حيث  تُصرَف لخدمة الربّ حتى سن الرشد، خادمةً الله ليل نهار بصيامات وتضرُّعات؛ وسوف  تمتنع عن كل ما هو نجس، ولا تعرف رجلاً أبداً، أنما وحدها من دون مثيل، من دون عيب،  من دون فساد، هذه العذراء، من دون علاقة برجل، ستلد الربّ، مخلَّص العالم بنعمته،  باسمه وبعمله. انهضي إذاً، واذهبي إلى أُورشليم، وعندما تصلين إلى الباب الذهبي،  المُسمَّى هكذا لأنه مُذَهَّب، تحصلين على علامة عودة زوجك الذي تُقلقك حاله  الصحية. وحين تحدث إذاً هذه الأمور، اعلمي أن الأمور التي أُبشَّرك بها ستتم  بالتأكيد ". *
*الإصحاح الخامس *
*ولادة  مريم*
* وامتثلا إذاً لأمر الملاك هما الاثنان، فصعدا إلى أُورشليم، منطلقَين  من المكان الذي كانا فيه. وعندما وصلا إلى الموضع المعيَّن بنبوءة الملاك، وجدا  نفسهما هناك الواحد قبالة الآخر. عندها سبَّحا كما يتوجب عليهما الربّ الذي يرفع  المتَّضعين، فرحَين معاً برؤية بعضهما بعضاً ثانيةً ومطمئنَّين بيقين النَّسل  الموعود. لذا عادا إلى بيتهما، وقد سجدا للربّ، حيث انتظرا بثقة وفرح الوعد الإلهي.  وحبلت حنة إذاً، ووضعت ابنةً، وتبعاً لأمر الملاك، دعاهاً أبواها باسم  مريم.*
*الإصحاح السادس*
*العذراء في  الهيكل*
* وعندما انقضى أجَل الثلاثة أعوام وتمَّ زمن فطامها، رافقا إلى هيكل  الربّ تلك العذراء مع تقدمات. والحال هذه، كان حول الهيكل عشرة درجة ينبغي صعودها،  وفقاً لمزامير الدرجات الخمسة عشر. فبما أن الهيكل كان مبنياً على جبل، كان ينبغي  صعود درجات للذهاب إلى مذبح المحرقة الذي كان خارجاً. وقد وضع الأبوان إذاً الصغيرة  الطوباوية العذراء مريم على الدرجة الأولى. وفيما كانا يخلعان ثياب السفر ويرتديان  أجمل منها وأنظف تبعاً للعادة، صعدت عذراء الربّ الدرجات كلّها واحدةً واحدةً من  دون أن تُعطي اليد لاقتيادها أو عضدها، بحيث أن بذلك وحده كان من الممكن الاعتقاد  بأنها بلغت عمراً ممتازاً. فقد كان الربّ يصنع أُموراً عظيمة منذ طفولة عذرائه،  ويُري مسبقاً بهذه الآية ماذا سيكون جلال الروائع الآتية. وإذ احتفلا بالذبيحة إذاً  بحسب الشريعة، ووفَيا بنذرهما، أرسلاها إلى داخل الهيكل لتربى هناك مع العذارى  الأُُخريات، وعادا إلى بيتهما.*
*الإصحاح السابع *
*القبول بنذر مريم*
* والحال هذه، كنت عذراء الربّ وهي تتقدَّم في العمر، تتقدَّم في  الفضيلة، وفقاً لتعبير صاحب المزامير، " أبوها وأُمها تخلَّيا عنها، لكن الله اعتنى  بها ". فكلّ الأيام كان يزورها الملائكة، وكلّ الأيام كانت تتمتَّع بالرؤيا الإلهية  التي كانت تحفظها من كل الشرور وتُسبغ عليها كل الخيرات. لذا بلغت الرابع عشر من  دون أن يتمكَّن ليس فقط الأشرار من اكتشاف شيء يستحق اللوم فيها، بل وكل الخيَّرين  الذين كانوا يعرفونها كانوا يجدون حياتها وطريقة تصرُّفها جديرتَين بالإعجاب. عندها  أذاع رئيس الكهنة علانيةً أن العذارى اللواتي يُرَبَّين بعناية في الهيكل واللواتي  بلغن هذا العمر مكتملاً العودة غلى بيوتهن للزواج تبعاً لعادة الأُمة ونضج العمر.  وإذ أطاعت الأُخريات هدا الأمر مسارعات، كانت عذراء الربّ، مريم، الوحيدة التي  أجابت بأنها لا تستطيع التصرُّف على هذا النحو، وقالت: " أن أبوَيها لم ينذراها فقط  لخدمة الربّ، بل أنها أيضاً كرَّست للربّ عذريتها التي لم تكن تريد أبداً انتهاكها  بالعيش مع رجل ". واستولى على رئيس الكهنة قلق عظيم، فلم يكن يعتقد بان من الواجب  مخالفة نذرها (وهو ما سيكون ضد التوارة، التي تقول: " أُنذروا وأدُّوا")، ولا أن من  الواجب المجازفة بإدخال عادة غير جارية لدى الأُمة؛ فأمر بان يكون رؤساء أُورشليم  والمواضع المجاورة موجودين في الاحتفال المقبل، من اجل ان يُعرَف عبر المجلس ماذا  يجب أن يُفعَل في حال استشارة الله في ذلك. وانشغل الجميع إذاً بالتضرُّع، مَثَلَ  رئيس الكهنة تبعاً للعادة لاستشارة الله. وسمع الجميع على الفور صوتاً خرج من وسيط  الوحي ومن مكان الاستعطاف، قائلاً أن من الواجب، تبعاً لنبوءة اشعياء، البحث عن احد  ما ينبغي أن يُعهَد بهذه العذراء إليه وتُزَفَّ إليه. فمن المعروف أن اشعياء قال: "  ستخرج عذراء من أصل يَسّى، ومن هذا الأصل ترتفع زهرة يحلُّ عليها روح الربّ، روح  الحكمة والفطنة، روح المشورة والقوة، روح العلم والورع، وستكون مملوءة بروح مخافة  الربّ ". وأمر رئيس الكهنة إذاً، استناداً إلى هذه النبوءة بان يحمل كلٌّ من  البالغين وغير المتزوَّجين من بيت داود ومن عائلته قلماً إلى المذبح، فسوف يُعهد  بالعذراء وتُزَوَّج مَنْ قلمه، بعد أن يُحمَل، يُنبت زهرةً، وعلى رأسه يحلُّ روح  الربّ في هيئة حمامة. *
*الإصحاح الثامن *
*الحمامة على  رأس يوسف*
* وكان بين أعضاء بيت داود وعائلته، رجل كبير السن، اسمه يوسف، وفيما كان  الجميع يحملون قلمهم تبعاً للأمر الُمعطى، هو وحده خبّأ قلمه. لذا ظنّ رئيس الكهنة  بأن من الواجب استشارة الله مجدَّداً، إذ لم يظهر شئٌ موافقٌ الصوتَ الإلهي، فأجاب  الربّ بأن مَنْ يجب أن يتزوج العذراء كان الوحيد من كل الذين اختيروا الذي لم يجمل  قلمه. واكتُشف يوسف إذاً. فحين حمل قلمه، وحلَّت على رأسه حمامة، آتية من السماء،  غدا واضحاً للجميع أن العذراء يجب أن تُزَوَّج منه. وإذ احتفل بالخطوبة تبعاً  المألوفة، عاد إلى مدينة بيت لحم، لترتيب بيته وتجهيز الأمور الضرورية للعرس. لكن  عذراء الربّ، مريم، مع سبع عذارى أُخريات من عمرها ومفطومات معها، تلقَّتهنًّ من  الكاهن، رجعت إلى الجليل إل بيت أبوَيها.*
*الإصحاح التاسع *
*السلام  الملائكي والبشارة*
* والحال هذه، في تلك الأيام، أي في أول زمن وصولها إلى الجليل، أرسل  إليها الله الملاك جبرائيل ليبشَّرها بأنها ستحبل بالربّ ويشرح لها طريقة الحمل  ونظامه. وإذ دخل نحوها، ملأ الغرفة التي كانت تمكث فيها بنور عظيم، وقال لها،  مسلَّماً عليها باحترام عظيم: *
* " السلام عليك، يا مريم، يا عذراء الربّ، المَرْضيّة جداً عند الله،  الممتلئة نعمةً؛ الربّ معك؛ مباركة أنت فوق كلّ النساء، مباركة فوق كل الرجال  المولودين حتى الآن ". والعذراء التي كانت تعرف جيداً وجوه الملائكة، والتي كانت  معتادةً النور السماوي، لم ترتعبْ لرؤية ملاك، ولا دهشت لسطوع النور، لكن خطابه  وحده أقلقها، وتساءلت عما يمكن أن يكون هذا السلام الخارق جداً، وما يعنيه أو أي  خاتمة ينبغي أن تكون له. فقال لها الملاك، مُلهَماً إلهياً، ومواجهاً هذه الفكرة: "  لا تخافي يا مريم، كما لو أنني أُخفي بهذا السلام أمراً ما مناقضاً لعفّتك. فعلى  رغم انك عذراء، سوف تحبلين بلا خطيئة وتلدين ابناً. وسيكون هذا عظيماً، لأنه سيسود  من البحر حتى البحر، ومن النهر حتى أطراف الأرض. وسوف يُدعى ابن العلّي، لأنه  بولادته مُتَّضعاً على الأرض سيملك عظيماً في السماء. وسيعطيه الربّ الإله كرسيَّ  داود أبيه، ولن يكون لملكه انقضاء. انه هو نفسه ملك الملوك وربّ الأرباب، وسيدوم  عرشه إلى أبد الآبدين ". وصدَّقت العذراء كلمات الملاك هذه. لكنها أجابت، راغبةً في  معرفة الطريقة: " كيف يمكن لذلك أن يحصل، فكما أنني لن اعرف رجلاً، وفقاً لنذري،  كيف أستطيع أن ألد من دون التوقف عن أن أكون عذراء؟" فقال لها الملاك رداً على ذلك:  " لا تظني، يا مريم، بان عليك أن تحبلي بطريقة بشرية. فسوف تحبلين مع بقائك عذراء،  من دون علاقة بأي رجل؛ وعذراءَ، تُرضعين. فالروح القدس سيحلُّ فجأةً فيك، وقوة  العليّ تظلَّلك ضد كل احتدامات الدنس. فقد وجدت حظوةً أمام الربّ، لأنك آثرت  العفّة. لذا مَنْ يولد منك سيكون وحده قدوساً، لأنه وحده يكون محمولاً ومولوداً بلا  خطيئة، وسيُدعي ابن الله ". عندها قالت مريم، باسطةً يدَيها ورافعةً عينَيها: " ها  هي أمَة الربّ (لأنني لست أهلاً لاسم مولاة): ليكن لي بحسب كلمتك". (لوقا: 38،1.)  (سيكون طويلاً للغاية وحتى مُضجراً آن ننتقل هنا كل ما سبق أو تلي ولادة الربّ.  لذا، متجاوزين ما هو مطَّول في الإنجيل، لنُنْه بما ليس بهذا التفصيل  فيه.)*
*الإصحاح العاشر *
*حلم  يوسف*
* كان يوسف إذاً آتياً من اليهودية في الجليل، ينوي أن يتَّخذ امرأة له  العذراء التي كان مخطوباً لها. فقد انقضت ثلاثة اشهر، وكان الرابع يقترب منذ الزمن  الذي احتفل فيه بالخطوبة. إلا أن بطن الخطيبة وقد تضخّم شيئاً فشيئاً، بدأ يظهر  أنها كانت حبلى، وما كان ممكناً أن يخفي ذلك على يوسف. فإذا دخل إلى قرب العذراء  بحرية أكبر باعتباره زوجها، وتكلم بإلفة اكبر معها، لمح أنها كانت حبلى. لهذا بدأ  عقله يضطرب ويرتاب، لأنه لم يكن يعلم ما عليه أن يفعل. فمن جهة، لم يُرد الوشاية  بها، لأنه كان باراً، ومن جهة أخرى، التشنيع بها بطنَّ الزَّنا، لأنه كان ورعاً.  لهذا كان يفكَّر بفسخ زواجه سراً وردَّها خفيةً. وإذ كانت تساوره هذه الأفكار، إذا  بملاك الربّ يظهر له في الحلم، قائلاً: " يا يوسف، يا ابن داود، لا تحمل أي خشية،  ولا تحتفظ بأي ظنَّ زنا ضد العذراء، ولا تفكَّر بشئ مجحف في حقها، ولا تتردّد في  اتخاذها امرأة. فالمولود منها، ويعذَّب الآن عقلك، هو صنع، لا رجل، بل روح القدس.  فوحدها بين كلّ العذارى، ستلد ابن الله، وستدعوه باسم يسوع، أي المخلَّص، فهو الذي  سيخلَّص شعبه من خطاياهم ". واتخذ يوسف إذاً العذراء امرأة، ممتثلاً لأمر الملاك؛  إلا انه لم يعرفها، بل حافظ معها على تعفُّف كامل. وكان الشهر التاسع منذ الحبل  يقترب، حين مضي يوسف إلى مدينة بيت لحم حيث أصله، آخذاً امرأته والأشياء الأخرى  التي كانت ضروريةً له. والحال هذه، حدث، حين وصلوا إلى هناك، وقد تم زمن الوضع،  أنها ولدت ابنها البكر، كما علَّم ذلك الإنجيليون القديسون، ربنّا يسوع المسيح،  الذي، وهو الله مع الآب، والابن والروح القدس، يحيا ويملك إلى أبد  الآبدين.*

*
* 
*(1)      نعتمد في هذه الفصل بصورة جوهرية على ترجمة الأستاذ اسكندر شديد من  سلسلة الكنيسة في الشرق. *​ *- 154  -*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: أبوكريفا العهد الجديد كيف كتبت؟ ولماذا رفضتها الكنيسة؟*

*الفصل العاشر
*​ *إنجيل بطرس المنحول(1)*​ 
* هذا الكتاب  الأبوكريفي لم يعرف عنه أحد شيء خارج ما ذكره عنه آباء الكنيسة ابتداء من نهاية  القرن الثاني وإلى نهاية القرن الرابع وبداية الخامس، حتى عثرت عليه بعثة آثار  فرنسية في مقبرة قديمة يفترض أنها لراهب في أخميم والتي كانت تدعى قديما بنابوليس  panopolis، سنة 1886م، ووُضع في متحف القاهرة، ونُشر سنة  1892م في ذكرى البعثة الأثرية الفرنسية. وترجع المخطوطة التي وجدت لهذا الكتاب لما  بين القرن الحادي عشر والقرن الثامن وهي باللغة اليونانية. ويروي هذا الكتاب روايات  عن المحاكمة والصلب والقيامة والصعود، ويتفق في الكثير من روايته مع ما جاء الإنجيل  القانوني بأوجهه الأربعة وأن كان في المضمون أكثر منه النص الحرفي. ويبدوا واضحاً  أن كاتبه أعتمد بدرجة كبيرة على ما سمعه في الكنائس وليس على قراءة الإنجيل  المكتوب، ولكنه أضاف إضافات كثيرة تدل على أنه تأثر كثيرا بالفكر الدوسيتي الغنوسي،  بل وتبرر بعض المواقف التي نشأت بعد انتشار المسيحية بعشرات السنين، مثل التساؤل  حول ظهور المسيح للتلاميذ فقط، فيقول أن الجنود الرومان وشيوخ اليهود الذين كانوا  يحرسون القبر مع الجنود الرومان رأوا الملائكة التي نزلت من السماء ورأوا المسيح  وهو قائم من الأموات وخارج من القبر. بل ويصور المسيح لحظة القيامة بصورة دوسيتية  خيالية فيقول: " رأوا ثانيه ثلاثة رجال خارجين من القبر واثنين منهم يساندان  واحداً وتبعهم صليب. ووصلت رؤوس الاثنين السماء ولكن رأس ذلك المُنقاد منهم  باليد تجتاز السموات!! ". وهي صورة خيالية تدل على فكر دوسيتي  غنوسي. *
* وقد درس  آباء الكنيسة هذا الكتاب الذي كان موجوداً فقط في كنيسة مدينة روسوس السورية في  شمال غرب أنطاكية وقد وبخ القديس سيرابيون أسقف أنطاكية شعب هذه الكنيسة لاستخدامهم  له وحرم قراءته. وفيما يلي الآباء الذين تكلموا عنه: *
*(1)  سيرابيون أسقف أنطاكية (190-2-3م)؛ والذي يقول عنه المؤرخ الكنسي يوسابيوس القيصري  أنه كتب العديد من المؤلفات منها: " ومؤلف (λογος) أخر ألفه عما يسمى بإنجيل بطرس. وقد كتب هذا المؤلف الأخير لتفنيد  الأباطيل التي يتضمنها (ذلك الإنجيل) نظرا لأن البعض في جماعة روسوس قد انجرفوا في  تعاليم هرطوقية (ετεροδοξους - heterodox) بسببه. ويحسن اقتباس بعض فقرات موجزة من مؤلفه لأظهر آراءه عن  الكتاب. وقد كتب ما يلي: *
* لأننا أيها  الأخوة نقبل كلا من بطرس وسائر الرسل كالمسيح، ولكننا نرفض بشدة الكتابات  المنسوبة إليهم زوراً، عالمين أن مثل هذه لم تسلم إلينا. لما زرتكم كنت  اعتقد أنكم متمسكون بالإيمان الصحيح. وإذ كنت لم أقرأ بعد الإنجيل الذي أبرزوه  تحت اسم بطرس قلت: أن كان هذا هو المصدر الوحيد للنزاع بينكم فليقرأ. أما الآن  وقد علمت مما قيل لي أن أفكارهم قد انحرفت إلى بدعة ما، فإنني سأسرع في الحضور  إليكم ثانية، فإنني سأسرع في الحضور إليكم ثانية. لذلك توقعوا مجيئي أيها الأخوة.  ولكنكم سوف ترون مما كتب لكم أيها الأخوة أننا قد عرفنا طبيعة بدعة مركيانوس  (Μαρκιανος - Marcianus)،وأنه ناقض نفسه بنفسه إذ لم يفهم ما قاله. لأننا إذ حصلنا على هذا  الإنجيل من أشخاص آخرين درسوه دراسة وافية، أي من خلفاء أول من استعملوه، الذين  نسميهم دوكاتي (Δοκητας - docetics)،(لأن معظم أرائهم تتصل بتعليم هذه العقيدة)، فقد استطعنا قراءته  ووجدنا فيه أشياء كثيرة تتفق مع تعاليم المخلص الصحيحة، غير أنه أضيف لتلك  التعاليم إضافات أشرنا إليكم عنها فيما بعد " (ك6 ف12). *
*(2)  أوريجانوس (253م)؛ والذي يقول عن أخوة المسيح: " وللتقليل من شأن ما يظهر أنه قريب  بدرجة كبيرة من أقاربه يقولون: أليست أمه تدعى مريم، وأخوته يعقوب ويوسي وسمعان  ويهوذا؟ أليس كل أخواته معنا؟ ويفترضون لذلك أنه ابن يوسف ومريم. ولكن البعض  اعتمادا على ما جاء في الإنجيل المنسوب لبطرس يقولون أن أخوة يسوع  كانوا أبناء ليوسف من زوجة سابقة تزوجها قبل مريم " *
*(On Matthew 10.17,  commentary on Matthew 13.55)*
*(3) ويقول  عنه المؤرخ الكنسي يوسابيوس القيصري: " أننا نرى أنفسنا مضطرين لتقديم هذه القائمة  لنتمكن من معرفة كل من هذه الأسفار (أي الأسفار القانونية) وتلك التي يتحدث عنها  الهراطقة تحت اسم الرسل، التي تشتمل مثلا أناجيل بطرس وتوما ومتياس  وخلافهم، وأعمال أندراوس ويوحنا وسائر الرسل. هذه لم يحسب واحد من كتاب الكنيسة  أنها تستحق الإشارة إليها في كتاباتهم. وعلاوة على هذا فأن أسلوب الكتابة يختلف عن  أسلوب الرسل، ثم أن تيار التفكير في محتوياتها والقصد منها يختلفان كل الاختلاف عن  التعاليم المستقيمة الحقيقية. مما يبين بكل وضوح أنها من مصنفات الهراطقة. ولهذا  فلا يصح وضعها حتى ضمن الأسفار المرفوضة، بل يجب نبذها كلها ككتابات سخيفة ماجنة ".  (ك3ف25: 6و7)*
* ونظرا لأن  الكتاب كتب بيد كاتب هرطوقي ولأنه بني ما كتبه بالدرجة الأول على ما جاء في  الأناجيل الأربعة القانونية، ولكن بشكل سماعي دون أن يقرأ الأناجيل ذاتها، لذا سقط  في العديد من الأخطاء؛ فهو يقول: *
*(1) أن  هيرودس كان هو القاضي هو الذي سلم يسوع لليهود ليصلب، وينفي عن بيلاطس ذلك. وهو هنا  يحاول تبرئة الرومان نهائيا من صلب المسيح. *
*(2) زعم أن  بيلاطس، مع شيوخ اليهود، رفض أن يغسل يديه، وأنه قام وترك الأمر  لهيرودس.*
*(3) قال أن  يوسف الرامي كان صديقا لبيلاطس. *
*(4) وأنه  التمس جسد يسوع قبل الصلب.*
*(5) وأن  بيلاطس أرسل يلتمس جسد يسوع من هيردوس.*
*(6) أن  الجنود دفعوا يسوع ودعوه بابن الله.*
*(7) وأنهم  أجلسوه على كرسي القضاء سخرية منه.*
*(8) وأنهم  قالوا لنكرم ابن الله بهذه الكرامة.*
*(9) وأن  يسوع كان هادئا أثناء عملية صلبه وأنه لم يشعر بآلام الصليب، وهذا بسبب فكره  الدوسيتي الغنوسي الذي يقول أن المسيح لم يتخذ جسدا حقيقيا بل أنه ظهر على الأرض في  شكل وهيئة جسد ولذا فعندما كان يمشي لم يكن يترك أثارا لقدميه، وأنه لا يمكن أن  يشعر بأي الم لأنه ليس له جسد مادي بل جسد سمائي.*
*(10) قال أن  أحد اللصين قال أن المسيح هو مخلص البشر.*
*(11) وزعم  بأنهم وضعوا ملابس يسوع أمامه.*
*(12) وأن  هذا اللص لام الجموع ووبخهم.*
*(13) قوله  أنهم أمروا أن لا تكسر رجليه حتى يموت بعذابات كثيرة. *
*(14) قوله  أنهم ذهبوا إلى مكان الصلب بمشاعل.*
*(15) الزعم  بأن المسيح صرخ قائلا " قوتي قوتي لماذا تركتني؟ " وهذا يعبر عن فكره الغنوسي  القائل بأن المسيح الإله ترك يسوع الذي حل فيه وقت الصلب. وهذا يتناقض مع فكره  القائل أن لم يشعر بآلام الصليب!!!*
*(16) زعمه  بأن يسوع مات بعد هذه الصرخة مباشرة.*
*(17) قوله  أنهم سحبوا المسامير من يدي الرب.*
*(18) قوله  أن الأرض تزلزلت بعد لمس جسد الرب للأرض.*
*(19) وأن  اليهود فرحوا عندما أشرقت الشمس ثانية.*
*(20) وقال  أن يوسف الرامي رأى كل ما صنعه يسوع من خير.*
*(21) وأن  يوسف غسل الجسد.*
*(22) وقال "  ثم أدرك اليهود والشيوخ والكهنة مدى الشر العظيم الذي فعلوه لأنفسهم وبدءوا ينوحون  ويقولون: الويل على خطايانا، فقد اقتربت الدينونة ونهاية أورشليم ".*
*(23) وزعم  بأن اليهود كانوا يبحثون عن التلاميذ كفاعلي شر وكراغبي إشعال النار في  الهيكل.*
*(24) وأن  التلاميذ كانوا صائمين وجلسوا ينوحون ويبكون ليلاً ونهاراً حتى السبت.*
*(25) وزعم  أن شيوخ اليهود أدركوا بر المسيح بعد موته " انظروا كم كان هو باراً"!!*
*(26) ذكره  لاسم قائد المائة " بيترونيوس ".*
*(27) زعمه  أن شيوخ اليهود كانوا يحرسون قبر الرب مع الجنود الرومان.*
*(28) وأن  القبر ختم بسبعة أختام.*
*(29) وأنهم،  الجنود وشيوخ اليهود، نصبوا خيمة أمام القبر.*
*(30) وان  جمهور كبير من اليهود جاء لرؤية الحجر الذي وضع على باب القبر.*
*(31) وأن  الجنود كانوا يحرسون القبر في ورديات أثنين أثنين.*
*(32) وأن  صوت عظيم رن من السماء قبل قيامة المسيح مباشرة.*
*(33) وأن  ملاكين نزلا من السماء أمام أعين الجنود وشيوخ اليهود.*
* (34) كما  جاءت كل رواية القيامة فيه مختلفة عما جاءت في الأناجيل القانونية الأربعة. وركز  على رؤية الجنود وشيوخ اليهود للرب القائم من الأموات ولم يذكر، في هذا الجزء  الموجود لدينا منه أي ظهور للتلاميذ، وربما يكون قد ذكر ذلك في الجزء المفقود منه  خاصة وأنه انتهى عند ذهاب بطرس ورفاقه للعيد.*
*(35) كما  زعم أن القيامة والصعود تما في يوم واحد، أو على الأقل لم يفصل ما بين القيامة  والصعود كحادثين منفصلين بينهما أربعين يوماً.*
*(36) وقال  أن الملاك قال أن يسوع قام وذهب هناك حيث أُرسل، أي إلى السماء. *
* ويرى  العلماء أنه يرجع إلى بداية القرن الثاني (ما بين100 إلى 125م). ويبدأ الجزء  الموجود منه بغسل أيدي بيلاطس وهو يبرئ نفسه من دم المسيح ويشتمل على محاكمة المسيح  وصلبه وموته وقيامته وينتهي بعد القيامة بحديث يدل على إن له بقية مفقودة والعبارة  الأخيرة منه مبتورة. وهذا نصه كاملاً: *
*"1: 1 ولكن  لم يغسل أحد من اليهود يديه، لا هيرودس ولا أياً من قضائه، وعندما رفضوا أن يغسلوا  أيديهم قام بيلاطس 2 ثم أمر هيرودس الملك أن يأُخذ الرب وقال لهم: ما أمرتكم أن  تفعلوه افعلوه.*
*3: 2 وكان  يقف هناك يوسف صديق بيلاطس وصديق الرب، ولمعرفته أنهم كانوا على وشك أن يصلبوه، جاء  إلى بيلاطس وألتمس جسد الرب ليدفنه، 4 فأرسل بيلاطس إلى هيرودس وألتمس جسده 5 فقال  هيرودس: أخي بيلاطس حتى إذا لم يلتمس الجسد أحد سوف ندفنه، خاصة وأن السبت بدأ يحل  لأنه مكتوب في الناموس لا تغرب الشمس على جثه إنسان ميت. وأسلمه للشعب في اليوم  الذي قبل الخبز غير المختمر (الفطير)، عيدهم.*
*6: 3 وأخذوا  الرب ودفعوه بسرعة وقالوا: لنسوق ابن الله الآن إذ صار لنا الآن سلطان عليه. 7  وألبسوه ثوب أرجوان وأجلسوه على كرسي للقضاء وقالوا لحكم بعدل يا ملك إسرائيل وأحضر  واحداً منهم إكليلا من الشوك ووضعه على رأس الرب. 9 وآخرين من الواقفين بصقوا على  وجهه، وآخرين لطموه على خديه وآخرين ضربوه بقصبة والبعض سخروا منه قائلين: " فنكرم  ابن الله بمثل هذه الكرامة ".*
*10: 4  وجاءوا بلصين وصلبوا الرب في الوسط بينهما، أما هو فعقد سلامه كما لو أنه لم يشعر  بألم 11 وعندما نصبوا (رفعوا) الصليب كتبوا عليه العنوان: هذا هو ملك إسرائيل  *
*12 ونزعوا  عنه ملابسه أمامه واقتسموها بينهم واقترعوا عليها. 13 ولكن أحد اللصين وبخهم  قائلاً: أننا نتعذب بسبب الأعمال الشريرة التي صنعناها، ولكن هذا الرجل، الذي صار  مخلصاً للبشر، ماذا صنع من شر؟ 14 وكانوا حانقين عليه وأمروا أن لا تكسر رجليه حتى  يموت بعذابات كثيرة.*
*15: 5 ولما  صار منتصف النهار غطت الظلمة كل اليهودية وكانوا قلقين ومضطربين لئلا تغرب الشمس  وهو ما يزال حياً، لأنه مكتوب لهم: لا تغرب الشمس على أحد تحت حكم الموت، 16 وقال  واحد منهم: أعطوه ليشرب خل مع مر، فمزجوهما وأعطوهما له ليشرب. 17 وأتموا كل شئ  وأكملوا مكيال خطاياهم على رؤوسهم، 18 وذهب إلى هناك كثيرون بالمشاعل فقد ظنوا أنه  كان ليلاً، فذهبوا للنوم أو تعثروا. 19 ونادى الرب وصرخ: قوتي يا قوتي، أنت تركتني،  ولما قال هذا كف. وفي تلك الساعة أنشق حجاب الهيكل في أورشليم إلى  أثنين.*
*21: 6 ثم  سحبوا المسامير من يدي الرب وأنزلوه على الأرض فتزلزلت كل الأرض وحدث خوف عظيم، ثم  أشرقت الشمس ووجدوا أنها الساعة التاسعة. 23 فأبتهج اليهود وأعطوا جسده ليوسف  ليدفنه حيث أنه رأى كل ما صنع (يسوع) من خير. 24 وأخذ الرب وغسّله ولفه بكتان ووضعه  في قبره الذي كان يُدعى بستان يوسف.*
*25: 7 ثم  أدرك اليهود والشيوخ والكهنة مدى الشر العظيم الذي فعلوه لأنفسهم وبدءوا ينوحون  ويقولون: الويل على خطايانا، فقد اقتربت الدينونة ونهاية أورشليم. 26 وحزنت أنا  ورفقائي ولأننا جرحنا في قلوبنا أخفينا أنفسنا إذ كانوا يبحثون عنا كفاعلي شر  وكراغبي إشعال النار في الهيكل. 27 وبسبب كل هذه الأشياء كنا صائمين وجلسنا ننوح  ونبكى ليلاً ونهاراً حتى السبت.*
*28: 8 ولكن  الكتبة والفريسيين والشيوخ اجتمعوا معاً الواحد مع الآخر عندما سمعوا أن كل الشعب  كان ينوح ويقرع صدوره ويقول: إذا كان بموته قد حدثت كل هذه العلامات العظيمة،  انظروا كم كان هو باراً. 29 وكان الشيوخ خائفين وذهبوا إلى بيلاطس وتوسلوا إليه  وقالوا: 30 أعطنا جنود لنحرس قبره لمده ثلاثة أيام لئلا يأتي تلاميذه ويسرقونه ويظن  الشعب أنه قام من الأموات ويفعلوا بنا شراً. 31 فأعطاهم بيلاطس بيترونيوس قائد  المئة مع جنود لحراسه القبر. وجاء معهم إلى القبر شيوخ وكتبه. 30 ودحرج كل الذين  كانوا هناك معاً حجراً عظيماً ووضعوه على مدخل القبر مع قائد المئة والجنود. 33  وختموه بسبعه أختام ونصبوا خيمه وحرسوه.*
*34: 9  وباكراً في الصباح عندما كان السبت ينسحب جاء جمهور من أورشليم وتخومها ليروا القبر  الذي خُتم. 35 ثم في الليلة التي كان ينسحب فيها يوم الرب عندما كان الجنود يقومون  بحراستهم اثنان اثنان في كل ساعة رن صوت عظيم في السماء. 36 ورأوا السموات مفتوحة  ونزل رجلان من هناك بنور عظيم واقتربوا من القبر. 37 وبدأ الحجر الذي وضع على باب  القبر يتدحرج من ذاته وجاء على جانب وفُتح القبر ودخل الشابان.*
*38: 10  وعندما رأى أولئك الجنود ذلك أيقظوا قائد المئة والشيوخ. لأنهم كانوا هناك للمساعدة  في الحراسة. 39 وبينما كانوا يعلنون الأمور التي رأوها رأوا ثانيه ثلاثة رجال  خارجين من القبر واثنين منهم يساندان واحداً وتبعهم صليب. 40 ووصلت رؤوس الاثنين  السماء ولكن رأس ذلك المُنقاد منهم باليد تجتاز السموات. 41 وسمعوا صوت من  السماء يقول: لقد بشرت الراقدين. 42 وسُمعت إجابة من الصليب:  نعم.*
*43: 11 لذلك  أستشار هؤلاء الرجال أحدهما الآخر عما إذا كانوا يذهبون ليخبروا بيلاطس بهذه  الأمور. 44 وبينما كانوا يفكرون في ذلك شوهدت السماء تُفتح ثانيه ونزل رجل ودخل  القبر. 45 وعندما رأى قائد المئة والذين كانوا معه ذلك أسرعوا ليلاً إلى بيلاطس  تاركين القبر الذي كانوا يحرسونه وأخبروا بيلاطس بكل شئ رأوه، وكانوا مضطربين بدرجة  عظيمة وقالوا: حقاً كان ابن الله. فأجاب بيلاطس وقال: أنا برئ من دم ابن الله، أنتم  الذين قررتم هذا. 47 فاقتربوا منه متوسلين إليه وطالبوه أن يأمر قائد المئة والجنود  أن لا يخبروا أحد بما رأوه. 48 لأنهم قالوا: أنه من الأفضل لنا أن نكون مذنبين  بالإثم العظيم أمام الله ولا نقع في أيدي شعب اليهود فنرجم. 49 فأمر بيلاطس قائد  المئة والجنود أن لا يقولوا شيئاً.*
*50: 12  وباكر في صباح يوم الرب ذهبت مريم المجدلية وهى تلميذه للرب. خوفاً من اليهود لأنهم  كانوا متقدين بالغضب، ولأنها لم تفعل عند قبر الرب ما كانت النساء تريد أن يعملنه  للموتى الذين يحبونهم وأخذت معها صديقاتها وجئن إلى القبر حيث وضع، 52 وخفن أن  يراهن اليهود وقالوا: على الرغم من أننا لم نستطع أن نبكى وننوح في اليوم الذي صلب  فيه، فلنفعل ذلك الآن على قبره. 53 ولكن من سيدحرج لنا الحجر الذي وُضع على باب  القبر، إذ يجب أن ندخل ونجلس بجانبه ونفعل ما يجب؟ 54 لأن الحجر كان عظيماً. ونخشى  أن يرانا أحد. وإذا لم نستطع أن نفعل ذلك، دعونا على الأقل، نضع على بابه ما  أحضرناه لذكراه ولنبك وننوح حتى نعود إلى البيت ثانيه.*
*55: 13  فذهبن ووجدن القبر مفتوحاً واقتربن ووقفن ورأين هناك شاباً جالساً في وسط القبر  جميلاً ولابساً رداء أبيض لامعاً فقال لهن 56 من أين أتيتن؟ من تطلبن؟ أتطلبن الذي  صلب، لقد قام وذهب. وإذا لم تصدقن قفن في ذلك المكان وانظرن الموضع الذي كان يرقد  فيه، لأنه ليس هو هنا. لأنه قام وذهب هناك حيث أُرسل. 57 ثم هربت النسوة  خائفات.*
*58: 14 وكان  اليوم الأخير للفطير وذهب الكثيرون عائدين إلى منازلهم حيث أن العيد انتهى. 59 ولكن  نحن، الأثنا عشر تلميذاً للرب نحنا وبكينا وكل واحد حزن لما حدث وعاد لمنزله. 60  ولكن أنا سمعان بطرس وأخي أندراوس أخذنا شباكنا وذهبنا إلى البحر وكان معنا لاوي  ابن حلفي الذي الرب 000 " دعاه من دار الجباية (؟)000 ". *
* وينتهي هنا  الكتاب بصوره مبتورة تدل على أن جزأ قد ضاع منه.*
* وهذا  الكتاب، المدعو " إنجيل بطرس "، كما نرى، يتفق مع روايات الأناجيل القانونية،  الحقيقة، في معظم تفاصيل المحاكمة والصلب ويثبت بدون شك أن كل ما كُتب في القرنين  الأول والثاني سواء في داخل الكنيسة وعلى رأسها تلاميذ المسيح ورسله أو حتى في  دوائر الهراطقة يؤكد صحة وحقيقة وتاريخية الإيمان المسيحي وصحة الأناجيل الأربعة  وأنه حتى الهراطقة اعتمدوا عليها في كتابة كتبهم المزيفة.*

*
* 
*(1) ) New Testament Apocrypha Vol. 1. p. 184.*​ *-  162 -*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: أبوكريفا العهد الجديد كيف كتبت؟ ولماذا رفضتها الكنيسة؟*

*الفصل الحادي عشر*​ *إنجيل نيقوديموس المنحول(1)*​ 
* يرجع نص  هذا العمل المنحول إلى القرن الخامس الميلادي وأن كان هو مُستمَدّ من كتابات  وتقاليد سابقة. نجده في أصله اليوناني، والسرياني، والأرمني، والقبطي، والعربي  واللاتيني. ويرى تشندورف، مكتشف المخطوطة السينائية، اعتماداً على إشارات في وردت  في كتبات يوستينوس وترتليانوس، أنه يرجع إلى القرن الثاني وهو زمن يكفي لانتشار  الأسطورة. وهو يُعتبَر دفاعاً ضد اتهامات الحكم الروماني أيام ماكسيميليان دازا  (311-312م). ويزعم هذا الكتاب المنحول، أن مسيحي اسمه حنانياس، اكتشف قصة وضعها  نيقوديموس بالعبرية، تتناول محاكمة يسوع أمام بيلاطس، وترجمها إلى اليونانية عام  425م. هذه القصة تروي محاكمة وموت يسوع ودفنه بصورة متلاحقة، كما تروي رواية لنقاش  حدث في المجلس الأعلى اليهودي موضوعه القيامة، كما تروي وصف لنزول يسوع إلى الجحيم  على لسان شاهَدين. ويتكون النص من قسمين القسم الأول من النص مصدره على ما يبدو  أعمال بيلاطس، التي ذكرها آباء الكنيسة. ثم يقدم رواية لنزول المسيح إلى الجحيم.  وكان هذا الكتاب المنحول هو الملهم الأساسي لدانتي الريجيري في كتابته الملحمة  الإلهية المكونة من ثلاثة أجزاء الفردوس والمطهر والجحيم. *
* ويبدو واضحا، كما تلخص لنا دائرة المعارف الكتابية خلاصة ما جاء في هذا  الكتاب المنحول، أن الكاتب " كان مسيحياً يهودياً وقد كتب لهذه الفئة من الناس،  المسيحيين من أصل يهودي، " وكان متلهفاً على إثبات ما سجله بشهادات من أفواه أعداء  يسوع، وبخاصة رجال الدولة الذين كان لهم دور في الأحداث السابقة واللاحقة لموت  المسيح. فبيلاطس بشكل خاص كان في جانب يسوع - وهو ما لابد أن يدهش له قراء الأناجيل  القانونية - كما جاء كثيرون ممن صنع معهم معجزات الشفاء، ليشهدوا في جانب يسوع -  وهذه خطوة طبيعية يذهب إليها أي كاتب متأخر متصوراً ما يمكن أن يجرى في محاكمة  رسمية. ورغم إلمام الكاتب بالعادات اليهودية، فإنه أخطأ كثيراً في معلوماته  الطبوغرافية عن فلسطين. فمثلاً يقول إن يسوع صلب في نفس البستان الذي ألقي عليه  القبض فيه (أصحاح 9)، ويذكر أن جبل مملك أو ملك في الجليل (بينما هو في جنوبي  أورشليم) ويخلط بينه وبين جبل الصعود. *
* والجزء الثاني من الإنجيل - وهو نزول المسيح إلى العالم السفلي - هو  رواية لتقليد قديم لم يذكر في الأناجيل القانونية، مبني على ما جاء في (1بط3: 19):  " ذهب فكرز للأرواح التي في السجن "، ويروي قديسان ممن قاموا في قيامته، كيف كانا  محبوسين في الهادس (مكان الأرواح) عندما ظهر الغالب (المسيح)عند مدخله، فتكسرت  الأبواب النحاسية، وأطلق سراح المسجونين، وأخذ يسوع معه إلى الفردوس نفوس آدم  وإشعياء ويوحنا المعمدان وغيرهم من الرجال الذين ماتوا قبله000*
* وأقل من ذلك أهمية ما ظهر من إضافات ملفقة في العصور المتأخرة، وألحقت  بإنجيل نيقوديموس، مثل خطاب بيلاطس للإمبراطور طيباريوس، وتقرير بيلاطس الرسمي 000  وموت بيلاطس - الذي حكم على يسوع - أشنع ميتة، إذ قتل نفسه بيديه. ويطلق الكاتب  لخياله العنان في حديثه عن يوسف الرامي. *
* ودراسة كل هذه الوثائق التي ذكرت آنفاً، تبرر ما يقوله مؤلفو " موسوعة  ما قبل نيقيه " من أنها بينما تقدم لنا " لمحات غريبة عن حالة الضمير المسيحي  وأساليب التفكير في القرون الأولى من العصر المسيحي، فإن الانطباع الدائم الذي  تتركه في أذهاننا هو الإدراك الصادق لسمو وبساطة وجلال الأسفار القانونية بدرجة لا  تدانى ". *

*مقدَّمة  حنانياس*
* أنا،  حنانياس، عبريّ الأُمة، كاهن الشريعة لدى العبرانيين، وقد درست الناموس وتعلمت من  الأسفار الإلهية عن ربنا يسوع المسيح، واقتربت منه وحسبت مستحقا للمعمودية المقدسة،  وبحثت عن الأمور التي حدثت وقام بها اليهود لسيدنا يسوع المسيح في حكم بيلاطس  البنطي، وأعدت إلى الذاكرة قصة تلك الوقائع التي كتبت بالحروف العبرية، وبنعمة الله  ترجمتها بالحروف اليونانية، لأُعرَّف بها كل الذين ينادون باسم سيَّدنا يسوع  المسيح، وفعلت ذلك في أيام إمبراطورية فلافيوس ثيؤدوسيوس، في العام السابع عشر وفي  حكم فلافيوس فالنتينيانوس السادس. *
* انتم  جمعياً، الذين تقرأون هذه الأمور وتترجمونها في كتب أخرى، تذكروني وصلوا من أجلي،  لينعم الله عليّ ويغفر لي كلّ الخطايا التي ارتكبتها. *
* السلام  للذين يقرأون والذين يسمعون هذه الأمور ولخدامهم. آمين.*
*الجزء  الأول*
*أعمال  بيلاطس*
*(محاكمة  الرب يسوع وصلبه وقيامته)*
* حدث ذلك في  العام الثامن عشر من إمبراطورية طيباريوس قيصر، إمبراطور الرومان، وهيرودس ملك  الجليل، في العام التاسع عشر من حكمه، في الثامن من غُرَّة أبريل، وهو اليوم الخامس  والعشرون من شهر مارس، أيام قنصلية روُفَّين ورُوْبلّيون؛ في العام الرابع من  الأولمبياد الثانية بعد المئتين، حين كان يوسف الذي هو قيافا رئيس لكهنة اليهود؛ في  ذلك الوقت كتب نيقوديموس، بالأحرف العبرية، قصة كل ما حدث وقت صلب الربّ وبعد  آلامه. *
*1- يسوع  يحاكم أمام بيلاطس وسجود الأعلام له: *
* أنا حنانيا  رئيس الكهنة والكتبة اجتمعنا، قيافا، سومني، دوثان وغيمالائيل، يهوذا، لاوي،  نفتالي، إسكندر، كورش وأمراء اليهود الآخرين، قابلوا بيلاطس، واتهموا يسوع بأعمال  شريرة كثيرة قائلين: " أننا نعرفه ابن يوسف النجّار، ومولوداً من مريم، وهو يقول  انه ملك وابن الله؛ وأكثر من ذلك، انه ينتهك، حرمة السبت ويريد تدمير شريعة آبائنا  ". *
* فقال  بيلاطس: " ما هي الأعمال الشريرة التي يرتكبها والتي تدمر الناموس؟" فأجاب اليهود:  " أن الشريعة تمنعنا عن الشفاء يوم السبت؛ ولكن هذا الرجل بأعماله الشريرة شفي يوم  السبت، عرجاً وصُماً، كسحاء ومشلولين، عمياناً، برصاً وممسوسين ". *
* وقال لهم  بيلاطس: " وأي شر عمل؟" فأجابه اليهود: " انه ساحر؛ وباسم بعلزبوب، رئيس الشياطين،  يخرج الشياطين، وكلّ الأمور تخضع له ". وقال بيلاطس: " ليس بفعل روح نجسة، بل بفعل  قدرة الله، طرد الشياطين ". وقال اليهود لبيلاطس: " نرجو سموّك أن تأمر بمثوله أمام  محكمة، لتستمع إليه ". *
* وإذ نادى  بيلاطس رسولاً، قال له: " ليِؤت بيسوع إلى هنا وليُعامَلْ بلطف ". فمضى الرسول، وإذ  وجد يسوع، سجد له، وبسط أرضاً الرداء الذي كان يلبسه، قائلاً: " يا سيَّد، أُدخُلْ  سائراً عليه، لأن الحاكم يطلبك ". فقال اليهود لبيلاطس بصيحات عظمية، وقد رأوا ما  فعله الرسول: " لمَ لم تُبلغْه، بصوت بشير، الأمر بالمجئ بدلاً من أن ترسل إليه  رسولاً؟ فالرسول سجد له، وقد رآه، وبسط أرضاً أمامه الرداء الذي كان يحمله بيده،  وقال له: " يا سيَّّد، الحاكم يستدعيك ". فقال بيلاطس للرسول، منادياً إياه إليه: "  لمَ تصرّفت هكذا؟" *
* فقال  الرسول: " عندما أرسلتني إلى أُورشليم لدى إسكندر، رأيت يسوع جالساً على حمار،  وأطفال العبرانيين يصيحون، ممسكين سُعَفاً بأيديهم: " سلام، يا ابن داود ". وكان  آخرون يبسطون ثيابهم على دربه، قائلين: " سلام للذي في السماوات؛ مبارك الآتي باسم  الربّ! ". وأجاب اليهود الرسول صائحين: " أن أطفال العبرانيين هؤلاء كانوا يعبَّرون  بالعبرية؛ فكيف فهمتَ، أنتَ اليوناني، كلمات قيلت في لغة ليست لغتك؟" فأجاب الرسول:  " سألت احد اليهود وقلت له: ماذا يصيحون بالعبرية؟ فشرح لي ذلك ". عندها قال  بيلاطس: " ما هو الهتاف الذي ينطقون به بالعبرية؟ فأجاب اليهود: " هوشعنا ". وقال  بيلاطس: " ما هو معناه؟" فأجاب اليهود: " معناه: يا ربّ سلام! ". وقال بيلاطس: "  انتم أنفسكم، تؤكدون أن الأطفال كانوا يعبَّرون هكذا؛ فبماذا الرسول مذنب إذاً؟ ".  فصمت اليهود. *
* وقال  الحاكم للرسول: " أُخرُجْ، وأدخلْه بأي طريقة تشاء ". ومضى الرسول نحو يسوع، وفعل  نفس ما فعله في المرة السابقة، وقال له: " يا سيَّد، أُدخُلْ، فالحاكم يناديك ".  وإذ دخل يسوع، انحنت الصور التي كان يحملها حملة الأعلام فوق راياتهم من تلقائها  وسجدت ليسوع. وعندما رأى اليهود أن الصور انحنت من تلقائها لتسجد ليسوع احتجوا بقوة  على حملة الأعلام. عندها قال بيلاطس لليهود: " عجباً، انتم لا تحيّون يسوع، الذي  انحنت الصور للسلام عليه، لكنكم تصيحون في وجه حملة الرايات، كما لو أنهم بأنفسهم  أحنّوا أعلامهم وسجدوا ليسوع ". فقال اليهود: " لقد رأيناهم يتصرّفون على هذه  الصورة ". وأنادى الحاكم حملة الأعلام، وسألهم لماذاَ فعلوا ذلك. فأجابوا بيلاطس: "  نحن يونانيون وعبيد الهياكل؛ فكيف نسجد له؟ أن الرايات التي نمسكها انحنت من  تلقائها وسجدت له ". *
* وقال  بيلاطس لرؤساء المجمع وشيوخ الشعب: " اختاروا بأنفسكم رجالاً أقوياء وصلاباً  فيمسكون الرايات، ولنرى إنْ كانت ستنحني من تلقاء ذاتها ". واختار شيوخ اليهود اثني  عشر رجلاً أقوياءً جداً، ووضعوا الرايات في أيديهم، ووقفوا في صفوف (كل منها) من  ستة رجال أما عرش الحاكم. وقال بيلاطس للرسول: " خذ يسوع إلى خارج مقرّ القضاء،  وأدخلْه بعد ذلك ". وخرج يسوع من المقرّ مع الرسول. وتوجّه بيلاطس إلى الذين يمسكون  الرايات، وقال لهم مُقْسماً بتحية قيصر: " إذا انحنت الرايات حين يدخل، فسوف اقطع  رؤوسكم!" وأمر الحاكم بإدخال يسوع مرةً ثانية. وفعل الرسول كما فعل من قبل وتوسل  لًيسوع أن يدخل ماشيا على منديله، الذي بسطه على الأرض. وفعل يسوع ذلك، وعندما دخل،  انحنت الرايات وسجدت له. *
*2 - بيلاطس  يتعاطف مع يسوع: *
* ولما رأى  بيلاطس ذلك، استولى عليه الرعب، وبدأ النهوض من فوق كرسيه. ولما كان يفكَّر بالنهوض  من فوق كرسيه، أرسلت إليه امرأة بيلاطس، المدعوة بروكولة، لتقول له: " لا تفعل  شيئاً في حق هذا الرجل البار، لأنني تألّمت كثيراً هذه الليلة بسببه ". وقال بيلاطس  لكل اليهود، وقد سمع ذلك: " تعلمون أن زوجتي تخاف الله وتهتم كثيرا بعادات اليهود  معكم ". فقالوا له " نعم نحن نعرف ذلك ". فقال بيلاطس لقد أرسلت إليّ قائلة " لا  تفعل شيئاً في حق هذا الرجل البار، لأنني تألّمت كثيراً هذه الليلة بسببه ". فأجاب  اليهود بيلاطس: " ألَم نَقُلْ لك انه ساحر؟ وها هو قد أرسل رؤيا إلى زوجتك ". وقال  بيلاطس ليسوع، منادياً إياه: " ألا تسمع ما يقولونه عليك؟ ولا تجيب بشئ؟ ". فأجاب  يسوع: " لو لم تكن لهم القدرة على الكلام، لما كانوا يتكلمون، لأن كل إنسان له  القدرة على فمه ليقولأشياء خيَّرة أو شريرة ". *
* فأجاب شيوخ  اليهود وقالوا ليسوع: " ماذا نقول؟ أولاً، انك وُلدت من الزَّنا؛ ثانياً، وسبب  مولدك في بيت لحم قُتلَ الأطفال؛ ثالثاً، أن أباك يوسف وأُُمك مريم هربا إلى مصر،  لأنهما لم يكونا يثقان بالشعب". *
* وكان بعض  اليهود الموجودين هناك، والذين كانوا أقلّ شراً من الآخرين، يقولون: " لا نقول أنه  وُلد من الزَّنا، لأننا نعلم أن مريم خُطبَت ليوسف، ولم يولد من الزَّنا ". فقال  بيلاطس لليهود الذين كانوا يقولون أن يسوع وُلد من الزَّنا: " هذا الكلام كاذب، فقد  كانت هناك خطوبة كما يشهد بذلك أشخاص من بينكم ". فقال حنانيا وقيافا لبيلاطس: "  الجمهور كلّه يصرخ انه وُلدَ من الزَّنا، وانه ساحر. هؤلاء دخلاء (متهوَّدون)  وتلاميذه ". *
* فدعا  بيلاطس حنانيا وقيافا إليه وقال لهم: " ما معنى دخلاء (متهوَّدون)؟ " فأجابا: "  الذين وُلدوا أغريق وأصبحوا الآن يهوداً ". وهنا قال لعارز وأستيريوس، وانطونيوس،  ويعقوب، وصموئيل، وإسحق وفينيس، وكريسبوس وأغريبا، وأَمينيوس ويهوذا: " لسنا دخلاء  (متهوَّدين)، بل نحن أبناء اليهود، ونقول الحقيقة؛ فقد حضرنا خطوبة مريم ".  *
* فدعى  بيلاطس إليه بيلاطس الرجال الأثنى عشر الذين قالوا أنه لم يوُلد من زنا، وقال لهم:  " آمركم، بسلام قيصر، أن تُعلنوا أن كنتم تقولون الحقيقة، وإذا كان هو لم يولد من  الزَّنا ". فقالوا لبيلاطس: " شريعتنا تحظَّر علينا القَسم، فذلك خطيئة؛ مُرْ هؤلاء  بأن يُقسموا بسلام قيصر بأن ما نقوله كاذب، فنكون قد استحققنا الموت " فقال بيلاطس  لحنانيا وقيافا: " لماذا لا تجيبا على ذلك؟ فقالوا لبيلاطس: " هل تُصدَّق هؤلاء  الرجال الأثنا عشر الذين قالوا انه لم يولد من الزَّنا، بدلاً منا جمعياً الذين  نقول انه ساحر، ويزعم انه ملك وابن الله؟" *
* وأمر  بيلاطس الشعب كله بالخروج فيما عدا الرجال الاثني عشر الذين قالوا أن يسوع لم يولد  من الزَّنا، وأقام يسوع جانباً، وقال لهم: " لأي سبب يريد اليهود إهلاك يسوع ".  فأجابوه: " أنهم يحسدونه لأنه يشفي يوم السبت ". قال بيلاطس: " يريدون إذاً إهلاكه  من اجل عمل صالح؟" فأجابوا: " نعم، يا سيَّد ". *
*3 – مملكتي  ليست من هذا العالم: *
* وخرج  بيلاطس من مقرّ القضاء، وهو ممتلئ بالغضب، وقال لليهود: " استشهد الشمس على أنني لم  أجد شيئاً يستوجب العقاب في هذا الرجل ". فأجاب اليهود الحاكم: " لو لم يكن ساحراً،  لما سلّمناه لك ". فقال لهم بيلاطس: " خذوه أنتم وأحكموا عليه بحسب ناموسكم ". فقال  اليهود لبيلاطس: " لا يجوز لنا أن نقتل أحد ". فقال بيلاطس لليهود: " هل منعكم الله  وسمح لي؟ ". *
* وعاد  بيلاطس إلى مقرّ القضاء ونادى يسوع وحده وقال له: " أأنتَ ملك اليهود؟" فقال يسوع  لبيلاطس، مجيباً: " أمنْ عندك تقول ذلك، أم آخرون قالوه لكَ عني؟" أجاب بيلاطس  يسوع: " أَلعلي أنا يهودي؟ أن أُمتك ورؤساء الكهنة أسلموك إليّ؛ فماذا فعلت؟". أجاب  يسوع: " مملكتي ليست من هذا العالم؛ لو كانت مملكتي من هذا العالم، لقاوم خدّامي،  ولما أُسلمْتُ لليهود؛ لكن مملكتي ليست هنا ". قال بيلاطس: " أنتَ إذاً ملك؟".  فأجاب يسوع: " أنتَ تقول ذلك، نعم، أنا ملك. لهذا وُلْدتُ ولهذا أتيتُ لأشهد للحق،  وكلّ من هو في الحق سيسمع صوتي ". قال بيلاطس: " ما هو الحق؟ ". فأجاب يسوع: " الحق  يأتي من السماء ". قال بيلاطس: " ألا يوجد حق على الأرض؟ ". فقال يسوع لبيلاطس: "  أُنظُرْ كيف أن مَنْ يقولون الحق على الأرض يحاكمهم مَنْ لهم السلطان على الأرض ".  *
*4 – بيلاطس  يبرىء نفسه من دم المسيح: *
* وخرج  بيلاطس، تاركاً يسوع داخل مقرّ القضاء، ومضى إلى اليهود وقال لهم: " أنني لا أجد  فيه أي إثم ". أجاب اليهود: " لقد قال: " أستطيع تدمير الهيكل في ثلاثة أيام أقيمه  ". فقال لهم بيلاطس: " أي هيكل؟ ". وأجاب اليهود: " الذي بناه سليمان في ستة  وأربعين عاماً، وقال انه يستطيع هدمه وإعادة بنائه في ثلاثة أيام ". فقال لهم  بيلاطس: " أنا برئ من دم هذا الرجل البار؛ أُنظروا ما عليكم أن تفعلوا ". فقال  اليهود: " دمه علينا وعلى أولادنا ". *
* فدعى  بيلاطس إليه الشيوخ والكهنة واللاويين، وقال لهم سراً: " لا تتصرّفوا هكذا؛ فبرغم  اتهاماتكم، لم أجد فيه شيئاً يستحق الموت، في ما تأخذون عليه من شفاء وانتهاك حرمة  السبت ". وقال الكهنة واللاويون والشيوخ لبيلاطس: " إذا جدّف إنسان على قيصر ماذا  يستحق؟". فقال لهم: " يستحق الموت ". فقالوا له " وهذا الرجل جدّف على الله ".  *
* عندها أمر  الحاكم اليهود بالخروج من مقرّ القضاء، ونادى يسوع وقال له: " ماذا أفعل معك؟ ".  فقال يسوع لبيلاطس: " تصرّف كما يتوجّب عليك ". فقال بيلاطس ليسوع: " كيف عليّ أن  أتصّرف؟ ". أجاب يسوع: " أن موسى والأنبياء تنبّأوا بهذه الآلام وبقيامتي ". وقال  اليهود وقد سمعوه يقول ذلك لبيلاطس: " أَتريد الاستماع أكثر إلى تجديفاته؟ أن  شريعتنا توضح أن الرجل إذا أخطأ في حق قريبه، يتلقّى أربعين ضربةً إلا واحدة، وان  المجدَّف يعاقب بالموت ". *
* فقال لهم  بيلاطس: " إذ كان كلامه تجديفياً، فخذوه وقودوه إلى مجمعكم، وحاكموه بحسب شريعتكم  ". وقال اليهود لبيلاطس: " نريد أن يُصلب ". فقال لهم بيلاطس: " لم يفعل شيء ليصلب  ". وعندما استدار بيلاطس رأى يهوداً يبكون، فقال: " ليس كل الجمع يريد أن يموت ".  فقال الشيوخ لبيلاطس: " أتينا مع الجمع كلّه ليموت ". وقال بيلاطس لليهود: " ماذا  فعل ليستحقّ الموت؟" فأجابوا: " لأنه قال انه ملك وابن الله ". *
*5 -  نيقوديموس يدافع عن يسوع: *
* ولكن جاء  رجل واقترب من الحاكم، اسمه نيقوديموس، وقال: " أرجوك أن تسمح لي، برأفتك، أن أقول  بضع كلمات ". فقال له بيلاطس: " تكلَّمْ ". قال نيقوديموس: " قلت لشيوخ اليهود،  وللكتبة، وللكهنة، واللاويين، ولكلّ جموع اليهود في المجمع: أي شكوى توجّهونها ضد  هذا الرجل؟ لقد كان يصنع معجزات كثيرة وباهرة، لا يصنع مثلها أحد؛ ولم يصنع مثلها  أبداً. فاصرفوه ولا تفعلوا به أي شر؛ فإذا كانت هذه المعجزات من الله، فستكون  ثابتة؛ وإذا كانت من البشر، فسوف تنقض. أن موسى، الذي أرسله الله إلى مصر، صنع  معجزات أمره الله بالقيام بها في حضرة فرعون، ملك مصر، وكان هناك ساحران، هما  يَمْنيس ومَمْبريس، وقد حاولا القيام بمعجزات موسى نفسها، لكنهما لم يستطعيا  تقليدها كلّها، وأعتبرهما المصريون إلهَين. لكن، لأن المعجزات التي صنعاها لم تكن  من الله، هلكا، هما ومَنْ آمنوا بهما. والآن، إصرف هذا الرجل، لأنه لا يستحقّ الموت  ". وقال اليهود لنيقوديموس: " لقد أصبحت تلميذه، وتتكلم من اجله ". فقال لهم  نيقوديموس: " هل الحاكم الذي يتكلّم أيضاً لمصلحته هو تلميذه؟ أَلَمْ يكلَّفه قيصر  بالحكم بالعدل؟ ". وكان اليهود يشتعلون غضباً، ويُصرُّون بأسنانهم ضد نيقوديموس،  وقالوا له: " آمنْ به، وتقاسَمْ مصيره نفسه ". فقال نيقوديموس: " آمين. فلأتقاسَمْ  مصيره نفسه، كما تقولون ذلك ". *
*6 – شهادة  الذين صُنعت لهم معجزات ليسوع: *
* وتقدّم آخر  من اليهود وسأل الحاكم أن يأذن له بالكلام، فقال بيلاطس: " ما تريد أن تقوله، قُلْه  ". وتكلّم ذلك اليهودي هكذا: " منذ ثمانية وثلاثين عاماً، كنت طريح فراشي وكنت في  استمرار فريسة آلام عظمية وفي خطر الموت. وجاء يسوع، وشفي كثيرين من الذين بهم مس  شيطاني والناس المصابين بعاهات متنوَّعة. وقد حملني بعض الشبّان في سريري ونقلوني  إليه. وإذ رآني يسوع ثارت شفقته، وقال لي: " قُمْ، إحملْ سريرك، وامش. وعلى الفور  شفيت تماماً؛ وحملت سريري ومشيث ". وقال اليهود لبيلاطس: " إساله في أي يوم شفي ".  فأجاب: " يوم السبت ". فقال اليهود: " أما كنا نقول انه كان يشفي المرضى ويطرد  الشياطين يوم السبت؟ ". *
* وتقدّم  يهودي آخر وقال: " كنت أعمى منذ الولادة؛ وكنت أسمع الكلام ولا أرى أحداً. ومرّ  يسوع، فخاطبته صارخاً بصوت عال: يا ابن داود، إرحَمْني! فأشفق عليّ، ووضع يده على  عينَيَّ، وعلى الفور استعدت النظر ". *
*وتقدّم آخر  وقال: " كنت متقوَّساً، فقوَّمني بكلمة ". *
*وتقدّم آخر  أيضاً وقال: " كنت أبرص فشفاني بكلمة ". *
*7 – شهادة  فيرونيكة نازفة الدم: *
* وقالت  امرأة اسمها فيرونيكة: " منذ اثني عشر عاماً كنت مصابة بنزف دم، فلمست طرف ردائه  وعلى الفور توقّف نزف دمي ". وقال اليهود: " بحسب شريعتنا لا يجوز لامرأة الإدلاء  بشهادة ". *
*8 - بيلاطس  يرتعب: *
* وأخذ بعض  الآخرين من جمع اليهود يصرخون، رجالاً ونساءً: " هذا الرجل نبيّ، والشياطين تخضع  له! ". فقال لهم بيلاطس: " لماذاَ لا تخضع الشياطين لكهنتكم؟ ". فأجابوا: " لا ندري  ". وقال آخرون لبيلاطس: " لقد أقام لعازر، الذي كان ميتاً منذ أربعة أيام، وأخرجه  من القبر ". فارتعب الحاكم عندما سمع ذلك، وقال لليهود: " ماذا يفيدنا سفك الدم  البري؟ ". *
*9 – جلد  يسوع وصلبه وإطلاق باراباس: *
* ونادى  بيلاطس نيقوديموس والاثني عشر رجلاً الذين كانوا يقولون أن يسوع لم يولد من  الزَّنا، وخاطبهم بيلاطس هكذا: " ماذا أفعل، فسينشب تمرد في صفوف الشعب؟ ".  فأجابوا: " لا ندري، ليرّوا بأنفسهم ". واستدعى بيلاطس جموع اليهود، وقال لهم: "  تعلمون أنني، بحسب العادة، أطلق لكم سجين في يوم عيد الفطير. ولدي الآن في السجن  قاتل شهير، يُدعى بارّاباس، ولا أجد في يسوع شيئاً يستحق الموت. مَنْ تريدون أن  أُطلقَ لكم؟ ". فأجابوا كلّهم صارخين: " أطلقْ لنا بارّاباس!" فقال بيلاطس: " ماذا  أفعل إذاً بيسوع، الملقَّب بالمسيح؟" فصرخوا كلّهم: " ليُصْلَبْ! ". وقال اليهود  أيضاً: " إذا أطلقتَ من يزعم انه ملك وابن الله فلا تكون صديق لقيصر؛ فهل تريده أن  يكون ملكاً بدلاً من قيصر ". *
* وهنا قال  لهم بيلاطس، وهو منفعل وغاضب: " لقد كنتم دوماً أُمةً عاصية، وقاومتم مَنْ كانوا  مؤيدين لكم ". فقال اليهود: " مَنْ هم الذين كانوا مؤيدين لنا؟ ". أجاب بيلاطس: "  إلهكم، الذي نجّاكم من عبودية المصريين القاسية، وقادكم عبر البحر كما فوق  باليابسة، والذي أعطاكم، في الصحراء، المَنَّ ولحم السلوى طعاماً لكم، والذي أخرج  من صخر ماءً لإروائكم، وبالرغم من أفضاله الكثيرة، فلم تكفُّوا عن الثورة ضد إلهكم،  لذا أراد إهلاككم. فصلّى موسى من أجلكم، لئلا تهلكوا. وتقولون الآن أنني أكره الملك  ". ونهض للخروج عن كرسي القضاء. لكن اليهود كلّهم صرخوا: " نعلم أن قيصر ملكٌ وليس  يسوع. لأن المجوس قدّموا له هدايا كما يقدم لملك. وإذ علم هيرودس من المجوس أن  ملكاً وُلدَ، أراد إهلاكه. فأخذه أبوه، يوسف وأُمَّه، عندما علم بذلك، وهربوا إلى  مصر. وقتل هيرودس أطفال اليهود الذين وُلدوا في بيت لحم ". *
* وإذ سمع  بيلاطس هذه الكلمات، ارتعب، وعندما عاد الهدوء في صفوف الشعب الذيكان يصرخ، قال: " هل الحاضر هنا هو الذي كان يطلبه هيرودس؟ ". فأجابوا:  " انه هو ". فتناول بيلاطس ماءً وغسل يدَيه أمام الشعب وهو يقول: أنا برئ من دم هذا  البار؛ فكَّروا بما تفعلون ". وأجاب اليهود: " دمُه علينا وعلى أولادنا! ". وهنا  أمر بيلاطس باقتياد يسوع إلى أمام كرسي القضاء الذي كان يجلس عليه، وتابع بهذه  العبارات، مُصدراً الحكم على يسوع: " أن أُمتك انكرتكَ ملكاً. وبناءً عليه آمُرُ  أولاً بأن تُجلَد بحسب تشريعات الرؤساء القدامى ". وأمر بعد ذلك بأن يُصلَب في  المكان الذي أُوقف فيه، مع شقَّيين، اسماهما ديْسماسْ وجسْتاسْ. *
*10 – صلب  يسوع بين لصين: *
* وخرج يسوع  من مقرّ القضاء واللصّان معه. وعندما وصل إلى المكان المدعو جُلْجُثَة، عرّوه من  ثيابه وألبسوه قطعة قماش، ووضعوا على رأسه إكليل شوك، وجعلوا بين يدَيه قصبة.  وصلبوا معه اللصيَّن إلى جانبَيه، ديماس إلى يمينه وجسْتاس إلى يساره. وقال يسوع: "  يا أبتاه، إغفرْ لم واعف عنهم، لأنهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون ". وتقاسموا ثيابه  بينهم. وكان الشعب حاضراً، والرؤساء والشيوخ والقضاة يسخرون من يسوع، قائلين: " لقد  أنقذ الآخرين، فليُنقذْ نفسه؛ إذا كان ابن الله، فلينزلْ عن الصليب ". وكان الجنود  يهزأون به، ويقَّدمون له شرابا خلاً ومرّاً، قائلين: " إذا كنت ملك اليهود، أنقذْ  نفسك بنفسك ". وطعن جنديّ، اسمه لُوجان جبنه، متناولاً حربةً، فخرج منه دمٌ  وماء. وأمر الحاكم بأن يُكتَب، على لافتة، استناداً إلى تهمة اليهود، بأحرف  عبرانية، ويونانية ولاتينية: " هذا هو ملك اليهود ". *
* وقال له  أحد اللصَّين اللذين كانا مصلوبَين، واسمه جسْتاس: " إذا كنت المسيح، فأنقذْ وإيانا  ". وأنّبه ديماس قائلاً: " أَلا تخشى الله، وأنتَ تحت الحكم نفسه؟ أننا نتلقّى  العقاب العادل على ما ارتكبناه، أما هو، فلم يفعل شيئاً من السوء ". وعندما وبّخ  رفيقه، قال ليسوع: " أُذكُرْني، يا سيَّد، في ملكوتك ". فأجابه يسوع: " الحق الحق،  أقول لك، أنك ستكون معي اليوم في الفردوس ". *

*11 – يا  أبتاه في يدَيك استودع روحي: *
* وفي نحو  الساعة السادسة من النهار، انتشرت ظلمات على الأرض كلّها حتى الساعة التاسعة.  وأظلمت الشمس، وإذا بحجاب الهيكل ينشقّ من أعلى إلى أسفل قسمَين. ونحو الساعة  التاسعة، صاح يسوع بصوت عال: " إيلي، إيلي، لما شَبَقْتني"، أي: " إلهي، إلهي،  لماذا تركتني؟ ". وبعد ذلك قال يسوع: " يا أبتاه في يدَيك استودع روحي ". ولما قال  ذلك وأسلم الروح. وعندما رأى قائد المئة ما حدث مجّد الله، قائلاً: " لقد كان هذا  الرجل باراً ". وعاد الحاضرون كلّهم، قارعين صدورهم, وقد أقلقهم ما رأَوا. ونقل  قائد المئة ما حدث إلى الحاكم؛ ولما سمعه الحاكم استولى عليه حزن شديد، ولم يأكلا  ولا شربا ذلك اليوم. واستدعى بيلاطس اليهود وقال لهم: " هل رأيتم ماذا حدث؟ ".  فأجابوا الحاكم: " كان هناك خسوف للشمس كالمعتاد ". *
* وكان كل  معارفه وكذلك النسوة اللواتي تبعنه من الجليل واقفين من بعيد. وإذا برجل اسمه يوسف،  وهو رجل صدَّيق وصالح، ولم يشارك في اتهامات اليهود ورداءاتهم، وكان من الرّامة،  وهي من اليهودية، وكان ينتظر ملكوت الله، هذا الرجل طلب من بيلاطس جسد يسوع. ولما  أنزله عن الصليب، لفّه في كَفَن نقيًّ جداً، ووضعه في قبر جديد تماماً كان قد بناه  لنفسه، ولم يُدفَن فيه أحد.*
*12 – محاكمة  اليهود لنيقوديموس ويوسف الرامي: *
* ولما علم  اليهود أن يوسف طلب جسد يسوع، كانوا يبحثون عنه وعن الرجال الاثني عشر الذين صرّحوا  بأن يسوع لم يولد من الزَّنا، وعن نيقوديموس والآخرين، الذين مثلوا أمام بيلاطس،  وشهدوا لأعمال يسوع الصالحة. وكان الجميع مختبئين، لكن نيقوديموس وحدة أظهر نفسه  لهم، لأنه كان رئيساً لليهود، وقال لهم: " كيف دخلتم المجمع؟ ". فأجابوه: " وأنتَ،  كيف دخلت المجمع وقد شهدت عنه؟ فليكُنْ نصيبك معه في الدهور الآتية ". فأجاب  نيقوديموس: " آمين، آمين، آمين ". *
* وأظهر يوسف  نفسه كذلك وقال لهم: " لماذا أنتم ساخطون عليَّ لطلبي من بيلاطس جسد يسوع؟ فها أنا  قد وضعته في قبري الخاص، ولففته بكفن نقيًّ جداً، وأقمتُ حجراً عظيماً إلى جانب  المغارة. لقد أسأتم التصرُّف ضد البار الذي صلبتموه، وطعنتموه بحربة ". *
* ولما سمع  اليهود ذلك، أمسكوا بيوسف وسجنوه، حتى انقضى الاحتفال بالسبت. وقالوا له: " نحن لا  نستطيع أن نفعل شيئاً ضدك في هذا الوقت، لأن يوم السبت قد حل. نعلم أنكَ غير مستحق  لقبر، لكننا سنترك لحمك لطيور السماء ووحوش الأرض ". فأجاب يوسف: " هذه الكلمات  شبيهة بكلمات جوليات المتغطرس، الذي قاوم الله الحيّ وضربه داود. فقد قال الله بصوت  النبي: " لي النقمة أن أجازي يقول الرب ". فغسل بيلاطس، القاسي القلب، يدّيه في  سطوع الشمس، صائحاً: " أني بريء من دم هذا البار ". وقد أجبتم: " دمه علينا وعلى  أولادنا ". أنا أخشي الآن أن يثقل غضب الله عليكم وعلى أولادكم، كما قلتم ذلك ".  *
* وعندما سمع  اليهود يوسف يتكلّم هكذا استشاطوا غضباً، فأمسكوا به، وسجنوه في زنزانة لا نافذة  فيها. وأقام فيها. وأقام حنانيا وقيافا حراساً على الباب ووضعا ختمهما على المفتاح.  وتداولا مع الكهنة واللاويين ليتجمّعوا كلّهم يوم السبت،وفكّروا بأي ميتة يعاقبون  يوسف. وحين اجتمعوا، أمر حنانيا وقيافا بأن يؤتى بيوسف، وإذ نزعا الختم، فتحا  الباب، فلم يجدا يوسف في الزنزانة التي سجناه فيها. فأُصيب المجلس كلّه بالذهول،  لأنهم وجدوا الباب مختوماً. وانسحب حنانيا وقيافا. *
*13 – قيامة  المسيح ورواية الجنود: *
* امتلأ  الجميع دهشةً، ودخل المجمع احد الجنود الذين أُقيموا لحراسة القبر، وقال: " ونحن  ساهرين على قبر يسوع، زلزلت الأرض، ورأينا ملاك الربّ ينزع حجر المدفن ويجلس عليه.  وكان وجهه يلمع مثل الصاعقة؛ وثيابه بيضاء مثل الثلج. ولبثنا مثل أموات من الرعبً.  وسمعنا الملاك يقول للنسوة الآتيات إلى مدفن يسوع: " لا تخفن، أعلم أنكن تطلبن يسوع  المصلوب؛ لقد قام، كما تنبّأ بذلك. تعالين، وانظرن الموضع الذي كان موضوعاً فيه،  فخرجن وسارعن إلى تلاميذه وقالوا لهم انه قام من بين الأموات، وانه سيسبقكم إلى  الجليل؛ هناك ترَونه ". *
* فاستدعى  اليهود كل الجنود الذين كانوا مكلفين بحراسة يسوع، وقالوا لهم: " مَنْ هن تلك  النسوة اللواتي كلَّمهن الملاك؟ لماذا لم تقبضوا عليهن؟ ". فأجاب الجنود: " لا ندري  مَنْ كانت تلك النسوة فقد كنا كأموات، من فرط ما كان الملاك يوحي إلينا بالخوف؛  فكيف كان يمكننا القبض على تلك النسوة؟". *
* وقال  اليهود: " حي هو الربّ! أننا لا نصدّقكم ". وأجاب الجنودُ اليهود: " لقد رأبتم يسوع  يصنع كثيراً من المعجزات، ولم تصدّقوا ذلك؛ فكيف تصدّقون كلامنا؟ أنكم أجبتم  بالقول: " حي هوَ الربّ!"، لأنه حي هو الربّ الذي سجنتموه. فقد علمنا أنكم سجنتم  يوسف ذاك الذي طيَّب جسد يسوع، في زنزانة وختمتم بابها، وعندما جئتم تطلبونه، لم  تجدوه. سلّمونا يوسف الذي سجنتموه، فنسلَّمكم يسوع، الذي كنا نحرسه في المدفن ".  وأجاب اليهود: " سنسلَّمكم يوسف؛ سلَّمونا يسوع، لأن يوسف في مدينة الرّامة ".  وأجاب الجنود: " وكما أن يوسف في الرّامة، كذلك يسوع في الجليل، مثلما سمعنا الملاك  يعلن ذلك للنسوة ".وعندما سمع اليهود ذلك خافوا، وقالوا في ما بينهم: " عندما يعرف  الشعب هذا الحديث، يؤمن الجميع بيسوع ". ومن ثم فقد جمعوا مبلغاً ضخماً من المال،  وأعطوه للجنود، قائلين: " قولوا أن تلاميذ يسوع جاءوا ليلاً وسرقوا جسده ونحن نيام.  وإذا علم الحاكم بيلاطس بذلك، نهدَّئه نحوكم، ولن يُتَعرَّض لكم ". فأخذ الجنود  المال، وقالوا ما أوصاهم به اليهود. *
*14 – صعود  يسوع إلى السماء: *
* وجاء كاهن  اسمه فيْنيْه، وعدّاس الذي كان معلَّم مدرسة، ولاويّ اسمه أجَّيْه، وهم الثلاثة من  الجليل إلى أُورشليم، وقالوا لرؤساء الكهنة ولكل الذين كانوا في المجمع: " أن يسوع  الذي صلبتموه، رأيناه يتكّلم مع أحد عشر من تلاميذه، وقد كان جالساً في وسطهم، على  جبل الزيتون وقال لهم: " فاذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم وعمدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس. من  يؤمن ويعتمد يخلص ". وحين  قال ذلك لتلاميذه، رأيناه يصعد إلى السماء ". *
* وعند سماع  رؤساء الكهنة والشيوخ واللاويون لأولئك الرجال الثلاثة ذلك، قالوا: " مجَّدوا إله  إسرائيل، واشهدوا على أن ما رأيتم وسمعتم صحيح ". فأجابوا: " حيّ هو ربّ آبائنا،  إله إبراهيم، وإله إسحق، وإله يعقوب! لقد سمعناه يتكلّم مع تلاميذه، ورأيناه يصعد  إلى السماء؛ أننا نقول الحقيقة. إنْ صمتنا على أننا سمعنا يسوع يلقي ذلك الخطاب على  تلاميذه، وعلى أننا رأيناه يصعد إلى السماء، نرتكب خطيئة ". فنهض رؤساء الكهنة على  الفور وقالوا لهم: " لا ترووا لأحد ما قلتم عن يسوع ". وأعطوهم مبلغاً ضخماً من  المال. وأرسلوا ثلاثة رجال معهم ليعيدوهم إلى بلدهم، ولا يكون لهم أي مقام في  أُورشليم.*
* واجمتع  اليهود كلّهم وانهمكوا في ما بينهم بتأملات خطيرة، قائلين: " ما الذي حدث في  إسرائيل؟ ". فقال لهم حنانيا وقيافا معزَّيَين إياهم: " هل علينا أن نصدَّق الجنود  الذين كانوا يحرسون قبر يسوع، والذين قالوا لنا أن ملاكاً دحرج باب القبر؟ فربما  يكون تلاميذه هم الذين قالوا لهم ذلك وأعطوهم مالاً كثيراً لحملهم على التعبير هكذا  والتغاضي عن خطف يسوع. اعملوا أن حتى لا يصدق أحد كلام هؤلاء الغرباء مطلقاً، لأنهم  أخذوا منا مبلغاً كبيراً، وقالوا في كل مكان ما نصحناهم بقوله. وربما ينكثوا وعدهم  لنا كما نكثوا بتلاميذ يسوع ". *
*15 – شهادة  نيقوديموس ويوسف ليسوع: *
* ونهض  نيقوديموس وقال: " يا أبناء إسرائيل تتكلّمون في الاستقامة، بالرغم أنكم سمعتم كلّ  ما قاله أولئك الرجال الذين كانوا يُقسمون بشريعة الربّ. قالوا: " لقد رأينا يسوع  يتكلّم مع تلاميذه على جبل الزيتون ورأيناه يصعد إلى السماء ". ويعلَّمنا الكتاب  المقدَّس أن إيليا المغبوط خُطف إلى السماء، و قال لهم أَليشع عندما استنطقه أبناء  الأنبياء الذين كانوا يسألونه: " أين أخانا إيليا؟ ". انه خُطفَ. فقال له أبناء  الأنبياء: " ربما خطفه الروح ووضعه على جبال إسرائيل. بل لنَخْتَرْ رجالاً يذهبون  معنا ولنبحث في جبال إسرائيل؛ فربما وجدناه ". واخذوا أليشع، وساروا ثلاثة أيام،  فلم يجدوا إيليا. والآن، أنصتوا إليّ، يا أبناء إسرائيل، ولنُرسلْ رجالاً إلى جبال  إسرائيل، فربما خطف الروحُ يسوع، وربما وجدناه، فنكفَّر عن ذنوبنا ". *
* وراق رأي  نيقوديموس للشعب كلّه، فأرسلوا رجالاً، وهؤلاء الرجال بحثوا عن يسوع دون أن يجدوه،  وقالوا عندما عادوا: " لم نجد يسوع في الأماكن التي جُبْناها، لكننا وجدنا يوسف في  مدينة الرّامة ". واغتبط الرؤساء والشعب كلّه، وقد سمعوا ذلك، ومجّدوا إله إسرائيل  لأنهم وجدوا يوسف الذي سجنوه في زنزانة، ولم يعثروا عليه ثانيةً. فجمع رؤساء الكهنة  جموعا كثيرة من الناس وقالوا: " كيف يمكننا أن نأتي بيوسف إلينا والتحدُّث إليه؟ ".  وتناولوا ورقاً وكتبوا ليوسف، قائلين: " السلام لك ولكلّ الذين هم معك. نحن نعلم  أننا أخطأنا في حق الله وحقك. تكرَّمْ إذا بالمجئ إلى آبائك وابناك، لأن خطفك ملأنا  دهشةً. نعلم أننا قصدنا قصداً شريراً ضدك، فحماك الربّ وخلّصك من نوايانا الشريرة.  ليكن السلام معك، أيها السيَّد يوسف، أيها الرجل المحترم بين الشعب كلّه ".  واختاروا سبعة رجال، أصدقاء ليوسف، وقالوا لهم: " عندما تصلون إلى يوسف، أدُّوا له  تحيّة السلام، وسلّموه الرسالة ". ولما وصل الرجال ليوسف، حَيَّوه، وسلَّموه  الرسالة: وبعدما قرأها يوسف، قال: " مباركٌ الرب الإله الذي حفظ إسرائيل من إراقة  دمى. كُن مباركاً، يا إلهي، الذي حميتني بجناحيك ". وقبل يوسف الرسل واستقبلهم في  منزله.*
* وفي الغد،  انطلق يوسف معهم، راكباً حماراً، ووصلوا إلى أورشليم. وحين علم اليهود بقدومه،  هرعوا جميعاً إلى أمامه، صائحين وقائلين: " السلام لوصولك، أيها الأب يوسف! ".  فأجابهم: " ليكن سلام الرب مع الشعب كله. وقبلوه كلهم. واستقبلهم نيقوديموس في  منزله، مرحباً بهم بإكرام عظيم ومجاملة.*
* وفي الغد،  الذي كان يوم التوطئة، قال حنانيا وقيافا ونيقوديموس ليوسف " مجد إله إسرائيل، وأجب  على كل ما سنسألك عنه، لقد كنا ثائرين عليك، لأنك دفنت جسد الرب يسوع، وسجناك في  زنزانة ولم نعثر عليك ثانية، وهذا ملأنا دهشة وأخافنا جداً إلى أن رأيناك ثانية.  إرو لنا إذاً، في حضرة الله، ما حدث ".*
* أجاب يوسف:  " عندما سجنتموني مساء يوم الفصح، وبينما كنت أتضرع في وسط الليل، حدث وكأن المنزل  رُفِعَ في الفضاء، ورأيت يسوع لامعاً كالبرق، فاستولى على الرعب وسقطتُ أرضاً،  فرفعني يسوع فوق الأرض، أخذا بيدي، وكان العرق يكسو جبيني ولما مسحت وجهي، قبلني  وقال لي: " لا تخف شيئاَ، يا يوسف، تطلع إلى، وأنظرْ، فهذا أنا ". وتطلعت وصحت: "  يا سيدي إيليا! " فقال لي: " لستُ إيليا، بل أنا يسوع الناصري الذي دفنت جسده ".  فأجبته " ارني القبر الذي وضعتك فيه ". فقادني يسوع، ممسكاً بيدي، إلى الموضع الذي  دفنته فيه. وأراني الكفن والقماش الذي لففتُ به رأسه. عندها عرفت أنه كان يسوع،  فسجدت له، وقلت: " مبارك الآتي باسم الرب ". وقادني يسوع، ممسكا بيدي، إلى منزلي في  الرامة، وقال لي: " السلام معك، ولا تخرج من منزلك، مدة أربعين يوماً، وسوف أعود  إلى تلاميذي ".*
*16 – طلب  الرجال الثلاثة الذين شاهدوا صعود يسوع: *
* عندما سمع  رؤساء المجمع والكهنة واللاويون كلمات يوسف، أصيبوا بالذهول، وسقطوا أرضاً على  وجوههم كالأموات، وصاموا حتى الساعة التاسعة، وواجه نيقوديموس ويوسف حنانيا وقيافا  والكهنة واللاويون وقالوا لهم أنهضوا وقفوا على أرجلكم وذوقوا خبزا وقووا أنفسكم،  لأن غداً سبت الرب. فنهضوا وصلوا لله وأكلوا وشربوا وذهبوا كل إنسان إلى  بيته.*
* وفي السبت  جلس المعلمون والكهنة واللاويون وسألوا بعضهم البعض قائلين: " ما هي هذه الآية التي  ظهرت في أورشليم؟ فنحن نعرف أبا يسوع وأمه ". وقال المعلم لاوي: " أعرف أن أباه  وأمه كانا شخصين يخافان الله، ولم يحنثا في قسمهما، ويدفعان العشور ثلاث مرات في  السنة، وعندما ولد يسوع أحضره والداه إلى هذا المكان وقدما قرابين ومحرقات لله،  وعندما أخذه الكاهن الأعظم سمعان بين يديه، قال: " الآن، يا رب، أطلق عبد بسلام حسب  قولك، لأن عيني قد رأتا خلاصك الذي أعددته قدام جميع الشعوب، نور ينير الأمم ومجداً  لشعبك إسرائيل ". وباركهم سمعان وقال لمريم أمه: " سأنبأك بأخبار سارة بخصوص هذا  الطفل ". فقالت مريم " أخبار سارة، يا رب؟ ". فقال سمعان: " أنظري، فقد وُلد لهلاك  كثيرين وقيامهم وعلامة مخالفة. وسيجوز في نفسك سيف أيضاً لتُعرف أفكار قلوب  كثيرين". *
* فقالوا  للمعلم لاوي " كيف عرفت هذه الأمور؟ فقال لهم لاوي: " أعلموا أليس منه عرفت  الناموس؟ ". فقال الجمع له: سنرى أباك. فأرسلوا لأبيه وسألوه فقال لهم: " لماذا لا  تصدقون أبني؟ المغبوط والمبارك سمعان هو الذي علمه الناموس. فقال الجمع: " أيها  الربي لاوي هل ما قلته صحيح؟ فقال لهم " نعم صحيح ". *
* فقال رؤساء  المجمع والكهنة واللاويون بين أنفسهم: " لنُرسلْ، إلى الجليل، في طلب أولئك الرجال  الثلاثة الذين جاءوا وأخبرونا أنهم رأوا صعوده، وليخبرونا كيف رأوه يصعد ". ووافق  الجميع على ذلك فأرسلوا إلى الرجال الثلاثة الذين ذهبوا من قبل إلىالجليل وقالوا لهم: " قولوا للربي عداس والربي فينيس والربي أنجيوس:  سلام لكم ولكل الذين معكم، لقد أرسلنا إليكم لهذا المكان المقدس في أورشليم لأنه  قام سؤال عظيم في هذا المجمع ". *
* وعندما ذهب  الرجال إلى الجليل وجدوهم جالسين حول الناموس، فحيوهم بسلام فقال لهم الرجال الذين  في الجليل الذين جاءوا إليهم: " سلام لكل إسرائيل ". ثم قالوا لهم " لماذا أتيتم؟  ". فقال الذين أُرسلوا: " المجمع يدعوكم إلى المدينة المقدسة أورشليم ". وعندما سمع  الرجال أنهم مطلوبين من المجمع صلوا لله وأكلوا مع الرجل وشربوا ونهضوا وجاءوا  بسلام إلى أورشليم.*
* وفي الغد  أجتمع المجلس في المجمع واختبروهم قائلين: " هل رأيتم يسوع جالساً على جبل  Mamilch وهو يعلم تلاميذه الأحد عشر، ورأيتموه يصعد؟ ".  فأجاب الرجال وقالوا: " كما رأيناه صاعداً نخبركم ".*
* فقال  حنانيا: " دعوهم كل واحد بعيدا عن الآخر حتى نرى أن كانت كلماتهم متفقة أم لا.  فأبعدوهم الواحد عن الآخر واستدعوا عداس أولاً وقالوا له: " كيف رأيت يسوع يصعد؟ ".  فقال عداس: " بينما كان يجلس على جبل Mamilch رأينا سحابة ظللته هو وتلاميذه، وحملته سحابة إلى السماء، فسقط  تلاميذه على وجوههم على الأرض ". فدعوا فنيس الكاهن وسألوه أيضاً قائلين: " كيف  رأيت يسوع يصعد؟ ". فأجاب بنفس الإجابة. فسألوا أنجايوس، فأجاب هو أيضاً بنفس  الإجابة. فقال الجمع: " أنه مكتوب في ناموس موسى: على فم أثنين أو ثلاثة تقوم  الشهادة ". *
* وحين تم  ذلك وجاء أولئك الرجال الثالثة واستنطقوا، أجابوا بصوت واحد: " حي هو الرب إله  إسرائيل، لأننا رأينا بوضوح يسوع مع تلاميذه على جبل الزيتون عندما كان يصعد إلى  السماء ". فقال أبوسيم الكاهن: مكتوب في الناموس: وسار أخنوخ مع الله ولم يوجد لأن  الله أخذه ". فقال المعلم يايروس وسمعنا أيضاً عن موت المغبوط موسى ولم نره، لأنه  مكتوب في ناموس الرب: " ومات موسى حسب قول الرب ولم يعرف إنسان قبره إلى هذا اليوم ". وقال الربي  لاوي: " وكيف كان الأمر ألم يقل الربي سمعان عندما رأى يسوع: " هذا الطفل وضع لسقوط  وقيام كثيرين في إسرائيل وعلامة تقاوم؟ ". فقال الربي إسحق: " مكتوب في الناموس: "  ها أن أرسل رسولي أمام وجهك، الذي يتقدم أمامك ليحفظك في كل طريق جيدة لأن أسمي وضع  هناك ". *
* فقال حنانيا وقيافا: " حسنا قلتم هذه الأمور المكتوبة في ناموس موسى  أنه لم يرى أحد موت أخنوخ ولا سمى أحد موت موسى، ولكن يسوع تكلم أمام بيلاطس ونعلم  أننا رأينا البصق واللطم على وجهه ووضع العسكر أكليلا من الشوك على رأسه، وأنه جُلد  وأدين أمام بيلاطس، وأنه صلب في مكان الجمجمة بين لصين وأعطوه مراً ليشرب مع خلاً،  وطعنه لنجينوس الجندي بحربة فقي جنبه، وأن أبننا المكرم يوسف طلب جسده، وكما قال  فقد قام ثانية وأن ثلاثة من المعلمين قالوا: " رأيناه يصعد إلى السماء ". وأن الربي  لاوي تكلم وشهد لهذه الأمور التي قالها الربي سمعان وقال: " هذا الطفل قد وضع لقيام  وسقوط كثيرين في إسرائيل وعلامة تقاوم ".*
* وقال كل المعلمين لشعب الرب: " إذا كان هذا الأمر قد حدث من قبل الرب،  وهو عجيب في أعيننا، فستعرفون بالتأكيد يا بيت يعقوب أنه مكتوب: " ملعون كل من علق  على خشبة ". ويقول كتاب مقدس آخر: " الآلهة التي لم تصنع السموات والأرض ستفنى ".  *
* فقال الكهنة واللاويون الواحد للآخر: " إذا بقي ذكره حتى اليوبيل  فأعلموا أنكم ستسودون للأبد ويقيم لنفسه شعباً جديداً. ثم حث رؤساء المجمع والكهنة  واللاويون كل إسرائيل قائلين: " ملعون الرجل الذي يعبد ما صنعته يد الإنسان، وملعون  هو الرجل الذي يعبد المخلوق بجوار الخالق. فقال كل الشعب: آمين، آمين.*
* فسبح كل الشعب ورنموا للرب قائلين: " مبارك الرب الذي أعطى راحة  لإسرائيل بحسب كل ما تكلم. فلم تسقط كلمة واحدة إلى الأرض من كلامه الصالح الذي  تكلم به لعبده موسى. ليكون الرب إلهنا معنا كما كان مع آبائنا، ولا يتخلى عنا ولا  يمنعنا من تحول قلوبنا إليه والسير في كل طرقه وحفظ وصاياه وأحكامه التي أوصى بها  آبائنا. وليملك الرب على كل الأرض في ذلك اليوم. وليكن إله واحد وأسمه واحد،  وليخلصنا الرب إلهنا. فلا يوجد مثلك يا رب، أنت عظيم يا رب، وعظيم هو اسمك. أشفنا  يا رببالقوة، وسنشفى. خلصنا يا رب وسنخلص. لأننا نصيبك وميراثك. لأن الرب لا  يتخلى عن شعبه لأجل اسمه العظيم. لأن الرب جعلنا شعبه. وعندما رنموا هذه الترنيمة  ذهبوا كل واحد إلى بيته ممجدين الله.*

*الجزء الثاني *
*النزول إلى الجحيم*
*17- قيامة  ابنا سمعان من الموت: *
* وقال يوسف  ناهضاً لحنانيا وقيافا: " أنتما على حق بالتعجب، لأنكما تعلمان أن يسوع رؤى قائماً  من الموت وصاعداً إلى السماء. وينبغي الاندهاش أكثر من أنه لم يقم فقط، بل وأقام من  القبر موتى كثيرين آخرين وعدد كبير من الأشخاص ورأوهم في أورشليم فأنصتا إلى الآن،  لأننا نعلم جميعاً أن الكاهن الأعظم المغبوط سمعان حمل يسوع وهو طفل بين يديه في  الهيكل وسمعان هذا رزُق ابنين، أخوين أبا وكنا جميعاً شاهدين عندما ماتا، وحضرنا  دفنهما. هيا وانظراً قبريهما، لأنهما مفتوحان، وابنا سمعان في بلدة الرامة، عائشان  في التضرع، أحياناً نسمع صيحاتهما، لكنهما لا يكلمان أحداً وهما صامتان كالأموت،  تعالا، لنمض إليهما ولنصطحبهما إلى أهلنا بأقصى اعتبار، وإذا سألناهما بإلحاح،  فربما كلمانا عن سر قيامهما ".*
* عند هذه  الكلمات، ابتهج الجميع، وذهب حنانيا وقيافا، ونيقوديموس ويوسف وغيمالائيل إلى  المدفنَين ". ولم يجدوا الميتَين فيهما، لكنهم إذ قصدوا مدينة الرّامة، وجدوهما  جاثَيين فقادوهما إلى أُورشليم إلى المجمع، وقد قبَّلوهما باحترام عظيم وبمخافة  الله. وبعدما أُقميت الأبواب، تناولوا كتاب الشريعة، ووضعوه بين أيديهما، وحلفوهما  بالله أدوناي وبإله إسرائيل الذي تكلّم بالشريعة وبالأنبياء قائلين: " إذ كنتما  تعلمان انه هو الذي أقامكما من بين الأموات، فقولا لنا كيف قمتما ". ولما سمع  كارينوس ولوسيوس هذه المناشدة، ارتجفا بشدّة، وتأوّها من عمق قلبهما، متأثَّرَين  كلّيا. ورسما إشارة الصليب بإصبعهما على لسانهما، ناظرَين إلى السماء. وعلى الفور  تكلّما، قائلين: " أعطونا رزمَتي ورق لنكتب ما رأينا وسمعنا ". فأعطَوهما إياهما.  وإذ جلسا، كتب كلٌّ منهما، قائلاً: *

*18 - إعلان  أسرار نزول المسيح الجحيم: *
* " أيها  الربّ يسوع المسيح، قيامة الموتى والحياة، إسمَحْ لنا بإعلان أسرار عظمتك التي  أتممتها بموتك على الصليب، لأننا نوشدنا باسمك. لأنك أمرتَ عبيدك بألا نروى لأحد  خفايا جلالك الإلهي كما أظهرتها في الجحيم. عندما كنا مع آبائنا كلّهم، موضوعين في  عمق الظلمات، لفَّنا فجأة بهاء ذهبيّ كما الذي للشمس، وأنارنا ضوء رائع. وعلى الفور  ارتعش فرحاً آدم، أبو الجنس البشري كلّه، وكذلك الآباء والأنبياء كلّهم، وقالوا: "  هذا النور، أن خالق النور مَنْ وعدنا بأن يرسل إلينا نوراً لا أُفول له، ولا  نهاية". *
*19 – شهادة  اشعياء النبي: *
* " وصاح  اشعياء النبيّ، وقال: " انه نور الآب، ابن الله، كما تنبّأتُ بذلك، عندما كنت علي  أرضي الأحياء: أرض زبولون وأرض نفتاليم. ما وراء الأُردن، الشعب الجالس في الظلمات  سيُبصر نوراً عظمياً؛ وعلى مَنْ هم في منطقة الموت، يلمع الموت، يلمع النور. والآن،  ولمع من أجلنا نحن الذين كنا جالسين في الموت. وفيما كنا نهتزُّ كلّنا فرَحاً في  النور الذي أضاءَنا، اقترب منا سمعان، أبونا، وقال لنا كلّنا، وهو يهتز فرَحاً: "  مجَّدوا الرب يسوع المسيح، ابن الله، لأنني تلقّيته وليداً في يديَّ في الهيكل،  ومسوقاً من الروح القدس، مجَّدته وقلت: أن عينَيَّ رأتا الآن الخلاص الذي هيَّأته  في حضور الشعوب كلّها؛ نوراً يتجلى للأُمم ومجداً لشعبك إسرائيل ". *
* " وكان  جمهور القديسين كلّه، يهتزُّ حبوراً عندما سمع هذه الأشياء. ومن ثمّ، وصل فجأةً رجل  يشبه ناسكاً، فسأله الجميع: " مَنْ أنتَ؟" وأجابهم، وقال: " أنا يوحنا، صوت العليّ  ونبيّه، مَنْ يسبق قُبلَة مجيئه ليُهيّئ سُبُلَه، وليُعطي علم الخلاص لشعبه من أجل  مغفرة الخطايا. وإذ رأيته آتياً إليَّ، دفعني الروح القدس، فقلت: هوذا مَنْ يرفع  خطايا العالم. وقد عمَّدته في نهر الأردن، ورأيت الروح القدس ينزل عليه في هيئة  حمامة. وسمعت صوتاً من السماوات يقول: هذا هو ابني الحبيب، الذي به سررت، له  اسمعوا. والآن، سبقتُ وجهه، ونزلتُ أُبشركم بأن ابن الله بنفسه قد قام وسيزورنا عما  قليل آتياً إلينا نحن الجالسين في الظلمات وفي ظل الموت ". *

*20 - رواية  شيث: *
* " وعندما  سمع الأب آدم، أول المخلوقين، هذه الأشياء، وهي أن يسوع عُمَّد في الأردن، قال  لابنه شيث: " ارو لأبنائك، الآباء والأنبياء، الأشياء كلّها التي سمعنا من رئيس  الملائكة ميخائيل، حين أرسلتُك إلى أبواب الفردوس، لتتوسّل الرب أن يسمح بأن يُعطي  ملاكُه زيتاً من شجرة الرحمة، وان تدهن جسدي عندما كنتُ مريضاً ". فقال شيث وهو  يقترب من الآباء القديسين ومن الأنبياء: " أنا، شيث، عندما كنتُ أتضرع أمام الربّ  على أبواب الفردوس، إذا بملاك الربّ، ميخائيل، يظهر لي، قائلاً: الربّ أرسلني إليك،  أنا أسهل على الجسد البشري. أقول لكَ هذا، يا شيث، لا تصلَّ بالدموع، ولا تطلب زيت  شجرة الرحمة لتدهن أباك آدم بسبب أوجاع جسده، فلن تستطيع، في أي شكل، أن تأخذ منه  إلا في الأيام الأخيرة، وإلا عندما تكون قد تّمت خمسة آلاف وخمسمئة سنة؛ عندها يأتي  ابن الله، ملؤه الحب، إلى الأرض، ويُقيم جسد آدم، ويُقيم في الوقت نفسه أجساد  الموتى. ولدى قدومه، يُعَمَّد في الأردن. وعندما يخرج من ماء الأُردن، في ذلك الوقت  يدهن بزيت رحمته كلّ الذين يؤمنون به، وزيت الرحمة يكون لجيل الذين يجب أن يولدوا  بالماء وبالروح القدس للحياة الأبدية. إذاك يسوع المسيح، ابن الله، المملوء حباً،  نازلاً من السماء، يُدخِل أبانا آدم الفردوس إلى قرب شجرة الرحمة. " وأحس الآباء  والأنبياء بفرح عظيم، وقد سمعوا هذه الأشياء التي كان يقولها شيث.*
*21 -  الشيطان وأمير الموت: *
* " وعندما  كان القدَّيسون كلّهم يهتزّون حبوراً، إذا بالشيطان، أمير الموت ورأسه، يقول لأمير  الجحيم: " استعدَّ أنتَ بنفسك للقبض على يسوع الذي يباهي بأنه المسيح، ابن الله،  والذي هو رجل يخشى الموت، طالما انه يقول: نفسي حزينة حتى الموت. لأنه قاومني في  أمور عدّة، ورجال كثيرون حوّلتهم عمياناً، عرجاً، صماً، بُرصاً، وعذَّبتهم بشياطين  مختلفة، شفاهم بكلمة. والذين أتيتُك بهم موتى، خطفهم منك ". *
* " فقال  أمير التتر، مجبياً الشيطان: " مَنْ هو هذا الأمير القوي إلى هذا الحدّ، والذي يخشى  مع ذلك الموت؟ فأقوياء الأرض كلّهم أخضعتهم قوتي، عندما أتيتَ بهم منقادين بسلطانك.  فأنْ كنتَ إذاً قوياً، فمَنْ هو يسوع هذا الذي يقاومك، وهو يخشى الموت؟ إذا كان  قوياً بهذا المقدار في إنسانيته، فأنني أقول لكَ حقاً، انه قوي تماماً في ألوهيته،  وما من أحد يستطيع مقاومة قدرته. وعندما يقول انه يخشى الموت، يريد خداعك، والويل  لكَ في الأزمان الأبدية. *
* وأجاب  الشيطان، أمير الموت، وقال: " لِمَ تتردّد في القبض على يسوع هذا، خصمك وخصمي؟ فقد  جرّبتُه وأثرتُ ضده شعبي اليهودي القديم، مهُجيا إيّاه حقداً وغضباً؛ وشحذت حربة  الاضطهاد مزجتُ مرّاً وخلاً، ودفعتُ إلى إعطائه ليشرب، ودفعت إلى تحضير الخشبة  لصلبه ومساميرَ لثقب يدَيه وقدَميه، وموته قريب، وسوف آتيك به خاضعاً لك ولي ".  *
* " وأجاب  أمير الجحيم وقال: " قلت لي انه هو مَن انتزع مني موتى. كثيرون هنا احتجزهم، وفيما  كانوا يعيشون على الأرض، خطفوا مني موتى، لا بقدرتهم الخاصة، بل بالصلوات التي  كانوا يوجَّهونها إلى الله، وإلههم العليّ القدير انتزعهم مني. مَنْ هو إذاً يسوع  هذا الذي انتزع مني موتى، بكلمته؟ ربما هو الذي أحيا، بكلمته الحاسمة، لعارز، الذي  كان ميتاً منذ أربعة أيام، ملؤه النتانة وفي انحلال، والذي كنتُ أسجنُه ميتاً ".  *
* " وأجاب  الشيطان، أمير الموت، وقال: " انه يسوع هذا بالذات" *
* " فقال  أمير الجحيم، وقد سمع ذلك: " أتوسل إليك بقوتك وقوتي، ألا تأتي به إليّ. فعندما  سمعتُ قوة كلمته، ارتجفتُ، وقد استولي عليّ الرعب، وفي الوقت نقسه اضطرب معي خدّامي  الكفرة كلّهم. أننا لم نستطع الاحتفاظ بلعارز، بل خرج من بيننا، مُفلتا منا بكلّ  رشاقة النسر الحياة أعادته حياً على الفور. هكذا أعلم الآن أن هذا الرجل الذي  استطاع إنجاز هذه الأشياء هو الله القوي في سلطانه، والقادر في الإنسانية، وملَّخص  الجنس البشري، فإذا أتيت به إليّ، فسوف يُطلق كلّ الذين أحتجزهم هنا محبوسين في  قسوة السجن، ومقيَّدين بأغلال خطاياهم غير المُحطَّة، وسوف يقودهم بألوهيته إلى  الحياة التي ستدوم كما الأبدية ". *

*22 - دخول  المسيح إلى الجحيم: *
* " وفيما  كانا يتكلمان هكذا، الشيطان وأمير الجحيم، حدث صوتٌ مثل الرعود وضجيج الإعصار: "  أيها الرؤساء، إرفعوا أبوابكم، وارتفعي، أيتها الأبواب الأبدّية، فيدخل ملك المجد  ". *
* " وإذ سمع  أمير الجحيم ذلك، قال للشيطان: " ابتعدْ عني واخرُجْ من مساكني؛ إذ كنت مقاتلاً  قوياً، فقاتل ضد ملك المجد. إنما ما الأمر بينك وبينه؟ ورمى أَميرُ الجحيم الشيطان  خارج مساكنه. وقال أمير الجحيم لخدّامه الكفرة: " أَغلقوا أبواب الفولاذ القاسية،  وادفعوا مزاليج الحديد، وقاوموا ببسالة خوفاً من أن نؤسر، نحن الذين نحرس الأسرى ".  *
* " لكن لدى  سماعه ذلك، قال جمهور القدَّيسين كلّه لأمير الجحيم بصوت تأنيب: " إفْتَحْ أبوابك،  ليدخل ملك المجد. " وصاح داود، ذلك النبّي الإلهي، قائلاً: " أَلمْ أتنبّأ لكم،  عندما كنتُ على أراضى الأحياء، بأن مراحم الربّ ستشهد له، وان آياته ستُنبئ به  أبناء البشر، لأنه حطّم أبواب الفولاذ وكسر مزاليج الحديد؟ لقد انتزعها من طريق  الأثم. ومن ثمّ قال نبيٌّ آخر، هو اشعياء، كذلك للقدَّيسين كلّهم: أَلَمْ أتنبَّأ  لكم، عندما كنتُ على أراضى الأحياء بأن الموتى يستيقظون ومَنْ هم في القبور يقومون،  ومَنْ هم في الأرض يهتزّون فرحاً، لأن النّدى الآتي من الربّ أين شوكتك؟ وقال  القدَّيسون كلّهم لأمير الجحيم، وقد سمعوا كلمات اشعياء هذه: " إفْتَحْ أبوابك؛  الآن، أنت عديم القوة، منهزماً ومصروعاً ". وحدث صوت كما صوت الرعود، قائلاً: "  أيها الرؤساء، إرفعوا أبوابكم، وارتفعي، أيتها الأبواب الأبدية، فيدخل ملك المجد ".  *
* " فقال  أمير الجحيم، وقد لاحظ أن الصحية سُمعت مرتين، كما لو انه جاهلا: " مَنْ هو ملك  المجد هذا؟ فقال داود، مجيباً لملك الجحيم: أعرف كلمات هذه الصيحة، فهي نفسها التي  تنبّأت بها بوحيٍ من روحه. والآن ما سبق وقلتُ، أكرَّره لك: أن الربّ القويّ  والقادر في القتال، هو ملك المجد، والربّ نظر من السماء إلى الأراضي، ليسمع نواح  مَنْ هم مسجونون، وليُطلقَ أبناء مَنْ أُعدموا. والآن، يا أمير الجحيم الدَّنِس  والبَشع، إفْتَحْ أبوابك، ليدخل ملك المجد ". وإذ قال داود هذه الكلمات لأمير  الجحيم، دخل ربّ الجلال بغتةً في هيئة رجل، وأضاء الظلمات الأبدية، وكسر الأغلال  التي لم تكن محطَّمة، وزادنا معونة قوةٍ لا تُقهَر، نحن الذين كنا جالسين في أعماق  ظلمات الآثام، وفي ظلّ موت الخطايا.*
*23 - ملك  المجد يسحق الموت: *
* " واستولى  الرعب على أمير الجحيم وعلى الموت ومأمورَيهما الكفرة، وقد رأَوا ذلك، مع خدّامهم  القساة، عندما رأَوا الضياء الباهرَ لنورٍ قويًّ إلى هذا الحدّ، والمسيحَ فجأة في  مساكنهم، وصاحوا قائلين: " لقد هزمتنا. مَنْ أنتَ، أنتَ الذي أرسله الربّ لبلبلتنا؟  مِنْ أنتَ، أنتَ الذي من دون إصابة فساد، وبتأثير جلالك الذي لا يُقاوَم، استعطت  هدم قدرتنا؟ مَنْ أنتَ أنتَ، البالغ الكبَر والبالغ الصَّغَر، البالغ الأّتضاع  والبالغ السموّ، الجندي والقائد، المحارب الرائع في هيئة عبد؟ ملك المجد الميت  والحيّ الذي حمله الصليب معُدَماً. أنتَ الذي لبثتَ ميتاً ممدَّداً في القبر والذي  نزل حيّاً إلينا؟ وكل مخلوقٍ ارتجف في موتك، وكل الكواكب تزعزعت، والآن أصبحتَ حراً  بين الموتى، وتُبلبل جوقاتنا. مَنْ أنتَ، أنتَ، الذي يفكُّ الأسرى ويغمر بنور ساطع  مَنْ أعمتهم ظلمات الخطايا؟ *
* " وصاحت  بالمثل جوقات الشياطين كلّها التي أُصيبت بفزع مشابه، بخضوع خائفٍ وبصوتٍ إجماعيّ،  قائلةً: " من أين أنتَ، يا يسوع، أيها الرجل البًالغ القدرة وصاحب الجلال البالغ  الرَّفعة، البالغ السطوع، الذي بلا عيب والطاهر من الجريمة؟ فهذا العالم الأرضي  الذي كان دوماً خاضعاً لنا حتى الآن، الذي كان يدفع لنا إتاوات لممارساتنا المنكرة،  لم يُرْسلْ إلينا أبداً ميتاً كهذا، ولم يخصَّص هدايا مماثلة للجحيم؟ مَنْ أنتَ  إذاً، أنتَ الذي اجتزت بلا خوفٍ حدود مناطق نفوذنا، ولا ترهب فقط عذاباتنا، بل  وتحاول فوق ذلك إطلاق كل الذين نحتجزهم في أغلالنا؟ ربما أنتَ يسوع ذاك الذي يقول  الشيطان، أميرنا، انكَ بموتِِكَ على الصليب، ستنال قدرةً لا حدود لها على العالم  بأسره ". *
* " عندها  حرم ملك المجد الجحيم من قدرته كلّها وقاد آدم إلى الجلاء نوره، ساحقاً في جلاله  الموت تحت قدمَيه، وقابضاً على الشيطان. *


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: أبوكريفا العهد الجديد كيف كتبت؟ ولماذا رفضتها الكنيسة؟*


*24 - إخضاع  الشيطان: *
* "  إذاك قال  أمير الجحيم للشيطان، موبَّخا إيّاه بملامات عنيفة: " يا بعل  زبوب، يا أمير اللعنة  ورأس الدمار، يا سخرية ملائكة الله، يا نفلية  البارين، ماذا أردت أن تفعل؟  لقدأردتَ  صلبَ  ملك المجد، الذي بهلاكه وموته وعدتنا بغنائم عظمية جداً؟ أَتجهل كيف  تصرّفتَ في  جنونك؟ فها أن يسوع هذا يبدَّد، بسطوع أُلوهيته، ظلمات الموت  كلّها؛ لقد حطّم أعماق  أمتن السجون، وهو يُطلق الأسرى، ويُفرجُ عمَّن هم  مسجونون؛ ها أن كل الذين كانوا  ينوحون تحت وطأة عذاباتنا يشتموننا، ونحن  مُثْقلون بلعناتهم. أن إمبراطورياتنا  وممالكنا هُزِمَت، وما عدنا نوحي  بالهلع، للجنس البشري.*
* "  أنهم على  العكس، يتهدّدوننا ويشتموننا، أولئك الذين، موتى، ما استطاعوا  أبداً إظهار تكبُّرٍ  أمامنا وما استطاعوا أبداً الإحساس بلحظة حبورٍ خلال  أسرهم.*
* "  أيها  الشيطان، يا أميرَ الشرور كلّها، يا أبا الكفرة والعصاة. ماذا أردت  أن تفعل؟ أن  الذين يئسوا من الخلاص ومن الحياة، منذ البدء حتى الآن، ما  عادوا يُسمعون نواحاً،  وأيٌّ من أنّاتهم لا تُصدي، ولا نجد أي دموعٍ اثر  على وجه أيًّ منهم. *
* "  أيها  الأمير الشيطان، يا مالك مفاتيح الجحيم، لقد خسرت الآن بخشبة الصليب  تلك الثروات  التي حصلتَ عليها بخشبة الإخلال بالواجب وخسارة الفردوس،  وحبورك كلّه تبدَّد عندما  علّقت على الصليب ذلك المسيح، يسوع، ملك المجد،  وتصرّفت ضد نفسك وضدي. إعْلَمْ من  الآن فصاعداً كم من أوجاع أبدية وعذابات  لا متناهية مخصَّصة لك تحت حراستي التي لا  تعرف نهاية.*
* "  أيها  الشيطان، يا أمير الأشرار كلّهم، يا صانع الموت وأصل التكبُّر، كان  عليك أولاً أن  تبحث عن ملامة صحيحة توجّهها إلى يسوع هذا، وبما انكَ لم  تحدْ فيه أي إثم، لِمَ  تجرّأت من دون سبب على صلبه ظلماً والإتيان بالبرئ  والبار إلى منطقتنا؟ وقد خسرتَ  سيئي العالم بأسره، وكفرته وظالميه ". *
* "  وبينما  كان أمير الجحيم يتحدّث هكذا إلى الشيطان، إذاك قال ملك المجد  لأمير الجحيم: " أن  الأمير الشيطان سيكون تحت سلطانك مدى الدهور بدلاً من  آدم وأبنائه، الذين هم  صدَّيقيّ ". *
*25 - الربّ  يبارك آدم: *
* "  وبسط  الربّ يده، وقال: " تعاَلوا إليَّ، يا قدَّيسيّ كلكم، الذين أنتم  صورتي وشبهي. أنتم  الذين أُدِنتم بالخشبة، والشيطان والموت، وسوف ترَون أن  الشيطان والموت مُدانان  بالخشبة ". وعلى الفور اجتمع القدَّيسون كلّهم  تحت يد الربّ. وممسكاً بيد آدم، قال  له الربّ: " السلام لكَ مع أبنائك  كلّهم، صدَّيقيّ ". *
* "  وإّذ جثا  عند ركبتَي الربّ، توسل إليه ساكباً دموعاً، قائلاً بصوتٍ عالٍ:  " يا ربّ، سوف  أُمجَّدُك، لأنكَ قبلتني ولم تجعل أعدائي ينصرون عليّ. يا  ربّ، يا إلهي، صرخت إليك،  فشفيتَني، يا ربّ. أخرجتَ نفسي من الجحيم،  وخلّصتني بعدم تركي مع أولئك الذين  يهبطون إلى الهاوية. أَنشدوا تسابيح  الربّ، أنتم كلّكم الذين هم قدَّيسوه، واعترفوا  لذكرى قداسته. لأن الغضب  في سخطه، والحياةَ في مشيئته ". *
* "  وقال  قدَّيسوا الله كلّهم بالمثل بصوت إجماعي، جاثين عند ركبتَي الربّ.  لقد وصلتَ، يا  مخلص العالم، وأتممتَ ما أنبأت به بشريعتك وبأنبيائك.  افتديتَ الأحياء بصليبك،  ويموت الصليب، هبطتَ إلينا لتنتزعنا من الجحيم  ومن الموت، بجلالك. يا ربّ، كما انك  وضعتَ عنوان مجدك في السماء، ورفعتَ  إشارة الخلاص، صليبك على الأرض، كذلك يا ربّ  ضَعْ في الجحيم إشارة انتصار  صليبك، لئلا يعاود الموت الغلبة ". *
* "  ورسم الربّ، باسطاً يده، إشارة صليب على آدم وعلى قدَّيسيه كلّهم،   وممسكاً بيد آدم اليمنى، ارتفع من الجحيم. وتبعه القدَّيسون كلّهم. عندها  صاح النبي  داود بقوّة: " أنشدوا للربّ نشيداً جديداً، لأنه صنع أشياء  باهرة. يمينه وذراعه  أنقذتانا. الربّ عرَّف بخلاصه؛ كشف عرَّف بخلاصه؛ كشف  عدله في حضور الأُمم. وأجاب  جمهور القدَّيسين كلّه، قائلاً: هذا المجد  للقدِّيسين كلّهم. آمين. سبحوا الله.  وعندها صاح النبي حبقوق، قائلاً: لقد  خرجت لخلاص شعبك، ولإنقاذ مختاريك. " وأجاب  القدَّيسون كلّهم، قائلين: "  مباركٌ الآتي باسم الربّ الإله، والذي ينيرنا ". وصاح  النبي ميخا بالمثل،  قائلاً: " أيٌّ إله موجودّ مثلك، يا ربّ، رافعاً الأثام وماحياً  الخطايا؟  والآن تكبح علامة غضبك، لأنك تجنح أكثر إلى الرحمة. لقد أشفقت علينا،   وغفرتَ خطايانا، وألقيتَ آثامنا كلّها في هاوية الموت، كما أقمست بذلك  لآبائنا في  الأيام العابرة ". وأجاب القديَّسون كلّهم، قائلين: " انه  إلهنا إلى الأبد وإلى  الآبدين، سوف يحكمنا في الدهور كلّها. آمين. سبَّحوا  الله ". وكذلك الأنبياء كلّهم  تالين مقاطع من أناشيدهم القديمة المخصَّصة  لتسبيح الربّ، والقدَّيسون  كلّهم.*

*
**(1)  تُرجم هذا الكتاب عن  عدة ترجمات إنجليزية وأن كنا قد اعتمدنا في ترجمته  أيضاً وبدرجة كبيرة على ترجمة  الأستاذ اسكندر شديد السابق ذكرها.* 
 *- 170  -*​


----------

